# SL 2013 Challenge!!~~~



## itismehmmkay (Nov 6, 2012)

It's about that time.  And everyone else has one.  So all my short-haired ladies, get in here.  My hair is finally growing out my short hair cutS and I plan on letting it grow out, even if it's not in a blunt cut, just letting it grow.  I feel pretty good in my techniques for retention and even plan on using supplements.  So shoulder-length hair here I come.

Who all is in?  Go ahead and just thank the post to be considered apart of the challenge.  Also, answer the following:


*What length are you now?

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?

What retention methods do you plan on using?

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?*






Oh and also post a starting pic...I'm so bad w/ these...lol but I'll eventually post one too.




*Edited for more info:*


The challenge will officially start on January 1st, 2013 and will check in every 3 mths.  Please have a picture to post for the following dates:



January 1, 2013
April 1, 2013 (no April's fools )
July 1, 2013
October 1, 2013
*FINAL REVEAL* - December 31, 2013 



*Prizes:*

I think this'll make it a bit more interesting.  I'll come back and edit this by January 1st on what the prize will be.  In the meantime, feel free to post some ideas.  My first though is maybe a mini product bag.  But I think what would be great are tools/accessories of things that people with SL can use (but below SL can't).  For instance, I know I can't wait until my hair gets in a bun, so something like that...bun sticks, updo clips, etc.  Please help me with ideas 




*Additional questions:*



*
When do you think you'll be SL?


Are you using any growth aides?*




Okay  Here we go yall!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 6, 2012)

What length are you now? NL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What retention methods do you plan on using? PSing, I use MN and sulfur mix at night, cowashing, and dcing.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? Just what I listed above.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello!!! I am in! It's official, I have joined my second challenge since starting. Now to only figure out how to get my profile pic to upload. 

I'm relaxed and currently about 3-4 inches away from SL and working towards it. My retention methods are to keep my hair as moisturized as possible since I relax. I stretch my relaxers every 10-12 weeks (aiming for longer). Deep conditioning twice a week. About every other night, I olive oil & massage my scalp, moisturize and seal w/ coconut oil. I try to go without heat and i wear my wig as a protective style (everyday) and I wrap my hair up every night. 

I take 5000mcg of biotin and a women's multivitamin about 3-4 times a week but just joined another challenge to take them everyday.


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Nov 6, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> *What length are you now?*
> *Im neck length in the back and ear length in my crown.
> **
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*
> ...


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 6, 2012)

I would really like to get this one this year, I am cutting out my layers, so I am kinda holding at Chin length

What length are you now? Chin

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What retention methods do you plan on using? No Heat, and protective styling

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? Seaweed, and vitamins

I just cut my hair last night so I will update my picture asap


----------



## MsKikiStar (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey ladies...I'm in!

*What length are you now?* 2.5" or Chin Length
*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?* Natural as of 10/28/12 
*What retention methods do you plan on using?* PS'ing with wigs
*Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?* I'm getting back on my vitamin game: multi-vitamin, biotin, MSM, omega 369, chlorella and silica.


----------



## 30something (Nov 11, 2012)

Good luck ladies just want to show support, surprisingly I had a lot of fun at NL to SHL! Enjoy your hair and your challenges ladies!


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2012)

Are we waiting until the beginning of the year to start checking in w/ progress & processes on this one or can we start now?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 13, 2012)

^^ I guess we can start if everyone wants to. I think we keep posting in this years bc nobody's posted over here yet.


----------



## soulglo (Nov 13, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> *What length are you now? NECK AND EAR LENGTH - DID A MAJOR CUT FOR SPLIT ENDS
> 
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? NATURAL
> 
> ...


above in quote


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 16, 2012)

What length are you now? Necklength...still. :/

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
I am natural.

What retention methods do you plan 
Moisturizing twice daily, weekly mild protein DC in steam [email protected], plaits under wig 75%, quarterly ends check and trim.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else.
Taking multi everyday, msm two to three times a week , MTG once weekly after DC.


----------



## nm51tj (Nov 17, 2012)

Count me in! My first challenge

What length are you now? I am currently neck length!

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
 Natural.

What retention methods do you plan on using?

I will be using the crown and glory technique,sealing with coconut oil daily.

Are you taking supplements or doing anything special?
I'm useless at remembering to take supplements, so will be just maintaining a healthy diet.

Starting pics to follow.....


----------



## nm51tj (Nov 17, 2012)

As promised


----------



## nm51tj (Nov 17, 2012)

Another


----------



## HairPatience (Nov 17, 2012)

OK, I've been waiting for this thread to start:

*What length are you now?                      EL to NL.

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?              Relaxed 

What retention methods do you plan on using?        No Heat, Moisturize 2xs a day, keeping a hair journal, Hair braided under wigs, Super long stretches.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?        Biotin (5000mcg), garlic pills, omega 369 & Hair Skin Nails. Also using Megateck 3-4 times a week. Quarterly dustings.*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 17, 2012)

Like 20Something I'm just here to support .

YOU LADIES ARE GOING TO KILL IT!


----------



## nm51tj (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey ladies! Is there a start and end date for this challenge?


----------



## 30something (Nov 18, 2012)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Like 20Something I'm just here to support .
> 
> YOU LADIES ARE GOING TO KILL IT!



Yep! Y'all are going to be killing it. Your family, friends and co-worker are going to be like dang your hair grows so fast and healthy!  Like I said NL to SHL was fun as long as it way healthy and striving.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 18, 2012)

So what is being considered sl?

I shaved off my hair and I don't plan on cutting to even things up, so my nape will reach sl WAY before my crown.

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi ladies! I'm also here to offer my support to you guys! You'll be at SL before you know it!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't know that I can make it to SL by the end of 2013. But this will give me something to focus on.

What length are you now? I have 2.5" to 4" depending on the area. 

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What retention methods do you plan on using?

Will be sticking to my regi:
...Prepooing/Detangling
...Washing with a cleansing conditioner
...DCing with head
...Leave-in/oil combo before styling
...For right now styling in finger coils 1x a week


Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?

...Multi-vitamin
...Iron
...MSM
...Biotin
...Vitamin D


Starting Pics




I will use the hair that lines up at the top of my ear, and call SL when it reaches my shoulder blade in the back. I think that's way more than 6 inches but 
Don't have a beginning pic for that though because it's not long enough to see


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2012)

Hopefully we can keep this thread active so it doesn't end up 20 pages back.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 19, 2012)

Yay! I'm in! I was just thinking about how nice it would be to talk to others who are trying to grow their short hair out like me!

 *What length are you now? everywhere from eyebrow length to neck length! I shaved my hair off so although the pieces are the same length inch wise my nape will definitely reach SL before the rest of my hair.

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Texlaxed

What retention methods do you plan on using? I will be prepooing, washing, and Dcing weekly. I am also hiding my hair under wigs via cornrows while its cold then probably get braids when its warm. I only relax 2-3x per year. My next relaxer will be february.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? Prenatal vitamins, and maybe some sulfur free growth aids like Hairitage Hydrations sprout or Camille Rose growth serum.

I will post pics tmrw after I wash my hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 19, 2012)

Im in a wig but am already ready to take it out. I sewed it in saturday and im missing my hair already.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2012)

[USER=330401 said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow[/USER];17306737]Im in a wig but am already ready to take it out. I sewed it in saturday and im missing my hair already.


 
Be patient the feeling should pass soon. It just takes a little time to adjust.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 19, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Im in a wig but am already ready to take it out. I sewed it in saturday and im missing my hair already.



I know exactly how you feel but I try not to think about. Focused on healthy longer hair!


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Nov 20, 2012)

1. I am neck lengh2. Transitioning
3. I plan on protective styling... Sew ins and braids. My hair seems to adore low manipulation. Also co washing and doing adequate protein treatments. Moisturizer seal daily


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2012)

Had an awesome wash session yesterday! Trying to figure out how to load pics from my phone but I can't. Putting the cornrows back in today. Wigging it tmrw.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2012)

My coils are holding up pretty well. They feel a little dry at the roots though. Maybe I will try spritzing them with something tonight. I think I have some Komaza Coconut Mist and some Frank Juice. Think I will wear my scarf tonight instead of my bonnet because the front coils are sticking straight up 

I like my coils I just wish I could wash my scalp midweek. I don't know how I use to wear these for 30 days


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Nov 22, 2012)

What length are you now?1/2 inch/ fade

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? natural

What retention methods do you plan on using? no heat, protective styling

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?  mtg, hair vitamin, castor oil


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Nov 22, 2012)

Octobers pic


----------



## tolly (Nov 22, 2012)

What length are you now?  2-3inches 

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?  natural, second time trying to keep it natural.

What retention methods do you plan on using?  not sure what to do now, cowashing twice a week, hoping I don't get too many SSK. Trimming every 8weeks. I'm unable to just dust.....can't get less than 1/4- 1/2 inch cut, hope I don't end at a stand still, cutting all that I have grown.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?   just my one-a day multivit, I have been using twice daily dosage and my nails are growing fast and strong, I haven't noticed any increased hair growth

I will post a picture by end of the year


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2012)

I would really love to wash my hair today. But I don't have hours to style it


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 22, 2012)

What length are you now?
*EL in the front and top, NL in the back*

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
*Natural*

What retention methods do you plan on using?
*protective styling, low-manipulation styles, and no heat*

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?
*No *

I will post a pic as soon as I take these braids out.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 22, 2012)

Thought I'd joined this challenge already 

What length are you now?
Twa varying btw 2.5- 4 inches
Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
natural
What retention methods do you plan on using?
No heat, daily CW, steaming dc 1-2x weekly (when I buy a steamer)
Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?
Negative


Oh and also post a starting pic...I'm so bad w/ these...lol but I'll eventually post one too.[/QUOTE]





Will attach another pic at official start of challenge


----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2012)

^^Thanks for joining APrayer4Hair. Was hoping a few ladies from TWA thread would join. 

Maybe Mz.MoMo5235 will join us.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 22, 2012)

faithVA I noticed Mz.MoMo5235 posted up thread so I believe she is considering. Glad u e here as well. I feel a little less silly because I'm not really expecting to reach SL in 2013


----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2012)

[USER=346925 said:
			
		

> APrayer4Hair[/USER];17325991]@faithVA I noticed @Mz.MoMo5325 posted up thread so I believe she is considering. Glad u e here as well. I feel a little less silly because I'm not really expecting to reach SL in 2013


 
Neither am I. So it will be fun to hang out together as see how far we get.


----------



## cinnespice (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving ladies 

What length are you now? twa i don't even think it hit 2 inches yet

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What retention methods do you plan on using? psing with my wig until my hair grow out enough i might get braids. Co-wash almost daily, Moisturize and seal. Pre poo and steaming deep condition 2x a week.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? Just taking my multi and my iron and trying to stick to drinking a lot of water


----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2012)

Welcome prettybyrd and cinnespice


----------



## lengthcraver (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm new to blogging and recently started my healthy hair journey 5mos ago, so please bare with me.  None the less, I'm extremely excited about this new journey! ;0)


What length are you now? Neck length

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed

What retention methods do you plan on using? weekly washing/cowashing, protective styling, roller sets, minimal heat, and regular moisturize and sealing

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? GNC ultra mega multivitamin, biotin (10,000 mcg), fish oil


----------



## faithVA (Nov 25, 2012)

Welcome lengthcraver! Glad to have you.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 25, 2012)

Put in a new set of coils this evening. My hair is stretching better, so I can see my length. I have enough length to rollerset now. I am going to do my best to just stick with the coils to give my hair a break fro the day to day manipulation. I will take it one month at a time and get through December.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 25, 2012)

Think im going to be wearing my hair in a puff this week. I really don't feel like doing much to it.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 26, 2012)

I think I'm going to end up cowashing in cornrows. My hair just seems to soak up moisture no matter how much I moisturize. And I haven't even been wearing my wig because I've been home with the baby.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought some Herbal Essences Hello Hydration on sale the other day & used it for the first time to co-wash on Sunday, DC’d for an hour.  Leave-in conditioner & wrapped my hair to dry.  After it dried, I oiled my scalp w/ some Tea Tree oil (mixed w/ some other oils) moisturized & sealed w/ EVCO.  Wigging it out for my PS. I noticed that the middle of my head has an inch of NG but the outer areas are at about a half an inch.


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 26, 2012)

As soon as my b.a.s.k. black friday mini-haul gets here, I'm going to DC and then put my hair in corn rows.  I'm thinking that I may get a wig to wear for a little while until I get up the gumption to put in some crochet braids for my winter protective style.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 26, 2012)

prettybyrd said:


> As soon as my b.a.s.k. black friday mini-haul gets here, I'm going to DC and then put my hair in corn rows.  I'm thinking that I may get a wig to wear for a little while until I get up the gumption to put in some crochet braids for my winter protective style.



Did you get the cocoa deep con? If so you are going to love it. The smell is very strong but its nice chocolaty aroma. I have been wanting to get the yam one but havent yet!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 26, 2012)

prettybyrd How do you do your crochet braids?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2012)

I am not SL yet but I'm not joining but I do want to cheer you ladies on from the sidelines. So go ladies go and all the best!


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 27, 2012)

Babygrowth,  this will be my first time putting them in myself.  My neighbor used to do them for me when I was in college, now I'm going to try it because they seem much easier than individual braids which just take too much time to install.  

I was watching MsPYT81 on Youtube, and I'm going to try her braiding pattern and the hair she uses in that video.


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 27, 2012)

Deleted cause I forgot I had posted regi already. *shrug


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh wow, at first I didn't see alot of folks joining and kinda figured no one was interested 

Does anyone else want to take over as lead; I'm not that great at keeping challenges going.  And I didn't add anything about prizes either.  Let me know.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2012)

apemay1969 said:


> Deleted cause I forgot I had posted regi already. *shrug


 
 Yeah I remember the glue incident. Hopefully 2013 will be a good hair year for you.


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 27, 2012)

prettybyrd said:


> Babygrowth,  this will be my first time putting them in myself.  My neighbor used to do them for me when I was in college, now I'm going to try it because they seem much easier than individual braids which just take too much time to install.
> 
> I was watching MsPYT81 on Youtube, and I'm going to try her braiding pattern and the hair she uses in that video.



I subscribed to her because she talks like me. Forgetting what she saying and stuff. Lol! I am going to try her braid pattern too. I'm considering leaving a little out on top, do a hump and a faux tree braid thang on the side. I saw a twenty something girl rocking it. I know she must have thought I was so gay. I was just imprinting the style in my brain. Water wave in a 2 with some 27 mixed in. Gotta do it. Plus its color proof. Um just saying.


----------



## cinnespice (Nov 27, 2012)

So i already started.I have un lazy myself and post some pics.
Meanwhile i bought a whole bunch of black friday stuff to use. So far i like my curl junkie stuff it also smells great. I'm having wig issues and need to take a flat iron and some product to it. No matter what i did in san francisco the hair just got bigger and bigger i guess from the weather??? I like senghori shells hair but it gets a little out of control.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 27, 2012)

cinnespice what curl junkie stuff did you get? I've been drooling over this line for a while but I probably won't buy anything until next year.

I clarified today and am doing a protein treatment with ORS mayo. Then the rows are going back in hopefully tonight but maybe tmrw because its getting late...


----------



## LexiDior (Nov 27, 2012)

Ive been waiting for one of these!! 
What length are you now? NL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed

What retention methods do you plan on using? Wigs

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? Taking Biotin and using MN


----------



## londonfog (Nov 28, 2012)

Did an extremely light dusting on Monday night of barely ¼ of an inch (if that much) then M&S w/ Elasta QP Olive & Mango Butter & EVCO.   I love dusting, it keeps the ends so much healthier looking! Tuesday night I oiled my scalp w/ Castor oil and pre-poo’d the rest of my hair w/ Grapeseed oil because I’ll be doing my clarifying tonight when I get off.  As usual, wigged it out today.


----------



## cinnespice (Nov 28, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> cinnespice what curl junkie stuff did you get? I've been drooling over this line for a while but I probably won't buy anything until next year.
> 
> 
> I clarified today and am doing a protein treatment with ORS mayo. Then the rows are going back in hopefully tonight but maybe tmrw because its getting late...


Babygrowth 
I ordered:
Deep fix Hibiscus and banana -This smells so good i kept sniffing the bottle
Curl rehab Gardenia- coconut scent - I used this last night my hair was so soft
Repair me


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ oh man that sounds awesome!

Sooo my hair feels a little proteinish after my protein treatment and I'm thinking maybe I don't need regular protein treatments just continue to use my little protein in every wash. Anyway no cornrows today. I'm going to rewash tmrw in hopes that it will feel better. I don't feel like doing it today. Tmrw I will do like 4 big braids instead of my normal 8 because I have noticed that my hair seems to be thriving in cornrows...


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm in.

*What length are you now?*

2.5 inches

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*

Natural

*What retention methods do you plan on using?*

Sew-ins and Wigs (so basically cornrows)

*Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?*

Nope.  But I may start taking my daily multi vitamin again.  Anemia ain't no joke.

*Other Info:*

As for my hair at this moment, I'm currently cornrowed under a wig (which I will be sewing in tomorrow).  Wig = It's A Wig Indian Remi Natural 1214 and I'm lovin' it.

I'm seriously battling dry, flaky scalp.   I've even tried that Neutrogena tar shampoo and it didn't help.  _Nothing is helping_.  I might have to break down and buy some JBCO.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 30, 2012)

So, I've decided to texlax my hair next week because my hair is acting out. I'm scared tho because I need to trim my hair and I don't know what I'm doing. I want to keep the little bit of length I have so I'm tempted to wait until my next relaxer when my hair is longer and its warm outside so I will want to wear my hair out. Idk what do y'all think I should do?


----------



## nm51tj (Dec 1, 2012)

Evallusion said:
			
		

> I'm in.
> 
> What length are you now?
> 
> ...



Hi Evallusion,

Have you read 'The science of black hair by Audrey Davis Sivasothy'? It has some good tips in it for getting rid of a dry scalp amongst other things. You should check it out! Gives the best hair advice I've ever read!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2012)

[USER=337285 said:
			
		

> Babygrowth[/USER];17384813]So, I've decided to texlax my hair next week because my hair is acting out. I'm scared tho because I need to trim my hair and I don't know what I'm doing. I want to keep the little bit of length I have so I'm tempted to wait until my next relaxer when my hair is longer and its warm outside so I will want to wear my hair out. Idk what do y'all think I should do?


 
Why do you think you need a trim?

If you need to dust your ends then do it. Waiting a month may lead to breakage. Unless your hair has been struggling, you shouldn't need to take off more than 1/4 to 1/2 inch. 

Since you are going to texlax, then texlax and then dust your ends. Not sure how you usually wear your hair but you can try rollersetting it or putting it in twist to let it dry and then dust the ends. If you don't do either of those, you will somehow need to get your hair in manageable sections so you can dust small pieces at a time.

Are you scared because you've never done this before?

How long is your hair?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey Evallusion. I haven't seen you in a while. Welcome!

Go for the JBCO. I have been using my oil blend consistently and it has really been helping with my scalp. Applying the oil blend before my DC and then sitting under my heat cap has really helped.  Also if you have a conditioner that is also a scalp treatment you may want to try that as well. AO conditioners are also scalp treatments. They suggest massaging them into the scalp.

Hope you find something that works.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Dec 1, 2012)

Checking in for the first day of December! Where has this year gone?

I've been wigging it for about 3 weeks now. Nothing new to report really lol. Although I think I need to start applying JBCO more often. The colder temps is make my scalp super dry 

Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 1, 2012)

Yep nothing new for me either. Just wearing a puff all week again! I wanted to start rollersetting but I dk about all the time and precision it takes.


----------



## LexiDior (Dec 1, 2012)

Do any of you ladies self trim, and if so, how??

Also, is there a difference between cutting hair with scissors and breaking it off by hand or a razor??


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 1, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Why do you think you need a trim? *Because its been a while and I thought it should be done with each chemical service...*
> 
> If you need to dust your ends then do it. Waiting a month may lead to breakage. Unless your hair has been struggling, you shouldn't need to take off more than 1/4 to 1/2 inch.
> 
> ...



Answers in bold and below.

My hair is about 3-5 inches all over I think. I'm going to measure it and do a length check next week. I normally let my hair airdry in a fro but I was thinking I should flat iron it this time because I haven't seen my hair straight in a long time and just trim or dust those ends but I watched a few videos on youtube so I'm not as nervous.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 1, 2012)

LexiDior said:


> Do any of you ladies self trim, and if so, how??
> 
> Also, is there a difference between cutting hair with scissors and breaking it off by hand or a razor??



I self trim once every other month. While Im dcing I put my hair in twists and cut about 1/4 in or I will use my split ender.

You dont want to break off with hand bc you will cause splits/breakage. I havent used a razor so dk but I guess as long as it sharp blade and you are doing a straight across cut and not like a slice it could work.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2012)

[USER=337285 said:
			
		

> Babygrowth[/USER];17389037]
> 
> Answers in bold and below.
> 
> My hair is about 3-5 inches all over I think. I'm going to measure it and do a length check next week. I normally let my hair airdry in a fro but I was thinking I should flat iron it this time because I haven't seen my hair straight in a long time and just trim or dust those ends but I watched a few videos on youtube so I'm not as nervous.


 
There's no rule to trim when you do a chemical service. You can choose to dust on a schedule. I do every 8 to 12 weeks because I can tell my ends need it. Or you can just dust when you see your ends are having issues.

Make sure you take the appropriate measures when flat ironing. Glad the yt videos helped.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2012)

LexiDior said:


> Do any of you ladies self trim, and if so, how??
> 
> Also, is there a difference between cutting hair with scissors and breaking it off by hand or a razor??


 
I dust 1/8" to 1/4 inch every 8 to 12 weeks. I always do it on curly hair. I don't like to straighten my hair. It varies. When my hair was longer I would put in 2 strand twists and cut the ends. Now that my hair is shorter, I take the hair that I am getting ready to twist, and cut the hair at that stage. Then I twist it up. 

Breaking the hair off, is just that breaking the hair. It will tear your hair and put it in worse shape. I don't know about the razor.


----------



## Angelinhell (Dec 1, 2012)

I'll be joining!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 1, 2012)

faithVA its been a long time since I flat ironed my hair and I've been studying techniques. Is there anything I need to know besides doing it in small sections, using heat protectant, making sure the hair is clean and deep conditioned, and not using the highest temperature if its not needed?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> @faithVA its been a long time since I flat ironed my hair and I've been studying techniques. Is there anything I need to know besides doing it in small sections, using heat protectant, making sure the hair is clean and deep conditioned, and not using the highest temperature if its not needed?


 
Sorry Babygrowth. I have no tips. I have never flatironed my hair


----------



## BonBon (Dec 1, 2012)

I dont think I will be able to hit SL all round my head, but I'll hang if you ladies are.

 Im EL on crown, near chin on sides, near bottom of neck on nape (but it's thin there). Oh and I should trim at some point. 

 I will be protective styling and keeping it simple! Low manipulation. Redo cornrows every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 1, 2012)

impatiently waiting on my steamer to arrive. I think it just the thing to boost my retention by eliminating the dryness I've been dealing with.


----------



## mschristine (Dec 1, 2012)

Joining!!! I think I can make it this year. I'm NL and relaxed right now. I'm going to DC one a week with heat, cowash once a week, m&s twice a day, castor oil on my scalp twice a week, no direct heat, stretching my relaxers about 12-14 weeks, no supplements, just a multivitamin and regular workouts. Will post pics later

ETA: starting pics 







My camera phone skills are limited but here it is


----------



## londonfog (Dec 2, 2012)

Co-washed last night w/ Suave Almond /Shea Butter & I’m not sure whether I prefer this one or the Herbal Essence Hello Hydration better. They both do a pretty sufficient job.  Did a moisturizing DC w/ Elasta QP DPR & wrapped.  M & S’d today & used Pine Tar & Castor oil on my edges. Wrapped my hair up all day long.  Cantu Shea Butter leave-in conditioner is the bomb!! I’ve been using it for a month now (which has been about 8 times so far) & my hair feels super great after I un-wrap it the next morning!!  Been keeping up w/ my vitamins everyday also.  My hair has gotten a lot thicker & I’m thinking of Texlaxing from now on instead of relaxing for the simple fact that my hair feels so limp when its bone straight from relaxing.  I prefer the way that it feels a few weeks after relaxing when it has some texture to it.  Going to do some more research on it though.  I plan on stretching for 12 weeks if possible & I’m just passed 6 weeks right now so I have plenty of time to figure it out.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 2, 2012)

nm51tj said:


> Hi Evallusion,
> 
> Have you read 'The science of black hair by Audrey Davis Sivasothy'? It has some good tips in it for getting rid of a dry scalp amongst other things. You should check it out! Gives the best hair advice I've ever read!



I don't think I've read that one but I will look into it.



faithVA said:


> Hey @Evallusion. I haven't seen you in a while. Welcome!
> 
> Go for the JBCO. I have been using my oil blend consistently and it has really been helping with my scalp. Applying the oil blend before my DC and then sitting under my heat cap has really helped.  Also if you have a conditioner that is also a scalp treatment you may want to try that as well. AO conditioners are also scalp treatments. They suggest massaging them into the scalp.
> 
> Hope you find something that works.



Hey there.  And yup, I've been MIA for a while (I'm mostly in Health&Fitness and Off topic).  But I'm back for now.  I can't believe I'm gonna type this but I got so desperate that I greased my scalp with Vaseline.  Times is hard   But yeah, I'm gonna see how this goes because I refuse to buy anything until the summer.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 5, 2012)

My hair has been ridiculously dry from sweating underneath my wig when I work out.  So I’ve decided that I’m going to do some kinky twists to be able to maintain my hair & be comfortable working out. I’ll co-wash & DC on Thursday night.  Then M&S Friday morning & start working on my twists Friday night.  I have never done my own braids & I’m not sure how long it’s going take me so I’m giving myself about 4 hours Friday night & all of Saturday to work on them.


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 5, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Did you get the cocoa deep con? If so you are going to love it. The smell is very strong but its nice chocolaty aroma. I have been wanting to get the yam one but havent yet!



HairPleezeGrow, I'm so sorry that I am just seeing this!  I don't want you to think I was ignoring you.  I got the YAM Nourishier - I may have to consider that cocoa deep con, though.  Sounds yummy!  Do you use it with heat or without?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2012)

prettybyrd said:


> HairPleezeGrow, I'm so sorry that I am just seeing this!  I don't want you to think I was ignoring you.  I got the YAM Nourishier - I may have to consider that cocoa deep con, though.  Sounds yummy!  Do you use it with heat or without?



Yep, I sit under my steamer!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey ladies! Hope y'all had a good day!

So, tonight I prepooed my hair with my eve avocado oil, shampooed with my Elasta QP creme shampoo, followed by Roux Mendex then Roux Moisture recovery and finally my hair is starting to feel normal. My shedding is back to normal and my hair feels so fluffy and soft. When it finishes drying I'm going to put cornrows in. I decided to push my relaxer back a week to make sure my hair is in tip top shape when I do it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 8, 2012)

I might dc tonight either with SD or Bee Mine or HQ! Ugh I havent decided yet. I might pull out my steamer also


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 8, 2012)

What length are you now? *NL*

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? *Relaxed*

What retention methods do you plan on using? *Protective styling, upping both protein and moisture, reducing manipulation*

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? *I'm taking MSM, Biotin, Silica and a multi.  I'm also using a sulfur oil mix.*

I'm only a few inches from SL, but I do need to trim off some bad ends; holding on to scraggely ends is useless.  

ETA| Additional questions:
I should be at least grazing SL with healthy ends at the end of March when I relax. I plan to be full SL in June.

The growth aids I'm using are the supplements and oil mix I mentioned before + collagen.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2012)

I am glad to see this thread is active and growing.

Welcome TheVioletVee


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 8, 2012)

OK...so I just gave crochet braids the old college try, and I just don't have the patience.  The hair keeps slipping, I can't get the knots to stay, I bought cheap hair that bunches when I try to separate it.  ugh!?!?!  I refuse to pay someone to do this.  The cheapest shop I've come across wants $90.  

I think that I'm going to keep these corn rows and buy a wig tomorrow.  It's getting colder and I know that I need to PS.  Looks like I'll be wigging it for 2013.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 9, 2012)

I dk what im going to do to my hair. Im dcing right now. I might wig it for the rest of the week.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2012)

I detoxed yesterday and today to see if I can get a fresh start. Now I want to see how my hair responds to some new products I am testing out.

And today I can officially wash my hair in 6 sections. I thought it would be months before I could do this. This makes things so much easier. 

Going to put my hair back into coils tonight. Going to be a long night.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 11, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I am glad to see this thread is active and growing.
> 
> Welcome TheVioletVee



Girl you are keeping this thread alive faithVA   Thank you!  I'd think you'd be great at taking the lead w/ the Challenge.  Did yall do prizes with the last one?


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 11, 2012)

I doubt if I will make it to SL by December but I will join anyway.. 

*What length are you now? I have about 2 inches of natural hair*

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Transitioning*

*What retention methods do you plan on using? Weekly DCing to up my moisture, Psing  - box braids or french braids,  Cowashing when needed*

*Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? Im taking Biotin, MSM and multi vitamins,  Im also using JBCO. However I plan to concentrate on  learning how to take care of my natural hair.. so far so good*

 I will post a pic in January coz that is when I might BC.. i will let you know.. the new year is always  full of surprises  for me..


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2012)

[USER=1636 said:
			
		

> itismehmmkay[/USER];17458163]Girl you are keeping this thread alive @faithVA  Thank you! I'd think you'd be great at taking the lead w/ the Challenge. Did yall do prizes with the last one?


 
Girl get yourself in here and keep this thing going. Not only will it help others, it will keep you on top of your game. I have 5 or more other challenges I'm already juggling.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2012)

Welcome Rossy2010. There are a few of us who don't think we will make it in 2013 but we will hang in there together. Even if we don't make it we can encourage each other and learn a lot from each other.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2012)

I was taking hair vitamins, msm and biotin in addition to my other supplements. I won't continue this in 2013. In the 6 months that I have being doing this I haven't noticed any additional growth. So going to stick to my multivitamin, iron and vitamin D. And will focus more on mudwash detoxes and oil treatments. This will save me both time and money.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks faithVA.. 

Im thinking of steaming.. in 2010 it really gave me good results until my steamer broke and i never thought of getting another one.. Its on my priority/X-mas list


----------



## mschristine (Dec 11, 2012)

My heating cap should be delivered today..I need to up my DC game


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 11, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Girl get yourself in here and keep this thing going. Not only will it help others, it will keep you on top of your game. I have 5 or more other challenges I'm already juggling.



You right you right.  For whatever reason I'm all up in that APL '13 thread.  Keeping hope alive.  But you know, I realized I never even posted the answers to my own starting questions!!!!  So here we go.  I'll add this to my signature to.  


*What length are you now?*

Ear-length


*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*

Relaxed


*What retention methods do you plan on using?*

So far I'm leaving my hair the heck alone.  I'm already on week 2 of not washing my hair.  And want to stay at least here.  So infrequent washer.  Also, grease has really been great to my hair so far.  I've been using B&B Supergrowth...throwback.  Don't know if it's going to aid in growth speed, but it's definitely helping with retention I believe (i.e. - keeping hair and newgrowth soft, no breakage, etc.).


*Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?*

Yep.  Taking Mineral Rich and bamboo silica.  I'm also taking EPO, but don't know what that really does for hairgrowth.  But I like it for boobies and just it randomly seems to be a good oil idk.  I'm also being mindful of my retouches.  Alot of my breakage in the past is really just demarcation line breakage.  So staying on top of my relaxers, even if it's more often than LHCF approves, is what's helped me grow out all these haircuts I had this year.  



Extra info:


*When do you think you'll be SL:*

I think I'll make it before the end of the year...Heck I"m trying to make APL by the end of the year if I can, so it would be great to make SL by May or so...that gives me 5 inches, but only if I'm getting an inch a month.  Otherwise we looking at later.  I'll see.  Okay.


*Starting pic:*

In my gallery, but I'll post in here too.


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 11, 2012)

faithVA, you're using Teressentials mud wash?  Can you recommend a fragrance/formula?  I'm going to take my natural products usage with me into 2013 and I'd really like to get into these mud washes.  I first saw it on Naptura85's YT channel, but I don't read about it much here.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2012)

[USER=74941 said:
			
		

> prettybyrd[/USER];17460483]@faithVA, you're using Teressentials mud wash? Can you recommend a fragrance/formula? I'm going to take my natural products usage with me into 2013 and I'd really like to get into these mud washes. I first saw it on Naptura85's YT channel, but I don't read about it much here.


 
You mean you missed that blizzard of a thread about mudwashes?  

I use the LeftCoast Lemon mudwash. I have been using it since summer of 2011. I have tried the lavendar but it tends to tangle my hair. The lemon leaves my hair soft and more hydrated.

My hair tends to be dry, brittle and wiry. I am a 4b natural with low porosity and medium density and strands. That's just to give you some perspective. 

I didn't try the other two because they weren't recommended for my hair. They also didn't get a lot of good reviews by other black women.

Initially I was using it as my primary shampoo. Now I guess I am using it as my clarifier, using it once a month.


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 11, 2012)

faithVA, thank you very much!  I was thinking of going with the lavender, but I think that I'll try left coast lemon instead - prefer the scent of lemon anyway .  Now, I'm off to hunt up this mud wash thread!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey y'all! I'm still here. Not doing much to my hair because I plan to relax Saturday. My hair is growing good but grows faster when I put something on my scalp. I need to order a few things online but I'm also on the hunt for something I can find easy on the ground. Anyone use Oyin's burnt sugar pomade? They are down the street from me and I do like the ingredients so I may go there on Saturday and pick some up.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2012)

^^I've never tried the Oyin but I have heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 11, 2012)

Babygrowth, I've used the Burnt Sugar Pomade before and really liked it.  If you apply it to your scalp, be very light handed.    I wish that I could still use it.  The smell is too strong for me and gives me headaches.  boo... 

ETA:  Do you get alerts from Oyin?  Every so often they will have bottling parties and if you help out, you can get items for 25% off and you get $25 to use toward product.  I signed up for the last one but couldn't make it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey y'all! I'm still here. Not doing much to my hair because I plan to relax Saturday. My hair is growing good but grows faster when I put something on my scalp. I need to order a few things online but I'm also on the hunt for something I can find easy on the ground. Anyone use Oyin's burnt sugar pomade? They are down the street from me and I do like the ingredients so I may go there on Saturday and pick some up.



Post pics of after you relax! That pomade sounds good. I may look into that after the holidays.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 11, 2012)

prettybyrd I haven't received an email in a while. Need to check my spam but you know what I'm going to try to go to the next one! I do plan to use it on my scalp so thanks for the tips!

HairPleezeGrow I will try! I still have pics from a few weeks ago I took on my phone and can't figure out how to load them. I don't have computer access right now.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 11, 2012)

I deep conditioned my hair this morning with a mixture of Duo Tek and Dudley's DRC 28, followed with a mixture of Kerastase Masque Substantif, SD-VSC, and Design Essential Stimulations Conditioner. 

By the way, I really love how DE Stimulations make my hair feel - really soft and luscious. I am sad to say that it actually felt better than my Keracare Creme Humecto. I like all my deep conditioners but that DE Stimulations is slowly gaining first place....for now!

I needed to clarify today as well and I did so with Keracare 1st Lather followed by Keracare Hydrating and Detangling shampoos.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Dec 12, 2012)

Please add me to this challenge for 2013! I have had a couple of setbacks so I would like to get to where I was in the pic in my Siggy. That was my hair in March 2011 unstretched.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 12, 2012)

Yay! We're growing!!! :-D So today I'm going to put my hair into the six sections and cornrow them down. I have a tender scalp so the less manipulation closer to the day of the better! I'm not basing though until the day before.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 12, 2012)

Greased my scalp last night.  Oh and tried a different rolling method.  I usually I just roll everything and try my best to get the little pieces in my nape in a roller.  For those I have to use the cap instead of the clip, but I think that breaks it.  

Well.  Instead I just kept the back laid down (I lay my hair down after I grease it.  Afterwards I rollerset it.  Keeps it neat and non-frizzy).  Well for the back, I just rolled the side pieces that are usually tucked back.  I started with them first then worked my way up.  It was less work and flowed in how I'm going to wear my hair.  I mean, I comb everything down and there's no real curl, but it at least looks a lil bumped with the headband.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2012)

^^I want to try rollersetting early next year. I need to dust my ends again though. Hopefully I can keep my ends healthy enough to get a good rollerset.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 12, 2012)

^^^girl even when I try and leave it along, I always go back.  I don't know how to wrap my hair...or rather, I think hair wrapping at night works best if your hair is long enough for the wrapped side to fall...you know.  Like with short hair there's not enough weight on one of the sides and so you feel like you have to curl it again.

But yea, I plan to do all forms of rollersets.  I want to try a pincurl set this weekend.  I'll just do it on my dry hair.  But I want some tighter curls.  

And really..I have always wanted this style here:







I'm hoping it'll be a cross b/w that and this below; cause I have the shape basically:


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 12, 2012)

^^^For a tight set like those I'll actually have to wet it I'm sure.  What I'll do is try it out Friday, then if I do like it, may add a lil bit of Cantu leave-in to wet it so it'll set better.  I wish there was something else I could add that I felt comfortable just combing out if I didn't like it, u know?  That's why I don't want to use gel or setting lotion.

Hmmmm...uh why don't I just add water huh??? lmao.  I'll see.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 12, 2012)

I saw someone use Curls Goddess curls gel so it was soft with lite hold... it may work for you


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> ^^^girl even when I try and leave it along, I always go back. I don't know how to wrap my hair...or rather, I think hair wrapping at night works best if your hair is long enough for the wrapped side to fall...you know. Like with short hair there's not enough weight on one of the sides and so you feel like you have to curl it again.
> 
> But yea, I plan to do all forms of rollersets. I want to try a pincurl set this weekend. I'll just do it on my dry hair. But I want some tighter curls.


 
Those are cute. The first one has a similar look to a flat twist out.

This weekend I tried a curling creme instead of the gel and it gave me a nice hold but it was still very soft. I used Taliah Waajid's.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 13, 2012)

What yall doing?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2012)

^^   Glad your back. Those APL ladies can have you later


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2012)

Nothing going on with me today. Still in my coils. My hair did pretty well this week. I didn't have to moisturize my hair until yesterday. I probably could have gone another day but I wanted to not let it dry out. So it looked decent yesterday. I misted it this morning, put on some leave-in and some sunflower oil. It's fuzzier but it's still holding in there. I plan on working out tonight, tomorrow and Saturday. So it may look busted saturday night when I go to the xmas party  I will play it by ear. 

I think in the future I will try to find a watery leave-in to moisturize my hair with instead of misting it. Just not sure if that will be enough.  But it's worth a try.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 13, 2012)

^^^Like a water-based creamy one?


And yea girl I'm back.  If I get to shoulder-length early, even better.


I'm trying to decide if I want to leave my hair alone or if I need to do a retouch.  I did want to try out a perm rod set too.  Think on Friday I'll set them on perm rods instead of my regular roller.  Then Saturday night may do the retouch....I do kinda need it.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2012)

^^Yeah I am thinking something like Knot Today and then diluting that a little. I have some leave in that I can try it with next week.

Do your stretch your relaxers? How long?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 13, 2012)

^^^Nope I do so the opposite of stretching actually.  If I get breakage, it's usually at the demarcation line so I have to be careful.  I think once my hair gets longer and it's easier to leave it alone in protective styles, I can reconsider.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2012)

^^I do remember you saying that.

After reading everything on this board and learning all of the tips, I can't imagine stretching relaxers. I remember what my hair was like 4 weeks after a relaxer and it was fierce. Maybe it would be different now but I guess I will never find out


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 13, 2012)

See, I'm a slow grower I think and my texlax texture is similar to my NG texture so I didn't really notice any problems until about 18wks post, But I do know its not for everyone because once upon a time my hair at 4 weeks would give me the blues too!

I'm not doing much with my hair because I don't want my scalp to burn. My hair is in pre part plaits so all I have to do is base and apply when ready!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 14, 2012)

Just washed my hair. Thinking of going back to the airdried rollerset and wearing it out with no heat. My hair would thrive that way. And its prob super suitable since I'm going back to headbands anyway. I'd be washing more often but maybe I can join the MN or sulfur challenge. I'll see how it looks in the morning.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2012)

I was lazy this morning. I didn't even tough my head. I just looked at it and walked out the door  I am looking forward to a good wash on Sunday.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 14, 2012)

Hair looks just okay this morning.  I know with frequent washings, my hair is almost in a different type of state.  And when it's been a while since I've done it, it takes a few washings to get there.  I'm thinking of doing the retouch tonight (was just too tired last night) and then doing the rollerset again.  Another thing too...I didn't use the caps for the rollers, I just used clips.  The caps are actually better and give me a better and smoother set.  But I'm so concerned about breakage w/ the caps.  Sigh.  I'm thinking of going ahead and using them.  

Trying to decide what challenge I'll do since I'm washing my hair more frequently maybe.  I'm concerned that sulfur broke my bangs off that time.  I was putting glovers on my scalp, but think some got on my hair and broke it.  Or maybe I"ll just stick w/ the B&B grease and call it a day.  I have it mixed w/ JBCO anyway.  And will just keep going w/ that.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2012)

[USER=1636 said:
			
		

> itismehmmkay[/USER];17481029]Hair looks just okay this morning.  I know with frequent washings, my hair is almost in a different type of state.  And when it's been a while since I've done it, it takes a few washings to get there.  I'm thinking of doing the retouch tonight (was just too tired last night) and then doing the rollerset again.  Another thing too...I didn't use the caps for the rollers, I just used clips.  The caps are actually better and give me a better and smoother set.  But I'm so concerned about breakage w/ the caps.  Sigh.  I'm thinking of going ahead and using them.



Some ladies are using the caps in the Setting to Success thread. Maybe you could ask them about how they are preventing breakage.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2012)

You are making me want to wash my hair tonight. It needs it but I could use those 2 hours to do something else. I'm going to try to hold out until Sunday.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 14, 2012)

^^^I saw this earlier and wanted to post how that's a great idea actually.  Maybe the Set for Success will be my challenge actually.  I wonder if they are natural.  And you know, for the most part I don't think I get breakage, but sometimes it seems like I would.  I wonder if it was just demarcation breakage again though u know?


And what all goes on w/ your wash day? lol


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2012)

^^The Set for Success has both natural and relaxed heads there. I was checking it out in case I decide to rollerset. That will be a while though.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 15, 2012)

So just did a retouch.  Was on a lil longer than I had plannned b/c my son poo-poo'ed right before I was about to smooth and wash out.  Anyway.  I did some neutralizing washes and let it sit a few times.  Now I have ORS Replenishing pak on my head.  Will wash out in a few, then do my rollerset w/ the Suave poo and con and NTM.  I wonder if I still have that regimen in my profile


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 15, 2012)

yep.  Here's what's in my regimen and what I'm most likely going back to:

Regimen
-Wash daily w/ Suave Humectant poo and con
-Rollerset w/ NTM; lay edges down w/ Cantu
-Comb out rollerset in the morning; wear w/ a headband


ETA: I should add 'airdry overnight'


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey y'all!! So I'm in a sew in. I got it the day before thanksgiving. I'm actually thinking about wearing my hair in a rollerset with perm rods.  I want to be able to wash my hair more. I haven't used a flat iron on my hair since May.    I've been blow drying my hair though. I'm excited I hope to reach shoulder length early in the year tho.  I'm not really close though lol.


----------



## auntybe (Dec 15, 2012)

I got an awful trim in November.  It looked so bad.  I am glad that I use wigs for protective styling. I cried for a week.  I used heat to check the actual length today and I realized that all of the length I gained  (about 5 inches) was cut off my hair was down to my chin in front and almost to the shoulders in the back....so I am starting over in 2013. 

I will add some photos tomorrow.  

I am trying to use all the products I have this year.  So whenever I change something in my reg.  I will post it.

I am doing a modified curly girl routine.  I will Co-wash 3x a week. Poo every 4 weeks with clarifying shampoo.   Deep Con everytime! I  will use the oil on my scalp and hair.  I have a really dry scalp and seriously dry hair, and a moisturizer/hair butter.  WIGS will be my protective style until the end of 2013 ( I love WIGS!!!).

I am starting on Tuesday, Dec. 18th - I have lots of Nexxus products so I am starting with those.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 16, 2012)

Checking in. It feels like I have more new growth than normal. I can't wait to relax in March & see where I am.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 16, 2012)

itismehmmkay

I did my touchup yesterday too! Relaxer twins! Lol!

So I'm not texlaxed anymore. I was so slow and nervous yesterday I ended up going from 15min processing time to 30 min processing time! I used Silk Elements Shea butter lye relaxer and I didn't burn at all (slight tingling but again thas cuz I'm slower than molasses). I still had no shedding and my hair is sooo soft and shiny but I do have some areas that are slightly underprocessed but no one would notice. My next one will be in April and I know exactly what to do differently next time. My ends on the other hand are a crunchy mess which is why I kinda figured I would have to trim. So I'm doing that today. I will post pics after that. I'm going back into hiding on Tuesday.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 16, 2012)

Ummm no pics ladies? I want to see the finished style after your relaxers darn it! Lol.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 16, 2012)

My hair is sooo choppy from that trim I just did I'm embarrassed to post any pics!!! But that was my first time trimming and my ends were worse in some areas than others so health over length. And next time will be better. I didn't style it just flat ironed it so I could trim. I will probably cowash tmrw or Tuesday.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm posting this anyway just so its that much sweeter when I get to my goal length this year. Please don't laugh.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 16, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> My hair is sooo choppy from that trim I just did I'm embarrassed to post any pics!!! But that was my first time trimming and my ends were worse in some areas than others so health over length. And next time will be better. I didn't style it just flat ironed it so I could trim. I will probably cowash tmrw or Tuesday.



A trim is a good thing! And we woukd never laugh. Yeah I may cowash tmrw if im not too lazy lol.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> A trim is a good thing! And we woukd never laugh. Yeah I may cowash tmrw if im not too lazy lol.


 
I agree. We would never laugh. It takes a lot of courage to trim your own hair.

My hair probably looks the same. You just can't tell it because I'm natural.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 16, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I agree. We would never laugh. It takes a lot of courage to trim your own hair.
> 
> My hair probably looks the same. You just can't tell it because I'm natural.



I second that. It's hard to trim your own hair when it's short. But I would still rather do it than go to a stylist.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you ladies for making me feel better... I really almost just shaved my head again because I was so upset but I'm over it now with y'all help!!! <3


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Thank you ladies for making me feel better... I really almost just shaved my head again because I was so upset but I'm over it now with y'all help!!! <3



I'm glad you got over that. Shaving your head would be too drastic.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 17, 2012)

I think going back to my lil rollersets is the way to go.  I don't think my hair was really liking that heat.  What I do like is that it is in some form of shape and looks decent in my headband.  I guess I'm not doing anything else extra, meaning....no extra grease or scalp treatments.  And really after my supplements are gone, I'll probably do away w/ them too and just have a good multi-vitamin.  But I'll finish my MR and silica.  The MR should last me until the challenge anyway.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh and wanted to say that I don't have breakage w/ the caps when I don't use a too small roller.  So I've actually been back to my XL rollers.  The pink ones.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 17, 2012)

Since Shea moisture is on sale at CVS, I'm going to wait til tmrw to wash so I can use the products I'm going to buy tmrw!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 19, 2012)

My lil rollerset.  Hair is getting back in shape.  It's soft and full.


----------



## LexiDior (Dec 19, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> My hair is sooo choppy from that trim I just did I'm embarrassed to post any pics!!! But that was my first time trimming and my ends were worse in some areas than others so health over length. And next time will be better. I didn't style it just flat ironed it so I could trim. I will probably cowash tmrw or Tuesday.



Thats how my hair looks also, except its shorter in the back, so you are not alone. 2013 will be our year.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 19, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> I'm posting this anyway just so its that much sweeter when I get to my goal length this year. Please don't laugh.




Right nobody is laughing and I know my hair grows in layers too.  I'd love a nice blunt cut b/c it makes my hair heavier and thicker, but I'm going to stop cutting it like that and just wait until I get to my goal length, then go for the blunt cut.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, I didn't get anything shea moisture yet but I still had to do my hair. Maybe sometime this week I will get something but I'm not pressed... I'm also looking into nubian heritage because BOGO free is awesome!


----------



## mschristine (Dec 19, 2012)

Doing a hard protein treatment in preparation for my relaxer on Monday. I will post my starting pic after I flat iron and trim Monday night


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Dec 21, 2012)

over night protein in preparation for my micro braids on saturday . There staying in to march.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2012)

I am dusting my ends tonight. I will take my starting pic this weekend. That will get me ready for the new year.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Dec 24, 2012)

My protective style for the week then co wash in thursday.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 26, 2012)

Im in a sew in right now my SIL did for me Monday night. Im hoping to keep it in a month or so. I eventually want to make me a u part wig with closure but we will see once income tax comes lol


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 26, 2012)

I trimmed/dusted my ends last night for the 1st time since I BC'ed. I did it on Xmas so it'd be easier to remember.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm joining this challenge.


What length are you now? NL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? natural 

What retention methods do you plan on using? Bunning to protect my ends, mini twists, henna, Ayurvedic powders

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? Plan to take Mineral max and MSM

My goal is to be SL by 12/31/13


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 26, 2012)

I've got a lot more new growth than usual at 6 weeks post, so I think something (supplements, growth aids) is definitely working.  I hope to be grazing shoulder length w/ healthy ends when I relax at the end of March.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2012)

hendigo'ed my hair today followed by some much needed deep treatment. I cowash regularly and I get lazy when it comes to deep conditioning, a problem I need to remedy in 2013.

Wow, this was my 11,000th post


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2012)

Need to remember to post my starting pic this Sunday.


----------



## hnntrr (Dec 27, 2012)

I would like to join this challenge!!

What length are you now? I am at bottom of neck length at the longest point.

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed/Texlaxed.

What retention methods do you plan on using? 
Going to try more protective styles over the colder days, bunning, hats, and possibly some curly styles (although it seems that curly dries my hair out SOOO much we will see). Moisturizing ends at the end of the day and only brushing my hair once a day

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?
I am going to be taking multivitamins for other health reasons so stick that in there, I wanna drink more water too...somehow...
Going to be hennaing at least one more time before March. 

When do you think you'll be SL?
Hopefully by march/april!

Are you using any growth aides?
I dont know what those are so probably not.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2012)

Here's my starting pic for 2013!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow @HairPleezeGrow, you are almost there girlie. Shoots, you should be fully there by April the latest.

I doubt I'll get there anytime soon but if I do, I would like to reach full SL by October 2013 - just in time for my 45th birthday


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow, looks like some of us will be graduating early! I will probably be here until at least september. So my cornrows are back in. 

hnntrr growth aids are anything that could help your hair grow longer, healthier, fuller faster. Examples are megatek, miconozole nitrate, hair trigger growth elixir, viviscal, and garlic supplements. I'm not using any of these yet so I can't say if they really work but plenty of ppl in this forum do. Just search if you're interested.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 27, 2012)

I have not logged in for about 3 weeks now, I've been so busy!! I actually put some kinky twists in my hair back on 12/8 & I think I did a pretty decent job. I get a lot of compliments but its kind of loose with it being my first time doing it myself. I will be 10 weeks post this Friday & I plan on stretching for about another 8 weeks if I can. The twist make it real easy to stretch!  I'm going to take the twists out the following weekend, wash, DC & then re-do some more so that I can continue to stretch. 

I have been oiling my scalp with EVOO. I wanted to get rid of the Motions leave-in conditioner that I don't use so i mixed it with some Infusium 23 & use this concoction in a spray bottle instead instead of braid spray its been working great! No itching!! I've been taking my vitamins 4-6 times a week & drinking plenty of water and working out 3-5 times a week at work on my lunch. Happy hair growing y'all!!


----------



## hnntrr (Dec 30, 2012)

Update on starting photo: I took a better picture and I realized I was closer to Sl than I thought. Then I realized it feels shorter than it is because of how its cut in the front. So I anticipate being between SL and APL in the back by my next relaxer. The front of my hair hopefully should be approaching SL by then.

Today is major wash day so cowashing, trying a black tea and chamomile tea rinse under a moroccan oil DP then attempt at flexi rods with cantu leave in and curly butter creme. Hopefully I will find out results of rod set sometime late tonight.


----------



## nubiennze (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm in there like swimwear.  My answers are in brown:



itismehmmkay said:


> *What length are you now? EL/NL
> 
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural
> 
> ...



Starting pic:


----------



## Jobwright (Dec 30, 2012)

I think I will get to APL this year, hoping for BSL. But gotta get to SL FIRST. So, I am joining. I  currently NL, relaxed, taking biotin, msm and garlic pills daily. Cowashing and flat ironing once per week. Moisturizing with Scurl, Giovanni, kids organics. Sealin with alternating evoo, coconut oil and cactor oil. Been toying with sound a black tea rinse...  Deep conditioning once per week with silk elements or ORS.  I think that's it!  Wish me luck!   Oh, also I am 6 weeks post and trying to stretch to march to retain some thickness. My ends are really thin...  Protein Aphogee 2 step every 6 weeks. My scalp feels really itchy today so I may need to cow ash tomorrow with Tresemme Naturals and DC.   Maybe this will be my chance to try the tea rinse. I'll keep you posted.

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## DarkChyld (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm in. I cut my hair into a fro-hawk in November. I hope that I can get to SL by the end of the year. I plan on minimizing the heat. 
Currently my hair is a combo of EL/NL and natural. I plan on using braids and kinky twists as a way to retain. No supplements outside of my daily vitamins.


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 1, 2013)

I think I may try a braid out today. I am trying not to completely saturate my hair for another week just to see if it helps or not. Thinking about spritzing with some Scurl and corn rowing. Will take out the braids in the morning before work. If it doesn't look good, I can always bun it, right. I have some wigs that I could try too if all else fails. Stretching and coming up with less sleek styles is a challenge but I love challenges. Changing my look could be fun. And I Iove change too. So here goes. I think I may need to put a roller on the ends, maybe not cornrows but single braids. Gotta dig out some rollers. We'll see. Just talking out loud ladies. Thanks for listening and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 1, 2013)

I would like to join this challenge!!

What length are you now? *NL*

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? *Natural*

What retention methods do you plan on using? 
*Bunning, wigs, moisturizing twice a day.*

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?
*Fish oil, multivitamin, iron*

When do you think you'll be SL?
*Hopefully by June*

Are you using any growth aides?
No. None of them worked for me so I gave up on them long ago.

Starting pic below.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 1, 2013)

Flexi rods didn't turn out, but that's okay I have some curl formers coming Wednesday or Thursday.

I did change how I conditioned my hair post straightening since I was trying to do rods and not flat iron (I ended up flat ironing cause I couldn't get a curl I wanted). But I used baby butter creme, and my hair silk and then once that completely dried brushed it out and used a heat protectant and my hair lovessssss it. It's so nice and full looking a healthy looking. So I did something right.

as till applying moisture to my hair every night with the cantu Shea butter. Excited to try curl forms when they come in.


----------



## auntybe (Jan 1, 2013)

I am NL, natural; I plan to wear wigs all year and wear my hear in twist under the wig.


----------



## tequilad28 (Jan 1, 2013)

yeah I'm finally joining a challenge my days of just lurking are ver

What length are you now-NL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning-Relaxed

What retention methods do you plan on using-weekly DC, rollersetting, minimal heat, protective styling (nubian twists during the winter months), light regular dusting, moisturize and seal

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special-prenatal vitamins

When do you think you'll be SL-hopefully by summer

Are you using any growth aides-nada

I don't have any current pictures cuz my hair is currently braids I'll have to check to see if I might have a recent pic that I can post later.


----------



## NitaChantell (Jan 2, 2013)

Okay I'm in!

1.I'm above neck length now.
2. I'm relaxed, possibly transitioning.
3. I will incorporate heavy DCing and protective styling into my regimen. 
4. I'll take Biotin.
5. I don't think I'll make SL until December.
6. I may purchase Nouritress to help thicken my edges. 
Happy Growing Ladies


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 2, 2013)

Today was my major wash day so now I have put some plaits in my hair and will continue wigging/hiding until further notice.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2013)

SimplyWhole

hnntrr


nubiennze

DarkChyld

MsSonya


tequilad28

NitaChantell

=========================================================

Welcome Ladies. I'm excited to hang out with you. Glad to see this challenge growing.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 2, 2013)

Still here ladies. I really want to gety hair twisted with extensions but I'm too afraid of having a setback...

Still cowashing almost daily and finally gotten better moisture retention with Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier (what a mouthful! TW PMB from now on) sealed with Gleau.

I've been faithful with my multi vit for 2 whole days!!   I even managed to take hairfinity as well.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 2, 2013)

So I'm definitely back on my NON-frequent washing and it's perfecto.  My hard looks shiny and healthy, edges stay laid and nape doesn't look so uneven.  I still go ahead and rollerset my hair at night (dry).  That's still a keeper for me to avoid heat.  Then in the morning I just wear a headband.  I greased my scalp on Monday, will do again tonight.  I just use that BB super gro.  Daily I go ahead and put curl wax on my edges and at the nape.

(Lol and I was saying I wasn't going to do anything daily to my hair; I think at the time it was that daily washing that was wiping me out).


----------



## NitaChantell (Jan 2, 2013)

***UPDATE***

I washed, DCed and dyed my hair black last night. My ends were blond so... Now they're green lol. I see it as a blessing in disguise. I ran to the BSS this morning looking for a solution, and remembered that my hair retained the most when I PSd under wigs. So I bought 4 lol. I'm going to wear wigs for the majority of this year I think, and really baby my hair underneath. By April I'll decide if I want to stay relaxed or go back to natural.

P.S. KeraCare Humecto Conditioner is the bomb.com!

Here's a pic of my wig for January




It's going to take me a while to fully embrace it.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 2, 2013)

^^ Cute!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2013)

NitaChantell said:


> ***UPDATE***
> 
> I washed, DCed and dyed my hair black last night. My ends were blond so... Now they're green lol. I see it as a blessing in disguise. I ran to the BSS this morning looking for a solution, and remembered that my hair retained the most when I PSd under wigs. So I bought 4 lol. I'm going to wear wigs for the majority of this year I think, and really baby my hair underneath. By April I'll decide if I want to stay relaxed or go back to natural.
> 
> ...


 
NitaChantell, This is cute. I really like it but I especially like what's written on the blackboard in front of you.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 3, 2013)

NitaChantell really cute wig


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 3, 2013)

My proctective style for the week. Doing a garlic treatment today, shampoo n conditioner, moisture later on today then back in a bun my hair go.


----------



## tequilad28 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm DYYYYING to take these braids outta my head! I can't wait to give my hair a good wash DC and trim.. 1 and half weeks to g


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 4, 2013)

What length are you now? I believe I am neck length. I am not 100 percent sure :/

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed

What retention methods do you plan on using? Now that I have some length I am going to start putting my hair up more and protect my ends. I will hot oil and deep condition my hair once a week.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? I am eating better and upping my water intake

Its been a while but I am back! I swear this time I am not going to cut my hair! Every time I get some length I end up cutting my hair for one reason or another.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 4, 2013)

When do you think you'll be SL? I am hoping by May 2013

Are you using any growth aides? Nope, just all natural oils


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 5, 2013)

Just checking in!  I ended up cowashing with Hello Hydration, DC'ed with Silk Elements, Black tea rinsed and DC'ed again with As I Am Hydration Elation (that stopped the shedding beautifully), Moisturized with Giovanni, sealed with Nourish and Shine, Bantu knots, air dried over night. Hair looked really nice yesterday.  This was my first try with Bantu knots. I impressed myself!

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm in....

What length are you now?
NL
Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
Texlaxed
What retention methods do you plan on using?
Regular trims/dusting DC'ing 1-2x per week with steamer, PS and Nightly M&S
Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?
A multivitamin, increased exercise and up my water intake

I am giving my self until to be full SL all around. I have some damage I need to grow out.

Won't be taking any growth aids.

Will post a starting pic later today.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2013)

Had a good hair week. Haven't had to moisturize my hair all week. So I am guessing that sweating while working out is making my hair feel hard and dry. Not sure how to counter that. I will see next week when I work out more.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 5, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Had a good hair week. Haven't had to moisturize my hair all week. So I am guessing that sweating while working out is making my hair feel hard and dry. Not sure how to counter that. I will see next week when I work out more.


 
When I work out I oil my scalp and put my hair in a ponytail. It is like a mini hot oil treatment. The heat that radiates from my scalp as I work out heats up the oil! I work out hard. I do about three miles on the treadmill and then I do a few weights.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> When I work out I oil my scalp and put my hair in a ponytail. It is like a mini hot oil treatment. The heat that radiates from my scalp as I work out heats up the oil! I work out hard. I do about three miles on the treadmill and then I do a few weights.


 
Girl I don't have any hair  But it sounds good.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 5, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Girl I don't have any hair  But it sounds good.


 
Hahaha! hey still! Oil that scalp!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 5, 2013)

Did a garlic treatment and my hair loved it but I didnt like the smell. Been Bunning since Thursday and leaving it like tht until my co wash next week


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 5, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Did a garlic treatment and my hair loved it but I didnt like the smell. Been Bunning since Thursday and leaving it like tht until my co wash next week



How did you make your garlic treatment? I made one today with olive oil (4 oz) and garlic (4) blended. It was a bit watery, I wanted pasty


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 5, 2013)

^^I need to do one too. I was told to do that same mix 4 oz, 4 garlic cloves. You may need to add conditioner or something like shea butter to make it pasty...


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 5, 2013)

Thats how I did it and I had pieces of garlic in my hair. I used nutiva coconut oil. Its best to cut the garlic into pieces and put whatever oil into a bottle with the slice garlic n let it sit there for awhile before you use it. Cause if you mince it, u t will messy to put it on your hair n hard to take our afterwards


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, this marks three years I have been in this challenge. Yes, I have been trying to grow long thick hair for three years. My hair is thick now so I feel like this is going to be my year. 

My crown is Lip length, shooting for shoulder length, again. Ain't nothing changed but the year. 




Would like to congratulate my hair because I have found one spot on my head where it it long enough to bun. I am rocking my ity bity bun; I haven't done my hair in three day. She ain't cute, but she's mine ( my step father used to say that RIP)

Oh, this is a donut bun, lachen, yes I did roll my little short ends over, and tuck them into my goodie ouchless hair band. I have to tell people it is a donut bun, because it is so tiny, it looks like a donut hole.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Had a good hair week. Haven't had to moisturize my hair all week. So I am guessing that sweating while working out is making my hair feel hard and dry. Not sure how to counter that. I will see next week when I work out more.


 
What type of styling do you do when you work out?  I'm not sure if you are able to cornrow your hair or if you would even want to but I PS with a wig & do cornrows underneath. I had kinky twists before but wasn't able to DC & wash like I wanted to so I took them out.  I would do a pony too but I'm shy of about an inch for it to look decent . So the cornrows work really well with being able to oil my scalp every couple of nights & spray a little leave in conditioner on the braids.  I also re-do them every 3 days when I co-wash (or regular wash) & DC. It's been retaining the moisture a lot since doing the cornrows and I sweat tons from my head!! 

But to second what previous poster said, my sis-n-law has long hair & does a ponytail when she runs & her hair would get really dry. Her beautician told her to do the same thing with oiling her scalp & hair & putting it into a ponytail before she ran. So I'll keep that in mind when my hair gets long enough to bun or pony.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> Well, this marks three years I have been in this challenge. Yes, I have been trying to grow long thick hair for three years. My hair is thick now so I feel like this is going to be my year.
> 
> My crown is Lip length, shooting for shoulder length, again. Ain't nothing changed but the year.
> 
> ...



 Girl you are funny. A donut hole 

I'm doing 3 years with you. Hopefully we can be paroled early


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2013)

[USER=370217 said:
			
		

> londonfog[/USER];17654455]What type of styling do you do when you work out?  I'm not sure if you are able to cornrow your hair or if you would even want to but I PS with a wig & do cornrows underneath. I had kinky twists before but wasn't able to DC & wash like I wanted to so I took them out.  I would do a pony too but I'm shy of about an inch for it to look decent . So the cornrows work really well with being able to oil my scalp every couple of nights & spray a little leave in conditioner on the braids.  I also re-do them every 3 days when I co-wash (or regular wash) & DC. It's been retaining the moisture a lot since doing the cornrows and I sweat tons from my head!!
> 
> But to second what previous poster said, my sis-n-law has long hair & does a ponytail when she runs & her hair would get really dry. Her beautician told her to do the same thing with oiling her scalp & hair & putting it into a ponytail before she ran. So I'll keep that in mind when my hair gets long enough to bun or pony.



Thanks LondonFog. I currently wear my hair in finger coils. I will just have to tough it out until my hair is longer. Maybe by April my hair will be long enough for twists. I'm not much for wigs or extensions. I did that my first big chop. I'm just toughing it out with my own hair this time. 

I will try to remember the oiling of the scalp as well.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 7, 2013)

Wash day was yesterday, so i put curl formers in and they turned out pretty good for my first time. I think I till do more curls though, i thinned em out towards the top of my head and there were some weird gaps...

Havnt noticed any noticeable new growth (and to be honest I havnt tried looking). All I know is...my hair is getting healthier every time I wash, everytime I bun. My ends are looking healthier and thicker since I have been keeping them put away for the majority of the past two weeks. Looking forward to my next co wash tomorrow night. Might do bantu knots instead of the curl formers to give myself a chance at some sleep (man those were hard to sleep on) Washing my hair is one of those things that I just get pure pleasure out of, I duno why I enjoy water hitting my scalp so much aha.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 7, 2013)

londonfog said:


> What type of styling do you do when you work out?  I'm not sure if you are able to cornrow your hair or if you would even want to but I PS with a wig & do cornrows underneath. I had kinky twists before but wasn't able to DC & wash like I wanted to so I took them out.  I would do a pony too but I'm shy of about an inch for it to look decent . So the cornrows work really well with being able to oil my scalp every couple of nights & spray a little leave in conditioner on the braids.  I also re-do them every 3 days when I co-wash (or regular wash) & DC. It's been retaining the moisture a lot since doing the cornrows and I sweat tons from my head!!
> 
> But to second what previous poster said, my sis-n-law has long hair & does a ponytail when she runs & her hair would get really dry. Her beautician told her to do the same thing with oiling her scalp & hair & putting it into a ponytail before she ran. So I'll keep that in mind when my hair gets long enough to bun or pony.



Hey buddy! Lol! Do you take the braids out before you cowash or just let them unravel? I was just letting them unravel but I don't think its working for me. My hair isn't staying moisturized. I'm glad I have some spray LI's coming so hopefully that should help...


----------



## londonfog (Jan 7, 2013)

I co-washed w/ HH Hello Hydration & DC'd with some Queen Helene's Cholestorol (mixed some Grapeseed oil, EVOO & EVCO) my hair on Friday night. I had heard some good stuff about the Queen Helenes so I decided to try it.  I'm not too sure how I like it so far though. It seemed decent enough. I'll use it over the next month when I DC to see how it turns out. I used Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner & wrapped it. Then Saturday morning I flat ironed (had been heat free for 5 weeks yaaay!!) because NG is ridiculous in the back of my head :crazy:!! Then I M&S'd with Elasta QP's Mango & OO Butter & EVCO. Did 6 cornrows to go underneath my wig.  I did my edges with Pine Tar & Castor Oil. 

I usually take the cornrows down to DC & co-wash or wash every 3 days but I'll be 12 weeks post on Friday & doing my relaxer then. So I'll keep Olive Oiling my scalp every other night but I'll only be taking my hair down on about Wednesday to use some Grapeseed Oil all over my hair before I relax. 

On this last co-wash & DC, I had almost no shedding at all. Like only 2 strands total & I think it had a lot to do with using the Infusium 23 leave-in conditioner as a braid spray with my twists. I used it pretty much every other day on my braids for a month straight.


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 7, 2013)

^ Yes oiling the scalp in the winter time is a must. I know your hair is pretty sensitive, but perhaps a butter that you are careful to apply just to your scalp could create a little barrier to protect your hair from the salt in your sweat?

If that doesn't work, maybe you could seal the hair after a work out so that it doesn't get too dry. Can you use any of the heavy healing winter oils like castor, hemp, or stinky wheat germ? 
I know you use sunflower; my hair loves sunflower oil. That stuff is hair magic, but I think in the winter, the hair might need a little extra protection too.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 7, 2013)

How do you co wash and dc at the same thing? Dont you just co wash with a conditioner


----------



## londonfog (Jan 7, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey buddy! Lol! Do you take the braids out before you cowash or just let them unravel? I was just letting them unravel but I don't think its working for me. My hair isn't staying moisturized. I'm glad I have some spray LI's coming so hopefully that should help...


 
I take them out beforehand. I be braiding all the way down to the very ends (the nitty gritty lol! ) so they don't just unravel until I get about a half inch up the braid. After that I just take the rest of the braid a loose with my fingers. I don't comb through them though. I'll co-wash then they loosen up the rest of the way at that point.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2013)

[USER=327887 said:
			
		

> Seamonster[/USER];17654631]^ Yes oiling the scalp in the winter time is a must. I know your hair is pretty sensitive, but perhaps a butter that you are careful to apply just to your scalp could create a little barrier to protect your hair from the salt in your sweat?
> 
> If that doesn't work, maybe you could seal the hair after a work out so that it doesn't get too dry. Can you use any of the heavy healing winter oils like castor, hemp, or stinky wheat germ?
> I know you use sunflower; my hair loves sunflower oil. That stuff is hair magic, but I think in the winter, the hair might need a little extra protection too.



I think you are talking to me 

Never thought about the salt in the sweat. That is the reason I don't baggy. My hair is hard as a rock the next day. 

I will have to play around with this. The reason I don't do much oil is because my hair is low porosity. If I put oil on my hair/scalp more than once or twice a week even, its just a chicken grease mess. That's why I use the sunflower oil. I think Olive Oil is the heaviest oil my hair can stand. 

I will try apply a light amount of oil to the scalp. Maybe I should apply the oil to my scalp and seal my hair before working out. Maybe then I won't get the frizzies. What do you think? 

I've always applied the oil after I workout which does pretty much nothing. By the time I work out its already frizzy.

This has definitely given me something to think on. I wonder if oiling my hair before I cowash would help my twist stay in. hmm


----------



## londonfog (Jan 7, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> How do you co wash and dc at the same thing? Dont you just co wash with a conditioner


 
I'm not sure about how others do their routine but for me I co-wash with a little cheapy conditioner to cleanse (lightly) my hair & it is moisturizing too versus using shampoo that often. Then DC afterward with the heavy duty stuff for about an hour to really moisturize or protein (whichever is needed). I don't use the co-wash as a conditioner alone but more-so as a wash because its just not enough for my hair. I still do the regular wash but not as often as I co-wash.  

I DC twice a week because I've found that it keeps my NG more manageable as well as moisturizing & strengthening my hair also.


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey y'all!! So I'm in Nubian twist now. I work out really hard too I'm in the weight loss and hair growth challenge as well. So maybe I should start oiling my scalp before I work out as well. But I only have Jamaican castor oil, think that's too heavy? I don't want my hair to Matt up at the beginning of my braids. But I'm thinking if I wash my scalp it won't be a problem. I also started taking vitamins and up'd my water intake. So hopefully those things will help me get to shoulder length before June. I'm neck length now. I need more advice about oiling my scalp I only use to grease my hair.  And I always keep my hair in braids.  I'm so excited about this y'all I know we all will reach our goals.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jan 7, 2013)

I've been lurking for a while now but I've just subscribed so this is my first challenge, 

What length are you now? I am kinda SL? maybe? but I want to be full SL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? I'm natural 4a/b

What retention methods do you plan on using? protective styling!

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? urmm just a multivitamin and mucho water! Also I'll be doing scalp massages when I can remember 

When do you think you'll be SL? I think maybe  4 months or so for the sides, I'm not sure 

Are you using any growth aides? nahh,

Eta:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -____-
adding pic once i figure out how


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 9, 2013)

I know I can be pitiful on stocking close to my regimen and checking the forum and being a cheer leader for others but dang! 

I ain't been doing nothing. No starting pic, ain't washed my hair in two weeks, still in two dukey braids. Can't find my Denman brush. Working with v05 to wash, Suave to clean and cowash and pimped up Tresseme to deep condition. Oil wig cap, clips instead of combs. 

So. Boring.

What's crazy is that I'll probably grow and maintain like crazy cause I ain't doing nothing for it.


----------



## cynthiapierfax (Jan 9, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> It's about that time.  And everyone else has one.  So all my short-haired ladies, get in here.  My hair is finally growing out my short hair cutS and I plan on letting it grow out, even if it's not in a blunt cut, just letting it grow.  I feel pretty good in my techniques for retention and even plan on using supplements.  So shoulder-length hair here I come.
> 
> Who all is in?  Go ahead and just thank the post to be considered apart of the challenge.  Also, answer the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 9, 2013)

Last night I prepooed with cocojbco and greaseless moisture, and baggied all morning. Tonight I clarified my hair with ORS Aloe, washed with elasta qp creme, rinsed with SSI honey rinse, green tea under DC with NH grow and strengthen masque followed by a final rinse with SSI avocado... I sealed the water in with cocojbco, applied as I am LI, and final seal with eve avocado oil...

This was a great session. My hair feels the softest it has felt in a very, very long time. I can't stop touching my hair. I plan to up my cowashing so I'm not sure if I should braid my hair or not... so its just chillin.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 9, 2013)

I really need a retouch, think I see/feel some breakage.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 10, 2013)

I can't wait until this Friday!!! LOL! I'll be 12 weeks post & I would like to take down my cornrows to oil my hair all over with grapeseed oil since I'll be relaxing then. I've also subscribed to the Relaxed Buddy Thread & have been watching a couple of YouTube videos on texlaxing to see if I really want to go that route or go bone straight for now.  I'm leaning more towards waiting until my hair is passed SL before I try to texlax but I still got one mo' day to make a decision!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 10, 2013)

I just been bunning a lot. Cowash then put it back in a bun. Doing this until maybe my 12 weeks post then ill put braids in them and leave it In for maybe one or two months


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 10, 2013)

I have been wigging it like crazy lol.


----------



## cynthiapierfax (Jan 10, 2013)

I have no patience lol! it's only has been 6 weeks and I want to see how much my hair has grown w my sew in.   OAN how often do you have to spray braid sheen onto hair. my scalp does not itch anymore now that I use applicator bottles and deep condition it myself every 2 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been too lazy to wig... scarf with a hat is my go to style lol...


----------



## Luckyladyj (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello,

I am new to this forum & I am excited about joining this challenge.I currently have Chin length hair & would love to get to SL by June (I am not sure if that's realistic).

I have been reading many threads & buying some of the products I have heard mentioned on this board.

I realized that I had many of the products mentioned on this board. 

I currently use Dudleys Drc 28
Dudleys moisturizing conditioner
Dudleys PCA 
Dudleys moisture retainer
****************************
I also had  many products from www.roundbrushhair.com that I will incorporate in my daily routine that I learned on this board. 
*****************************************************
Thanks to this board I have learned how to properly take care of my hair now. I have been moisturizing & sealing everyday & night.I will also start cowashing & develop a routine.
************************************
I really hope I develop a routine & stick to it & hopefully have beautiful hair like the rest of you.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 11, 2013)

Just finish my bun for tomorrow for work. Idk if I should a bang or just left it like that. Heres some pics; I manage to use all of the little hair I have to wrap it around the donut












The back of my hair is shorter than the front, thats why it looks like that.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 11, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Just finish my bun for tomorrow for work. Idk if I should a bang or just left it like that. Heres some pics; I manage to use all of the little hair I have to wrap it around the donut
> 
> The back of my hair is shorter than the front, thats why it looks like that.



I like it!!! I can't wait until my hair is long enough to bun!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 11, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I like it!!! I can't wait until my hair is long enough to bun!



How long is your hair? I made some homemade linseed gel and I love it. I m/s this morning so I didn't do it tonight


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 11, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> How long is your hair? I made some homemade linseed gel and I love it. I m/s this morning so I didn't do it tonight



There is a horrible picture a little ways back in the thread from a mini chop I did. Maybe with my next relaxer I will be able to wear a faux bun  by the end of the year for sure!


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 11, 2013)

Protective or but over manipulated style for the weekend...Bantu knots. After this run I think I may cornrows and do wigs. Still trying to decide. But tying these knots every night cannot be good but I like the look.

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 11, 2013)

If I do a garlic treatment and leave in for an hour then do an overnight deep conditioner with queen Helen is that too much?


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 11, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I have been wigging it like crazy lol.



I'm right there with you. I wigged most of last year and have been this year since the beginning of the year!!!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 11, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> If I do a garlic treatment and leave in for an hour then do an overnight deep conditioner with queen Helen is that too much?



Not in theory, but your hair will let you know if its too much. Just pay attention to your scalp and see how she reacts when you finish...


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 11, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Not in theory, but your hair will let you know if its too much. Just pay attention to your scalp and see how she reacts when you finish...



Idk how I will know if my hair dont like something.  Thats my major problem.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 11, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Idk how I will know if my hair dont like something.  Thats my major problem.



Yeah, that takes time. Usually things like excessive shedding (more than your norm), rough feeling hair or hay/straw like, mushy or gummy; those are descriptions... what you should do is every wash day really feel your hair, start paying attention to the hair in your comb when you detangle and pay attention to which products make your hair feel good, ok, so-so or horrible... you'll figure it out. Last but not least keep asking questions


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 11, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Yeah, that takes time. Usually things like excessive shedding (more than your norm), rough feeling hair or hay/straw like, mushy or gummy; those are descriptions... what you should do is every wash day really feel your hair, start paying attention to the hair in your comb when you detangle and pay attention to which products make your hair feel good, ok, so-so or horrible... you'll figure it out. Last but not least keep asking questions



Im queen of asking questions.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 12, 2013)

I was playing in my hair while massaging my scalp and realized with some holding creme or eco gel I could get my hair into a pony! Yay! So after I relax in April I will buy some faux buns and try out bunning! I'm soooooo excited.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 12, 2013)

I know I couldnt wait to get my hair in a pony to faux bun! 

I might take my braids down and rebraid them up under my wig. Im do it for sure today bc im lazy.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 12, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I was playing in my hair while massaging my scalp and realized with some holding creme or eco gel I could get my hair into a pony! Yay! So after I relax in April I will buy some faux buns and try out bunning! I'm soooooo excited.



I made my own flaxseed gel and was reading about how its healthy for your hair and it also keep it moisture.  Boy I tell you, I love it and my hair does too. Had it on my bun for three days and its still holding on tight. Tomorrow is my garlic treatment again.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm almost able to get all my hair in a bun as well but still have a couple of months to go before I will be comfortable with claiming htis victory.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 13, 2013)

Did an garlic treatment. Let it sit for an hour then apply my queen helen deep conditioner mix with extra virgin oil on top of it. Feels so refreshing to my scalp (dont know if thats a good thing but i think so).Putting an shower cap on for overnight then when I wake up, clarify my hair then shampoo with mane n tail. Apply mane n tail conditioner for ten minutes then rinse. M/s with rose water, s curl activator,  and seal with coconut oil. Wish me luck. Dont mind experiencing with my hair.


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 13, 2013)

Cowashed, black tea rinse under DC, M&S, then cornrowed last light for a braid out for church today. I will pin the ends up to protect my super thin ends. Plus I did not put a roller on the ends so they are straight. New growth looks and feels great though. Do you think I will need to cornrow again tonight or just keep it pinned up under my scarf?  I am still trying to figure out low manipulation and PSing with no heat. I am getting better though. 8 weeks post!  March or Go Home TheVioletVee!

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 13, 2013)

Jobwright

I'm not sure since my braidouts don't look right and I can't conrow to save my life.  Maybe you could try pinning it up and if it doesn't look right, then the next time you could cornrow again.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 13, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Cowashed, black tea rinse under DC, M&S, then cornrowed last light for a braid out for church today. I will pin the ends up to protect my super thin ends. Plus I did not put a roller on the ends so they are straight. New growth looks and feels great though. Do you think I will need to cornrow again tonight or just keep it pinned up under my scarf?  I am still trying to figure out low manipulation and PSing with no heat. I am getting better though. 8 weeks post!  March or Go Home TheVioletVee!
> 
> APL 2013, BSL 2013



You could try a few plaits iust to hold the style if pinning it up doesn't work...


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 14, 2013)

Did my retouch on Saturday....YES LAWD!! It came out great!  I love how my hair is straight but not lifeless.  I still don't really process bone straight.  To get it bone straight I just flatiron after I rollerset w/ curl wax...and them strands be extra straight.  Weird b/c I never used to really want that before.  But for my regimen and maintenance these days, I like to be able to just comb through my hair w/ no concerns lol.

But yea I did my self-relax regimen of using the applicator (Soft & Beautiful Botanicals w/ enough olive oil to make it pour).  Then I got that nape real good...then the crown, then the sides.  Then after neutralizing for a while (I did like 4-5 washes...2-3 of those I let the shampoo sit).  Then I followed-up w/ ORS Replenishing Pak for 15-20minutes under the dryer.  And I didn't follow up w/ Moisturfuse, I just let that be my conditioner.  So when I washed it out, I went ahead and rollerset...just used heavily diluted leave-in...the leave-in that comes w/ the relaxer (it's not sold separately actually).  Then airdired, then flat-ironed the next day.  

I'm not going to wash for 2-3wks.  I'm going to grease my scalp w/ some BB tonight.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> Did my retouch on Saturday....YES LAWD!! It came out great!  I love how my hair is straight but not lifeless.  I still don't really process bone straight.  To get it bone straight I just flatiron after I rollerset w/ curl wax...and them strands be extra straight.  Weird b/c I never used to really want that before.  But for my regimen and maintenance these days, I like to be able to just comb through my hair w/ no concerns lol.
> 
> But yea I did my self-relax regimen of using the applicator (Soft & Beautiful Botanicals w/ enough olive oil to make it pour).  Then I got that nape real good...then the crown, then the sides.  Then after neutralizing for a while (I did like 4-5 washes...2-3 of those I let the shampoo sit).  Then I followed-up w/ ORS Replenishing Pak for 15-20minutes under the dryer.  And I didn't follow up w/ Moisturfuse, I just let that be my conditioner.  So when I washed it out, I went ahead and rollerset...just used heavily diluted leave-in...the leave-in that comes w/ the relaxer (it's not sold separately actually).  Then airdired, then flat-ironed the next day.
> 
> I'm not going to wash for 2-3wks.  I'm going to grease my scalp w/ some BB tonight.



Pics or it never happened!


----------



## tequilad28 (Jan 15, 2013)

I finally took my braids out prepooed for 45 mins with avocado conditioner I made (avocado, evoo and honey) washed with paul mitchell awapuhi wild ginger shampoo, did a blacktea rinse dc for 1 hrs with vanilla silk by silk dreams, and rollerset. Im under the dryer right now dead to the world. But my DH stayed up with me what a trooper. Im 15 wks post with 10 more to g!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 15, 2013)

If I prepoo with banana, can I just co wash with a conditioner?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 15, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic Like a real banana?  I wouldn't...I'd wash that out :/  But then what do people do when they do an egg treatment?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 15, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow I'll see what I can do lol


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 15, 2013)

My hair does NOT do well with just water. Lord my hair is so dry and strawish looking. Hopeing this doesnt set me back. Anticipating going home later tonight so I can DP and knot my hair up for tomorrow. Cause lawd it needs some TLC.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 15, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> BeautifullyExotic Like a real banana?  I wouldn't...I'd wash that out :/  But then what do people do when they do an egg treatment?



So you just co wash n not do anything before. Well egg treatment you have to do it on your wash day


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 15, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> My hair does NOT do well with just water. Lord my hair is so dry and strawish looking. Hopeing this doesnt set me back. Anticipating going home later tonight so I can DP and knot my hair up for tomorrow. Cause lawd it needs some TLC.



Yeah, My hair hates just water by itself...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2013)

Time to DC but no time to do it. I don't know when I will be able to give my hair some love but I know it has to be very soon.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 16, 2013)

Today I treated my hair with the works. Prepooed, shampooed, DC'ed, moisturized and sealed. My new staple DC is Silk Dreams Vanilla silk. It instantly changed my hair. I think I will definitely make SL by December with delicious products like these!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2013)

Silk Dreams keeps giving good reviews. I have a sample. I hope it works as well on my hair


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 16, 2013)

How rising with tea bag works?  Im doing a co washing today. Do I apply the conditioner on my hair than pour the tea or reverse it. I bought badia chamomile tea bag? How good is it?


----------



## curlycrown85 (Jan 16, 2013)

What length are you now?
The back of my hair when stretched touches my collarbone. The sides touch my shoulders. The front touches my nose.

I also have what I call the "big head, long neck syndrome," which can make your hair seem shorter than others with smaller heads and shorter necks. 

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? NATURAL

What retention methods do you plan on using? Moisturize daily. Twist nightly. Deep condition weekly. Detangle monthly. Trim hair by the moon.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? No.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 16, 2013)

I did my relaxer on Saturday which one day past 12 weeks post. I used Elasta QP's No base relaxer in mild & wound up accidentally texlaxing even though I wanted to hold off on it but I love it so I'll keep on texlaxing. I used Grapeseed Oil as a kind of protectant for my already relaxed hair. After I relaxed I Poo'd w/ Neutralizing shampoo 4 times. Then DC'd with ORS Replenishing Conditioner for a little over an hour. I used Cantu Shea Butter leave-in conditioner & blow dried & flat ironed (used a heat protectant) which will be the only heat that I will use for the next few weeks to a month if possible. I lightly dusted right after I flat ironed also but barely needed it. I don’t have any more split ends because I wound up trimming about a half inch off in most parts back in December right before I put my kinky twists in. The right side of my hair apparently thinks its hot ish to grow way faster than the left & the left thinks it’s sexy to take her sweet time. The right side is about a whole inch longer than the right!!! Since I trimmed I still have about an inch & a half to hit SL on right the back side and 2 ½ on the left back side. I had to do some heavy duty trimming in the front (just below my eyes) though to get rid of all of my split ends but my front is already back to the tip of my nose since December. I plan to go from dusting monthly to dusting every 2 months. 

I’m part of the Relaxed Buddy Thread I will be doing my next relaxer in April (at around 12 weeks again). I still M&S every couple of nights but have been alternating between Elasta QP Olive Oil /Mango Butter & the Elasta QP Recovery moisturizer along with EVCO. I slacked off on doing my castor oil & pine tar on my edges when I had my twists so I’ve been doing massages for a couple of minutes every night before I wrap my hair up. I am now PS’g with a HUGE curly wig which I love & have been getting tons of compliments on!!


----------



## cinnespice (Jan 16, 2013)

I think i have enough hair now to try to start twisting it. Other than that it's me and my wig.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 16, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> How rising with tea bag works?  Im doing a co washing today. Do I apply the conditioner on my hair than pour the tea or reverse it. I bought badia chamomile tea bag? How good is it?



You brew your tea, then you can pour or spray it onto your hair. You can do this while in the shower as a final rinse after you DC (like a leave in) or you can do it first, massage it in, then slap your DC on top. I like putting it underneathe my DC. I never heard of badia chamomile tea but I like chamomile tea in general kinda softening not really moisturizing but hair feels good.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 16, 2013)

progress? :/


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 17, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> You brew your tea, then you can pour or spray it onto your hair. You can do this while in the shower as a final rinse after you DC (like a leave in) or you can do it first, massage it in, then slap your DC on top. I like putting it underneathe my DC. I never heard of badia chamomile tea but I like chamomile tea in general kinda softening not really moisturizing but hair feels good.



Thats exactly what I did. I watch it on yt and like how this girl did it but I used black tea. Im going to drink the chamomile tea. I like it better than black tea. Thanks


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 17, 2013)

Last night I did an black tea rinse. Spray my roots with it, leave it for 20 minutes then apply my mix conditioner on top of it for an hour. Rinse it out then apply mane n tail conditioner rinse again. Did Bantu knots then took it out this morning before class and this is how it came out.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2013)

^^ Very Nice


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 17, 2013)

My friend think all the things im doing to my hair is ridiculous.  She laugh at me when I told her tht im using tea on my hair. She dont think my hair will grow


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jan 17, 2013)

^^^ I know somebody who was very much like this.  Now they are asking . . . what do you do to your hair, how do you moisturize, seal - etc.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 17, 2013)

faithVA said:


> ^^ Very Nice



Thank you. I never really took care of my hair until now. Im so proud of myself. Just hope I can keep it up. Going fir 3 months w/o a perm. Wish me luck. I have course hair and its thick so it tend to get dry quick


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 17, 2013)

SunnyDelight said:


> ^^^ I know somebody who was very much like this.  Now they are asking . . . what do you do to your hair, how do you moisturize, seal - etc.



I know. She said shes giving me three months to see the difference. I told her it took time. I just want my hair to be healthy and if I make it to past sl then thats great. Noticing ng already


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 17, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic

Very cute do! We are here to support each other so stay in here especially when that naysayer hates or that relaxer stretch gets aggravating!

ETA: also I found chamomile tea cheap at walmart. You should try it one time with the black tea.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 17, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Silk Dreams keeps giving good reviews. I have a sample. I hope it works as well on my hair



The funny thing is, I was just contemplating if deep conditioning 2x week was really doing anything for my hair. It really wasn't until I used vanilla silk. I know you have lo-po but with a heat cap or steam I think your hair will feel great. Everytime I moisturize and seal I feel the difference. I hope it works for you.


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 17, 2013)

Babygrowth pretty knot out
faithVA I think you will like vanilla silk


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 17, 2013)

Seamonster you mean BeautifullyExotic


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 17, 2013)

^ oh yes, thanks for that. I was so busy looking at the hair, I typed in the wrong name.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 18, 2013)

Re did my curls a little way. Not really feeling it cause I didnt do much to it. Mohawk


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 18, 2013)

Girl, I am a mohawk FANATIC!!! I love it. BeautifullyExotic


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 18, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Girl, I am a mohawk FANATIC!!! I love it. BeautifullyExotic



Me too. Thats my favorite hairdo. I like braids on the both side and curl it. Idk how to braid so I throw it into that


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 18, 2013)

2 inches away from partial  SL. Being impatient. But my hair is liking being up during the winter. Plus that keeps me from length checking every five minutes if its curly/in a bun/under a hat/in a pony tail.

It issss getting healthier though. So very very good.


----------



## Luckyladyj (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey guys HH to all. Believe it or not but I can already see and feel a difference.I have been 3x weeks post relaxer and I can already feel the NG but i moisturize and seal 2x a day so it helps a lot.I am currently at neck/chin length and i really want to be at Sl by maybe summer.Thanks for everythingm


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's my lil bun.  I just needed something that looked decent in the back. I used a few small tracks but purposely made it small because ppl know my hair isn't long. The front is kinda sideswept n laid down. Next time I'd like to try some French braids or bangs in the front.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2013)

I am still cowashing and bunning my hair daily. The nape of my hair is almost touching SL and the rest have a good way to go especially since I have 2 scheduled hair trims for this year - one in March and the other in August. 

I am using the Moroccan Lunar Cutting Method for thick hair growth. I am really not that concerned about length as I am about achieving thickness at the moment. I hate long sickly stringy-looking hair anyway, so I am praying that this works well. Next year I may concentrate some effort on trimming for strength and length alternately.

HHG!


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 19, 2013)

I have been air drying my hair and bunning. Between no heat and using my Jamaican Castor Oil my hair has been thriving! My ends are looking gorgeous!


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 19, 2013)

Noticing NG. Steeping for tea rinse tomorrow and gonna start scalp massages to help. trying to figure out how to thicken up my nape. Its still in some rough condition (short as all get outt... I've always had problems with my nape) due to reasons I dont know yet.

I dont think I will be full SL for awhile because of how my hair is cut, which is fine. Goal is for my longest layers to be SL and keep my other layers shorter (long V shape)


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 19, 2013)

Cowashed and DC tonight after prepooing for 24hrs... hair is feeling good. Will put some plaits in probably since I stay under a scarves and hats. I realized that my hair and airdrying don't really get along so I'm trying to figure out what else I can do...


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> Here's my lil bun. I just needed something that looked decent in the back. I used a few small tracks but purposely made it small because ppl know my hair isn't long. The front is kinda sideswept n laid down. Next time I'd like to try some French braids or bangs in the front.


 
It looks nice. Very neat and classy  It's going to look even prettier as it gets longer.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2013)

I wore my first real puff today  So now I know its possible for me to cowash and then just puff and go. I thought it would me a few more months until I reached this milestone. Not going to go crazy though. Will be putting my coils back in tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> It looks nice. Very neat and classy  It's going to look even prettier as it gets longer.



I totally agree. And look at that shine! Go'on girl!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I wore my first real puff today  So now I know its possible for me to cowash and then just puff and go. I thought it would me a few more months until I reached this milestone. Not going to go crazy though. Will be putting my coils back in tomorrow or Monday.



Did you take a pic?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Did you take a pic?


 
Now I will be posting pics the week of Feb 4th which will be my 6 month. I know a post is worthless without pics though   But I will be updating soon.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey ladies!

I haven't been posting much since I'm still trying to get my apartment situated. (Unpacking sucks!!) But for New Years Eve, I braided the left side of my hair and put in some curly tracks on the right side. I'll be redoing the look today or tomorrow. (Sorry I don't have better pics.)






Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 20, 2013)

Aggie said:


> I am still cowashing and bunning my hair daily. The nape of my hair is almost touching SL and the rest have a good way to go especially since I have 2 scheduled hair trims for this year - one in March and the other in August.
> 
> I am using the Moroccan Lunar Cutting Method for thick hair growth. I am really not that concerned about length as I am about achieving thickness at the moment. I hate long sickly stringy-looking hair anyway, so I am praying that this works well. Next year I may concentrate some effort on trimming for strength and length alternately.
> 
> HHG!



I'm going to try this too! My dates fall on root work and lengthen! I hope it works!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 20, 2013)

Alright y'all! My SO challenged me to try just washing my hair once a week and cornrowing it instead of washing twice a week. I accepted so from here on out I will be following his suggestion combined with this regimen suggestion I found on the silk dreams website:

 SHORTHAND KEY
gentle moisturizing shampoo* (GS)
clarifying shampoo (CS)
skip shampoo (SS)
conditioning treatment (T)
moisturizing conditioner (MC)
super conditioning treatment (ST)
protein treatment mild (PT)
leave-in conditioner (LI)
air dry (A)
apply hair-friendly oil (O)
moisturize throughout the week as necessary (M)



4 Week Regimen

Week 1: GS, T or ST, LI, O, A and M, O

Week 2: SS, MC, LI, O, A, M, O

Week 3: GS, T, LI, O, A, M,*O

Week 4: CS, GS, PT, MC or moisturizing CT, LI, O, A, M, O

My wash days are Sundays. Since I cowashed yesterday I will cornrow today. Next wash will be with a GS.


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 20, 2013)

Getting ready to start my Sunday/Wednesday ritual. Co wash with Tressemme, black tea rinse under As I Am Hydration Elation, air dry with Infusium, seal with coconut oil, cornrow, braid out. Maybe I will clarify to add a little excitement...

SL 2013, APL 2013, BSL 2013, Challenge for our Children 2013


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 20, 2013)

I forgot to add...All while bangin Elle Varner through the house!  If all hearts and minds are satisfied, Church is over.

SL 2013, APL 2013, BSL 2013, Challenge for our Children 2013


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 20, 2013)

Halfway done!  I'm on your tail SL!

SL 2013, APL 2013, BSL 2013, Challenge for our Children 2013


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 21, 2013)

My bun for maybe the week. Lets see how long it will last.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 21, 2013)

^^ how did you do it? I want to start bunning soon!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 21, 2013)

I put my hair up in a ponytail. Tuck in the ends. Then use a pack of hair, divide by two the twist it. Put it on the ponytail and wrap it around and pin. Then im good to go


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Jan 21, 2013)

glad I did it early and not later i'm still hoping to get to SL in December


----------



## londonfog (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey my ladies!!  I had a tonsillectomy done on Friday morning so I'm not able to lean over the side of the tub like I need to.  So on Saturday, I co-washed with Herbal Essence Hello Hydration then used some Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner while standing in the shower.  I haven't used Motions Moisture Plus in a loooong minute & now I don't like it.  My hair was manageable but it wasn't moisturized like my Elast QP DPR has it so I'll be pushing that one to the back of the cabinet.  I have been M&Sng with Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango Butter & ECVO everyday for about a week now & doing my scalp with Mega Care Tea Tree oil.  Since I won't be working out for a few weeks I'll have my hair wrapped under my wig versus cornrows.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 21, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Hey my ladies!!  I had a tonsillectomy done on Friday morning so I'm not able to lean over the side of the tub like I need to.  So on Saturday, I co-washed with Herbal Essence Hello Hydration then used some Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner while standing in the shower.  I haven't used Motions Moisture Plus in a loooong minute & now I don't like it.  My hair was manageable but it wasn't moisturized like my Elast QP DPR has it so I'll be pushing that one to the back of the cabinet.  I have been M&Sng with Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango Butter & ECVO everyday for about a week now & doing my scalp with Mega Care Tea Tree oil.  Since I won't be working out for a few weeks I'll have my hair wrapped under my wig versus cornrows.



Awe heres to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah londonfog I hope you get better soon!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Hey my ladies!! I had a tonsillectomy done on Friday morning so I'm not able to lean over the side of the tub like I need to. So on Saturday, I co-washed with Herbal Essence Hello Hydration then used some Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner while standing in the shower. I haven't used Motions Moisture Plus in a loooong minute & now I don't like it. My hair was manageable but it wasn't moisturized like my Elast QP DPR has it so I'll be pushing that one to the back of the cabinet. I have been M&Sng with Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango Butter & ECVO everyday for about a week now & doing my scalp with Mega Care Tea Tree oil. Since I won't be working out for a few weeks I'll have my hair wrapped under my wig versus cornrows.


 
 Wishing you a quick and easy recovery.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2013)

Not doing anything different. Just put in my finger coils. Have at least 9 more weeks before I'm allowing myself to switch styles. But may force myself to keep them through May.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 21, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow, faithVA, Babygrowth

Thanks ladies!! I appreciate y'all & keep up the good work!!


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jan 21, 2013)

I think I'm still in a "relaxed head" mind frame when it comes to taking care of my hair. It finally occurred to me today that I cannot detangle with a comb. Ever. My knockoff Denman brush was a dream . Now I'm in the process of braiding my hair back up.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 22, 2013)

Whats a good moisturizer? I need one for shampoo.  Im using mane n tail and I dont think its moisturing my hair enough. Started taking msm two days ago. Hoping it will be doing good for my nappy hair


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 22, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic If you need a moisturizing shampoo I recommend elasta qp creme conditioning shampoo. Its thick like conditioner but my hair always feels clean and uber moisturized!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 22, 2013)

What about a moisture?


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 22, 2013)

^^ a lot of ppl seem to love the elasta qp olive and mango butter moisturizer. You can also try coconut mango moistuizer from hairitage hydrations on etsy. She has other awesome all natural stuff you may fall in love with!


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 22, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> ^^ a lot of ppl seem to love the elasta qp olive and mango butter moisturizer. You can also try coconut mango moistuizer from hairitage hydrations on etsy. She has other awesome all natural stuff you may fall in love with!



the elasta qp olive and mango butter is AMAZING. AMAZING. Aaaaamazing. my hair really loves that and coconut oil, and those were on a whim/tip from someone else.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 22, 2013)

A lot of pol are saying great thing about it. I have a couple moisturizer that I want to finish then try it out


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Jan 22, 2013)

One more month in these Nubian twist and I'm going to wear my hair out on a while... Maybe feaux buns.... I need to baby my hair! I want to actually get passed shoulder length this year


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 24, 2013)

I know what you mean. Im really hoping to get passed SL this year. I been wigging it like crazy!


----------



## tequilad28 (Jan 24, 2013)

Amen to that! I jus put nubian twists back in. Took me 2 LOOOOONG days but its done.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 24, 2013)

its growwwingggggggg my hair touches the top part of my shoulder ehehehe. yas. 
I forgot momentarily that my cowash days are tues/thurs...which means i have to wash my hair tonight and I didn't prepare any tea (whoops). So I will just cowash tonight and overnight steep for sunday. I am pretty sure i did a tea rinse tuesday. I guess I could just make some tea real quick but it turned out so much better steeping over night. Ugh. Plus I duno how to wear my hair tomorrow since it will still be under 30 and I wore my hair curly monday/tuesday and all the moisture got sucked out of my hair. Thinking i might just wrap it and bun until sunday till it gets warmer. I duno what to do!!! I really wanna bantu tonight.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 25, 2013)

Tomorrow im doing a protein treatment and was wondering if I should prepoo which only contain coconut oil as my prepoo. Someone give me an example plz. Im making my own protein


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 25, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Tomorrow im doing a protein treatment and was wondering if I should prepoo which only contain coconut oil as my prepoo. Someone give me an example plz. Im making my own protein



You could prepoo with CO and make sure you do a DC (moisturizing) after your PT. What are you putting in your PT mix?


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 25, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You could prepoo with CO and make sure you do a DC (moisturizing) after your PT. What are you putting in your PT mix?



Im using egg, mayo,  and honey. A drop of olive oil. Ill be dc with queen Helen conditioner.  When I prepoo do I rinse then do my pt. When I dc do I rinse the protein out then dc. I been a pt before but believe I did it all wrong


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 25, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Im using egg, mayo,  and honey. A drop of olive oil. Ill be dc with queen Helen conditioner.  When I prepoo do I rinse then do my pt. When I dc do I rinse the protein out then dc. I been a pt before but believe I did it all wrong



You rinse out all the oil and then do your PT. Yes rinse out the PT then do a nice DC. Lmk how it goes. Sometimes I dc for a couple hours or all day or over night when I can stand sleeping on that darn plastic cap.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 25, 2013)

One last question. When I rinse out do I use shampoo or just water. Ill be prepoo tonight after work. Leave it overnight then in the morning do my protein,  leave it for an hr, and my dc going to have to be for a couple hours because im going to get peotic justice braids after my hair is done drying. Ill do my best to keep it in for two months then do a perm


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 25, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You rinse out all the oil and then do your PT. Yes rinse out the PT then do a nice DC. Lmk how it goes. Sometimes I dc for a couple hours or all day or over night when I can stand sleeping on that darn plastic cap.



Thank you for all your help


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 25, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> One last question. When I rinse out do I use shampoo or just water. Ill be prepoo tonight after work. Leave it overnight then in the morning do my protein,  leave it for an hr, and my dc going to have to be for a couple hours because im going to get peotic justice braids after my hair is done drying. Ill do my best to keep it in for two months then do a perm



you can just rinse with water if you dont mind the oil or use a cheapie con and cowash it out. If you use shampoo use one thats not stripping to your hair. And u r very welcome!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 26, 2013)

Just did a retouch in needed areas, DC, n now I'm in rollers sitting with my son waiting for him to nap. I'll prob flatiron tonight or wait til morning. Oh n I'll still do my bun but saw some styles I wanna try. I'll come back n upload them.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 26, 2013)

Been up since 7am. Rinse my pre poo. Did my protein treatment, leave it on for an one and thirty minutes. Apply dc since 10, walked to the beach. Boy I tell you, it was hot under the three shower caps. Just rince out my dc. Now letting it airdry. Hoping I do my poetic justice braids today


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 26, 2013)

I just washed my hair and put in my fave oil in my hair: tee tree and Jamaican castor oil. I love how thick this oil is!  I am just air drying my hair. It is nice to have a whole day off. I get to pamper my hair


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been really lazy with my hair this week, but I'm going to deep condition tomorrow.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using LHCF


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Jan 26, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> I just washed my hair and put in my fave oil in my hair: tee tree and Jamaican castor oil. I love how thick this oil is!  I am just air drying my hair. It is nice to have a whole day off. I get to pamper my hair



I'm in love with Jamaican castor oil too


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 27, 2013)

Washed hair today and deep conditioned. Then retwisted hair back up and hair looks shiny   

Had a severe setback in the late Summer/Fall 2012 so here's hoping to get my hair back to the length it is in my pic by Fall 2013!


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Jan 27, 2013)

One more month in these Nubian twist.... Hope I see growth after this


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 27, 2013)

Washed with EQP creme shampoo, rinsed with knot sauce, applied tea/avj mix then put Slippery elm DC on top sealed with EVOO for 1.5hrs, rinsed then applied wrappers delight spray, as I am leave in, eve oil, marula muru and cocojbco to seal. My hair feels fluffy and moisturized. I dusted Friday so I'm putting cornrows back in in a couple of hours. Will also spray my scalp spritz in my scalp and massage in trigger on top. My hair is almost back where it was before I cut it in december! Its thick and it feels good. SL will not be a problem this year for sure!


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi ladies, 
Joining my first challenge after being a major post-stalker! I'm natural, neck length-ish.  I'm currently hot combing thru the winter and spring. Pre-pooing with oils, using non-sulfate and non-paraben shampoos, deep condishes, and protein reconstructors. Moisture and protein are my friends!
I'm hoping for SL length by the July 1st check in and the only things I'm taking is a B-complex and chlorella.  This is my photo as of 2 weeks ago.

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 28, 2013)

So wearing my hair out...not bun.  Feeling it too.   I think my bun will be more of a quick fix style than the go-to.  Oh and think I'll do a some up some down look this week.  It's really trying to grow out.  I tell ya.  Doing my retouches regularly really does make a difference for me.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 28, 2013)

So lately I been noticing that my ng are coming in a curl pattern.  Is that a good thing? Its all over my head n idk if its the msm or prenatal or just me taking better care of my hair. This is how it looks like.


----------



## Luckyladyj (Jan 28, 2013)

I am on this challenge because when dry my hair is at my neck and I would like for it to be on my shoulders when dry.The thing is that when wet my hair is a little past my shoulders.Can soeome exlplain this to me please.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 28, 2013)

I wanna say 1 1/2 -2 1/2 inches away from CBL!?!?!? Length check on relaxer day (March 17th). I am feeling optimistic.


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 28, 2013)

Luckyladyj said:


> I am on this challenge because when dry my hair is at my neck and I would like for it to be on my shoulders when dry.The thing is that when wet my hair is a little past my shoulders.Can soeome exlplain this to me please.



Are you natural? So you straighten your hair?


----------



## Luckyladyj (Jan 28, 2013)

I am relaxed.I just put a pic in my profile.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2013)

Luckyladyj said:


> I am on this challenge because when dry my hair is at my neck and I would like for it to be on my shoulders when dry.The thing is that when wet my hair is a little past my shoulders.Can soeome exlplain this to me please.



Its a thing called shrinkage. If you have new growth then when wet the hair is weighed down and you can see your true length then when it dries it shrinks to a certain extent. But if you rollerset or flat iron to smooth and stretch it should go back to near ur shoulders. HTH!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> So lately I been noticing that my ng are coming in a curl pattern.  Is that a good thing? Its all over my head n idk if its the msm or prenatal or just me taking better care of my hair. This is how it looks like.



This is probably what your natural hair would look like with a combination of good hair practices! Go'on girl! Lol!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 28, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> This is probably what your natural hair would look like with a combination of good hair practices! Go'on girl! Lol!



Oh really. So if I decided to go natural and I take good care of my hair,  thats how my curl pattern will be. Umm makes me wonder. Thats the first time I see that. My grandma always ask me what happened to my nice hair but always told her that I never had nice hair but guess she knew wh at she was talking about. Babygrowth you always answering my questions and thank you


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Oh really. So if I decided to go natural and I take good care of my hair,  thats how my curl pattern will be. Umm makes me wonder. Thats the first time I see that. My grandma always ask me what happened to my nice hair but always told her that I never had nice hair but guess she knew wh at she was talking about. Babygrowth you always answering my questions and thank you



Your welcome honey! Yes, nice shiny curls!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 28, 2013)

Alright guys. So this weekend I did a protein treatment for my hair. Thought it was going great but now my hair feel hard. I applied s curl activator,  aussie split, and coconut. And its still hard. Idk what to do


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Alright guys. So this weekend I did a protein treatment for my hair. Thought it was going great but now my hair feel hard. I applied s curl activator,  aussie split, and coconut. And its still hard. Idk what to do



Try co washing to get some moisture back in and maybe a moisture DC. If that doesn't work, you may need to clarify and just use products with moisture only no protein including coconut because it can be protein like.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 28, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Try co washing to get some moisture back in and maybe a moisture DC. If that doesn't work, you may need to clarify and just use products with moisture only no protein including coconut because it can be protein like.



The coconut is 100%organic. I was thinking about also doing a tea rinse with my co wash. What's a moisture dc?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 28, 2013)

So just rolled hair. Eh. Think I'll go back to the bun tomorrow. I'll just make sure I do a side part in the morning. Hell. Thinking of taking the rollers out now actually


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> The coconut is 100%organic. I was thinking about also doing a tea rinse with my co wash. What's a moisture dc?



Moisture deep condition treatment


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 28, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Moisture deep condition treatment



I know what it was. Im talking like an example of it. Maybe like can I mix queen helen super cholesterol conditioner with mane n tale conditioner with olive oil and coconut oil. Is that what you call an moisture dc


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

I put henna and indigo on my hair then deep conditioned it. it really feels amazing but i really wnat to cut off the relaxed ends coz I dont like the stress of dealing with 2 textures. The problem is that natural hair is very short like 2 inches and i dont want to stress its as im Psing with french braids..Any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 29, 2013)

Luckyladyj said:


> I am on this challenge because when dry my hair is at my neck and I would like for it to be on my shoulders when dry.The thing is that when wet my hair is a little past my shoulders.Can soeome exlplain this to me please.


Sounds like shrinkage! I have about 75% shrinkage! It just is what it is when you're natural


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 29, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> I know what it was. Im talking like an example of it. Maybe like can I mix queen helen super cholesterol conditioner with mane n tale conditioner with olive oil and coconut oil. Is that what you call an moisture dc



Oh my bad! Lol! Not those because that sounds like all protein to me but I'm not that familiar with those products. Can you post the ingredients? I mean like Neutrogena triple moisture deep moisture mask, silk elements luxurious, tresemme deep moisture, or HE hello hydration with honey, olive oil and coconut oil. Something along those lines.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 29, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Oh my bad! Lol! Not those because that sounds like all protein to me but I'm not that familiar with those products. Can you post the ingredients? I mean like Neutrogena triple moisture deep moisture mask, silk elements luxurious, tresemme deep moisture, or HE hello hydration with honey, olive oil and coconut oil. Something along those lines.



Heres the ingredients. I didnt see nothing with protein in it maybe theres another name for it 

Queen helen. 








Mane n tail


----------



## londonfog (Jan 29, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic

There are a couple of different names for the protein. The Queen Helene has Amino Acids (protein) and the Mane n Tale has Hydrolized Silk (Protein).  I've used Elasta QP DPR 11+ and thought it was pretty decent. I used that one for several months & do a moisturzing DC twice a week so the container goes fast for me.  It has a lot of oils in it & that's why I like it but still added EVCO in it anyway.  My next trip this evening will be to Sally's to try the Silk Elements MegaSilk. I've read a lot of good stuff about that one. I'll only be getting a smaller container to see how it works for the first couple weeks then repurchase if I like it.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 29, 2013)

londonfog said:


> BeautifullyExotic
> 
> There are a couple of different names for the protein. The Queen Helene has Amino Acids (protein) and the Mane n Tale has Hydrolized Silk (Protein).  I've used Elasta QP DPR 11+ and thought it was pretty decent. I used that one for several months & do a moisturzing DC twice a week so the container goes fast for me.  It has a lot of oils in it & that's why I like it but still added EVCO in it anyway.  My next trip this evening will be to Sally's to try the Silk Elements MegaSilk. I've read a lot of good stuff about that one. I'll only be getting a smaller container to see how it works for the first couple weeks then repurchase if I like it.



Oh thank you. Where can I find a list of all the different protein names. I been overloading my hair with protein.  Oh nooo


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 29, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Oh thank you. Where can I find a list of all the
> different protein names. I been overloading my hair with protein.  Oh nooo



You can do a search on here. I think there are a few threads about it. Also google it. Elasta qp dpr 11 sounds good! I would also try Giovanni smooth as silk. You can get that at Target. 

Check out this link. I found lot of good info here when starting out. http://www.blackhairscience.com/regimen_building_basics.html


----------



## londonfog (Jan 29, 2013)

Babygrowth

Thanks for that link!! It has tons of great info on it that I never knew.  I'm going to try some of this to see how it works out for me!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 29, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Thanks for that link!! It has tons of great info on it that I never knew.  I'm going to try some of this to see how it works out for me!!



You're welcome!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 29, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> You can do a search on here. I think there are a few threads about it. Also google it. Elasta qp dpr 11 sounds good! I would also try Giovanni smooth as silk. You can get that at Target.
> 
> Check out this link. I found lot of good info here when starting out. http://www.blackhairscience.com/regimen_building_basics.html


 

i went n bought the eh hello hydrating conditioner. Right now im doing a dc. i mix it with honey, olive oil, and coconut oil. leaving it in my hair for maybe 45 mins. i love the smell of it. Thank you


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh so I had taken down those rollers last night afterall, but wasn't feeling the bun.  So ended up just laying my hair down, but...eh.  It look okay today...did a some-up-some-down thing, but tonight think I'll go ahead and roll it.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Feb 2, 2013)

I havent been here for awhile because I been feeling overwhelmed with everything. My hair is feeling more soft and not tangle. Last thing I did a protein treatment my hair was a hot mess but now its good. I had did a cowash with he essences with a tea rinse. Thank you Babygrowth


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 2, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> I havent been here for awhile because I been feeling overwhelmed with everything. My hair is feeling more soft and not tangle. Last thing I did a protein treatment my hair was a hot mess but now its good. I had did a cowash with he essences with a tea rinse. Thank you Babygrowth



You're welcome BeautifullyExotic. At first it can be a lot. Just take baby steps and write the things down that make the most sense to you.  in a few months time you'll be giving out great hair advice!


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 2, 2013)

Early progress/length check!!

8wks post.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2013)

Doing my first rollerset today. Hopefully it comes out nice. Otherwise it will end up in a puff. Glad my hair has finally grown out so I have options.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 2, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Doing my first rollerset today. Hopefully it comes out nice. Otherwise it will end up in a puff. Glad my hair has finally grown out so I have options.



Yay! Woot! Woot! I hope it goes well for you! Pics please?!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Yay! Woot! Woot! I hope it goes well for you! Pics please?!


 
So do I. Going to a big dinner and I am hoping I don't look like a fuzz ball.  I am letting it air dry now. If it turns out well I will take pictures before I go. If not,  there will be no evidence


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 2, 2013)

faithVA said:


> So do I. Going to a big dinner and I am hoping I don't look like a fuzz ball.  I am letting it air dry now. If it turns out well I will take pictures before I go. If not,  there will be no evidence



LOL @ no evidence!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Feb 2, 2013)

Going to do my co wash today with eh essences. Hello hydration. Should I do a dc or no?


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 2, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Going to do my co wash today with eh essences. Hello hydration. Should I do a dc or no?



Do it! Your hair should feel awesome! What are you going to use to dC


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Feb 2, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Do it! Your hair should feel awesome! What are you going to use to dC



I have no idea. I want to make to do a moisturizing dc and dont know how. Last time I dc. I used the he hello hydration with evco and olive oil. Now im. Looking for something better


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 2, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> I have no idea. I want to make to do a moisturizing dc and dont know how. Last time I dc. I used the he hello hydration with evco and olive oil. Now im. Looking for something better



I found this link. I don't know what you have but this should be helpful. These can be used on relaxed hair.

http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/08/3-easy-to-make-homemade-deep-conditioners-for-natural-hair/


----------



## kupenda (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll join! Be back with my info and pics!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Feb 2, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I found this link. I don't know what you have but this should be helpful. These can be used on relaxed hair.
> 
> http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/08/3-easy-to-make-homemade-deep-conditioners-for-natural-hair/



Your freaking awesome. Always.helping me out. Hope you.dont.mind all the questions


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 2, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Your freaking awesome. Always.helping me out. Hope you.dont.mind all the questions



Awww  I don't mind! Heck I may try these myself! Avocadoes are good for hair too! I'm going to see if I can find the link I saw the other day...

ETA: here it is! Check out the softening mask. http://www.youbeauty.com/hair/galleries/hair-mask-recipes


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 2, 2013)

Haven't checked the length of my crown lately, but late time I looked it was just hitting chin length, hoping to be well past that at our length check. When do we do length check anyway?

 The great thing about shot hair is that I can see it passing so many little milestones quickly.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Feb 2, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Awww  I don't mind! Heck I may try these myself! Avocadoes are good for hair too! I'm going to see if I can find the link I saw the other day...
> 
> . here it is! Check out the softening mask. http://www.youbeauty.com/hair/galleries/hair-mask-recipes



Im about to go to walmart and buy some avocados and more he hydration. That stuff awesome. Some times I spend hrs on the computer and my eyes burn


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 2, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Im about to go to walmart and buy some avocados and more he hydration. That stuff awesome. Some times I spend hrs on the computer and my eyes burn



I know what you mean! Lol!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Feb 2, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I know what you mean! Lol!



I did one of them. I did.the.coconut oil and honey. Oh boy was it sticky


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 2, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> I did one of them. I did.the.coconut oil and honey. Oh boy was it sticky



Lol! Wow! The homemade DC's are trial and error...


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes they are. Not doing it again. Would of been off doing the avocado with evco but couldnt find a good one. Next week ill do one.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Feb 4, 2013)

I braid my hair for protective style. Hoping it will last me two months then this will be my longest post relaxer. Got a perm in December 10. Im glad that my roommate/best friend know how to do hair. Just save me 80 dollar even though she hate braiding my hair. Cause I have a big head and my hair is thick and coarse. All three is a bad mix.lol. I love my haor though


----------



## londonfog (Feb 4, 2013)

I washed with CON Moisturizing poo on Saturday then DC's with a combo of Organix Argan Oil & Shea Butter conditioner (moisturizing) mixed with about a teaspoon of ORS Replenishing conditioner (little bit of protein), EVCO & Grapeseed oil for about 30 minutes (no heat, no plastic cap because I ran out, lol).  I rinsed & put in Cantu Leave-in the blow dried (w/ heat protectant) & wrapped my hair back up. I M&S'd both Saturday & Sunday but I put my hair in cornrows to go underneath my wig in anticipation of working out today but I woke up with a crook in my neck!!  My hair felt really good afterward & I think that I may work with this as my DC the next couple of times to see how my hair does.  I can feel & see the difference in my hair at the root to about 3-4 inches out which is the area that grew after starting my HHJ in the thickness & shininess!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2013)

My 1st rollerset went well. I will post pictures later tonight. So far able to get 2nd and 3rd day hair from it. I will be twisting it back up tonight though, since I'm in the twist challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2013)

Here is my 1st rollerset. I hope it looked better in person than in the pictures. But I was happy with it 


I only separated it with my fingers because I was afraid to touch it.  But now that I know my curls will last I will separate it further next time.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 4, 2013)

Today I cowashed with Shescentit avocado conditioner, and rinsed with coconut milk, coffee, and tea. I am DCing with Slippery elm DC with EVOO on top as we speak! Will moisturize and seal later then the rows are going back in!


----------



## Luckyladyj (Feb 7, 2013)

I will find out this weekend  if  I am Grazing SL or at SL. I have noticed a lot of new growth so I hope I am making progress.


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 7, 2013)

Keeping my hair up/curly so I dont fret about the length. Its getting there though! Although I didnt realize I wore my bra so freakin low. Ill hit probably MBL before I hit BSL, maybe i need to change my goals hahahaha


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 7, 2013)

When do we do our length check in?


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 7, 2013)

^^My next TU is in April so I will do it then...


----------



## carnivalapple (Feb 8, 2013)

Can I join?

I was supposed to be headed to APL but omg, I just cutting my hair. I would blame on the parts that I bleached to hell but those strands are actually thriving. I can barely stand to look at my hair but I'm pretty I cut it back to this length, at least in some parts.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> When do we do our length check in?



This was the original schedule posted by OP

January 1, 2013
April 1, 2013 (no April's fools )
July 1, 2013
October 1, 2013
FINAL REVEAL - December 31, 2013 

So next length check is in about 1 1/2 months.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2013)

[USER=301412 said:
			
		

> carnivalapple[/USER];17861105]Can I join?
> 
> I was supposed to be headed to APL but omg, I just cutting my hair. I would blame on the parts that I bleached to hell but those strands are actually thriving. I can barely stand to look at my hair but I'm pretty I cut it back to this length, at least in some parts.



Come on in carnivalapple. We would be glad to have you.


----------



## carnivalapple (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you.


What length are you now? Ugh, don't ask. I was so frustrated that I just cut randomly

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? All natural, bleached (purple)

What retention methods do you plan on using? Wig, I guess. Last year, I just kept my hair in braids and it thrived but I don't look good in braids soooo, definitely a wig.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? Bought mega-tek. Perhaps I'm desperate T_T other than that, no.

Right now I have Redken All soft heavy cream in my hair. Has anyone used this before?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2013)

carnivalapple said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> What length are you now? Ugh, don't ask. I was so frustrated that I just cut randomly
> ...



Did you do a protein treatment after you bleached?

No I haven't used the Redken. Do you like it?


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Feb 9, 2013)

I need help guys. What should I do before a perm? a perm and what should I.do after


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 9, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> I need help guys. What should I do before a perm? a perm and what should I.do after



Since you have braids I say a week before you relax take them down, clarify and do a protein treatment followed by a moisture DC. BE VERY GENTLE. The night before or day of prepart and base your scalp. I always do a mid protein step but I may try mixing some moisture in because my hair was a little dry last time. The week after shampoo/clarify (if you use no lye) wash and if your hair needs it do a reconstructor and then another moisture DC otherwise continue with your normal routine.


----------



## duanita33 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi ladies is this challenge still open to join


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 10, 2013)

duanita33 said:


> Hi ladies is this challenge still open to join



Yes ma'am! Come on in!!!


----------



## duanita33 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm in thanks

Current length :neck length
Natural
Cowash,MN mix,castor oil finger combing in shower
Biotin 5000mcg

Start pick taken 2/9/13


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 10, 2013)

I think I am majorly grazing SL  Excited for length check


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 11, 2013)

My regimen today:

Clarify-Elucence acidifying shampoo
Shampoo- Elasta creme conditioning shampoo
Protein- Shescentit Okra Reconstructor
Coffee rinse
DC- Silk dreams Vanilla silk
Tea/avj rinse
Leave in- HH mango colada
Oil- SSI carrot and pumpkin defrizzer
Cream- Soultanicals Marula Muru

Hair feels juicy! Will cornrow tmrw morning...


----------



## Luckyladyj (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Ladies I think I am grazing SL if not grazing then def SL I got my hair done yesterdqy and I wasnt too happy with the wash.I felt rushed in the salon.I think I have been spoiled ever since finding out about this board.I def think I am giving up the stylist and becoming a do it yourselfer.I feel I do a better job and take more time with my hair.I just want to thank everyone for sharing your tips with meI am definately reaping the benefits.


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 11, 2013)

hnntrr woo hoo Sounds like you are about to graduate!

My bang just reached full chin length. I didn't realize how big my head was, neck length is just around the corner! If I stay on the course I can finally have my beloved shoulder length hair crown. Feeling my chin length self. Thick hair, here I come.


----------



## naija24 (Feb 11, 2013)

Is it too late to join??

*What length are you now? *
I just big chopped about 3 weeks ago. My last relaxer was December 5, 2012. I have a little under an inch of hair. 

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*
I am 100% natural and I hope to never relax or cut my hair ever again!!

*What retention methods do you plan on using?*
I hope to do microbraids under the end of this challenge. I just got microbraids yesterday so I hope to get maybe 5/6 inches by the end of the year! Someone please tell me that's doable.

*Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?*
Not really. I just want to leave my hair alone after two years of heat damage at Dominican salons.

My natural hair as of the week of February 11, 2013.
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/j3_0r7ydbYCfmnSVsE3klfpk5dR7ZzHzCwTLl4pHWFs?feat=directlink

Me with Microbraids:
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/dT_k2hFgGy1o49lWtH1qd_pk5dR7ZzHzCwTLl4pHWFs?feat=directlink


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> naija24;17882823[/USER]]Is it too late to join??
> 
> *What length are you now? *
> I just big chopped about 3 weeks ago. My last relaxer was December 5, 2012. I have a little under an inch of hair.
> ...



Welcome. Glad to have you.


----------



## naija24 (Feb 11, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Welcome. Glad to have you.


 
yay! is it possible/realistic to expect 5/6 inches of growth in a year? My boyfriend HATED my BC but he's being as supportive as he can be. I hope that by our 1 year anniversary (October), I'll have SL hair if not close to. 

Is this possible??


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2013)

naija24 said:


> yay! is it possible/realistic to expect 5/6 inches of growth in a year? My boyfriend HATED my BC but he's being as supportive as he can be. I hope that by our 1 year anniversary (October), I'll have SL hair if not close to.
> 
> Is this possible??



Yes it is possible. It will depend on your growth rate and how well you are able to retain, whether it is realistic for you. But go for it anyway. You may have a fantastic growth and retention rate.


----------



## naija24 (Feb 11, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Yes it is possible. It will depend on your growth rate and how well you are able to retain, whether it is realistic for you. But go for it anyway. You may have a fantastic growth and retention rate.


 
Define "fantastic"...


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2013)

naija24 said:


> Define "fantastic"...



Avg. is 1/2 inch a month. Fantastic is anything over that  Some people can get 3/4 to 1" a month.


----------



## DarkChyld (Feb 11, 2013)

Still here. I just have been travelling. I'll include an update soon.


----------



## naija24 (Feb 12, 2013)

I think this challenge (my first) will be easier to do if I gave myself markers!

I hope to follow this timeline for the rest of the year, and do length checks every 3 months or so when I take out my braids.

EL (April 2013)
Neck Length (July 2013)
Just reaching SL (October 2013)
Fully SL (December 2013)

I don't care for super long hair. I'm wearing braids now and omg it's so hot on my back. I'm so over it. I think SL is the longest I'd like to be. Or not! We'll see where I am by December if I want to keep going!! XD

I see some ladies around here with Hip Length hair and I don't know how they do it.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2013)

^^Women with really long hair tend to wear their hair up more than they wear it down. Even when I wore extensions, I wore the up most of the time. 

I think setting markers are a good idea. It will give you and idea of how fast your hair grows and what you want to set for the future.


----------



## naija24 (Feb 12, 2013)

I think that's funny. I feel like most people want super long hair to have it down and out all the time, I never thought that having long hair will almost require you to do the opposite.


----------



## duanita33 (Feb 12, 2013)

I also think that is a good idea ..I think I will do the same...


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 12, 2013)

naija24 said:


> I think this challenge (my first) will be easier to do if I gave myself markers!
> 
> I hope to follow this timeline for the rest of the year, and do length checks every 3 months or so when I take out my braids.
> 
> ...



Great idea hon! I said the same thing. My goal length is apl but I may try for mbl but nothing longer than that! Lol!


----------



## Jobwright (Feb 13, 2013)

I think I hit shoulder length!  I flat ironed my hair Saturday and it was hanging nicely. Forgot to take a pic, sorry. But I will definitely post one on April 1st!  I have been religiously cowashing at mid week and dcing on the weekend, every week. Wearing pin ups, buns, Bantu knots, braid outs, anything to keep my hair and ends tucked away and/or off my clothes. I just started using Argon oil, which is actually a mix of Argon, jojoba, sweet almond, sunflower, vitamin e, and black seed oil. Makes my hair sooooooo soft. I am excited to see everyone's results on our next picture check in!  Happy hair growing ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2013)

I think I will take measurements from my crown to my nape and to my front edges, and then to NL. It will give me a realistic idea of where I am. Will do this, on the weekend.


----------



## lollikd (Feb 13, 2013)

^^^^ this is exactly what I did this morning at 4a when I couldn't sleep 
Had to figure out realistically if I could reach (healthy) sl before june & apl by this year's end.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2013)

I won't be doing a length check until after my trim at the end of next month. I should be at least touching SL by then - I hope so anyway. My longest length has been touching BSL but I had since gone natural, then since gone texlaxed, which I still am today. I like the mixture of both worlds - it's so much fun for me.

After seeing my hair at BSL, I like it but I like just below shoulder blade (BSB) better which is about 3 inches shorter than BSL and 3 inches longer than APL on me.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't see my hair all being blunt shoulder length at the end of the year. Obviously my edges, nape and the middle of my hair will be. however the top section isn't even ear length yet We shall see. 

 Does a layered shoulder length bob count


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 13, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> I can't see my hair all being blunt shoulder length at the end of the year. Obviously my edges, nape and the middle of my hair will be. however the top section isn't even ear length yet We shall see.
> 
> Does a layered shoulder length bob count



Sure does! Lol! Because that's probably where my hair will be too!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok, can't measure to SL by myself so going to estimate.

I have 4" of hair. From an arbitrary point in the back of my head to neck length is 10 inches. I think SL is 12" on me. So I have 8" to go. Unless I get some amazing growth spurt won't be making SL this year. Will not even have all of my hair at NL.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 14, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Ok, can't measure to SL by myself so going to estimate.
> 
> I have 4" of hair. From an arbitrary point in the back of my head to neck length is 10 inches. I think SL is 12" on me. So I have 8" to go. Unless I get some amazing growth spurt won't be making SL this year. Will not even have all of my hair at NL.



faithVA, you may come really close though, don't get discouraged! If you can retain almost evrything you grow from this point, depending on your avg growth rate that could be at least 3-5 inches. If you're taking vitamins and depending on your regimen 5-8???


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> @faithVA, you may come really close though, don't get discouraged! If you can retain almost evrything you grow from this point, depending on your avg growth rate that could be at least 3-5 inches. If you're taking vitamins and depending on your regimen 5-8???


 
Aw thanks Wenbev.  Not discouraged. Just being realistic. If I grow at avg 1/2" a month, thats another 5 inches this year if I can retain all of it. NL is 10" for me. So at the end of the year it looks like I will be sitting at NL. 

But yeah, you are right, if I get some amazing growth spurt and I have great retention, you never know.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 14, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Aw thanks Wenbev.  Not discouraged. Just being realistic. If I grow at avg 1/2" a month, thats another 5 inches this year if I can retain all of it. NL is 10" for me. So at the end of the year it looks like I will be sitting at NL.
> 
> But yeah, you are right, if I get some amazing growth spurt and I have great retention, you never know.



Spurt and retention!


----------



## cynthiapierfax (Feb 15, 2013)

I recently took my sew in out after 2.5 mths! what growth and my hair is on it's way back to a healthy state. awesome experience as a first time weavy! I'm hooked. ill post pics later



before and after


----------



## MsKikiStar (Feb 15, 2013)

I am fighting the urge to to take this protective style and straighten my hair for a length check. That is all 

Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 15, 2013)

cynthiapierfax Great progress


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2013)

Washed my hair earlier than usual. Airdryingin in medium twists. Will start wearing more twists. Plan on putting in spring twists soon. Practicing starting them so the installation will go faster.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 16, 2013)

It's taking me forever but I'm going to post a lil now. 

I am a mixed set of type 3 and 4 hair. Fine, medium, and coarse throughout. 4.5 to 5.5 inch TWA, natural. 

I am taking a super b complex with vitamin c for overall health but I may get back on msm in the future as well. I also have Bee Mine sulfur serum that I will use two weeks out of each month. On weeks when I won't be using the sulfur, I will use Wild Growth Oil to massage my scalp 

My hair is currently NL and touches the very top of my shoulders. To help me retain growth, I plan to moisturize and seal twice daily, DC at least once per week, and finger detangle more. I also am incorporating tea rinses into my regimen both on wash day and when moisturizing. 

I'll be back with thorough pics in the morning


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 16, 2013)

I have half a mind to wash my hair tonight and trim off these ends. They are lookin gross and its been about 4 weeks since my last trim I think. They are lookin pretty rough. But i wash my hair tomorrow with DC and it might be a waste...maybe ill just wet the ends and see if they need to be trimmed. Or just wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 16, 2013)

Good news, 2013 is being good to me. I just have 2-3 inches before I can safely claim SL. I can't wait. I can finally hold my dream on my head. Looking forward to the April length check to see where I am.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm happy everyone is making progress! Hopefully I won't be to far behind y'all! I want to try a sulfur growth aide by August. If I'm done nursing or at least decreased drastically...


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 17, 2013)

Trimin 1/4 inch of my length tonight I think...ends are look ragedy. About an inch/inch and a half on both sides till CBL...just in the back though. Sides are a little shorter than the bottom of my ears. Excited for april length check.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 20, 2013)

Since today was my "off" day from working out, I co-washed with my HE HH yesterday which I normally do on Wednesdays. I was experiencing some light shedding so I DC'd w/ Motions Silk Protein somebodyoranother an hour longer than what I wanted. I was aiming for 20 minutes but I got a phone call & went waaaay over the time. I thought my hair was gonna be hard but it wasn't. It actually came out really soft & nice! Cantu leave-in & wrapped w/ my Motions foaming wrap then went to bed. I did not cornrow this morning & only ran some ECVO oil through my hair & ends & wrapped it back up to go under my wig. I've also started wearing a silk/satin (idk which) scarf so that the wig cap doesn't rub my egdes. It makes my wig feel a lot more snug . 

I'll cornrow again tonight for the rest of my workout week. I'm almost 5 weeks post now & only had about 1/4 an inch of NG last Wednesday but now I'm up to about 1/2. Hoping for at least another 1 1/2-2 by April Check in. Thats about all I'll need for the back to be at SL. Since I was going scissor happy in November & December I promised myself I wouldn't touch my ends at all for 3 months which is my relaxer stretch. I'll wait until relaxer & length check time.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Feb 20, 2013)

I can already feel a lot of ng. How much inch of ng. Idk. Hoping by April I have a good amount. I had an relaxer in December. Just been m/s while its in braids


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey ladiees! So Sunday I washed my hair but did not have good results. Learned my hair and cleansing cremes/conditioners have some more kinks to work out (lol). So I rewashed my hair on Monday and  all is well again. Cornrows are in until next wash day on Sunday. Hair is doing good tho. Still stretching my relaxer until april so I know I will have some good growth. I need to start applying my DC's to my NG...


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 21, 2013)

I think I got my curly hair regimen down! Cowash, leave in, eq elasta moistrizer and eco styler argan oil. I did a PS today and it turned out really well. My hair still felt really soft and bouncy and usually by now it would be a little hard.

Spritzed with a mix of conditioner argan oil tea tree oil and glycerin and rosewater and gonna see how my hair does tomorrow with the glycerin in it. Feels so much better from when I flat ironed it.. I think I am going to try and go a few werks without flat ironing the length of my hair...


----------



## Luckyladyj (Feb 21, 2013)

I feel the new growth but at times I feel I have no results.Other times I feel as if I see results.I have resorted to hunning for less manipuation.I just get confused because there are times when I comb my hair and I see hair coming out.Is it shedding or breakage?I am just so confused and get discouraged when I see this.


----------



## lollikd (Feb 21, 2013)

Luckyladyj
I had similar problems with the front of my hair. The difference between shedding is breakage is shedding will have a root at the end and breakage just snaps mid-shaft. I had a lot of both. For me, it hlped to DC ...and add protein to it. Gotta be careful not to overdo the protein though bc your hair needs moisture too. My hair holds moisture for a couple days after lco so I knew it couldn't be a moisture problem. Are you keeping your hair protected? Sometimes a simple satin cap can fix the problem... It all depends on your regimen. Don't get discouraged!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2013)

[USER=377113 said:
			
		

> Luckyladyj[/USER];17944865]I feel the new growth but at times I feel I have no results.Other times I feel as if I see results.I have resorted to hunning for less manipuation.I just get confused because there are times when I comb my hair and I see hair coming out.Is it shedding or breakage?I am just so confused and get discouraged when I see this.



Examine the hair when you comb it. Is there a white bulb on the end of it, then its shedding. If the pieces are really, really short, it's breakage. 

Don't be discouraged, even if you have breakage you can learn how to control it and reduce it.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Feb 21, 2013)

This what my hair tryna do yall


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 21, 2013)

itismehmmkay That is cute, love the swoop bang


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 23, 2013)

Just checking in, I trimmed my hair last night following the farmer's almanac.  Still pressing every two weeks, henna every six weeks and caring for my hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 23, 2013)

So I've been pretty much wigging it like crazy and decided to take my cornrows out and dc last night with macadamia dc from folica. I rinsed then shamoo my scalp only with HQ and air dry in braids to stretch my hair. I may attempt to str8 today.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2013)

I've been washing my hair since Wednesday night but it hasn't happened yet. Felt like I was catching a cold so had to stop that in its track. I don't feel up to it today either. Definitely tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 23, 2013)

Cowashing and bunning is surely paying off for me. I think I'm almost SL but I will need another 4-6 months to get there completely. I have been taking my TOJI Hair Density Vitamins for about a month now and I gatta admit I love the vitamins. I have pics I want to share with everyone and I will take another set of pics at the end of 6 months of taking them as well to measure my progress. Here are the pics after one month of taking TOJI vitamins:


----------



## Aggie (Feb 23, 2013)

One last one just for the fun of it :


----------



## Aggie (Feb 23, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> This what my hair tryna do yall


It's so cute on you @itismehmmkay. I love me some bangs myself.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 23, 2013)

Aggie said:


> Cowashing and bunning is surely paying off for me. I think I'm almost SL but I will need another 4-6 months to get there completely. I have been taking my TOJI Hair Density Vitamins for about a month now and I gatta admit I love the vitamins. I have pics I want to share with everyone and I will take another set of pics at the end of 6 months of taking them as well to measure my progress. Here are the pics after one month of taking TOJI vitamins:



You're hair is amazing! Great progress!  Go on wit yo bad self!!! I hope my Hair looks like this by december! You of course will be APL in December!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Feb 23, 2013)

Ummm Aggie you are already SL lol.  Are you trying to be full SL (i.e. - your bangs reach SL) or SL while natural?  It looks great regardless


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 24, 2013)

..........


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> Ummm @Aggie you are already SL lol. Are you trying to be full SL (i.e. - your bangs reach SL) or SL while natural? It looks great regardless


 
Thank you itismehmmkay. I am trying to get a fuller SL for the rest of this year then next year, I will concentrate on achieving full APL. I believe I will graze APL this year but I don't think I'll claim it until it is at least 70% there.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2013)

Aggie said:


> Cowashing and bunning is surely paying off for me. I think I'm almost SL but I will need another 4-6 months to get there completely. I have been taking my TOJI Hair Density Vitamins for about a month now and I gatta admit I love the vitamins. I have pics I want to share with everyone and I will take another set of pics at the end of 6 months of taking them as well to measure my progress. Here are the pics after one month of taking TOJI vitamins:



Your hair looks very pretty. Can't wait to see it in 6 months. Your longest layers may be APL by then


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 25, 2013)

Running out of hair styles. Bunning and bantu knot pony's are getting tiring. Now sure how else to style my hair. I have always been averted to braids/twists since I was younger but now that I am trying to PS for max retention...I am getting bored


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2013)

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];17972517]Running out of hair styles. Bunning and bantu knot pony's are getting tiring. Now sure how else to style my hair. I have always been averted to braids/twists since I was younger but now that I am trying to PS for max retention...I am getting bored



Can you twists and put your twists into a bun and leave a few out for a bang?

Can you flat twists? You can do some nice updos?

You can flat twist the front and twist the back. Flat twist the front and bun he back. Twist the front bun, the back. 

Maybe check out the Bun, Twists, Braid challenge to get some ideas. 

Maybe you can rollerset for a few days just to give you a change of pace.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 25, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Can you twists and put your twists into a bun and leave a few out for a bang?
> 
> Can you flat twists? You can do some nice updos?
> 
> ...



Great ideas! I would suggest a wig just for play!


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 25, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Can you twists and put your twists into a bun and leave a few out for a bang?
> 
> Can you flat twists? You can do some nice updos?
> 
> ...



I was thinking about getting twists installed, but I dont know how they would look on my an I am scared to do them and not like them...my hair is still to short to pull off twists so Id have to add some hair. But I dont know if I am confident enough to do those and deal with people at my school / people I know to make comments about it (especially my school since it is primarily white and everyone always makes rude comments if I dont come to class with straight hair even though there are other naturals represented). I guess I am just scared that they wont look right/I will get a bunch of nonsense comments about them.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2013)

[USER=375439 said:
			
		

> hnntrr[/USER];17972663]I was thinking about getting twists installed, but I dont know how they would look on my an I am scared to do them and not like them...my hair is still to short to pull off twists so Id have to add some hair. But I dont know if I am confident enough to do those and deal with people at my school / people I know to make comments about it (especially my school since it is primarily white and everyone always makes rude comments if I dont come to class with straight hair even though there are other naturals represented). I guess I am just scared that they wont look right/I will get a bunch of nonsense comments about them.



People are making fun of you because they know you are sensitive. So work on being more comfortable with your hair. Girl my hair looks a hot mess many days I come to work. They know not to say anything to me  It takes practice though. 

Each time you do your hair, wash day or anytime you are moisturizing and styling, play around with just doing a few twists/flat twists in the front. That way you get practice but you won't be doing your entire head. You can do 1 single flat twists down a side and twists it back so it goes into a bun. If it looks good keep it, if not you can take it out but its not a big deal because you didn't spend that much time on it. 

Don't worry about adding hair. Just play around with your own hair for right now. And then it will get easier and easier.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Your hair looks very pretty. Can't wait to see it in 6 months. Your longest layers may be APL by then


 
Thanks for the compliment faithVA. I am praying that with the help of my Toji Hair Density vitamins, I will be at APL in that time for sure even though I am due for a trim at the end of March and again in August. So I'll see.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 26, 2013)

So yesterrday I did the following:

Pre poo- coconut milk, honey, evoo, SSI avocado (focus on NG)
Wash- Hairveda amala cream rinse
Condition- Hairveda moist 24/7
Rinsed with coffee, tea, avj
DC- Slippery elm and marshallow root
LCO - HH Cocoaloe hydrator, soultanicals fluffalicios, cocojbco

Hair feels good and is progressing well. I cant wait til the length check in April.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2013)

Cowashed tonight with a mix of conditioners. It took me 45 minutes to twist up. Hopefully by the summer, I can reduce that time. But it's feeling better and looking better. So I'm happy


----------



## MissTea (Feb 27, 2013)

I want to be a part of this challenge. I am transitioning from relaxed to natural and my hair is currently apl. I pkan on cutting off my relaxed ends in december 13. At that time i want to have at least sl hair shrinkage included. I plan on co washing my hair twice a week and cleansing with a cleansing cream once a month and chelating with a dc once every 1-2 months due to the hard water in the area i will be in. Ill be keeping my hair braided and my go to style in case of a rush one day will be a bun. Ill moisturize with aphogee leave in conditioner daily and m&s twice a week. Im excited about this chaallenge. I havent been able to stick to many of my own personal challenges but maybe doing this one on lhcf will give me a sense of accountability


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome MissTea


----------



## cynthiapierfax (Feb 27, 2013)

Where is shoulder length considered to start? Anyone can show me pics please?


----------



## naija24 (Feb 27, 2013)

In my book, LHCF is weird about different lengths. I feel like SL should start when your hair physically touches the top of your shoulders, but apparently that's just neck length so I'm confused by some of the checkpoints here. 

It should be:

Pixie Cut/TWA
Ear Bob
Shoulder Bob
APL
Mid Back
Waist
To infinity and beyond


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 27, 2013)

cynthiapierfax said:


> Where is shoulder length considered to start? Anyone can show me pics please?



SL is when your hair touches your shoulders. 
From the back, you should not see any neck, SL on the sides means the ends of the hair covers the neck and touches the top of your shoulders.


----------



## cynthiapierfax (Feb 27, 2013)

naija24 said:


> In my book, LHCF is weird about different lengths. I feel like SL should start when your hair physically touches the top of your shoulders, but apparently that's just neck length so I'm confused by some of the checkpoints here.
> 
> It should be:
> 
> ...



Kml at "infinity and beyond" thanks


----------



## cynthiapierfax (Feb 27, 2013)

charmtreese said:


> SL is when your hair touches your shoulders.
> From the back, you should not see any neck, SL on the sides means the ends of the hair covers the neck and touches the top of your shoulders.



Oh ok. Thank u


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 28, 2013)

I got a trim and that B-word cut off 2.5 inches!!!! What a freakin set back!!!! I am so mad! I am barely even neck length now! I do not know if I am going to reach SL this year


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 28, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> I got a trim and that B-word cut off 2.5 inches!!!! What a freakin set back!!!! I am so mad! I am barely even neck length now! I do not know if I am going to reach SL this year



Dag. I'm so sorry to hear that. But, don't lose hope! Its still early and I think you can do it!


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 28, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> I got a trim and that B-word cut off 2.5 inches!!!! What a freakin set back!!!! I am so mad! I am barely even neck length now! I do not know if I am going to reach SL this year



You will! Its still early in the year...and 4 months from now you will be grazing SL!! At least now you know your ends are super healthy (and not to go back to that stylist hahaha)


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 28, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Dag. I'm so sorry to hear that. But, don't lose hope! Its still early and I think you can do it!


 I am trying not to lose hope. I am hoping I am shoulder length by the end of the summer. I am trying hard not to relax till then. It has only been two months since my last relaxer. Thank Gawd I can put my hair in a bun...even though it is a very pathetic bun!


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 28, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> I got a trim and that B-word cut off 2.5 inches!!!! What a freakin set back!!!! I am so mad! I am barely even neck length now! I do not know if I am going to reach SL this year



 off with her hand. 2 1/2 inches, every time I hear something like this I want to just go beat a hair stylist down for hair jacking.

I am thinking get an understanding at the shop. I say put measurements on your crowbar or baseball bat and take it to the salon with you. Then say to your stylist, '  my hair is _inches; for every 1/2 I am going to take this bat and tap that...'


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 28, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> I got a trim and that B-word cut off 2.5 inches!!!! What a freakin set back!!!! I am so mad! I am barely even neck length now! I do not know if I am going to reach SL this year



You will make it!


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 28, 2013)

I have no idea where I am I havnt flat ironed for awhile and dont plan to. I think I might have my friend install Havanna Twists after I get back from my Grad interview in Boston next week. I was thinking I was going to flat iron but SO might have to just get over the fact that its curly.. Maybe. I cant find a heat protectant without cones...so looking into natural fixes since I dont want to ever shampoo my hair again D:


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2013)

I cowashed my hair again tonight. My scalp is very happy. Took pictures for my 2 inches in 4 months challenge. Twisted it up for tonight.


----------



## lovely_locks (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you everyone! Now I feel very encouraged! I am on such a tight regime! I am only using heat on my hair once  month. I am not going to relax my hair for a while. It has already been two months so I am good in that department. I may not relax it till the summer. The winter here is so harsh I never where my hair down anyway.


----------



## soulglo (Mar 1, 2013)

cynthiapierfax said:


> Kml at "infinity and beyond" thanks



hmm i think of that as neck length too but some people categorize hair that is longer than that as "full" shoulder length


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 1, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> I have no idea where I am I havnt flat ironed for awhile and dont plan to. I think I might have my friend install Havanna Twists after I get back from my Grad interview in Boston next week. I was thinking I was going to flat iron but SO might have to just get over the fact that its curly.. Maybe. I cant find a heat protectant without cones...so looking into natural fixes since I dont want to ever shampoo my hair again D:



Maybe you can find a heat potectant with water soluble cones (I think dimethicone is one) so when you cowash it still cleans your hair and you still won't ever have to use cones. Shescentit had a serum called jojoba healthy hair serum but its out of stock right now and Komaza care hs a matani serum that has 1 cone that I think is water soluble. I never tried them but both companies sell amazing products so when I start fatironing/rollersetting my hair I will be trying both!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Maybe you can find a heat potectant with water soluble cones (I think dimethicone is one) so when you cowash it still cleans your hair and you still won't ever have to use cones. Shescentit had a serum called jojoba healthy hair serum but its out of stock right now and Komaza care hs a matani serum that has 1 cone that I think is water soluble. I never tried them but both companies sell amazing products so when I start fatironing/rollersetting my hair I will be trying both!



hnntrr, I mentioned the Nubian Heritage Heat Protectants in the other thread. You can get them from Walgreens and maybe Targets. They don't have cones. Also Sally's has some natural products that are heat protectants with out cones. 

Got this from NaturalCurly.com

Water soluble silicones can be identified by a PEG or PPG in the name. There are a few others that don't follow this rule. Curl Chemist has an article with a table. 



> In addition to the water soluble stuff, there are a few other non-traditional silicones. Cyclo-cones (begin with "cyclo") do not build up because they are designed to evaporate off of the hair during the drying process. Amodimethicone (a-cone) is not water soluble, but once it dries on your hair it repels further deposits of itself, so there is no buildup associated with regular use.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 2, 2013)

There seems to be quite a bit of variety to shoulder length. Shoulder length is when your hair reaches your shoulder bones that is right where the arms are attached. I thinks some people consider shoulder length when their hair passes the skinny part of their neck. The fat part of the neck is a very important neck muscle.

To me full shoulder length is when most of the hair covers the tops of the shoulder blades and almost reaches the arm pits

http://www.dentalarticles.com/visual/d/neck-muscles.php


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Mar 3, 2013)

Took out my braids and now doing a dc overnight.  Should of did a garlic treatment but I didn't think of it until last minute. Doing cornrow later on today, leaving it on for two weeks then will be in chicago. I believe I have lots of ng but wont get excited yet. If I get sl all over my head, ill be very happy.




This is the back of my head.


----------



## MissTea (Mar 4, 2013)

I mentioned that my choice of PS to help retain length would be braids, well cornrows actually. But it's really breaking my hair badly. Any ideas or routines on PS that can be done on hair that is natural but relaxed at ends (currently APL but want to be SL when I do my chop in Nov/Dec) that can be easily maintained during workout and on call work 24/7 and being called in majority of the time so I have little time to care for my hair. I really like the cornrows cause they kept my hair moisturized for the entire week until I redo them. But I am seeing more and more breakage so I have to quit or do them differently if anyone has an idea of how I may do so. Thanks.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2013)

[USER=382305 said:
			
		

> MissTea[/USER];18008771]I mentioned that my choice of PS to help retain length would be braids, well cornrows actually. But it's really breaking my hair badly. Any ideas or routines on PS that can be done on hair that is natural but relaxed at ends (currently APL but want to be SL when I do my chop in Nov/Dec) that can be easily maintained during workout and on call work 24/7 and being called in majority of the time so I have little time to care for my hair. I really like the cornrows cause they kept my hair moisturized for the entire week until I redo them. But I am seeing more and more breakage so I have to quit or do them differently if anyone has an idea of how I may do so. Thanks.



I need more information. Are you seeing the breakage on take down or when you install? When was the last time you did a protein treatment? Are you moisturizing and sealing while in the cornrows?

I don't see cornrows being the cause of your breakage issue. You may be noticing it with the cornrows but I'm not sure they are causing the breakage.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 4, 2013)

Today I washed and DC my hair; its airdrying right now and will cornrow it later tonight or tmrw morn! Hair is doing okay. I need a seamless comb tho because I saw some hair in the seams today and that made me very unhappy


----------



## MissTea (Mar 5, 2013)

When I'm braiding it. I haven't been using protein treatments cause I intake a lot of protein in my diet. I may have to start though. I do moisturize and seal before I braid it. I didn't know if it was because I did it on wet hair but I don't have time for my hair to dry after washing to wait to braid it. I did it on dry hair and still experienced breakage. Finally I did it on dry hair that I dampened with leave in conditioner. Still breakage when I'd braid it. I take my time with it. Maybe I'm just braiding wrong of something. It's like when I pull my fingers through to get ready and pick up additional hair, I hear my hair tearing and it's all on my fingers. Maybe I'll try only once more in a few days. I'm letting these stay in a little longer cause I just did them yesterday. I'll double check to make sure I'm keeping my hair as detangled as possible. Hey, do you think maybe a detangler may help as I'm braiding?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 5, 2013)

Think I'm stay in my plaits under my wigs for another week and then wash n dc. Maybe...I want to do crochet braids on my hair but I dk yet. I did my sisters the other day.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2013)

[USER=382305 said:
			
		

> MissTea[/USER];18014795]When I'm braiding it. I haven't been using protein treatments cause I intake a lot of protein in my diet. I may have to start though. I do moisturize and seal before I braid it. I didn't know if it was because I did it on wet hair but I don't have time for my hair to dry after washing to wait to braid it. I did it on dry hair and still experienced breakage. Finally I did it on dry hair that I dampened with leave in conditioner. Still breakage when I'd braid it. I take my time with it. Maybe I'm just braiding wrong of something. It's like when I pull my fingers through to get ready and pick up additional hair, I hear my hair tearing and it's all on my fingers. Maybe I'll try only once more in a few days. I'm letting these stay in a little longer cause I just did them yesterday. I'll double check to make sure I'm keeping my hair as detangled as possible. Hey, do you think maybe a detangler may help as I'm braiding?



No it doesn't sound like the issue with braiding. The protein in your diet is great for the hair as it grows out of the scalp but it does nothing for the hair after it is out. It sounds like your moisture protein balance is off. I would suggest a reconstructor, followed by a moisturizing DC. You may have to do that every 2 to 3 weeks to get your hair stronger. It sounds like your strands have weak spots.

And when you do braid, you should do so on damp hair. Extremely wet hair is extremely weak, and will break more easily than damp hair.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 5, 2013)

faithVA said:


> No it doesn't sound like the issue with braiding. The protein in your diet is great for the hair as it grows out of the scalp but it does nothing for the hair after it is out. It sounds like your moisture protein balance is off. I would suggest a reconstructor, followed by a moisturizing DC. You may have to do that every 2 to 3 weeks to get your hair stronger. It sounds like your strands have weak spots.
> 
> And when you do braid, you should do so on damp hair. Extremely wet hair is extremely weak, and will break more easily than damp hair.



MissTea I totally agree with everything said right here^^


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 7, 2013)

MissTea Your hair seems extremely fragile. I take it you plan to cut that hair off eventually. Sounds like it was overprocessed by some chemical service, and the protein bonds have been completely destroyed. 

I am natural and I am can braid my hair soaking wet without any breakage. I do not have to detangle to stop breakage. Detangling is done to remove shed hair so that it doesn't knot around healthy hair. If I braid my hair completely dry the fine strand can experience minimal breakage because I am not that gentle. 

I say all this to say, you need to assess your hair. 
1. Is your hair mushy while it is wet?

If the hair is wet do a hard protein treatment. You might need to do one per week until your hair is fortified. 

2. Is your hair hard and brittle when it is wet?

If your hair is hard and brittle do moisturizing dc until you hair is pliable at least twice a week.


3. Do you have split ends?

If you see split ends - cut them off, they will just continue to break off

4. Do you have mid shaft spilts

These spilts are so deep into the hair, it takes a BC to remove them. You can go pick up a spilt end mender from Loreal or Pantene. Most drug store brands sell a spilt end mender, they just buy you some time. Most fine haired ladies have some of these, so don't worry if it is only a few. But a head full of mid shaft split ends and under conditioned hair is a recipe for breakage.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2013)

I am going to do a personal challenge for the next 30 days. I will be moisturizing daily, finger combing and putting my hair into as low a manipulation style as I can. That probably will be my switching between pin curls as my primary style and puffs as my back up style. 

I will continue to cowash 1x to 2x a week and I will wash and DC weekly, using protein every other week. I will probably pick up some biotin and msm this weekend.

I will try to take starting pictures this weekend.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Mar 8, 2013)

Washed my hair last night and it came out really good.  May oil scalp one day this weekend though


----------



## tequilad28 (Mar 9, 2013)

Im dying for these braids to come out! 2 more weeks and it will be an end to a 25 or 26 wk stretch.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 9, 2013)

Just checking in, had my pressed today. happy to note no heat damage or breakage considering I've been pressing my hair since September.  I was going thru a shedding period that was a pain, not much growth bit my hair definitely looks thicker and bigger.  Cant wait to see the difference between the January and April check-in.


----------



## carnivalapple (Mar 10, 2013)

Checking in. Received my new wig from rpgshow and wow, really great. It's all black but I'm itching to turn the top layer white or turquoise. Meanwhile, my hair underneath is thriving...roots need to be bleached and colored, damaged ends need to be trimmed. Hair stays cornrowed underneath but it's days like yesterday when I long for straight hair cause I don't like to put heat in my hair (poor sedu gets no action lol), but cornrowing my hair while curly is trauma. Does any expert have a solution for me? I've stretched with Curlformers and while I love doing that, I can't always wait for my hair to dry (no overhead dryer unfortunately)...

P.S. looks like everyone's hair is thriving, good job^^.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 10, 2013)

carnivalapple said:


> Checking in. Received my new wig from rpgshow and wow, really great. It's all black but I'm itching to turn the top layer white or turquoise. Meanwhile, my hair underneath is thriving...roots need to be bleached and colored, damaged ends need to be trimmed. Hair stays cornrowed underneath but it's days like yesterday when I long for straight hair cause I don't like to put heat in my hair (poor sedu gets no action lol), but cornrowing my hair while curly is trauma. Does any expert have a solution for me? I've stretched with Curlformers and while I love doing that, I can't always wait for my hair to dry (no overhead dryer unfortunately)...
> 
> P.S. looks like everyone's hair is thriving, good job^^.



maybe tension drying if you have a blow dryer...


----------



## MissyB (Mar 10, 2013)

*I hope it's not too late to join....

What length are you now? NL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed

What retention methods do you plan on using? Minimal Heat, Co-wash/DC weekly, Protective styling (mainly). Keeping my hair moisturized.

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?* *I take a multivitamin, super-B complex and biotin daily. Drinking only water, and lots of it. *


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2013)

Welcome MissyB. It's not too late.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 12, 2013)

Washed my hair this weekend and put cornrows right back in. Makes it so much easier during the week not having to fuss over what to do with my hair.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 12, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Washed my hair this weekend and put cornrows right back in. Makes it so much easier during the week not having to fuss over what to do with my hair.



This is probably why I can stretch my relaxer with no problem! I love it!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Mar 12, 2013)

What length are you now?
NL, SHORTER ON SIDES

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? 
RELAXED

 What retention methods do you plan on using?  

Protective styling, dc 1-2 times week, moisturize and seal every other day, cowash 1 time week, tea and acv rinses, henna glosses

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?
Tojilife Hair Density Vitamins



View attachment 199049


----------



## mshoneyfly (Mar 12, 2013)

Growth Aides
I am planning to order Vadik Herbs Brahmi Oil.  It has excellent reviews on Amazon.  Is there anyone in this thread currently using this product. If so I would love to hear a review


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Mar 12, 2013)

Im four months post. My hair in a sew in. I haven't been doing my regime since I put it. Only had it for a week though.  Getting a perm this Friday.  Tried to wait until april 1 but dont know what else to do with. Hair. Hope theres some progress. Taking prenatal, msm, and hair,  skin, and nails. My nails are growing stronger though


----------



## cynthiapierfax (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh I forgot to mention that my hair grew 3 inches in 2.5 months except on one side I left out  I only flat iron my hair that is left out the sew in 2 a month. It stays wrap mostly so kind of sad one side is not growing. I do protein treatments and dc 2 month with my sew in



It is longer it was still poofy and wasn't wrapped for long. Ill do better at before and after pics


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 12, 2013)

Gonna be stuck grazing SL forever


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Gonna be stuck grazing SL forever


 
No you won't. Just keep working your regimen and babying your hair and you will grow and retain. Putting your hair up for a while will take your mind off it


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 12, 2013)

The other day I was getting irritated with feeling my cornrows on the back of my neck... then, it dawned on me that I can feel my cornrows on the back of my neck! Lol @ myself! Its growing! I know its crazy but its been a long time since I could feel my hair on the back of my neck. I'm beyond ecstatic!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> The other day I was getting irritated with feeling my cornrows on the back of my neck... then, it dawned on me that I can feel my cornrows on the back of my neck! Lol @ myself! Its growing! I know its crazy but its been a long time since I could feel my hair on the back of my neck. I'm beyond ecstatic!


 
 It's not crazy. Congratulations. I would be ecstatic too


----------



## londonfog (Mar 13, 2013)

I can't believe that I haven't posted in here in over a month !! I guess I must be in too many challenges.  Anyhoo, I was hoping to be SL by March 2013 but still have a few more inches to go to reach SL & I'm hoping to be there by at least June.  I'm a little over 8 weeks post right now & only made a few minor changes to my regimen & I've also found staples to my regimen (still looking for others).


I co-wash mid-week.
Alternate non-sulfate/sulfate poo on Saturdays.
DC twice a week with mild protein every other week & a hard protein treatment the week before my relaxer.
M&S every day.
Cornrows under my wig.
Current stretch is for 12 weeks but I think that I may be able to go longer. I've been going back & forth between whether I want to maintain my current NL & let the rest of my hair catch up but I think that I'll try to go to SL or maybe even CBL first then letting the rest catch up. I'll sleep on it some more.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 13, 2013)

londonfog I was thinking the same thing. I think I will maintain SL until the majority of my hair catches up and then grow out from there. I like layers that are closer together not cliffs! My hair would be NL, SL, and APL at the rate its going! Lol!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Mar 14, 2013)

The whole back of my hair is natural and its so dry n hard. I cant b natural.  It would b hard to manage.
















Took out my hair to get a perm tomorrow.  Not getting the chance to prepare my hair so im going to put coconut oil on it n go get it. Hopefully I see progress


----------



## MissyB (Mar 15, 2013)

I just measured one of my shed hairs and it was 8 inches long! I was sooooo excited! I looked at the hair like 'wow, that's long' then I saw another of a similar length. I don't know if it's weird that I check to see if the hair is out due to breakage or shedding every time I see a hair outside of my head. I don't think I have excessive shedding as I've heard that ppl normally shed up to 100 hairs a day, but I don't like any shedding. I wish there were a way to completely avoid all shedding.


----------



## MissyB (Mar 15, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> What retention methods do you plan on using?  Protective styling
> 
> View attachment 199049



What protective styles do you use?


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 15, 2013)

My middle crown is 8 inches, and my bangs are 10 inches. I keep my hair cut in an a line bob. Shoulder Length is about 13 inches from the middle of my head.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 15, 2013)

MissyB said:


> I just measured one of my shed hairs and it was 8 inches long! I was sooooo excited! I looked at the hair like 'wow, that's long' then I saw another of a similar length. I don't know if it's weird that I check to see if the hair is out due to breakage or shedding every time I see a hair outside of my head. I don't think I have excessive shedding as I've heard that ppl normally shed up to 100 hairs a day, but I don't like any shedding. I wish there were a way to completely avoid all shedding.



I do that too so its not weird! I agree with wishing to avoid all shedding!


----------



## MissTea (Mar 18, 2013)

IDK I try to pay attention to my hair but it's hard to really determine how it feels. After I wash my hands are all soaked and cold just like my head of hair so I can't tell what's going on with it. I'm pulling out of this goal and all others and will just embrace the hair I have and whatever happens, happens. I've learned a lot from the forum and will keep the basics but anything additional is just too much for me. Good luck, ladies.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 18, 2013)

I washed my hair Saturday after doing the coconut creme relaxer and let's just say that session ended badly with overly moisturized hair! So Monday I had to clarify my hair and do a protein treatment! Feels much better but will do another one next week and then my hair should be back to normal! I had to stop using Hair trigger as a growth aid because I was shedding more than I was increasing my growth! Will be trying Njoys growth oil next! Have my hair in plaits so I can dust my ends without having to unbraid my cornrows and rebraid them. Will be tweaking my regimen because I feel like I'm doing too much to my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2013)

I took some pictures before I started my new moisturizing program. Want to see if I can track my progress visually. So here is my twa now. It's 6 months after my bc, but I think I have dusted 4 times. Hopefully I won't have to do that for a while.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I took some pictures before I started my new moisturizing program. Want to see if I can track my progress visually. So here is my twa now. It's 6 months after my bc, but I think I have dusted 4 times. Hopefully I won't have to do that for a while.
> 
> faithVA what's your new moisturizing program?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> faithVA said:
> 
> 
> > I took some pictures before I started my new moisturizing program. Want to see if I can track my progress visually. So here is my twa now. It's 6 months after my bc, but I think I have dusted 4 times. Hopefully I won't have to do that for a while.
> ...


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 20, 2013)

I may try that hair analysis as well. I'll research...


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 20, 2013)

Well ladies, looks like I will be here a lot longer than planned. I overprocessed my hair last relaxer and at first my hair was fine but now its breaking and thinning. I've been doing protein tretments but I learned that just slows down the process. Eventually that hair will be gone hopefully leaving behind healthy thick hair. Mostly just the back of my head (nape) and some of the middle as the front is strong and thick. I may have to try the half and half method until I get faster because I don't trust no one doing my relaxers but me.


----------



## Kim0105 (Mar 20, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Well ladies, looks like I will be here a lot longer than planned. I overprocessed my hair last relaxer and at first my hair was fine but now its breaking and thinning. I've been doing protein tretments but I learned that just slows down the process. Eventually that hair will be gone hopefully leaving behind healthy thick hair. Mostly just the back of my head (nape) and some of the middle as the front is strong and thick. I may have to try the half and half method until I get faster because I don't trust no one doing my relaxers but me.



So sorry to hear this. Hopefully the sulfur oil mix will work wonders for you and you'll get length while trying to get your hair healthy.  I am afraid of doing exactly this with self relaxing.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Well ladies, looks like I will be here a lot longer than planned. I overprocessed my hair last relaxer and at first my hair was fine but now its breaking and thinning. I've been doing protein tretments but I learned that just slows down the process. Eventually that hair will be gone hopefully leaving behind healthy thick hair. Mostly just the back of my head (nape) and some of the middle as the front is strong and thick. I may have to try the half and half method until I get faster because I don't trust no one doing my relaxers but me.



Sorry to hear that. But glad you know what to do to recover.


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 20, 2013)

These twists are slippin hardcore. I hope I make it till my take down date o.o.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 20, 2013)

DC'd on dry (dirty) hair last night & learned that this is not for me! That is all.....


----------



## londonfog (Mar 20, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Well ladies, looks like I will be here a lot longer than planned. I overprocessed my hair last relaxer and at first my hair was fine but now its breaking and thinning. I've been doing protein tretments but I learned that just slows down the process. Eventually that hair will be gone hopefully leaving behind healthy thick hair. Mostly just the back of my head (nape) and some of the middle as the front is strong and thick. I may have to try the half and half method until I get faster because I don't trust no one doing my relaxers but me.


 
Glad that you found the root of the problem instead of having to go through a bunch of problem solving steps!! It'll get right!! I don't even think that I want to touch my nape & edges with the relaxer next time. Them growin's soooo slow & all I would be doing is putting relaxer right on top of some already processed hair.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 20, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> So sorry to hear this. Hopefully the sulfur oil mix will work wonders for you and you'll get length while trying to get your hair healthy.  I am afraid of doing exactly this with self relaxing.


I'm praying it will! I will definitely keep my stretches to at least 18-20 weeks so I can get the maximum length, thickness, and retention...


faithVA said:


> Sorry to hear that. But glad you know what to do to recover.



Thanks to this forum! Idk what I would do if I never joined!


londonfog said:


> Glad that you found the root of the problem instead of having to go through a bunch of problem solving steps!! It'll get right!! I don't even think that I want to touch my nape & edges with the relaxer next time. Them growin's soooo slow & all I would be doing is putting relaxer right on top of some already processed hair.



Girl, I know what you mean! But I think this half and half method will give me the time I need. After watching a few videos it doesn't seem as complicated as I thought!


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 20, 2013)

Kim0105 said:


> So sorry to hear this. Hopefully the sulfur oil mix will work wonders for you and you'll get length while trying to get your hair healthy.  I am afraid of doing exactly this with self relaxing.



Is there a recipes for this sulphur oil mix or is someone selling it?


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 20, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Is there a recipes for this sulphur oil mix or is someone selling it?



She selling it a shop.mydivaspot.com she also has two threads floating around do a Search using the name Njoy and it will come up!


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 20, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> She selling it a shop.mydivaspot.com she also has two threads floating around do a Search using the name Njoy and it will come up!



Thank you Babygrowth! My inner pj is resurfacing! I was to buy all those SSI products now that you out me in the right direction now.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 20, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Thank you Babygrowth! My inner pj is resurfacing! I was to buy all those SSI products now that you out me in the right direction now.



Lol! You can't go wrong with sSI! She is HG status!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 21, 2013)

Dusted my ends yesterday. All is definitely not lost! I still think I will make it in December! I'm claiming it!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 21, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Dusted my ends yesterday. All is definitely not lost! I still think I will make it in December! I'm claiming it!


 
Amen! Its yours!! I want to cut these last lil bit of raggedy ends off so bad!! I'm holding off til the end of our stretch though before I trim them. Its about a half inch in some places & a whole inch in others not to mention them cheeren in the top of my head that need to grow to meet the rest! Trying to stay away from the scissors is hard! 

On another note, I had my NG all nice & straight from this morning in the front to blend in with my wig. Then I hit the treadmill on lunch & sweated in my kichens! My hair looks wore out in the front & don't match my wig at all! Back to the BSS for my big curly wig this evening I go!!


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepoo'd with walnut, grapeseed and avocado oil, decided to try oil rinsing, so no shampoo, rinsed with a cheapo condish, used a giovanni reconstructor for 10 min, now deep condish'ing with giovanni smooth as silk for the next 40 min


----------



## tequilad28 (Mar 22, 2013)

I know I've been MIA but I was stuck in these twists and nothing had changed but I have been checking in now and again. FINALLY I took these braids out!! I had to go back and count I just ended a 26 week stretch and I'm getting my touch next week  Omgosh it was so nice to finally give my head a good scrub.  I prepooed with a mixture of avocado, honey, and olive oil. Did a 45 min workout with it in my hair. I Shampooed, did a aphogee 2 mins treatment and dc'd with vanilla silk cond. It took be FOREVER to detangle in the shower but I kept slapping on the cond. and took my time.  Afterwards I spritz my hair with aphogee green tea and keratin,dcb leave in, and gvp version of chi silk and did a rollerset. It turned out nice BUT my roots are 1 big soft puffball.  I did like 5 big pincurls last night, and now its pin curls on top of a big puff lolololol.  I will totally be rocking a head band until my TU next week.


----------



## tequilad28 (Mar 22, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Dusted my ends yesterday. All is definitely not lost! I still think I will make it in December! I'm claiming it!



Keep staying positive!  You WILL make it in December, claim it girl!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2013)

Moisturizing and sealing my hair and ends and retwisting every night. It is taking some commitment. But I only have 3 weeks left to go before I re-evaluate. My hair is feeling better and my ends are holding in there. Hopefully they can hold out until I dust in May. Started NJoy's growth oil this week as well. I will do my 1st qtr length check next Sunday. Not expecting to see any difference from the start since I have been trimming away bad ends.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 24, 2013)

Last night I washed, Dced, LOB, all in these celies and my hair feels great. I will keep these in hopefully for 4-6 weeks or until I prep my hair for my next touchup.


----------



## Caramelangel247 (Mar 24, 2013)

Late to the party. 
I tried to go natural and I did the BC leaving myself with half an inch of hair. Six months later I decided to go back to the relaxer. Time is the biggest reason I'm giving up my quest for natural hair but I'm sure I'll be more successful in the future. 

So my hair is about 3 inches long all over except a little bit of breakage in my crown.

I'm attempting to protective style using a sew in weave that I did myself. Again that is about time restraints. I can finish a weave in a few hours but doing my own micro braids take a week or two depending on my work schedule. Since I'm not spending $160 every 6-8weeks... Sew in time!

I just bought prenatal vitamins and biotin yesterday. I'm NOT pregnant but planning to try in six months.

My goal is to PS all year and this winter get a nice cut and style. I'm using a lye relaxer this time around. I'm thinking I can stretch my relaxers to 12-16 weeks between touch ups. 

Excited! I'm bout to go treat myself to a nice deep condition and flat iron.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Mar 24, 2013)

What should I do after a garlic treatment?  Help me guys


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 24, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> What should I do after a garlic treatment?  Help me guys



I had never done one so I'm not sure. Maybe cowash and dc?


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 24, 2013)

If I dont make SL on time I sure as hell will have a thick NL! (gotta be optimistic right?)


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 24, 2013)

Caramelangel247 said:


> Late to the party.
> I tried to go natural and I did the BC leaving myself with half an inch of hair. Six months later I decided to go back to the relaxer. Time is the biggest reason I'm giving up my quest for natural hair but I'm sure I'll be more successful in the future.
> 
> So my hair is about 3 inches long all over except a little bit of breakage in my crown.
> ...


 Welcome! A few of us myself included have done that as well! Stretching is easier once youve been natural. I can go 18 to 20weeks with no issues!



HairPleezeGrow said:


> I had never done one so I'm not sure. Maybe cowash and dc?


 Yes what she said! Moisturize that hair! BeautifullyExotic


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 24, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> If I dont make SL on time I sure as hell will have a thick NL! (gotta be optimistic right?)



Heck yeah! Thats exactly what i was thinking! But you will be SL!


----------



## Caramelangel247 (Mar 25, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Welcome! A few of us myself included have done that as well! Stretching is easier once youve been natural. I can go 18 to 20weeks with no issues!
> 
> Yes what she said! Moisturize that hair! BeautifullyExotic



Lol. I've attempted to go natural on 4 or 5 occasions sometimes I'd make it six months. Sometimes 8 or 9 months. 

I can't figure out if I'm fantastic at stretching a relaxer or if I just suck at going natural. I'm hoping it might be easier if my hair is longer during my transition. My inability to just wear a bun to work after my BC was irritating. I guess I'll find out in a few years. Right now I'm going to put a note in my calendar so I can check the effects of this biotin I'm taking. I like to be precise


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 26, 2013)

So I had high hopes to see a major change between January's photo and today  I had my hair pressed last night so I'll just use that photo as my 4/1 check in.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 26, 2013)

I didn't notice much difference in my hair either but it does appear thicker. I want length!!! I had a dusting scheduled for May but I'm going to wait until June when I do my touchup and then instead of doing it every 8-10 weeks I will do them with 12-16weeks. I was focusing on root work cutting with the lunar calendar but now I'm going to focus on length!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Mar 26, 2013)

My goal is for the back of my hair to grow to the length of the front of my hair. All I want is a full thick 12in. The back grew a little bit.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 26, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I didn't notice much difference in my hair either but it does appear thicker. I want length!!! I had a dusting scheduled for May but I'm going to wait until June when I do my touchup and then instead of doing it every 8-10 weeks I will do them with 12-16weeks. I was focusing on root work cutting with the lunar calendar but now I'm going to focus on length!



Agreed, I was cutting with the farmers almanac. No more. The lady that did my hair said my hair looks bigger and fuller which means the hair is gearing up for the  growth cycle. Never heard that before so we'll see for the next check in.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 26, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Agreed, I was cutting with the farmers almanac. No more. The lady that did my hair said my hair looks bigger and fuller which means the hair is gearing up for the  growth cycle. Never heard that before so we'll see for the next check in.



I saw somewhere that thickness is before length so let's go with that! Lol!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 26, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> My goal is for the back of my hair to grow to the length of the front of my hair. All I want is a full thick 12in. The back grew a little bit.



Hey girl! Any pics? How are things going? You've been gone a while...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2013)

Same ol, same ol going on here. I'm a little over 8 weeks post. 

Co-wash mid week
Poo on Saturday alternating between Sulfate & Sulfate free
DC 2X a week
M&S with E-QP Mango Butter & Olive Oil before I do cornrows & then every day with S-Curl on Cornrows.
I would like to do a Protein treatment this Saturday since I keep my hair in cornrows so I'll go ahead & clarify beforehand & then a moisturizing DC afterwards.  Guess I'll catch up on my reading challenge while I DC.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2013)

I think I will wash on Saturday and take my length check pics. I'm probably the top of neck length straightened. I think I am just shy of the top of neck length stretched. So I have 5" to reach neck length.


----------



## MissyB (Mar 28, 2013)

I've been out of town (on business/visiting family) so my routine's been a little off --DC didn't happen. I just got back this morning. I'm feeling some new growth, which has me excited. I'll be 5 weeks post tomorrow. My mom complimented my hair yesterday, which is BIG because she doesn't like straight hair! When I was visited in January she made it clear that she didn't think my hair is complimentary. My sister pin curled my hair for an event and asked what have I been doing because "it doesn't feel real" I asked what she meant, she said it feels "much thicker and is shiny like weave or wig hair". I guess that's a good thing. I didn't think my hair was thick or felt strong. I don't notice any difference.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 28, 2013)

I STILL DON'T KNOW WHERE SL IS?!? 

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I STILL DON'T KNOW WHERE SL IS?!?
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


 
Take your left hand and put it on your right shoulder, then run your hand down your back until your feel the top of your shoulder blade. That is SL.

You will know it's your shoulder blade because when you roll your shoulder you will feel it go up and down.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 29, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I think I will wash on Saturday and take my length check pics. I'm probably the top of neck length straightened. I think I am just shy of the top of neck length stretched. So I have 5" to reach neck length.



I will do the same. I have super NG and super shrinkage so I will do it while its wet and stretched...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 29, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Take your left hand and put it on your right shoulder, then run your hand down your back until your feel the top of your shoulder blade. That is SL.
> 
> You will know it's your shoulder blade because when you roll your shoulder you will feel it go up and down.



Top of my scapula eh?



*feels around. Slowly walks out of thread and runs back to twa*

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 29, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Top of my scapula eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol! No need to run! Come back!


----------



## Jobwright (Mar 29, 2013)

Air dried last night and straightened this morning with the flat iron using chi silk infusion as a heat protectant. Do you think I made SL yet?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2013)

[USER=95107 said:
			
		

> Mz.MoMo5235[/USER];18148555]Top of my scapula eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Girl get back in here. Your hair is longer than mine. You can make it. We still have 8 months left


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Air dried last night and straightened this morning with the flat iron using chi silk infusion as a heat protectant. Do you think I made SL yet?



I can't really tell where SL is on you. If I had to guess I would say you need about 2", but I am guessing. You are close though.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 29, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Air dried last night and straightened this morning with the flat iron using chi silk infusion as a heat protectant. Do you think I made SL yet?



Very close hun


----------



## Jobwright (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok. 2 more inches...maybe by June...maybe...


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 29, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Air dried last night and straightened this morning with the flat iron using chi silk infusion as a heat protectant. Do you think I made SL yet?



Too me it looks like you're there but 1 more inch will be solid SL.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 29, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Girl get back in here. Your hair is longer than mine. You can make it. We still have 8 months left



NO! I'M SCARED!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## tequilad28 (Mar 29, 2013)

I finally ended my 26 week stretch and got a TU! It was a beautiful thing to feel my scalp with a light tap instead of wrestling with my ng. I guess ill post pics in april for our  first  check in progress pics.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok....

My name is Mz. Mo Mo and I suffer from hair anorexia.

*takes seat with low head* 

I would like to join your challenge. Positive thoughts and positive people are just as important to hair growth as diet, technique, and milk! 

Let me know what you need of me if I am welcomed ^_^

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, doing my early check in. First photo is January's original submission. Hopefully my hair grows down instead of out by the next check in erplexed


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 31, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Take your left hand and put it on your right shoulder, then run your hand down your back until your feel the top of your shoulder blade. That is SL.
> 
> You will know it's your shoulder blade because when you roll your shoulder you will feel it go up and down.



I thought if hair was on top of the shoulder that was shoulder length.  It seems that collarbone and shoulder length are the same then. So confusing.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 31, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> I thought if hair was on top of the shoulder that was shoulder length.  It seems that collarbone and shoulder length are the same then. So confusing.



I'm always confused lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Nonie (Mar 31, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> I thought if hair was on top of the shoulder that was shoulder length.  It seems that collarbone and shoulder length are the same then. So confusing.





			
				[USER=95107]Mz.MoMo5235[/USER];18158691 said:
			
		

> I'm always confused lol
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



Wenbev you are right. SL starts right where NL ends and because shoulders slant you will still be at SL when you reach CBL. Collarbone length is also known as full shoulder length. See image below:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 31, 2013)

Nonie said:


> Wenbev you are right. SL starts right where NL ends and because shoulders slant you will still be at SL when you reach CBL. Collarbone length is also known as full shoulder length. See image below:



Yay! I've missed seeing you Nonie! You always have the visuals needed =D

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 31, 2013)

So I am guessing I'm still nl on the boarder of sl then :Yup:

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 31, 2013)

Nonie said:


> Wenbev you are right. SL starts right where NL ends and because shoulders slant you will still be at SL when you reach CBL. Collarbone length is also known as full shoulder length. See image below:



Nonie thank you!! I'll definitely make full SL/CBL by the October check in. I'm tall with a long neck but I'd say I'm three inches tops away barring any issues.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 31, 2013)

I think there is a little diversity on where shoulder length is. That explains why some of us consider it a longer than others. My attachment shows the shoulder length I am attempting to achieve. The chart I got from Naturally curly shows shoulder length around the same place as collar bone. This looks like full shoulder length on Nonie's chart. 

Since the real goal of these challenges is to check the progress of our hair toward our personal goals either shoulder length is fine. Now I know I need to state my goal as full shoulder length to be clear. I have always dreamed of being full shoulder length my whole life, and this is the closest I have ever been. The suspense of finally crossing that milestone and being that long shoulder length; I am visualizing it; I can taste it.


----------



## MsSonya (Mar 31, 2013)

So now I'm technically shooting for cbl.   I agree with you Wenbev. My hair is definitely growing out instead of down. When I comb my hair down very disappointing.    So I will determine my growth by how big my hair is getting. If that makes sense.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 31, 2013)

Checking in, Happy Easter everyone. Looks like I have a long way to go.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 31, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> Checking in, Happy Easter everyone. Looks like I have a long way to go.



Happy Easter!  I don't think you have a long way to go at all.


----------



## naija24 (Mar 31, 2013)

So apparently I'm experiencing some kind of spurt because there are hairs poking out from under my hair wrap at night! Yay! My hair is growing much faster than I ever anticipated. I think working out and drinking water every day definitely helped. Last year, it was Dominos and soda every day for maybe 8 months (I was going through a bad period yall)

Anyway, I measured and it looks like I have 2 inches until the back layer of my hair reaches neck length so maybe like August? Is it still possible to still reach SL by the end of the year?

Also, for clarification, I don't measure from the crown but from the back/bottom of my head. Is this allowed for measurement?


----------



## MissyB (Mar 31, 2013)

Here are my length check pics: 

Pic #1 is my starting pic from the beginning of March. Fresh TU. 

Pic #2  was taken last Saturday, I'm right in front -- can't see my face, but you can see the length. 

Pic #'s 3, 4 and 5 were taken about 5 minutes ago. I went to a stylist and let her do a "dusting".


----------



## Nonie (Apr 1, 2013)

[USER=380627]naija24[/USER];18163191 said:
			
		

> Also, for clarification, I don't measure from the crown but from the back/bottom of my head. Is this allowed for measurement?



As long as I have been on forums, it's where the hair reaches when viewed from the back, whether relaxed or natural and pressed or stretched. Because the hair at your nape is lowest on your head, where that hair reaches is really what most people use as their length check, regardless of whether people have a blunt cut or hair in layers. So what you are doing is the norm. 

But really the main thing is to pick a section to refer to and stick to it. Your hair growth can be monitored by referring to length change in any part of your head. So whether you use your nape like most people or side or front, it does not matter coz change in length will reflect growth in that area. And really, you aren't racing with anyone but gauging your own progress. So whatever rocks your boat, use that and stick with it for consistency and good comparison.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok ladies. Yesterday I washed and DC my hair. She almost gave me a fit but she feels soft and moisturized this A.M. I think I have to make sure I take down my celies every week until I reach SL because it was a rough detangling session after about 2 wks. I swear I feel like my hair grew out of nowhere because it is definitely back to or close to where it was before I butchered my hair...


Before butcher (end of November)









Now:


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> Checking in, Happy Easter everyone. Looks like I have a long way to go.


 
Nope, not long at all Seamonster.


----------



## Caramelangel247 (Apr 1, 2013)

MissyB said:


> Here are my length check pics:
> 
> Pic #1 is my starting pic from the beginning of March. Fresh TU.
> 
> ...



Stuff like that keeps me home scared...
I live in a predominantly white area and I notice when they "cut" my daughters hair you could barely tell anything was gone. So I think I'll probably converse with a few stylist in the area and gauge their knowledge of black hair. If it looks bleak, I have a friend who dates a black guy with dreads. She gotta know something!


----------



## nm51tj (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy Easter ladies! Check in time. Thought I'd flat iron for check in's instead- easier to see the progress. This is my 2nd attempt at flat ironing since going natural. It's still terrible but an improvement on the first attempt. Any tips on achieving silky straight natural hair would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nm51tj (Apr 1, 2013)

And another pic of my shaggy do. Ah well, at least it's growing! Can't wait for SL this year. Crossing my fingers for October


----------



## Nonie (Apr 1, 2013)

nm51tj said:


> Happy Easter ladies! Check in time. Thought I'd flat iron for check in's instead- easier to see the progress. This is my 2nd attempt at flat ironing since going natural. It's still terrible but an improvement on the first attempt. *Any tips on achieving silky straight natural hair would be greatly appreciated!*



nm51tj Do not use any moisturizer on your hair before you flat iron. All your moisture should come from conditioning. The only thing that should be on your hair when you straighten should be a heat protectant. I prefer to airdry my hair in braids with nothing on. Then I take a very narrow section and get it wet with a heat protectant spray (John Frieda Heat Defense) and pass the flat iron over it. I repeat that till all my hair has been pressed once with the spray on it. Next I start again with very narrow sections and apply a heat protectant serum to seal (John Frieda Thermal Protection Serum) and pass the iron over each section in turn.

Working on small sections ensures my hair is carefully coated and protected w/o needing to use too much product. Letting hair dry first before using spray allows me to make sure that all the wetness on my hair is protection only which means my hair is well coated/protected. 

Not using other products means that protectant adheres well to your hair so it's well sealed. If you use a moisturizer, it gets burned in the process and since it isn't supposed to be used with heat, who knows what other damage you're causing? Also that awful smell folks associate with straightening IMO is not OK. I don't get a smell when I flat iron as I described. 

For more on this, check out @westNDNbeauty's thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=431336


----------



## Caramelangel247 (Apr 1, 2013)

nm51tj said:


> Happy Easter ladies! Check in time. Thought I'd flat iron for check in's instead- easier to see the progress. This is my 2nd attempt at flat ironing since going natural. It's still terrible but an improvement on the first attempt. Any tips on achieving silky straight natural hair would be greatly appreciated!



My method. 
on clean hair that has been deep conditioned. 
Apply garnier fructis leave in conditioner. Then apply garnier fructis smoothing serum.
Blow dry my hair using a comb attachment. 
Section my hair into four. Turn my flatirons to the medium setting. Idk how much heat that is, I just stop if I hear sizzling and popping, or if I see smoke, or if I can SMELL anything. Then I spray one section with the garnier fructis heat protectant. Then use a comb to stretch the hair out as I apply the flatirons. 

This is just the method that works for me. And the cheapest product line I have found that works since all 3 probably cost $10. 

I'm no longer natural since I got a perm two weeks ago.


----------



## nm51tj (Apr 1, 2013)

And another of my shaggy do! Ah well, at least it's growing. Fingers crossed for October check in


----------



## nm51tj (Apr 1, 2013)

Nonie said:


> nm51tj Do not use any moisturizer on your hair before you flat iron. All your moisture should come from conditioning. The only thing that should be on your hair when you straighten should be a heat protectant. I prefer to airdry my hair in braids with nothing on. Then I take a very narrow section and get it wet with a heat protectant spray (John Frieda Heat Defense) and pass the flat iron over it. I repeat that till all my hair has been pressed once with the spray on it. Next I start again with very narrow sections and apply a heat protectant serum to seal (John Frieda Thermal Protection Serum) and pass the iron over each section in turn.
> 
> Working on small sections ensures my hair is carefully coated and protected w/o needing to use too much product. Letting hair dry first before using spray allows me to make sure that all the wetness on my hair is protection only which means my hair is well coated/protected.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! I'll give it a try!


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 1, 2013)

nm51tj said:


> Happy Easter ladies! Check in time. Thought I'd flat iron for check in's instead- easier to see the progress. This is my 2nd attempt at flat ironing since going natural. It's still terrible but an improvement on the first attempt. Any tips on achieving silky straight natural hair would be greatly appreciated!



My method: I do a prepoo of ceramide rich oils for either 30 min with heat or and hour or two without. Shampoo with Giovanni smooth as silk deep moisture, 10min with Giovanni nutrafix reconstructor, dc wish Giovanni deep moisture condish for 30 min or so with heat rinse out and add Giovanni direct leave in lightly. Braid hair up and air dry. Add redken's smooth down or another serum like heat protectant lightly blow, and press hair. Follow with flat iron for curl and body. So far that's what's worked for me to get pin straight hair that stays straight until I wash and reverts when wet.
*Forgot to mention, flatiron is set at 375 degrees and is only used once. I would not recommened using wet products prior to flat ironing.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Apr 1, 2013)

::Checking in:::
 I believe that my hair is doing way better than it was before.

Starting pic::


View attachment 202639

Currently:


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Apr 1, 2013)

Starting pic::


----------



## naija24 (Apr 2, 2013)

Nonie said:


> As long as I have been on forums, it's where the hair reaches when viewed from the back, whether relaxed or natural and pressed or stretched. Because the hair at your nape is lowest on your head, where that hair reaches is really what most people use as their length check, regardless of whether people have a blunt cut or hair in layers. So what you are doing is the norm.
> 
> But really the main thing is to pick a section to refer to and stick to it. Your hair growth can be monitored by referring to length change in any part of your head. So whether you use your nape like most people or side or front, it does not matter coz change in length will reflect growth in that area. And really, you aren't racing with anyone but gauging your own progress. So whatever rocks your boat, use that and stick with it for consistency and good comparison.


 
Okay, so then I measured from the nape of my neck to the start of my shoulders and it's about 5-5.5 inches. So I should get to SL by maybe this time next year :/ and grazing it by the end of this year. Which kind of sucks. And that's if I have zero setbacks.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok so April is the check in month.and my first check in for this challenge 

So my starting length is some where around nl I guess.

I'm natural

I shaved my head May 5 2012 (I was already natural. Shaved for other reasons) 

My goal is to be full sl in the back by the end of the year? I don't want to say "full on" sl since my hair is in natural layers and I won't be doing any blunt cuts any time soon.

My reggie is really simple:
Wash with suave naturals when my scalp says so

Cond with aussie moist 

Water rinses when I want

Oil as needed with evco, evoo, castor oil, and eo mixed

Leave in sallys genetic biolage cond (yes I use a rinse out cond as a leave in)

Air dry in a fro or in a pony (now that I can actually pony ^_^) 

I take Flintstone gummies when I feel like it. I try to drink 96oz of water a day, I eat crappy, don't work out though I should, no growth aids although I drink a lot of milk which has biotin in it... 



View attachment 202939

This pic is a few days to a week old so very recent 

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## naija24 (Apr 3, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Ok so April is the check in month.and my first check in for this challenge
> 
> So my starting length is some where around nl I guess.
> 
> ...



This gives me hope!!! You went from totally shaved to THAT in seven months? That's amazing to me. You'll be shoulder length by August at that rate.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 5, 2013)

Just a quick pic of my wimpy sock bun ladies.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2013)

^^Very nice.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 5, 2013)

Wimpy bun my booty! Its neat and looks good! I don't even know how to do a bun yet at my length! Lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## DanniVonne (Apr 5, 2013)

Can people still join this challange?


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 5, 2013)

DanniVonne said:


> Can people still join this challange?



You sure can DanniVonne


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 6, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Just a quick pic of my wimpy sock bun ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, that is pretty, how did you get it to look so full. How did you cover the sock so well?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> Wow, that is pretty, how did you get it to look so full. How did you cover the sock so well?



Thanks ma'am.  I just used a ankle sock bc I knew my hair would cover that small of a sock and after I put my ponytail thru the sock I brushed it down around the sock. Then I placed a small rubber band around the bun and rolled my ends around the bun and placed another rubber band to secure. My ends and hair has macadamia oil in in to protect it. I will do a pic tutorial later to show how I did it if it will help  I just need to figure out what i can cover my sock with so my hair is up against smooth material and not the sock.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Here's tutorial pics of my sock bun.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the pix  gives me a better idea of where I need to be at length wise to try

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## tequilad28 (Apr 8, 2013)

Pics from my TU last wk after a 26 wk stretch. Unfortunately I didnt have a startin pic since my hair was already braided


----------



## tequilad28 (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry other pics that didnt upload the first time.


----------



## tequilad28 (Apr 8, 2013)

The results from my attempt last nite


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 8, 2013)

tequilad28 said:


> The results from my attempt last nite



Gorgeous! I can't wait to start rollersetting this summer!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 9, 2013)

I haven't been able to post on LHCF like I wanted to because I've been in training for the last week with work but anyhoo.  I wound up cutting about an inch to an inch & a half of raggely ends from my hair about 2 weeks ago & decided to transition to natural at the same time.  Right now I'm rocking a wig with my usual cornrows & I was considering going from mid-week cowashing to only pooing on the weekends but I quickly changed my mind back from that . Gonna do some kinky twists at the end of the month to have a good amount of NG to work with & try to keep them in for about 2 months which is gonna bring me to a little over 5 months post. Happy Hair Growing ladies!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 10, 2013)

Had to share this!

There is this white boy on my team who us obsessed with my phony pony. So I told him if he got good scores on his customer surveys I would let him wear it.

Well surveys came in today and.. 



View attachment 204277

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2013)

^^Girl you crazy  I am glad you are having fun at work


----------



## tequilad28 (Apr 10, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Gorgeous! I can't wait to start rollersetting this summer!



Thx! Cant wait to see pics when you do


----------



## cynthiapierfax (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm shoulder length but will aim for fu SL. Hopefully by the end of the year  is it common to cut .5 inches off before install or can I tell hair dresser just do .25?


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 12, 2013)

Still going strong with caring for my hair. Will give that sock bun a try during the warmer months. Have decided to continue being a straight haired natural through spring and most likely discontinue doing hard presses so its not pin straight and go for more of a textured straight. I'm calling SL for the next check in and full SL for October.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm guessing with my usual growth rate pending no set backs I may make full shoulder length by the end of the year... Yeah? That's what I'm thinking 

Considering all of my layers. I'm probably not doing any blunt cuts til I reach apl or longer

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## BonBon (Apr 15, 2013)

Well I got a bit of a nice surprise. The back of my hair is near full shoulder length. I appear to have had quite a growth spurterplexed, but it maybe down to changing my diet. I'm guessing the shortest layers from the top of my head will still be necklength by the end of the year though. 

 Never had hair touching my back before because of alopecia and what not. Feel exited hehe. I need till December. Hardcore hiding the hair is the truth.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 15, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> Well I got a bit of a nice surprise. The back of my hair is near full shoulder length. I appear to have had quite a growth spurterplexed, but it maybe down to changing my diet. I'm guessing the shortest layers from the top of my head will still be necklength by the end of the year though.
> 
> Never had hair touching my back before because of alopecia and what not. Feel exited hehe. I need till December. Hardcore hiding the hair is the truth.



Wonderful news!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2013)

I am going to try to wear finger coils for the next 15 weeks. This should reduce manipulation and give me at least a bit of a break during the week. That will bring me to my 1 year bc anniversary. Maybe I will be close to NL by then.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 15, 2013)

Still working with my same routine as usual. I'm gonna bump up my kinky twists from the end of the month to this weekend. I'll be buying all my supplies on maybe Thursday or Friday after work. I'll wash & do a heavy protein treatment followed up by a moisturizing DC on Thursday night. Then start on my twists Friday night & finish them up on Saturday morning. I sure hope that managing my natural hair will be as easy (if not easier) than managing my NG. I thank God that its been easy this far. The way that I air dry has her very compliant!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 15, 2013)

I kind of did a wash n go with diffuser. It's been so hot here in Texas so I'm giving my wigs a break. I cowashed with organix and then dc'd with marrocan oil recon and singled in GM on soaking wet hair and argon eco styler gel (all in the shower). I wrapped in a t-shirt and let it soak up all the extra moisture for 20 min and then diffused.  I have this patch at my crown that is so frizzy/cottony and it is sooo annoying. Sigh...


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2013)

I did a henna gloss yesterday, it was awesome! I'm still using Njoy's oil for growth. I've moved my touchup date again back to May 11th instead of June 1st. I really think airdrying is not for me so starting in May I will be rollersetting my hair or blowdrying (only as a last resort). Other than that my hairs doing ok. Cowashing 2x week, DC 2x week, shampoo 1x week, weekly protein, LOCB to keep my hair soft and moisturized. Now I need to find my rollerset products...


----------



## MsKikiStar (Apr 15, 2013)

Here's my check-in update  (sorry I'm late!)

I flat ironed last night and created this collage earlier today. The top 2 pics are from 4/13/12: left is that morning, right is after my haircut. The bottom left is my big chop on 10/30/12, bottom right from last night. I had 2" of growth when I chopped and trimmed a few times afterwards. 



Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 16, 2013)

MsKikiStar I am confused

Top left looks like you are shoulder length, but top right looks like a fresh cut. Did you make SL and then get a new style? Your hair looks pretty in all of the pictures.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 16, 2013)

[USER=327887]Seamonster[/USER];18250385 said:
			
		

> MsKikiStar I am confused
> 
> Top left looks like you are shoulder length, but top right looks like a fresh cut. Did you make SL and then get a new style? Your hair looks pretty in all of the pictures.



 Seamonster, you must be tired because she explained. Three of the pics are from 2012. Bottom right was today. Yes she was past CBL in April 2012 then she got a cut the same day she took first pic to what you see top right. She BC'd again late last year (bottom left) and is now just making SL (bottom right).


----------



## MsKikiStar (Apr 16, 2013)

thank you Nonie. 

Seamonster I included all 3 photos from 2012 because I was being lazy. Sorry if that was confusing.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Apr 16, 2013)

I see his thread started but I would like to follow along. Shoulder length is my goal for this year. I am not relaxed and I am currently wearing a weave. I intend to wear weaves the majority of this year. I tend to have the most retention when I leave my hair alone for long periods of time. I know my hair type is 4 but when it comes to the sub-categories I am lost. I do know I have a combination of medium and fine strands and that my hair requires protein often.


----------



## BonBon (Apr 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum^

 I'm doing it through protective styling and low manipulation also


----------



## MsSonya (Apr 16, 2013)

I decided to try a different deep conditioner. So I just tried the Sof n Free protein and olive oil conditioner. Well, my hair didnt like the stuff. It made it very hard and crunchy. I know it was the protein, my hair doesnt like protein. I had to cowash about 20 times to get my poor hair back to "normal". 
My hair also refused to like the co wash cond I have used in the past. I had to change that also. My hair will not be the boss of me..... well I guess I will have to surrender. erplexed
One good thing that came out of this is that now I can put my hair in a bun while in the shower. Really hopes this cuts down on manipulaton.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2013)

[USER=386583 said:
			
		

> OriginalCrownandGlory[/USER];18254727]I see his thread started but I would like to follow along. Shoulder length is my goal for this year. I am not relaxed and I am currently wearing a weave. I intend to wear weaves the majority of this year. I tend to have the most retention when I leave my hair alone for long periods of time. I know my hair type is 4 but when it comes to the sub-categories I am lost. I do know I have a combination of medium and fine strands and that my hair requires protein often.


 
We aren't picky about join dates. Come on in!


----------



## naija24 (Apr 16, 2013)

My hair is finally touching my neck!!

I'm unsure if I'll make it to SL this year though. If I do, I'll just be grazing it, like BARELY.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 16, 2013)

MsSonya said:


> I decided to try a different deep conditioner. So I just tried the Sof n Free protein and olive oil conditioner. Well, my hair didnt like the stuff. It made it very hard and crunchy. I know it was the protein, my hair doesnt like protein. I had to cowash about 20 times to get my poor hair back to "normal".
> My hair also refused to like the co wash cond I have used in the past. I had to change that also. My hair will not be the boss of me..... well I guess I will have to surrender. erplexed
> One good thing that came out of this is that now I can put my hair in a bun while in the shower. Really hopes this cuts down on manipulaton.



Have you tried any of the Giovanni products?  They have been very good to me. And the reconstructors that I have tried from Giovanni have left my hair strong but soft.


----------



## MsSonya (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh, I have been very tempted to try Giovanni. Especially because of the views on this board. 
I am trying very hard not to turn into a product junkie again. Plus I guess I will just keep 'trying' to stick what is working for me. But they do have trial sizes somewhere...


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 17, 2013)

I think I'm going to jump in and join this challenge. My hair is NL right now and I'm using a whole host of methods to grow it out (vitamins, MN, JBCO, and the Nioxin system). If I'm not SL by next year, it'll be because my hair follicles died of exhaustion, but I gained an inch and a half in about 6 weeks, so I'll be happy if I keep that rate up.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 17, 2013)

MsSonya said:


> Oh, I have been very tempted to try Giovanni. Especially because of the views on this board.
> I am trying very hard not to turn into a product junkie again. Plus I guess I will just keep 'trying' to stick what is working for me. But they do have trial sizes somewhere...



Not trying to be the pusha lol but I've found the trial sizes at vitacost.


----------



## jcdlox (Apr 17, 2013)

sounbeweavable said:


> I think I'm going to jump in and join this challenge. My hair is NL right now and I'm using a whole host of methods to grow it out (vitamins, MN, JBCO, and the Nioxin system). If I'm not SL by next year, it'll be because my hair follicles died of exhaustion, but I gained an inch and a half in about 6 weeks, so I'll be happy if I keep that rate up.



Inch and a half in 6 weeks? Regimen please, what gave this tremendous growth?


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 17, 2013)

jcdlox said:


> Inch and a half in 6 weeks? Regimen please, what gave this tremendous growth?



I had a sew in during that period and I was using a mix of MN, jojoba oil, tea tree oil, peppermint oil, and cayenne oil with a little sulfur 8, coconut oil, and doo gro anti itch oil on my scalp daily. I was also taking 10,000 biotin, 2000 MSM, a multi vitamin, evening primrose oil, and recently added garlic and fish oil. It seemed like most of that growth sprouted in the first 2-3 weeks, which was quite a shock since my hair usually grows pretty slowly. 

I just started using JBCO and Nioxin last week.


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 17, 2013)

Restarting my SL challenge, I dont think I will be SL by the end of the year, maybe NL, since I BC'ed not to long ago.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Apr 17, 2013)

My current length I am going to say is neck length
I am natural
My retention method will be low manipulation with weaves

The starting pics I have are the pictures taking right before my current install. This is my hair freshly washed with no product but it is not stretched. I want to be full shoulder length by the end of this year. Right now my bang reaches my upper lip. Now that I look at the pic I may be just dusting my shoulders.














I can't get the last picture to show


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2013)

I went ahead & did some kinky twists on Thursday/Friday & goodness gracious it took a long time to do them. I poo'd & did a protein treatment with ORS Hair Mayo for about 20 minutes then moisturizing DC with Elasta QP DPR 11+ for about 25. Hoping to keep the twists in for a while. 

I made a new discovery as well.  Every now & then my scalp would feel tingly & a burning sensation when I would DC but I could never figure out why.  Then I started paying attention to the times that it would feel that way. The times that it happened, the conditioners that I used were ORS Replenishing, ORS Hair Mayo, Motions Silk Protein & a couple others that I used up & no longer have. Can anyone point out the common ingredient that may be in these that had my scalp feeling like I needed to peel it off?  I'll give you a subtle hint. They all have protein in them!!  Okay, I guess it that wasn't so subtle.  It doesn't happen often because I only use these conditioners every few weeks.  I normally use a moisturizing condish twice a week. I experimented this time to make sure though.  This time I only applied the ORS Hair Mayo about a half an inch from my scalp to the ends & made sure not to touch my scalp at all. Then I put some on my edges (touching my scalp on purpose) just to see if this really was the issue. Low & behold, about 2 minutes after putting my plastic cap on, my edges started tingling & burning.  No more protein conditioner on my scalp.  The only time that it didn't really bother my scalp was with a couple of Organix conditioners (Coconut Milk in the white bottle & Acai Berry Avocado in the pink bottle) that I cowash with & I did rub them onto my scalp when I cowash. Is this what protein sensitive means or does that term only apply to hair & not the scalp?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Restarting my SL challenge, I dont think I will be SL by the end of the year, maybe NL, since I BC'ed not to long ago.


 
Just hang out with us anyone and try to have fun. I may not make it to SL either. I just use challenges to try to stay focused with my regimen and hair care.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2013)

londonfog said:


> I went ahead & did some kinky twists on Thursday/Friday & goodness gracious it took a long time to do them. I poo'd & did a protein treatment with ORS Hair Mayo for about 20 minutes then moisturizing DC with Elasta QP DPR 11+ for about 25. Hoping to keep the twists in for a while.
> 
> I made a new discovery as well. Every now & then my scalp would feel tingly & a burning sensation when I would DC but I could never figure out why. Then I started paying attention to the times that it would feel that way. The times that it happened, the conditioners that I used were ORS Replenishing, ORS Hair Mayo, Motions Silk Protein & a couple others that I used up & no longer have. Can anyone point out the common ingredient that may be in these that had my scalp feeling like I needed to peel it off? I'll give you a subtle hint. They all have protein in them!! Okay, I guess it that wasn't so subtle. It doesn't happen often because I only use these conditioners every few weeks. I normally use a moisturizing condish twice a week. I experimented this time to make sure though. This time I only applied the ORS Hair Mayo about a half an inch from my scalp to the ends & made sure not to touch my scalp at all. Then I put some on my edges (touching my scalp on purpose) just to see if this really was the issue. Low & behold, about 2 minutes after putting my plastic cap on, my edges started tingling & burning.  No more protein conditioner on my scalp.  The only time that it didn't really bother my scalp was with a couple of Organix conditioners (Coconut Milk in the white bottle & Acai Berry Avocado in the pink bottle) that I cowash with & I did rub them onto my scalp when I cowash. Is this what protein sensitive means or does that term only apply to hair & not the scalp?


 
Protein sensitive applies to the hair. It refers to hair that really has enough protein and can't take protein often. 

It could be the protein in the products but it could be that protein conditioners tend to use an ingredient that moisturizing conditioners don't use. The products that you are using are far from natural so you should keep them away from your scalp. ORS ingredient list is pretty bad. 

I think keeping protein conditioners away from your scalp is a good idea. Your scalp doesn't need protein. I wouldn't put moisturizing conditioners on the scalp either unless they are natural or intended to be used for a scalp treatment which a few conditioners are.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in week 2 of 15 for my finger coils. Only 13 to go


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2013)

Dc'ed today but didn't use any shampoo. I will need to tomorrow morning though. I added some silk amino acid to my Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex shampoo because I'm out of protein shampoo and that's what I'll be using to wash my hair with in the morning. I need to keep my hair strong. Heaven knows I need a henna treatment and color as well.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 22, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Protein sensitive applies to the hair. It refers to hair that really has enough protein and can't take protein often.
> 
> It could be the protein in the products but it could be that protein conditioners tend to use an ingredient that moisturizing conditioners don't use. The products that you are using are far from natural so you should keep them away from your scalp. ORS ingredient list is pretty bad.
> 
> I think keeping protein conditioners away from your scalp is a good idea. Your scalp doesn't need protein. I wouldn't put moisturizing conditioners on the scalp either unless they are natural or intended to be used for a scalp treatment which a few conditioners are.



faithVA, thanks for responding! I didn't even know that I wasn't supposed to put moisturizing DC on my scalp either!! Boy you live & you learn! I guess I know now lol!


----------



## Nonie (Apr 22, 2013)

londonfog, I don't believe any conditioner belongs on the scalp. Conditioners are for moisturizing hair and usually leave a coating on the hair to protect strands after you rinse so if you put it on your scalp, you probably leave an icky coating on your scalp when your scalp which would interfere with sebum's moisturizing of the scalp. When I apply conditioner, I actually skip about an inch of hair close to the scalp and focus on the older sections of my hair. I baggy so sebum takes care of that secion close to my scalp.  Ever since I stopped putting stuff on my scalp, I have not had itches and my scalp is never dry.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2013)

^^Some conditioners are for the scalp. If they are they will mention it specifically on the directions. AO conditioners will say to massage it into the scalp. Also DevaCurl Heaven in Hair. They are hair treatments and scalp treatments. I use my AO specifically for the scalp and it has helped tremendously. But I only use those that are designed for that purpose.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 23, 2013)

[USER=292332]faithVA[/USER];18289727 said:
			
		

> ^^Some conditioners are for the scalp. If they are they will mention it specifically on the directions. AO conditioners will say to massage it into the scalp. Also DevaCurl Heaven in Hair. They are hair treatments and scalp treatments. I use my AO specifically for the scalp and it has helped tremendously. But I only use those that are designed for that purpose.



Which AO conditioners say to massage into scalp? GPB and HSR are the ones I have used and don't remember ever seeing that. I woulda side-eyed the product that said that. Just like I don't believe conditioners can clean hair like shampoo can. 

My scalp got itchy just at the thought of massaging conditioner into my scalp. :crazy: A produc-free scalp is so important to me that it is part of why even though I avoid getting conditioner to my scalp, I still dunk my head in an ACV solution and massage it till my scalp is tingling as a final step in my wash.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2013)

I use AO Blue Chamomile.

I know you don't believe in it.  I have had good results with it though. It's the first time in 20 years I have had a scalp that doesn't itch. I especially like the Heaven In Hair. It has worked well for me. 

Most conditioners don't say that but some do. But the point isn't which we prefer. The point is she should follow the directions on the conditioner.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 23, 2013)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=292332 said:
			
		

> faithVA[/URL];18289895"]I use AO Blue Chamomile.
> 
> I know you don't believe in it.  I have had good results with it though. It's the first time in 20 years I have had a scalp that doesn't itch. I especially like the Heaven In Hair. It has worked well for me.
> 
> Most conditioners don't say that but some do. But the point isn't which we prefer. The point is she should follow the directions on the conditioner.



I do agree with following directions which is why I asked where it says to massage into scalp on Aubrey conditioners. Also I do like to use common sense and since using on my scalp a product whose purpose is to provide a conditioning coating on hair and still leave it after rinsing makes no sense to me, I don't do it. And I mention it so those who would consider the reasons for doing things before just jumping on the bandwagon but somehow never did think about this may give it some thought and maybe see if it makes any difference to not apply conditioner to scalp. I mean if no one ever says it, no one would know this option. I have gotten positive feedback from many people I made this suggestion to. I remember one poster who thought dandruff was her problem but came to find conditioner residue was the culprit and had no more itchy scalp or flakes after she stopped putting conditioner on her scalp.

And while on this note, I should mention that I consider CW a moisturizing procedure not a cleansing one and again conditioner goes on my hair; I don't massage into my scalp. The only thing I massage into my scalp is shampoo on wash day.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2013)

Nothing wrong with pointing things out. People have different needs. Nothing wrong with people hearing both sides. Giving people the facts so they can eventually figure out what works for them is what matters.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 23, 2013)

I know for me, with the exception of oil, my scalp likes to be product free as well or it gets all itchy and scabby =/ no bueno

But I also do Co-washes but not to cleanse my scalp, just to recondition my hair after rinsing product off of it if my scalp is still clean

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2013)

Nonie & faithVA, thanks ladies for y'alls help!! I haven't had an itchy scalp since I started my HHJ in around Sept or Oct 2012 but I know that daggone tingling during those specific times had to be from something that was going on my scalp that shouldn't be, lol! I'll keep the DC to about half an inch to an inch away from my scalp from now on including with the cowashes.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey yall what yall doing?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2013)

^^Nothing, what you doing?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 24, 2013)

^^lol girl nothing.  I know I need to take some pics huh


----------



## Wenbev (May 1, 2013)

It's sad to see this post fall to the wayside...how's everyone doing??? Can we get some updates from all the lovely SLs? 
My update - I have stopped pressing for the time being...too hot in LV for that! I sweat too much in my head. I am relearning my natural kinks since I've been straight since September.  Doing braid outs on stretched hair, cowashing is not for me. Still slowly inching towards SL. Will definitely hit it by July a with a full SL/CBL by the October check-in.


----------



## naija24 (May 1, 2013)

I can check in sure. So, I have been growing my hair out. It's growing pretty fast....in the back. Which annoys me because my hair is kind of like a mullet now and I'm torn between trimming the back or just suffering through this stage. 

I have about 3 more inches for the back to reach the bottom of my neck, so I'm looking at NL by September or so, which is my usual record but ARGH it's so frustrating. I hope that if I am NL by September, I can at least be skimming SL by December.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 1, 2013)

Im nervous to join this challenge but ok....

Currently NL. BC to 2 inches in July 2012. Fine haired natural. For retention it's ayurvedics for strength, some protective styles and hiding it at night. I dust frequently because fine hair splits with the wind. Also moisturize and seal daily with teas and oils. My go to styles are flat twist outs or phony buns with Marley hair.

I will edit and post pics here later.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2013)

Not much happening here. I did a pretty decent trim at the beginning of April so haven't made much progress. Trying to find a few flat twist hair styles to alternate between. If I can get 4 to 6 flat twists styles I can just rock them for the rest of the year. My product and wash day regimen is coming along nicely. I still have a few more things to narrow down but it's the first time I have really had any staple products in years.

Just in flat twists now. Will wear a wig on some weekends. Will cowash midweek if I can. 

I don't have any estimates of when I will hit anything. It will be the end of the year at the earliest. My 1 year bc anniversary is in August. I hope to surpass where I was when I cut last august.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 1, 2013)

Sad I keep forgetting about this thread.  We do need to be more active in here ladies.  My weeks have pretty much been same ole same ole. I still have been cowashing once a week and dcing.  I did order some new products check out the mothers day thread. I'm excited to try the stuff but I'm in a sew in for a month. Gave my wigs a break since I've been wigging it like crazy. I talked to some of the ladies in the fine hair thread on possibly doing a henna treatment when my sew in comes out. I did rcv some great advice about the process. Im very nervous as I have never hennad before but we shall see. I'm going to do a trim and measure in June like around the the 15th so I can see if my PS'ING is paying off.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 1, 2013)

Checking in: I'm still in a sew in. my leave out/bang now reaches the bottom of my lower lip. That equates to about an inch of growth since my last post. The rest of my hair I won't see until I am in between installs but my base is lifting so I know it's growing. If I can keep this kind of growth through the year then I will make it to full shoulder length with thick healthy ends.

Actually if I keep this growth rate I would be past shoulder length by the end of this year. I also joined the 12 inches in 12 months challenge, if I can achieve that I will be an extremely happy camper!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsSonya (May 1, 2013)

I havent posted much because I have only been moisturizing and sealing daily. After I flat iron I keep it straight for 2 wks or longer if I can.
But I do need to post daily, to keep our thread alive. I hope I will at least be SL stretched by Dec.


----------



## Jobwright (May 1, 2013)

I'm here!  Still here at SL. I just took my kinky twists out Monday night.  I used apogee 2 min yesterday. My hair felt really dry today so I bought some Elasta QP intense conditioner. I currently have it on spritz wet hair in 4 sections under a plastic cap and a skully. I will leave this on for about an hour (until I finish cooking dinner and eat), rinse, seal (I don't know what leave in to use but I have several), seal with Naptiral85's Shea mix, air dry, corn roll and wig it for the next few days. Has anyone with fine transitioning hair used Shea Moisture Yucca and Boabam?  I have the whole line. Thinking about using the Thickening Moisture Mist as a leave in but I know I need a SUPER DUPER MOISTURE leave in since I did the protein yesterday. Help!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 1, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I'm here!  Still here at SL. I just took my kinky twists out Monday night.  I used apogee 2 min yesterday. My hair felt really dry today so I bought some Elasta QP intense conditioner. I currently have it on spritz wet hair in 4 sections under a plastic cap and a skully. I will leave this on for about an hour (until I finish cooking dinner and eat), rinse, seal (I don't know what leave in to use but I have several), seal with Naptiral85's Shea mix, air dry, corn roll and wig it for the next few days. Has anyone with fine transitioning hair used Shea Moisture Yucca and Boabam?  I have the whole line. Thinking about using the Thickening Moisture Mist as a leave in but I know I need a SUPER DUPER MOISTURE leave in since I did the protein yesterday. Help!



I have not used that particular mist by shea moisture.  I dk it may be the same mist if that's the only one in the line.  If it is then yes I did use it and no it does not give a lot of moisture.  For me it just refreshed my curls and smelled really good. But if you are looking for moisture and you have the line have you tried the milk? That smells heavenly also and tons of moisture.  The only thing with shea moisture line is that it attracts bees so bee ware lol.


----------



## Jobwright (May 1, 2013)

Cool! THANK YOU @HairPleezeGrow I have the milk and will try it tonight!


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2013)

I should be full SL by my 45th birthday in October if all goes well. I need at least 2.5" more to get there. I may need to start wigging it for a while starting this month. My hair loves cowashing so I will have to wear it under the wig in a way I can still cowash daily.


----------



## Jobwright (May 1, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I have not used that particular mist by shea moisture.  I dk it may be the same mist if that's the only one in the line.  If it is then yes I did use it and no it does not give a lot of moisture.  For me it just refreshed my curls and smelled really good. But if you are looking for moisture and you have the line have you tried the milk? That smells heavenly also and tons of moisture.  The only thing with shea moisture line is that it attracts bees so bee ware lol.



One more quick question...Do you use it on wet hair, damp hair or dry hair and about how much? Sorry but I really want to get this right.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 1, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> One more quick question...Do you use it on wet hair, damp hair or dry hair and about how much? Sorry but I really want to get this right.



I use it on wet or damp hair if I have the time for it to get damp. And you don't need much at all. I would just part my hair in 4 sections and put a dime size to quarter size amount and rake/shingle it through.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 1, 2013)

Ugh. The app won't let me attach pics during edit. So here is my start pic

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Wenbev (May 2, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sad I keep forgetting about this thread.  We do need to be more active in here ladies.  My weeks have pretty much been same ole same ole. I still have been cowashing once a week and dcing.  I did order some new products check out the mothers day thread. I'm excited to try the stuff but I'm in a sew in for a month. Gave my wigs a break since I've been wigging it like crazy. I talked to some of the ladies in the fine hair thread on possibly doing a henna treatment when my sew in comes out. I did rcv some great advice about the process. Im very nervous as I have never hennad before but we shall see. I'm going to do a trim and measure in June like around the the 15th so I can see if my PS'ING is paying off.



HairPleezeGrow the henna is a piece of cake  I have been using henna and other Ayurvedic herbs to offer strength and some thickness to my fine strands. Love it!


----------



## Wenbev (May 2, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I'm here!  Still here at SL. I just took my kinky twists out Monday night.  I used apogee 2 min yesterday. My hair felt really dry today so I bought some Elasta QP intense conditioner. I currently have it on spritz wet hair in 4 sections under a plastic cap and a skully. I will leave this on for about an hour (until I finish cooking dinner and eat), rinse, seal (I don't know what leave in to use but I have several), seal with Naptiral85's Shea mix, air dry, corn roll and wig it for the next few days. Has anyone with fine transitioning hair used Shea Moisture Yucca and Boabam?  I have the whole line. Thinking about using the Thickening Moisture Mist as a leave in but I know I need a SUPER DUPER MOISTURE leave in since I did the protein yesterday. Help!



Jobwright I've never tried the shes moisture line bc my fine hair does not line Shea butter. It just sits on top of my hair  I have two leave ins on rotation right now and they're Giovanni products. Love Giovanni! Also when you go a protein, try to add a moisture dc after. My hair is always dry and hard after if I don't do a moisture dc.


----------



## Wenbev (May 2, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Ugh. The app won't let me attach pics during edit. So here is my start pic
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Welcome DarkJoy !


----------



## Babygrowth (May 2, 2013)

Hi ladies! I'm in sooooo many under challenges I keep forgetting that this one is just as important! My hair is growing good! This month I will start rollersetting. I will also do some type of treatment 2x month (henna, sukesh, henndigo, ayurvedic DC's) I definitely gained some thickness so I know length is coming next...


----------



## DarkJoy (May 2, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Welcome @DarkJoy !


 Thank you Wenbev!


----------



## naija24 (May 2, 2013)

if i hit shoulder length due to having a mullet from growing out my pixie cut, would that count? LOL. right now, that is how my hair is growing. debating to trim it or endure the dreaded mullet. idk what other ladies' experiences is with that. 

someone said to trim it and my hair will always grow at the same length. Thoughts?


----------



## Babygrowth (May 2, 2013)

naija24 said:


> if i hit shoulder length due to having a mullet from growing out my pixie cut, would that count? LOL. right now, that is how my hair is growing. debating to trim it or endure the dreaded mullet. idk what other ladies' experiences is with that.
> 
> someone said to trim it and my hair will always grow at the same length. Thoughts?



Yep that counts! What I'm doing is once I get to SL I will maintain this length so that some of the other layers will catch up...


----------



## naija24 (May 2, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Yep that counts! What I'm doing is once I get to SL I will maintain this length so that some of the other layers will catch up...



so you're okay with the mullet look? i read online that it's like this terrible terrible thing so I started to dread it a bit.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 2, 2013)

naija24 said:


> so you're okay with the mullet look? i read online that it's like this terrible terrible thing so I started to dread it a bit.



Girl, I don't care. Its really not that bad. But if you want to trim it, do it! Or bun it so nobody knows but you and cut it when you're ready! Some Ppl are sooo dramatic!


----------



## naija24 (May 2, 2013)

yeah, i was just wondering. i decided that no matter what my hair looks like this year, i WILL NOT cut any of my hair. not even trim. unless i absolutely needed to.

after that terrible hoopla of a thread i created accidentally made, i think i'm gonna do my own hair and just pull it back with hair clips or something until it's a decent length all around. i really want to be SL by December.


----------



## Wenbev (May 2, 2013)

naija24 said:


> if i hit shoulder length due to having a mullet from growing out my pixie cut, would that count? LOL. right now, that is how my hair is growing. debating to trim it or endure the dreaded mullet. idk what other ladies' experiences is with that.
> 
> someone said to trim it and my hair will always grow at the same length. Thoughts?



I wouldn't trim. If the ends are healthy, why trim?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 2, 2013)

naija24 said:


> if i hit shoulder length due to having a mullet from growing out my pixie cut, would that count? LOL. right now, that is how my hair is growing. debating to trim it or endure the dreaded mullet. idk what other ladies' experiences is with that.
> 
> someone said to trim it and my hair will always grow at the same length. Thoughts?



Yes it counts. My hair I think grows out like a mullet but oh well I don't really care. I just fluff and go if I'm wearing my hair out. I wouldn't trim it unless you are in need of a trim. Yes keep your ends dusted bit no major cutting bc of the shape right now. Have you thought about protective styles until you are at a comfortable length for you?


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 2, 2013)

I have the mullet issue when I rock my kinks in all their glory and that's how it will be because my nape has a looser curl pattern so the hang is different. I just throw on a head band and it lifts the nape and go on about my business.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 2, 2013)

Still here, nothing new on my end. Just sticking to my reggie and ignoring my hair. I'll be starting physical therapy soon so maybe that will give me a nice growth spurt as a get my knee and shoulders active again and then start working out

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 3, 2013)

Soooo I'm getting all these products I ordered coming in and I'm itching to try them out but I'm in a sew in for a month :-( timing is not perfect.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 3, 2013)

What goodies did you buy?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 3, 2013)

OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> What goodies did you buy?


 

I ended up getting:

Hairveda-- *Shipped*
Deluxe Whpped Creme
Deluxe Moist Con 24/7
Jardin oil
Vatika frosting
Acai berry phyto


Silk Dreams-- *Ordered*
Vanilla Silk Cream 2
Mocha Silk Hair Milk 1 
Avocado Pudding 2



BASK-- *Rcvd*
YAM 
Vanilla Whisky repairative hair soak



Hairatage Hydrations--*Ordered*
Soft coconut marshmallow 
Jar of Joe
Pink Lemon berry Mimosa
Banana Pudding DC 


Shescentit-- *Rcvd*
Banana burlee moist con
Tahitian vanilla/coconut LI
Scalp spritz



Naturelle Grow-- *Ordered*
Pumpkin seed creamy hair whip


----------



## Wenbev (May 3, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I ended up getting:
> 
> Hairveda-- *Shipped*
> Deluxe Whpped Creme
> ...



LOL you went shopping!!  Please report back after you've tried some of them


----------



## Wenbev (May 4, 2013)

Just washed out my henna, sitting with a dc now and feeling sleepy


----------



## Jobwright (May 4, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Just washed out my henna, sitting with a dc now and feeling sleepy



I really want to try Henna but I'm scared. I really don't know how to do it and do t clearly understand the benefits. Does it make since to do it if I am hiding my hair? What are the benefits you see?  I'm transitioning so I have many issues and not sure how to correct most of them other than to just wait...


----------



## Jobwright (May 4, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow You went on a spree!  I love shopping sprees! It would make my day to jump on that wagon with you but if I buy one more thing, I think my husband will try to commit me for hair addiction. He already called himself having a intervention...  He made up this stupid song called "Hair Manipulation" that he walks around singing. I can't help but laugh cause he is kinda right but there is sooooo much more I want to try...Lord help!  And my poor dd things all this is normal cause she doesn't know any difference. Bless her sweet little heart. I love playing in her hair. And she loves the mommy and me time getting all prettied up as if she could get any prettier...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 4, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> LOL you went shopping!!  Please report back after you've tried some of them



Yeah I will. I normally do these good sales bc it takes so long for them to come out with another one. Plus the stuff will last me til the next sale. Did I mention I have 3 daughters and have to share lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 4, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> HairPleezeGrow You went on a spree!  I love shopping sprees! It would make my day to jump on that wagon with you but if I buy one more thing, I think my husband will try to commit me for hair addiction. He already called himself having a intervention...  He made up this stupid song called "Hair Manipulation" that he walks around singing. I can't help but laugh cause he is kinda right but there is sooooo much more I want to try...Lord help!  And my poor dd things all this is normal cause she doesn't know any difference. Bless her sweet little heart. I love playing in her hair. And she loves the mommy and me time getting all prettied up as if she could get any prettier...



That is so funny...yeah my hubby has a problem too sometimes it depends on how much I'm spending lol. I can just here that song hahaha and you dd sounds like a sweet heart. You done got her spoiled with the good stuff so wait til she gets older you in for it lol.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 4, 2013)

Maybe I should have asked what didn't you buy....lol. Enjoy your goodies. I think I may pick up some products from silk dreams myself. Please share your experinces with your purchases when you get around to using them.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 4, 2013)

OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> Maybe I should have asked what didn't you buy....lol. Enjoy your goodies. I think I may pick up some products from silk dreams myself. Please share your experinces with your purchases when you get around to using them.



I sure will ma'am.


----------



## Wenbev (May 5, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I really want to try Henna but I'm scared. I really don't know how to do it and do t clearly understand the benefits. Does it make since to do it if I am hiding my hair? What are the benefits you see?  I'm transitioning so I have many issues and not sure how to correct most of them other than to just wait...


Jobwright Henna offers strength especially with fine hair, color if you want it, added thickness after multiple use, colors my greys to make them look like highlights.  Its also loosened my hair slightly but not enough that others notice.  I would do a henna gloss since you're ps'ing.  A gloss is using less henna and more conditioner.  Here's a receipe
http://www.curlynikki.com/2010/05/curlynikkis-henna-gloss-recipe.html
You can do the gloss in between your ps stretches.  If you like to color your hair regularly in different colors, henna may not be for you as it makes your hair resistant to hair color.  I've been using henna for about 2 yrs and I love it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 5, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Jobwright Henna offers strength especially with fine hair, color if you want it, added thickness after multiple use, colors my greys to make them look like highlights.  Its also loosened my hair slightly but not enough that others notice.  I would do a henna gloss since you're ps'ing.  A gloss is using less henna and more conditioner.  Here's a receipe
> http://www.curlynikki.com/2010/05/curlynikkis-henna-gloss-recipe.html
> You can do the gloss in between your ps stretches.  If you like to color your hair regularly in different colors, henna may not be for you as it makes your hair resistant to hair color.  I've been using henna for about 2 yrs and I love it.



Hey ma'am can you tell me if the ayurvedic (not sure on spelling) powders are the same with making the hair resistant to color also like henna?


----------



## Wenbev (May 5, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hey ma'am can you tell me if the ayurvedic (not sure on spelling) powders are the same with making the hair resistant to color also like henna?



HairPleezeGrow Henna, katam and indigo are the only powders I'm aware of that deposit color or make hair resistant to box dyes.  Have you decided if you're ready to henna?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 5, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> HairPleezeGrow Henna, katam and indigo are the only powders I'm aware of that deposit color or make hair resistant to box dyes.  Have you decided if you're ready to henna?



Man I have no idea...I bought all the stuff I need so I may give it a go before my month is up for my sew in bc I'm already ready to take this mess out lol. I think I'm going mix mine with tea instead of water. I will post pics for sure when I do do it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2013)

Deep conditioning now with Keracare Creme Humecto after my hendigo treatment. I need to henna my hair a little more often now though since my grays are coming in pretty fierce as of late.


----------



## Wenbev (May 5, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Man I have no idea...I bought all the stuff I need so I may give it a go before my month is up for my sew in bc I'm already ready to take this mess out lol. I think I'm going mix mine with tea instead of water. I will post pics for sure when I do do it. Thanks for the info!



LOL! I agree with tea instead of water for sure! Make sure to brew it nice an strong and let it cool a bit before adding the henna or whatever powders you decide to use.


----------



## Wenbev (May 5, 2013)

Aggie said:


> Deep conditioning now with Keracare Creme Humecto after my hendigo treatment. I need to henna my hair a little more often now though since my grays are coming in pretty fierce as of late.



Aggie   I know what you mean, since I've been wearing my hair straight, I've only henna'd every six weeks and I was trying to hide my grey roots.  I'm going back to once a week or a the very least, every two weeks.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 5, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> LOL! I agree with tea instead of water for sure! Make sure to brew it nice an strong and let it cool a bit before adding the henna or whatever powders you decide to use.



Whoops I just did it and added it hot :-(


----------



## Wenbev (May 5, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Whoops I just did it and added it hot :-(



LOL no worries, its still good.  I noticed when you "cook" the henna the color uptake is not as strong.  Its your first time, dont worry.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2013)

Okay I've been sitting with my hendigo on for about an hour now. My batter was extremely thick after sitting over night kind of like thick brownie batter if that makes sense. It didn't bother me though bc application was very easy. I will rinse it out in 3 more hours and them try one of my new dcs and leave on about an hour lol I can't wait. I might try the YAM from BASK but we shall see...I will post pics later of my hair with the hendigo and then once rinsed out and dc'd.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2013)

Results posted in fine hair thread. I was impatient and rinsed it out an hour early lol.


----------



## Jobwright (May 6, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow I love the color!  Awesome job!  How did your hair feel after you rinsed?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> HairPleezeGrow I love the color!  Awesome job!  How did your hair feel after you rinsed?



Thank you hun...it felt good and really strong like a good protein treatment.  I really like it and will do it maybe twice a month instead of once. It wasn't too hard to rinse out either.


----------



## londonfog (May 6, 2013)

Still in my kinky twists. Its been almost 3 weeks & to be honest a sister is scared to wash her hair!! I don't want them coming out! LOLOL! I get plenty of compliments on them to say I did them myself but they come loose so fast.  I was running on the treadmill today at work & was fixing my twists because my ponytail kept coming loose. Why did one of my twists hit the treadmill & roll off onto the floor?!  Good thing no one was paying attention. I picked it up & kept running like I had to tie my shoe. Gotta figure out my next style because these will not last the 2 months I wanted them to.


----------



## nubiennze (May 6, 2013)

^^


----------



## Babygrowth (May 6, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Still in my kinky twists. Its been almost 3 weeks & to be honest a sister is scared to wash her hair!! I don't want them coming out! LOLOL! I get plenty of compliments on them to say I did them myself but they come loose so fast.  I was running on the treadmill today at work & was fixing my twists because my ponytail kept coming loose. Why did one of my twists hit the treadmill & roll off onto the floor?!  Good thing no one was paying attention. I picked it up & kept running like I had to tie my shoe. Gotta figure out my next style because these will not last the 2 months I wanted them to.



Hey lady!!! How you been?


----------



## Wenbev (May 6, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Still in my kinky twists. Its been almost 3 weeks & to be honest a sister is scared to wash her hair!! I don't want them coming out! LOLOL! I get plenty of compliments on them to say I did them myself but they come loose so fast.  I was running on the treadmill today at work & was fixing my twists because my ponytail kept coming loose. Why did one of my twists hit the treadmill & roll off onto the floor?!  Good thing no one was paying attention. I picked it up & kept running like I had to tie my shoe. Gotta figure out my next style because these will not last the 2 months I wanted them to.


----------



## londonfog (May 6, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey lady!!! How you been?


 
I've been good! Between my work schedule & not really doing anything with my hair, I haven't been able to get on LHCF like I want to & when I do its not much to post about.    How have you been?


----------



## Babygrowth (May 6, 2013)

londonfog said:


> I've been good! Between my work schedule & not really doing anything with my hair, I haven't been able to get on LHCF like I want to & when I do its not much to post about.    How have you been?



Lol! I still enjoy your posts! I'm good! Finally getting back to work after taking the year off for my LO... idk how to balance it all! I guess everything will fall into place


----------



## naija24 (May 7, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow yeah, I have a few ideas but I don't think my hair is long enough. Not to mention that my boyfriend prefers my hair out. The only thing I can think of is a cornrow braid around my head to protect my ends but idk how that would work in reality given my length.

something like this.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 7, 2013)

I want to straighten without heat to do a length check. I haven't done a real length check since my July 2012 BC! And tt's been since last summer I flat ironed and i'm trying to avoid it, even though my hair appears to be OK with low heat...

I'd use my curlformers but they're too narrow and I dont want a halo of curls. Just straight hair for once.

Would have no clue what size of round rollers to get...3" for NL hair?


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Lol! I still enjoy your posts! I'm good! Finally getting back to work after taking the year off for my LO... idk how to balance it all! I guess everything will fall into place


 
I definitely know what you mean about trying to balance it all! That's how my head got tore up in the first place, lolol! Between taking care of my family & working, taking care of myself didn't even fit into the equation. You're doing great though & I'm positive that everything will fall in place for you!


----------



## Wenbev (May 7, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I want to straighten without heat to do a length check. I haven't done a real length check since my July 2012 BC! And tt's been since last summer I flat ironed and i'm trying to avoid it, even though my hair appears to be OK with low heat...
> 
> I'd use my curlformers but they're too narrow and I dont want a halo of curls. Just straight hair for once.
> 
> Would have no clue what size of round rollers to get...3" for NL hair?



Flexirods might work...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 7, 2013)

Alright so I used the Acai Berry Phyto con dish by Hairveda and it was nice. It has like a berry smell to it lol hence the name berry in it. It is kind of a thick consistency like a lotion I guess. It has a little bit of slip but I did use it right after I rinsed my hendigo out so maybe without the treatment it would have offered more slip. After that I dc'd with YAM dc from BASK and it is heavenly. It's very sticky consistency just like honey and thick but once you apply to the hair it melts right in. Almost sort of has a light foam to it once applied. A little does go a long way bc of this. I left it in for about an hour. It left my hair feeling so good and moist. I then applied whipped ends by Hairveda and sealed with the Jardin oil which were both good. I did a wash n go so after that I applied puttyful anti gel by HQ and and smoothed it through.  Then diffused until 80% dry on med and low heat. Pics attached of my results. My hair looks even fuller today bc I massaged my scalp last night after applying my NJoy oil and it lifted my roots. Came out very lovely but no pics of today's hair. The first pic is when I was applying products. Sorry if the other shots aren't too great I was in the car at my dd school and taking the pics myself shm.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 7, 2013)

Your hair looks great!


----------



## naija24 (May 7, 2013)

just did a wet length check. i'll hit NL at the nape in 4 months, so by September. I think I may actually hit SL by the end of this year if I maintain length!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 7, 2013)

naija24 said:


> just did a wet length check. i'll hit NL at the nape in 4 months, so by September. I think I may actually hit SL by the end of this year if I maintain length!



That's great news ma'am  I'm hoping at the end of the year to be full SL stretched.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 7, 2013)

OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> Your hair looks great!



Thanks!  10 char


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 7, 2013)

That's great Naija. I'm with you HPG, hoping for full shoulder length by December. I also joined the 12 inches in 12 months challenge if I can accomplish that woo hoo. To be honest I'll be happy with any growth with no setbacks.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 7, 2013)

Everyones hair is looking good! We all will be full SL by December! I dreamt it! I believe it!


----------



## Babygrowth (May 7, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Alright so I used the Acai Berry Phyto con dish by Hairveda and it was nice. It has like a berry smell to it lol hence the name berry in it. It is kind of a thick consistency like a lotion I guess. It has a little bit of slip but I did use it right after I rinsed my hendigo out so maybe without the treatment it would have offered more slip. After that I dc'd with YAM dc from BASK and it is heavenly. It's very sticky consistency just like honey and thick but once you apply to the hair it melts right in. Almost sort of has a light foam to it once applied. A little does go a long way bc of this. I left it in for about an hour. It left my hair feeling so good and moist. I then applied whipped ends by Hairveda and sealed with the Jardin oil which were both good. I did a wash n go so after that I applied puttyful anti gel by HQ and and smoothed it through.  Then diffused until 80% dry on med and low heat. Pics attached of my results. My hair looks even fuller today bc I massaged my scalp last night after applying my NJoy oil and it lifted my roots. Came out very lovely but no pics of today's hair. The first pic is when I was applying products. Sorry if the other shots aren't too great I was in the car at my dd school and taking the pics myself shm.



I seriously love your hair! I have to do a rod set to achieve these curls and you wake up with it! I wish I could play in your hair!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 7, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I seriously love your hair! I have to do a rod set to achieve these curls and you wake up with it! I wish I could play in your hair!



Lol you had be giggling and my hubby just looking at me crazy. Thank you for the compliment. I have actually tried a rod set before using straws from McDonalds...


----------



## faithVA (May 7, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Alright so I used the Acai Berry Phyto con dish by Hairveda and it was nice. It has like a berry smell to it lol hence the name berry in it. It is kind of a thick consistency like a lotion I guess. It has a little bit of slip but I did use it right after I rinsed my hendigo out so maybe without the treatment it would have offered more slip. After that I dc'd with YAM dc from BASK and it is heavenly. It's very sticky consistency just like honey and thick but once you apply to the hair it melts right in. Almost sort of has a light foam to it once applied. A little does go a long way bc of this. I left it in for about an hour. It left my hair feeling so good and moist. I then applied whipped ends by Hairveda and sealed with the Jardin oil which were both good. I did a wash n go so after that I applied puttyful anti gel by HQ and and smoothed it through. Then diffused until 80% dry on med and low heat. Pics attached of my results. My hair looks even fuller today bc I massaged my scalp last night after applying my NJoy oil and it lifted my roots. Came out very lovely but no pics of today's hair. The first pic is when I was applying products. Sorry if the other shots aren't too great I was in the car at my dd school and taking the pics myself shm.


 
pretty curls


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> pretty curls



Thanks faith.


----------



## Wenbev (May 7, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Alright so I used the Acai Berry Phyto con dish by Hairveda and it was nice. It has like a berry smell to it lol hence the name berry in it. It is kind of a thick consistency like a lotion I guess. It has a little bit of slip but I did use it right after I rinsed my hendigo out so maybe without the treatment it would have offered more slip. After that I dc'd with YAM dc from BASK and it is heavenly. It's very sticky consistency just like honey and thick but once you apply to the hair it melts right in. Almost sort of has a light foam to it once applied. A little does go a long way bc of this. I left it in for about an hour. It left my hair feeling so good and moist. I then applied whipped ends by Hairveda and sealed with the Jardin oil which were both good. I did a wash n go so after that I applied puttyful anti gel by HQ and and smoothed it through.  Then diffused until 80% dry on med and low heat. Pics attached of my results. My hair looks even fuller today bc I massaged my scalp last night after applying my NJoy oil and it lifted my roots. Came out very lovely but no pics of today's hair. The first pic is when I was applying products. Sorry if the other shots aren't too great I was in the car at my dd school and taking the pics myself shm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HairPleezeGrow ooh look at those curlz! The look very defined, healthy and shiny!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 7, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> HairPleezeGrow ooh look at those curlz! The look very defined, healthy and shiny!



Thank you Bev


----------



## Babygrowth (May 8, 2013)

Man, idk if I should relax this month or do a crochet install and leave it alone til August... I feel like its shorter than I want it to be to start rollersetting but if I do crochet installs for the summer I will end up stretching for 8 months! Idk if its worth it... I don't want my hair to break off but I want more time with this Njoy growth oil... oy vey what to do, what to do, what to do???


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 8, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Man, idk if I should relax this month or do a crochet install and leave it alone til August... I feel like its shorter than I want it to be to start rollersetting but if I do crochet installs for the summer I will end up stretching for 8 months! Idk if its worth it... I don't want my hair to break off but I want more time with this Njoy growth oil... oy vey what to do, what to do, what to do???



Can you stretch until you feel like you need to relax? What's the longest you have stretched?  I think if you make sure to wash and dc your hair while in the crochets and keep it moistened you should be okay. But only you know your hair and how much it can handle. Have you tried a roller set to see if you like it? I wish I could roller set. Mines have been big fails. I will give a go again one day.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 8, 2013)

Even though I made a separate thread for my one year update I figured I should post my updates here too 









I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Babygrowth (May 9, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Can you stretch until you feel like you need to relax? What's the longest you have stretched?  I think if you make sure to wash and dc your hair while in the crochets and keep it moistened you should be okay. But only you know your hair and how much it can handle. Have you tried a roller set to see if you like it? I wish I could roller set. Mines have been big fails. I will give a go again one day.



My longest stretch has been 6 months. I haven't done a rollerset yet because I don't want to manipulate my NG like that. I think I could make it 2.5 more months if I leave it alone. But me and my SO are tired of the plaits and hats all the time... plus I already have all the relaxer supplies but I need to buy the crochet supplies.


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Even though I made a separate thread for my one year update I figured I should post my updates here too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Your hair is looking good.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 9, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Man, idk if I should relax this month or do a crochet install and leave it alone til August... I feel like its shorter than I want it to be to start rollersetting but if I do crochet installs for the summer I will end up stretching for 8 months! Idk if its worth it... I don't want my hair to break off but I want more time with this Njoy growth oil... oy vey what to do, what to do, what to do???



Babygrowth
Ive been thinking of doing a crochet with kankoleon (sp?) hair and then flat ironing but not for Mother's Day. What kind of hair do you use?  I feel like that would be a cheap and fairly easy style for at least two weeks. 

I usually wear my hair out and this would be a good protective style. Im 6 weeks post today. Its getting hard to tell the texturized hair from the new growth so I may need to stretch longer than 12 weeks

If you do the crochets be sure to post some pics


----------



## DarkJoy (May 9, 2013)

Ohhh All this talk of crochets. Been flirting with the idea myself the last couple weeks. Might splurge and do it either this or next week...hmm..


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 9, 2013)

I did my daughter's some crochets a couple months ago with crochets that look like sengelese (sp?) twists. It came out really nice. I may do it again when they start back school in fall.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Babygrowth
> Ive been thinking of doing a crochet with kankoleon (sp?) hair and then flat ironing but not for Mother's Day. What kind of hair do you use?  I feel like that would be a cheap and fairly easy style for at least two weeks.
> 
> I usually wear my hair out and this would be a good protective style. Im 6 weeks post today. Its getting hard to tell the texturized hair from the new growth so I may need to stretch longer than 12 weeks
> ...



I want to use a deep wave/gogo curl type of hair. And I want it long! I will definitely post pics! 12 weeks for me is when I can start to tell the ng from the previously relaxed hair so then I stretch further just for the heck of it...


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 9, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I did my daughter's some crochets a couple months ago with crochets that look like sengelese (sp?) twists. It came out really nice. I may do it again when they start back school in fall.



OoohHairPleezeGrow

What was your braid pattern like?  Hw long did it last?  You think 2 weeks is reasonable?


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 9, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Ohhh All this talk of crochets. Been flirting with the idea myself the last couple weeks. Might splurge and do it either this or next week...hmm..



DarkJoy
Are you gonna do it yourself?  What kind of hair? Deets please


----------



## DarkJoy (May 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly!

I had crochets pretty much all of last fall and half winter.

I switched to corkscrew-like human hair installs.I do it myself and for others. Takes like 5 hours for others and all day for myself! lol Since I got fine hair, 2 weeks is about all my hair can take before it starts breaking along the part and I have to leave my edges out or they begin to vanish. I let it breathe for a week or so between installs.

Excellent retention!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> OoohHairPleezeGrow
> 
> What was your braid pattern like?  Hw long did it last?  You think 2 weeks is reasonable?



I just braided their hair in cornrows about 12 maybe str8 back bc I didn't want it to look bulky. They kept them in for 7 weeks but probably could have gone longer.


----------



## Evallusion (May 9, 2013)

Haven't updated in a while but I'm still aiming for shoulder length.  Attached are pics of my hair today.  I have been wiggin it since the beginning of time, lol.  I will continue to do so as long as it's working for me.  I've mainly been using Shescentit products and liquid gold oil.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 9, 2013)

Omg I love your puff I wish my hair would do that :'( 






Evallusion said:


> Haven't updated in a while but I'm still aiming for shoulder length.  Attached are pics of my hair today.  I have been wiggin it since the beginning of time, lol.  I will continue to do so as long as it's working for me.  I've mainly been using Shescentit products and liquid gold oil.



I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Babygrowth (May 10, 2013)

Guess what y'all??? I forgot I had some braiding hair in my closet from my failed attempts of senegalese twists soooooo y'all KNOW what that means right?!? I'm bout to get my crochet on! Its going down this weekend! All I need is a tool and that's cheap enough that I can get it today! I'm excited y'all! Can you tell? Wish me luck!


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 10, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Guess what y'all??? I forgot I had some braiding hair in my closet from my failed attempts of senegalese twists soooooo y'all KNOW what that means right?!? I'm bout to get my crochet on! Its going down this weekend! All I need is a tool and that's cheap enough that I can get it today! I'm excited y'all! Can you tell? Wish me luck!



Babygrowth

Good Luck!  Cant wait to see pics. I wish I had time to do mine this weekend...thats okay, next weekend for me. Just a roller set for Mothers Day


----------



## Evallusion (May 10, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Omg I love your puff I wish my hair would do that :'(
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



Thanks so much!


----------



## Aggie (May 10, 2013)

I'm due for a trim in June but I don't think I will before my brother's weddingion the 2nd of June and I may do a length check at the same time...stay tuned!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (May 10, 2013)

Wow I haven't been here for awhile. Got busy with work n school but still manage to take care of my hair. Been bunning my hair a lot with eco styler moroccan argan oil. I love that gel. Best gel ever. Hair is growing.  Really wish the back of my hair will get to nl by next year. 








How the back is looking in april.




First started bunning in January


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 11, 2013)

I am trying to be in this install another 4 weeks. Then I will do a length check. I will take week break before I reinstall. I know I maybe jumping things but if my June length check shows some significant progress than I just may make fsl by October. I know wishful thinking but anything is possible.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 11, 2013)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Wow I haven't been here for awhile. Got busy with work n school but still manage to take care of my hair. Been bunning my hair a lot with eco styler moroccan argan oil. I love that gel. Best gel ever. Hair is growing.  Really wish the back of my hair will get to nl by next year.
> 
> How the back is looking in april.
> 
> First started bunning in January



Hey lady! Looking good! KUTGW! It will get there!


----------



## MsKikiStar (May 12, 2013)

I meant to post this in here, but ended up in the TWA Support thread...



MsKikiStar said:


> Last week I decided to color my hair...green . It's only to the right (left when other people are looking at me) of my side part. Had to lift my natural color since its so dark. And a few days ago I did my first twist out using Shea Moisture's Curling Soufflé on dry hair
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF



I may or may not blow dry and flat iron later today. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Wenbev (May 13, 2013)

I was out of town this weekend, forgort to carry a scarf and was not able to purchase one. Was in the pool the entire weekend. My hair is a mess yall  any suggestions for a good dc? Should I add some protein or just go with moisture for now?


----------



## DarkJoy (May 13, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> I was out of town this weekend, forgort to carry a scarf and was not able to purchase one. Was in the pool the entire weekend. My hair is a mess yall  any suggestions for a good dc? Should I add some protein or just go with moisture for now?



Have you cheated and clarified? That's a must for pool hair.

After that I do suggest a hard protein followed by a good moisture DC.

Been doing this Reggie for my daughters hair as she swims every week and she's doing good. Almost at wl.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Wenbev (May 13, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Have you cheated and clarified? That's a must for pool hair.
> 
> After that I do suggest a hard protein followed by a good moisture DC.
> 
> ...


@ darkjoy Thank you!  Would a reconstructor qualify as a hard protein?  My hair is still soft when I apply it...should I bother with a oil prepoo if I'm going to clarify?


----------



## LexiDior (May 13, 2013)

I think im well past neck lenght now. Its been three months since my last relaxer and now that im in box braids, my hair is doing well, I cant wait to take them out.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 13, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> @ darkjoy Thank you!  Would a reconstructor qualify as a hard protein?  My hair is still soft when I apply it...should I bother with a oil prepoo if I'm going to clarify?


@Wenbev, Basically, treat it like you've just colored it for a while to be safe..  The thing about pool hair is the damage doesnt usually show for a couple of weeks. Pool water is basically bleach! And just like bleaching your hair it might be ok for a couple weeks and then boom--where's all this breakage coming from?! 

If you dont have a swimmers shampoo, get one stat and wash those minerals and chlorine out. A regular sulfate shampoo is *not enough*. Yea, its kinda a waste--you will only use it once, but still...better safe, right? Aubrey Organics has a great natural swimmers shampoo for $12. Mane and Tail also has one for $8 or so.

Hit it with that reconstructor. If you notice breakage in the next week or two, go harder and do a dusting to save those ends!

Pool water is no joke on black hair!


----------



## Wenbev (May 13, 2013)

Thank you! Stopping by vitacost and picking up that swimmers shampoo STAT.  Funny, I never thought about buying that before.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 13, 2013)

Good. At first I thought that a clarifyer was enough for swimming. Girl, within 6 weeks DD's ends were frayed and dry, lookin like hay that a mouse chewed on! had to chop back from near WL to BSL   That was 4 months ago. Got the Mane and Tail first, now the AO Swimmers, and protein or reconstructor after EVERY swim faithfully followed by an AO DC (any kind work).

it's almost like that 4 months didn't happen. She's back to kissing WL again. Whew! 

Keep us updated!


----------



## BonBon (May 13, 2013)

My bottom Layer reaches collar bone now o// \o/ \\o

Never had hair this long before lol. The rest really need to catch up though. Guessing the crown is just past EL.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 13, 2013)

Checking in. I have been so focused on my problematic scalp but I have to focus more of my efforts to my ends. I got a good trim in March and after washing and conditioning my hair over the weekend it looks like my leave out could use a dusting.


----------



## MsSonya (May 14, 2013)

I will be glad when my hair is finally healthy enough so that I can go at least one day without doing everything right, and have it not break off. 
(does that make sense lol, Im ranting) sorry.
I havent been so nice to my hair the past few weeks. And its paying me back. Not moisturizing and not protecting it. But even when I am doing everything right, I will go one day "1" and my hair is not happy. Ugh, I hope this is just that hurdle to SL stage.

Anyhoo, on a positive note, I really hope you ladies are experiencing happy growth. 
And I believe I finally have an airtight regimen. If I stick to it.


----------



## Wenbev (May 14, 2013)

Hair update - did a oil and gio 50/50 prepoo overnight, poo'd w the AO swim, hair felt a bit stiff - used gio reconstructor for 15min, and am currently dc'ing with SSI banana w heat. Feeling lazy, may just leave in dc overnight.


----------



## Aggie (May 15, 2013)

I watered down my Keracare Oil Moisturizer with Jojoba Oil with water and jamaican black castor oil and then put it in a spray bottle. 

After spraying my hair with it, I realized that spreadability was a lot better on my texlaxed hair than straight out of the Keracare bottle. 

I will continue this or a while - I really like how it makes my hair feel more completely and better moisturized.


----------



## BonBon (May 15, 2013)

wrong thread


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 15, 2013)

I've been doing the same ole same ole. I did use some of my marshmallow leave in con and a little jardin oil on my hair last night. My hair feels so soft and moisturized but not greasy. I am however going to try my new banana pudding dc maybe tomorrow night and do a flat twist out with the marshmallow and jardin oil. Wish me luck. Oh yeah the berry Mimosa works great too.


----------



## Wenbev (May 15, 2013)

washed out the dc this morning, hair felt great! used gio protein leavein, AG setting lotion and made six canerows.  Let my hair airdry under a scarf while I did some yardwork. By noon undid the braids with hot six oil and my hair feels and looks great! Thank you for the advice DarkJoy!


----------



## Babygrowth (May 16, 2013)

Man, it took me three days to do my crochets but I'm done! The hair I used is too silky straight so I won't be using it again for this style but it will do. My cornrowing skills suck with small braids but are awesome with medium and big braids which is why in this pic it looks like I have had these in for 3 weeks! I used 8 packs because it was silky and thin. 1 pack of kanekalon is the same as 2 packs of this hair. Overall I will be purchasing a couple of hats to wear with this hair and still keeping it in for 4 weeks. Then I will redo it right! I used #4 and #8 hair. Will post a pic with my hat on and the hair unbraided sometime this wknd!


----------



## nm51tj (May 17, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Was wondering if I could get a bit more of your great advice. For all of the braiders, I was wondering what you use to moisturise daily?
My hair is still growing well, but I've noticed it's starting to feel really dry. I think it's time for a product change. What do you guys use that results I'm soft moisturised natural hair on take down? My hair is really protein sensitive, so I can't actually use any protein products (very rarely)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 17, 2013)

nm51tj said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Was wondering if I could get a bit more of your great advice. For all of the braiders, I was wondering what you use to moisturise daily?
> My hair is still growing well, but I've noticed it's starting to feel really dry. I think it's time for a product change. What do you guys use that results I'm soft moisturised natural hair on take down? My hair is really protein sensitive, so I can't actually use any protein products (very rarely)



I make sure my hair is moisturized when I first braid it then I just dc while in the braids to keep up with my moisture and use any good scalp spritz or pomade for my scalp. You can also dc with just coconut oil and either leave it in or cowash it out.


----------



## nm51tj (May 17, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I make sure my hair is moisturized when I first braid it then I just dc while in the braids to keep up with my moisture and use any good scalp spritz or pomade for my scalp. You can also dc with just coconut oil and either leave it in or cowash it out.



Thanks hairpleezegrow. This is what I have always done, but it doesn't seem to work anymore?


----------



## Shalay11 (May 17, 2013)

nm51tj said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Was wondering if I could get a bit more of your great advice. For all of the braiders, I was wondering what you use to moisturise daily?
> My hair is still growing well, but I've noticed it's starting to feel really dry. I think it's time for a product change. What do you guys use that results I'm soft moisturised natural hair on take down? My hair is really protein sensitive, so I can't actually use any protein products (very rarely)



Try using a glycerin mix with an oil .. Like I've been using veggie glycerin with castor oil and water .. Mix together and spray on braids


----------



## nm51tj (May 18, 2013)

Shalay11 said:


> Try using a glycerin mix with an oil .. Like I've been using veggie glycerin with castor oil and water .. Mix together and spray on braids



Sounds great! Thanks, I've never used glycerin before. I'll give it a shot!


----------



## cynthiapierfax (May 18, 2013)

Question. The first time I took out my sew in a had little shedding and it grew noticeably longer. This time I shed so much a lot more. Is this normal? I'm still under the dryer confused.


----------



## SingBrina (May 18, 2013)

subscribing (will be back to join)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 18, 2013)

cynthiapierfax said:


> Question. The first time I took out my sew in a had little shedding and it grew noticeably longer. This time I shed so much a lot more. Is this normal? I'm still under the dryer confused.



Yes hair shedding is very normal and when you have sew ins your shed hairs aren't able to come out so they are collecting. That's why it seems like a lot when you do remove them.


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2013)

My kinky twist install last week was a fail. I did much better this weekend. I haven't finished yet. I will do my crown tomorrow and curl it up. I will keep these in until August. Hoping by putting my hair away I will be pleased by the length when I take them out.


----------



## tequilad28 (May 19, 2013)

My hair was drier than the sahara desert its so hot outside. I cowashed today for the first time. My hair and NG are so soft and moist. I just might add this to my regimen.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 19, 2013)

I told my hair, "you in danger, girl!" So I crochet braided 

I kept going at it with the shears...dusting, then dusted again, then dusted then SnD...it was madness!  I was obsessing over splits and SSKs... soooo it had to go away before I was back to EL


----------



## LexiDior (May 21, 2013)

Im almost there...kinda lol

taken on the 5/19


----------



## cynthiapierfax (May 21, 2013)

Yea I made shoulder length somewhat. 6 mths of a sew in. Started at chin length after hair fail out due to stress. Hair was in a pony all day so the crease makes it look shorter.  No perm in 4 yrs


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2013)

cynthiapierfax said:


> Yea I made shoulder length somewhat. 6 mths of a sew in. Started at chin length after hair fail out due to stress. Hair was in a pony all day so the crease makes it look shorter. No perm in 4 yrs


 
 

Congratulations. We are finally getting some graduates.


----------



## cynthiapierfax (May 21, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations. We are finally getting some graduates.



Yes I'm pretty happy. Never knew how much I valued my hair until i lost it.


----------



## sunnieb (May 21, 2013)

Just wanted to stop by and thank you ladies for this thread.  I remember being NL for what seemed like forever, but with LHCF, I'm growing to lengths I never thought possible for me.

Keep up the great work and I look forward to seeing everybody's reveals throughout the year!


----------



## tequilad28 (May 22, 2013)

cynthiapierfax said:


> Yea I made shoulder length somewhat. 6 mths of a sew in. Started at chin length after hair fail out due to stress. Hair was in a pony all day so the crease makes it look shorter.  No perm in 4 yrs



Excellente


----------



## londonfog (May 22, 2013)

Hello my beautiful ladies!! 

I am finally out of the training room for the next two weeks!  Anyhoo, I am still in my kinky twists & it'll be 6 weeks on Friday & tha's when I plan on taking them out.  I've been alternating between braidspray by African Pride & SCurl & both have been working really good on keeping my hair moisturized. I have pretty much no itching & my scalp has been doing well too.  I felt like the ends of my wigs were rubbing against my edges which caused extreme thinning so I didn't put my edges in twists in order to work on growing them.  

Well they filled in nicely!! Since they were really short before, pretty much all of my edges & nape are natural.  I've been using JAM (yea I said it) on my edges & nape while in the kinky twist but wanted to see how it worked before saying that I used it.  It really doesn't keep my natural hair layed as I would've hoped & after 10 minutes my hair is curly around edges again but I didn't even care because I have edges again!  However, it does keep my edges extra moisturized allllll day long!  I have no plans on going back to wigs in the mean time since I want my edges to continue to thrive & I also plan on crosstraining over the summer by swimming several times a week.  So I'll be grabbing a drawstring phony pony so that I can take it on & off to wash & DC as much as I want. I'll try one over the weekend to make sure that my edges don't actually look thin when I slick them up for the pony. 

If it looks well then I'll pony it up for the rest of the summer & braid it up when the winter hits again. I haven't had a perm since January & haven't even attempted to count the post relaxer weeks since I'm in braids. I think my ticker in my siggy is off anyway!  I'm really not minding this transitioning thing at all!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 24, 2013)

Still here, nothing to update

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Wenbev (May 24, 2013)

it appears I've experienced some breakage in my nape since going back to wearing my hair curly for the past month.  NOT HAPPY.  I'm assuming lack of moisture is the main culprit and the fact I was in the pool for three days straight. My hair is so dry it its non-stretched state.  I decided straighten again and my nape hair is definitely see thru as compared to the rest of my hair.  I plan to use castor oil 3x/wk and henna at least 2x/mo for the next two months in the hopes of thickening it up.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 24, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> it appears I've experienced some breakage in my nape since going back to wearing my hair curly for the past month.  NOT HAPPY.  I'm assuming lack of moisture is the main culprit and the fact I was in the pool for three days straight. My hair is so dry it its non-stretched state.  I decided straighten again and my nape hair is definitely see thru as compared to the rest of my hair.  I plan to use castor oil 3x/wk and henna at least 2x/mo for the next two months in the hopes of thickening it up.



Awe sorry to hear that you are having a slight set back. What were you using for moisture?  I'm thinking about wigging it or sew ins for the summer. Haven't decided yet bc its so freaking hot here in Texas I may just keep wash n going. Sigh...I may do another henna treatment this weekend.  This will be my 3rd treatment if I do. I'm also thinking about doing a sort of prepoo or cowash with conditioner and the other powders I put in my henna to see what it does for my hair. Well I hope you can get a hold of the culprit for the breakage and correct it.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster (May 24, 2013)

I can get my hair into three cellies now! I started the year with five cellies, then I got to four ( which is my standard Protective Style).

Now I have made the mini milestones of only needed three cellies! Yea me! At two cellies I should be shoulder length.


----------



## faithVA (May 24, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> I can get my hair into three cellies now! I started the year with five cellies, then I got to four ( which is my standard Protective Style).
> 
> Now I have made the mini milestones of only needed three cellies! Yea me! At two cellies I should be shoulder length.


 
I can't even imagine my hair in 3 celies  Congratulations.


----------



## MsSonya (May 24, 2013)

Just flat ironed. Hoping to keep it straight for a few days, er weeks would be nice. lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2013)

MsSonya said:


> Just flat ironed. Hoping to keep it straight for a few days, er weeks would be nice. lol



Pics! ?!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## SingBrina (May 26, 2013)

What length are you now? My hair is short and cut in an a-line as of May 2, 2013.

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Transitioning

What retention methods do you plan on using? Only use heat one or twice a month to flat iron. ... use protective styles such as twist outs or put my hair up and oil it

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? Vitamin D, C, B12, Fish Oil and Hair Nails and Skin

When do you think you'll be SL? End of December. .. if not next year in March

Are you using any growth aides? Oils and will add more as I go forward


----------



## Wenbev (May 26, 2013)

SingBrina said:


> What length are you now? My hair is short and cut in an a-line as of May 2, 2013.
> 
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Transitioning
> 
> ...



Welcome in!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 26, 2013)

So I braided my hair back in cornrows again after almost 2 months of wng and a sew in lol. I'm back to wigging it ladies  :-/  maybe unless I get another sew in.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (May 26, 2013)

I took out my crochets. I just can't do it with that hair. It looked like a racoon was chilling on my back!  So I decided to prep my hair for a relaxer and I will relax and trim and rollerset next week! I'm excited! I'm ready to wear my hair. May do crochets again later in the summer but right now I want to feel my scalp and enjoy my smedium length hair!


----------



## MsKikiStar (May 27, 2013)

I'm still here. Not much to update on. Been fighting frizz and experiencing shrinkage due to rapid weather changes.


----------



## SingBrina (May 29, 2013)

I did a coffee rinse yesterday. .. My hair feels and looks amazing and healthy! ! I'll be adding this to my regimen!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 29, 2013)

I will probably be dcing tonight. I have my hair still in cornrows for my wigs but I haven't even been wearing them. I just throw on a scarf and go. I've been missing my curls  :-/  I might not wig for the summer just do wash n go unless I get a sew in to keep my hair hidden. I dk yet.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 29, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Just wanted to stop by and thank you ladies for this thread.  I remember being NL for what seemed like forever, but with LHCF, I'm growing to lengths I never thought possible for me.
> 
> Keep up the great work and I look forward to seeing everybody's reveals throughout the year!



awww I almost got teary eyed.
I sometimes come in and just lurk around,this thread was my first challenge. Im still new to this HHJ and LHCF but I will always be grateful to my small beginnings.


----------



## naija24 (May 29, 2013)

I've been taking 10,000mg of Biotin for the last two days. I dont 'know if this is normal but my scalp this morning is itchin like crazy. same for my skin. It's weird actually. I hope this is a normal reaction and just means that my hair is growing or something. 

I have noticed that I need to shave more often though :/


----------



## naija24 (May 29, 2013)

also, just for my own reference, would yall consider this SL or CBL?

I always considered it SL but it may be CBL to yall.


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2013)

naija24 said:


> also, just for my own reference, would yall consider this SL or CBL?
> 
> I always considered it SL but it may be CBL to yall.



I believe some people consider CBL and Full SL to be the same thing. This would be CBL. Many will call if SL if they have passed the bottom of neck but haven't reached the collar bone.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 29, 2013)

naija24 said:


> I've been taking 10,000mg of Biotin for the last two days. I dont 'know if this is normal but my scalp this morning is itchin like crazy. same for my skin. It's weird actually. I hope this is a normal reaction and just means that my hair is growing or something.
> 
> I have noticed that I need to shave more often though :/



Don't know about the biotin bc I don't take mine daily like I should

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2013)

naija24 said:


> I've been taking 10,000mg of Biotin for the last two days. I dont 'know if this is normal but my scalp this morning is itchin like crazy. same for my skin. It's weird actually. I hope this is a normal reaction and just means that my hair is growing or something.
> 
> I have noticed that I need to shave more often though :/



The probability is you are getting ready to have a breakout because it is too high a dosage to start off with. But continue to monitor your situation to see. Usually if it is too much you start to see bumps between days 3 and 5. 

The itching is not a good sign.


----------



## naija24 (May 29, 2013)

faithVA, that's what I'm thinking. I at least wanted to try it out to see if it woudl make any difference. All I got was extra leg hair :/ It also may be this Kojic Acid soap i'm using. I have no idea!!

I just want new growth so thick I can't stick my fingers in it, so that when I relax, my hair will be LAYED HUNTY.


----------



## Shalay11 (May 29, 2013)

naija24 said:


> faithVA, that's what I'm thinking. I at least wanted to try it out to see if it woudl make any difference. All I got was extra leg hair :/ It also may be this Kojic Acid soap i'm using. I have no idea!!
> 
> I just want new growth so thick I can't stick my fingers in it, so that when I relax, my hair will be LAYED HUNTY.



Yesterday was my 100th day taking biotin 10,000 mcg (natrol brand) I had no issues with itching just from my experience ..still have sew in installed cant wait to see results when I take it down in about 2-3 weeks


----------



## Shalay11 (May 29, 2013)

You can follow my biotin journey on YouTube www.youtube.com/beginningnew


----------



## mschristine (May 31, 2013)

The back of my hair is so choppy and terrible looking. I'm going to relax at 12 weeks on Wednesday and get a haircut on Thursday after work. I'm starting this hair journey over again but with a better idea of what my hair needs and what products work for me. I'm not trying out any new products for the rest of the year and I'm keeping it simple


----------



## SingBrina (Jun 1, 2013)

Well I am thinking of putting some nice individuals in my hair that match my dye color... i want them braided all the way down and medium sized... Something to protect my hair and not have to worry about my hair when I go hard at the gym!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 3, 2013)

Still nothing to report here. I trimmed what was left of color damage after my bc. My bc i left 2" or so. Dusted that every 6 weeks and couldnt take the bushy ends. Still a firm nl though.

Its been in crochets since my trim to help me retain what i just cut off.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## jcdlox (Jun 3, 2013)

Almost grazing my shoulders. I hope I make it by the end of the year or maybe by the fall.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2013)

i just recently had given myself a major cut. i would like to join this challenge!

Neck Length/SL
Relaxed
wraps, roller sets ( i will be wearing my hair out) washing/dc weekly
i take prenatal, iron, but for postpartum reasons
i want to hit full SL by October!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2013)

this thread needs to stay on the first page!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 4, 2013)

Nothing new here ladies. I tired a twist out on my hair last week and it just came out okay I guess. I didn't like it so only kept it for like 2 days lol. I may revisit it again sometime this week. Here's the pics. I used the chocolate leave in by SD I think (don't remember the name) and then the pumpkin seed butter by...ugh I don't remember lol but anyway my hair was moisturized however I think I used to much product bc my front twist felt weighed down and that's a no no for my fine strands.





















HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster (Jun 4, 2013)

shortdud78 That A-line is banging! I am so excited I dream of a curly a-line  
If the rest of the people that are growing to SL would chime in regularly, we would be on the first page. But it is just a faithful few that recognize how hard it is to get to shoulder length with some healthy cute hair along the way. 

HairPleaseGrow I see you have a tail in the back like me. Lol, I love your twist out, and those streaks of color are so cute.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 4, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> shortdud78 That A-line is banging! I am so excited I dream of a curly a-line
> If the rest of the people that are growing to SL would chime in regularly, we would be on the first page. But it is just a faithful few that recognize how hard it is to get to shoulder length with some healthy cute hair along the way.
> 
> HairPleaseGrow I see you have a tail in the back like me. Lol, I love your twist out, and those streaks of color are so cute.



Yep we need more people chiming in on our SL thread. Its slowly dieing :-( I find myself hunting for this thread smdh. 

Thnx yeah I have this tail and I think once my hair does get longer I'm going to have a "V" back there. Not sure how I feel about that lol. The color was from a dye I had used last September and I recently used henna twice so it made it a little better and covered my grays wonderfully.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 5, 2013)

Still going strong despite my setback I mentioned upthread  Instead of making SL grazing in July and full cbl/sl in October, I think I'll be hard pressed to make full cbl in December.  It's okay though, I've learned some lessons.  Did an awesome henna yesterday my grey roots are still a little orangey but should be better in a couple days. I'm also doing perm rod sets, will be doing one tomorrow. Will see if I can get a good picture.


----------



## ronie (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok ladies I guess I can help keeping the thread alive since I lurke in here anyways. 
I BC in January after an 11 month transition
Hair type: 4b/c
Current length: NL
I was actually waiting for my June trim ( second one since BC'ing) to see if I can realistically hope for sl in 2013. I just trimmed on monday about 1/2 inch all around and I seem to be still a solid NL. So I'm taking the plunge to join you ladies. 
Regimen: shampoo (sulfate) once a week, cowashing once a week, DC after each wash. I narrowed down my products to 3 main lines: claudie revitalizer, silk dreams and qhemet biologics. My shampoo however is joico moisture recovery. 
My hair is a protein [email protected] so I do a mild to moderate protein  followed by a moisturizing dc weekly and a hardcore every  6 weeks. My midweek cowash is always followed by a moisturizing dc. 
I wear my hair in twists, puffs, twistouts, Bantu knot outs. 
I take a multi vitamin daily. Used hairfinity for 7 months while "stretching" my relaxer last year, and a sulfur oil mix. I got so much shedding that my hair thinned out so much forcing me to transition and just start over as a natural. My plan is to relax again once APL. So I don't mess with growth aids. I do howevever use sprout from HH on my troubled edges and nape. Thinking on changing to Njoy s oil though for these areas only. Her widow peak thread got me intrigued. 
I moisturize daily alternating with SD almond buttercream and Qhemet brbc. Now for the starting pictures


View attachment 211897



Neck length



Blowout twistout (fail) about a month ago 4/27. 


Lightly blow dried and freshly trimmed




My thinning edge


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 5, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Nothing new here ladies. I tired a twist out on my hair last week and it just came out okay I guess. I didn't like it so only kept it for like 2 days lol. I may revisit it again sometime this week. Here's the pics. I used the chocolate leave in by SD I think (don't remember the name) and then the pumpkin seed butter by...ugh I don't remember lol but anyway my hair was moisturized however I think I used to much product bc my front twist felt weighed down and that's a no no for my fine strands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice hair! and i like the color!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 5, 2013)

i recently ordered some products and i still haven't gotten a confirmation as to when they would be shipped out.  i waiting to get them so i can wash my hair.  i want to use what the stylist used on me.

also, i think i need a bonnet in order to help keep my scarf on.

i usually like to wash my hair every couple of days, but for the time being, i am going to wash weekly, if i can keep product down to bare minimum.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 5, 2013)

some of my new products will be here tomorrow, so i will be able to wash my hair this weekend.  nothing else to report.  trying to keep this thread on page 1 !


----------



## tequilad28 (Jun 5, 2013)

still hanging in here.  I don't want this thread to die either. I think since nothing hasn't really changed I've just lurked.  So let's see i'm 9 weeks post with 3 more to go.  Last week I washed, dc'd, did a roller set and flat ironed my roots and finally dusted.  I went away for the weekend and had my hair out and it is grazing my shoulders!  When I get my touch up I will definitely post pic.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 5, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Still going strong despite my setback I mentioned upthread  Instead of making SL grazing in July and full cbl/sl in October, I think I'll be hard pressed to make full cbl in December.  It's okay though, I've learned some lessons.  Did an awesome henna yesterday my grey roots are still a little orangey but should be better in a couple days. I'm also doing perm rod sets, will be doing one tomorrow. Will see if I can get a good picture.



Oooh I hope you can get a good pic. For some reason I can't get a good pic of my hair since my grays are really what stand out.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 5, 2013)

ronie said:


> Ok ladies I guess I can help keeping the thread alive since I lurke in here anyways.
> I BC in January after an 11 month transition
> Hair type: 4b/c
> Current length: NL
> ...



Welcome.   and by the looks of it from your twistout it looks like you already at SL or pretty darn close. How do you like the stuff you are using on your edges? Have you noticed a difference?  Thnx

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 5, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> very nice hair! and i like the color!



Thnx you ma'am. 

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 5, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> some of my new products will be here tomorrow, so i will be able to wash my hair this weekend.  nothing else to report.  trying to keep this thread on page 1 !



What did you order?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 5, 2013)

tequilad28 said:


> still hanging in here.  I don't want this thread to die either. I think since nothing hasn't really changed I've just lurked.  So let's see i'm 9 weeks post with 3 more to go.  Last week I washed, dc'd, did a roller set and flat ironed my roots and finally dusted.  I went away for the weekend and had my hair out and it is grazing my shoulders!  When I get my touch up I will definitely post pic.



That's gr8 news I'm sure you will be full SL by the end of the year.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 5, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> some of my new products will be here tomorrow, so i will be able to wash my hair this weekend.  nothing else to report.  trying to keep this thread on page 1 !



shortdub what did you order?


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 5, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Oooh I hope you can get a good pic. For some reason I can't get a good pic of my hair since my grays are really what stand out.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from . my SPH-L900 using LHCF


I tried! I'm sorry    It just looks like a dark head of hair.  And the curls are so tight.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 5, 2013)

I just purchased hemp seed oil and wheat germ oil for the ceramides (check out the ceramides board) and JA black castor oil for my problem nape area. Trying my best to keep this on pg1! lol


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd like to help keep this thread at the forefront (I lurk all the time anyway, lol). 

My goal is to get to full SL in length AND thickness by December 2013. 

I am transitioning from bone straight relaxed to texturized

To get to full SL I am doing henna glosses every two weeks, no direct heat, PSing, brahmi oil prepoos, garlic and cayenne pepper oil prepoos, keeping the protein/moisture balance and scalp massages. 

I am terrible at staying consistent with supplements. When I remember I take Toji pure life hair density vitamins. 

I will post pics as soon as I stop being lazy and wash my hair!!


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Jun 6, 2013)

I am still in a sew-in that I will be taking out towards the end of the month. I will be able to assess how close I am to sl at that time. Will have another weave installed  a week or two after the removal of my current install. I continue to pamper my leave out but have decided that for my next install I will use hair with more texture so that I don't fry my leaveout using heat. I considered a closure but my hair is thriving and growing well. I am also in the 12 inches in 12 months challenge and I have been getting at least an inch every 4 weeks based on the growth of my leavout. Having a closure would be a headache because I would to have the closure constantly adjusted during my install. This weekend I will wash and deep condition my hair this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2013)

I was in kinky twists for a few weeks. They were driving me a bit crazy so I took them out last night. I will be try to do my wash regimen before the end of the week and cowash every 2 or 3 days. My crown isn't even EL yet. My nape hair on the right is SL. I think my nape hair on the left is still NL. My hair grows so lopsided. 

I'm not sure how close or far from SL I am. Just going to try to keep my hair and scalp hydrated and hope that I see good results.


----------



## naija24 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have decided that I am two inches from NL at my nape. My hair finally covers most of my ears on the sides. I'm pretty happy about it. 

I'm mostly excited this week because I appear to have solid bangs, which I haven't had in months!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 6, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What did you order?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF



i ordered some products from Nairobi and i ordered some products from Silk Dreams.  my Nairobi products come in today.  i got some shampoo, conditioner and their foam wrap lotion.  i had a great experience with those products this past weekend and i had to have them.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 6, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I was in kinky twists for a few weeks. They were driving me a bit crazy so I took them out last night. I will be try to do my wash regimen before the end of the week and cowash every 2 or 3 days. My crown isn't even EL yet. My nape hair on the right is SL. I think my nape hair on the left is still NL. My hair grows so lopsided.
> 
> I'm not sure how close or far from SL I am. Just going to try to keep my hair and scalp hydrated and hope that I see good results.



my hair grows like that too.  it grows in natural layers and my left is longer than my right, but my right is thicker than my left. my shedding is coming back again, but it's not so bad like before.  i didn't realize how texlaxed i was.  somebody yesterday asked what made me go back to a relaxer...smh

but i'm sure we will all make our goal by the end of the year.  SL doesn't seem to be my problem, it's APL that's a monster!  and i do the most styling with SL.  i hope it goes well for me this time around.


----------



## naija24 (Jun 6, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> but i'm sure we will all make our goal by the end of the year.  SL doesn't seem to be my problem, it's APL that's a monster!  and i do the most styling with SL.  i hope it goes well for me this time around.



Yeah, SL is the beast!! I looked at old facebook pictures from my last big chop and then relaxer in 2011. My hair grew super fast from shaven to bob to neck length, like in 10 months!! Crossing my fingers it'll happen again.

But from Sept of 2011 to October of 2012, there was little to no retention at all. After two solid years I was still just skimming SL, which is crap. I dont' want that this time around. I hope to be APL by June of 2014. I hope LHCF will help me get there.


----------



## ronie (Jun 6, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow i m about 2 inches away after my trim on monday. I guess that should be around october, and with another 1/2 inch trim scheduled in september i should be there by november, december the latest. I hope to be full shoulder by february 2014 for my 2 year post relaxer anniversary, and APL in june 2014, relax in september 2014, and trim back to full APL. 
For my edges, i have been using sprout by hairitage hydration on etsy since early march. I am not super consistent, but at least 3 times a week. When i'm good i do it everyday. When it did not help much with the bald areas, i find that the hair in this areas grew faster than the others. I'll show you why with these numbers:
May length check
crown: 6
nape: 4
front: 4.5
sides: 3.5
June length check after 1/2 to 3/4 inch trim
nape 4.5
sides: 4
crown: 6
Front: 4.5
My sides and nape grow painfully slow usually. My crown has always been my longest layer, and grows faster than everywhere else (about 1/2 inch  month). As you can see now, the side and nape grew a whole inch in a month. I am not complaining, but what i really wanted was for my bald spot to fill up. I want to give njoy s oil a chance. I ordered a bottle, so we'll see. I guess sprout would help if use it on my whole scalp, but i will  not take the chance, as it will make me shed something crazy.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 6, 2013)

waiting around for the mailman like a crackhead!  CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 6, 2013)

ronie said:


> HairPleezeGrow i m about 2 inches away after my trim on monday. I guess that should be around october, and with another 1/2 inch trim scheduled in september i should be there by november, december the latest. I hope to be full shoulder by february 2014 for my 2 year post relaxer anniversary, and APL in june 2014, relax in september 2014, and trim back to full APL.
> For my edges, i have been using sprout by hairitage hydration on etsy since early march. I am not super consistent, but at least 3 times a week. When i'm good i do it everyday. When it did not help much with the bald areas, i find that the hair in this areas grew faster than the others. I'll show you why with these numbers:
> May length check
> crown: 6
> ...




That's some good growth though for only 1 month. I use NJoy's oil and I think you will like it. A lot of the ladies in that challenge has been doing good with it. Me on the other hand is not consistent in doing it everyday. I apply every other day. But I won't know fully if it's helping until I do a length check which hopefully will be this month if I don't chicken out lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 6, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> waiting around for the mailman like a crackhead!  CAN'T WAIT!!!



Girl you and me both. I got some marshmallow and mimosa from HH that should have gotten here yesterday. They said they left a notice...well they didn't do either so I went to the post office stalking my order and it's not there. Hopefully it is on the darn mail truck and being delivered today.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jun 6, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> What length are you now?
> Neck length
> 
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
> ...


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jun 6, 2013)

Please excuse me looking all crazy in these shots. Hhg ladies.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jun 6, 2013)

My current protective style is Senegalese twists. I did them myself and it's the first time I've ever done this style of braids myself. I'm prou



d.


----------



## Trixie58 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi everyone. Joining now after a major setback that took me from APL to wherever the heck I am now. I attached a starting pic, I am thinking I'm like 1-1.5 inches from SL now? A U-shaped chop was necessary because i had soooo much breakage on the sides. My face is long so my hair looks better with some rounding around my face, but with it this short I am a little concerned that I look like jim carrey in dumb and dumber. Plus when its straight there's a pretty big step, NOT gradual step down between the sides and the back. Anyway, let's all hope it grows out nice.

@shortdub the bob I really want is yours! soooo gorgeous.

Anyway, Ive been obsessed with some breakage in the back and in the crown for those of you who have seen me in other challenges. I got advice from @Seamonster that it will fill in with the rest of my hair without any further chops, so I'm just focused on retention and getting back to a comfortable length. Sew-ing in tomorrow for 3 months so will report back around Labor day. 

My sew-in reggie is pretty simple--wash with con every once in a while, and nightly, spray the braids with either Infusium 23+water or Oyin Juices and Berries, and seal with jane carter nourish & shine. Those products somehow keep my weave from getting oily. I miss my JBCO tho  Also lots of water, working out, viviscal, prenatals, and biotin.

happy growing everyone!!! xoxo


----------



## summertimewine (Jun 7, 2013)

My starting length is twa basically, I don't think I've passed any milestone yet. I am close to neck length but I am hoping to grab shoulder length during my first year! I started bald September 2012 and I now have:
Above ear: 5 inches
Nape:5.5 inches
Front/Bangs:4.5 inches
The pictures I attached are of these areas. For shoulder length are you waiting for just the nape to get to the shoulders, or for then entire head to reach shoulder length? 

For this challenge I will be starting to take vitamins tomorrow June 07, 2013!  the aphogee supplements! (In a perfect world I will post everyday to tell you how everything is going) 
I only drink water, I am working on my diet because it has been atrocious and it can only go up from here! Once school ends June 16 I will be moving home and getting a gym membership.  
So lets do this! I will be here for support and to be supported hopefully haha


----------



## ronie (Jun 7, 2013)

MrsMelodyV said:


> My current protective style is Senegalese twists. I did them myself and it's the first time I've ever done this style of braids myself. I'm prou
> 
> d.



You should be proud. Great job.


----------



## ronie (Jun 7, 2013)

Trixie58 said:


> Hi everyone. Joining now after a major setback that took me from APL to wherever the heck I am now. I attached a starting pic, I am thinking I'm like 1-1.5 inches from SL now? A U-shaped chop was necessary because i had soooo much breakage on the sides. My face is long so my hair looks better with some rounding around my face, but with it this short I am a little concerned that I look like jim carrey in dumb and dumber. Plus when its straight there's a pretty big step, NOT gradual step down between the sides and the back. Anyway, let's all hope it grows out nice.
> 
> @shortdub the bob I really want is yours! soooo gorgeous.
> 
> ...



Your cut looks cute. I got the same issue with my long face. I just can't wait to have hair around it again.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 7, 2013)

Frokisses
Such beautiful curls!!

For my length checks, I am going by this pic I found somewhere on LHCF. It seems to make sense, lol! My bottom layer seems to be SL but my sides and crown havent gotten there yet. I will claim full SL/CBL according to this chart. Hopefully by December. I just joined this challenge too so, we'll see 

I will edit my post with a starting pic sometime today


----------



## ronie (Jun 7, 2013)

frogkisses said:


> My starting length is twa basically, I don't think I've passed any milestone yet. I am close to neck length but I am hoping to grab shoulder length during my first year! I started bald September 2012 and I now have:
> Above ear: 5 inches
> Nape:5.5 inches
> Front/Bangs:4.5 inches
> ...



Your curls are super cute indeed.


----------



## summertimewine (Jun 7, 2013)

ronie thank you! I love your hair in your avvie too!
mshoneyfly Thank you for this chart! So my nape is about neck length now. I think I will claim shoulder length once my nape, and sides are shoulder length. By then I am thinking my bang/front area will reach to my chin? Does that sound right lol

I have eight more days of my Aphogee supplements so I will go to Sally's today or tomorrow to retrieve more! And they taste so nasty I have to eat a chip afterwards o.o


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 7, 2013)

frogkisses said:


> ronie thank you! I love your hair in your avvie too!
> mshoneyfly Thank you for this chart! So my nape is about neck length now. I think I will claim shoulder length once my nape, and sides are shoulder length. By then I am thinking my bang/front area will reach to my chin? Does that sound right lol
> 
> I have eight more days of my Aphogee supplements so I will go to Sally's today or tomorrow to retrieve more! And they taste so nasty I have to eat a chip afterwards o.o



frogkisses 
I saw those supplements in the store once!  How long have been on them?  Do you think they are working?  Any noticeable results yet?

I have to keep looking back and forth at the chart  and my latest pic. Its so hard foor me to judge my own hair, lol. My sides are much shorter than the back too. Yes, once the sides start to fill in it will make you look more like full sl/cbl. 

Maybe after my t/u, I will start measuring all areas with a ruler 

HHJ!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 7, 2013)

i got my products and washed/dc'ed my hair last night.  i flat ironed it this morning and wrapped it up.  it came out nice and soft like last weekend.   i can't wait for my Silk Dreams products to come in.


----------



## naija24 (Jun 7, 2013)

frogkisses said:


> My starting length is twa basically, I don't think I've passed any milestone yet. I am close to neck length but I am hoping to grab shoulder length during my first year! I started bald September 2012 and I now have:
> Above ear: 5 inches
> Nape:5.5 inches
> Front/Bangs:4.5 inches



this post gives me life. So you went from bald to near NL in 9 months? I'm so happy to hear that! i'm trying to figure out the avg length of time per milestone so I can stop freaking out.

so from what I'm getting in LHCF:

Bald to EL = 6 months
EL to NL  = 4 months
NL to SL = 2-4 months
SL to APL = 3 months to 7 months (if length is retained)


----------



## Seamonster (Jun 7, 2013)

wow, this thread has been hopping every since shortdub78 made a comment. I am so glad you joined, and encouraged all of our lurker to post! Now we are really learning from one another.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 7, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> wow, this thread has been hopping every since shortdub78 made a comment. I am so glad you joined, and encouraged all of our lurker to post! Now we are really learning from one another.



thank you!  this is the first milestone of the length hhj!  we gotta encourage each other! this thread should always stay on the first page!  i have been in the SL, APL, BSL challenges and they really help everyone to stay focused!


----------



## summertimewine (Jun 7, 2013)

mshoneyfly I took them shortly for 2 months and saw great retention and my hair was soft and growing in nicely. I stopped taking them because my life went crazy, but I will stay on them now because they seemed so promising before!

naija24 I think I did yes! Thankfully I started my hair journey with a wealth of knowledge so I wasn't endlessly searching for how to take care of my hair, which I think helped a lot! Also once I added in protein treatments  my hair was on fire lawd growing every which way. 

I love being a twa because I can literally feel when it has grown because when I shower I can feel it hang down to my eyebrows, and then past my eyes, and then my nose etc. So I am always excited haha


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2013)

Welcome to all of the new ladies. It is nice to have so much activity in this thread.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm still here. Sorry, I'm one of those "not so frequent" posters lol

I got that bad habit back when my hair was longer (we didn't update as.often wl and longer cause it takes FOREVER to hit the next point)

I have no clue where my hair is sitting at. My routine consists of doing what I know already works for me and then ignore my head lol other wise I will length check every day twice a day like a fool lol.

A watched pot does not boil ^_^ 

When is the next official check in any ways? I know I posted for the last one. Yeah? Pretty sure I did

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jun 8, 2013)

I should plan on shampooing and conditioning my hair sometime this week. This is my first time with braids since beginning my hhj. Before I'd have braids and would only wash after swimming or if the thought crossed my mind.


----------



## summertimewine (Jun 8, 2013)

So how long until my hair stops growing out and starts growing DOWN


----------



## Nonie (Jun 8, 2013)

[USER=375571]frogkisses[/USER];18532749 said:
			
		

> So how long until my hair stops growing out and starts growing DOWN



Depends on your hair. I don't think my 4B fine strands have ever heard of "growing down". Even when my hair is straightened, it has no respect for gravity


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a lot of time on my hands today. Washed this morning with 4 Naturals Extra Moist Detangling Shampoo. I did a protein treatment with Giovanni Nutrafix. Now I am DCing with As I Am Conditioner. I will leave this in most of the day until I feel like rinsing it out. I guess I will put my hair up into twists or mini twists.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jun 8, 2013)

It's supposed to be 110° today. I think that means I'm staying inside and doing hair stuff. So far I've been searching the threads on how to wash/condition my hair under braids. I'll probably have to redo the front and back too.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol yeah we're going to hit 101° today lol that means SWIMMING POOL FOR MO!!!!! Lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jun 8, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Lol yeah we're going to hit 101° today lol that means SWIMMING POOL FOR MO!!!!! Lol
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



I was gonna go swimming but I have a 3 month old and the sun drains him. We'll see. Summer has arrived!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm out of town since yesterday ladies. My husband's cousin graduated high school so we came to show support but I will read all the posts I missed on Monday! Hope you are all having a gr8 weekend.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## jcdlox (Jun 8, 2013)

I haven't posted any progress pics in years so here's where I am today (I hope I attached the pic right)
Full neck but what you can't see is that after my nape broke completely off and didn't grow for several months it is now back even with the rest of my hair.  My hair is the healthiest its been for a while and I'm not sure if its the relaxer (my hair luvs Mizani and Mizani ONLY), I finally OUT of premenopause  and I finally realize the benefits of protecting my hair at night!  

Now on to SL finally!


----------



## ronie (Jun 8, 2013)

My diet sucks. I am trying to lose weight, and i am afraid my hair may not be getting the proper nutrients. I do take women one a day. Any other suggestions of a good vitamin to make sure that my hair does not start growing out dry and brittle? TIA.


----------



## Nonie (Jun 8, 2013)

[USER=343869]ronie[/USER];18534987 said:
			
		

> My diet sucks. I am trying to lose weight, and i am afraid my hair may not be getting the proper nutrients. I do take women one a day. Any other suggestions of a good vitamin to make sure that my hair does not start growing out dry and brittle? TIA.



Why do you think losing weight should involve a sucky diet?  If anything this is the time to cut out junk and processed food and eat wholesome nourishing food that repairs and protects your body. Concentrating on protein, fruits and veggies and drinking water. Cutting out sugar, cutting back on carbs and when you do have carbs have them for breakfast (oatmeal, brown rice, sweet potatoes, yucca (yams); not cakes or white bread or cookies)...instead of later in the day. The method of eating we talk about in this thread is fail-proof for losing weight and maintaining the weight loss.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 8, 2013)

So nice to see the activity and new ladies! I decided to wash out the perm rod set today, prepoo'd with walnut and grapeseed oil and a couple drops of peppermint essential oil.  Used my beloved Giovanni deeper moisture poo, did a nettle and rosemary tea rinse under my Giovanni deep moisture condish w heat. Since its so hot, 110 today, I air dried in six braids. My hair way dried in twenty minutes flat!


----------



## tequilad28 (Jun 8, 2013)

Whoa this thread is BUMPING! I was away for the wknd and im checking in to beaucoup activity!  I want to start swimming more but DH looks frightened cuz thats what broke my hair off in the first place. So I ordered my swim cap based on the threads in the forums and it came yesterday in the mail. Sooo excited finally a way to fight against chlorine.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 8, 2013)

Took out my install. I cut it about 5 weeks ago and installed crochets immediately to retain and try to be even with my cut.

Think I cut more than I thought! Oops!

I washed with sm pm. Clarified and chelate with very diluted ao swimmers shampoo. Aphogee 2 min. Tea and oil rinsed. Then ao bc. Acv. Then sealed with raw shea butter.

She feels soft and buttery. Gonna reinstall real quick tho. Wanna retain!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## ronie (Jun 8, 2013)

Nonie said:


> *Why do you think losing weight should involve a sucky diet? * If anything this is the time to cut out junk and processed food and eat wholesome nourishing food that repairs and protects your body. Concentrating on protein, fruits and veggies and drinking water. Cutting out sugar, cutting back on carbs and when you do have carbs have them for breakfast (oatmeal, brown rice, sweet potatoes, yucca (yams); not cakes or white bread or cookies)...instead of later in the day. The method of eating we talk about in this thread is fail-proof for losing weight and maintaining the weight loss.


erplexed
 I DO not think that losing weight involves a sucky diet. My concern is that *MY* own diet sucks as shared in my post. I am one to know about healthy eating, but when i want to lose weight i have the habit of skipping meals, and just starve some days. It is a case of me knowing better and not doing it. It always works so . And as long as i don't stay away from exercising, as i did for the past 2 years, i have no issue maintaining a healthy weight.


----------



## SingBrina (Jun 8, 2013)

So I put in braids for a protective style. .. think I'll keep them for 6-8wks .... Sorry the picture is sideways


----------



## summertimewine (Jun 8, 2013)

Alright today I took my supplement pill, and I decided that my hair doesn't like castor oil as a sealent. It wad much to thick and has been sitting on my head for the past day!! So back to jojoba oil. I also bought Trader Joes Refresh citrus conditioner  it looks delicious! But I just realized I just bought As I Am Coconut co-wash as well  so hopefully one of them works out! Tomorrow I will cowash!


----------



## Nonie (Jun 8, 2013)

ronie said:


> erplexed
> I DO not think that losing weight involves a sucky diet. My concern is that *MY* own diet sucks as shared in my post. I am one to know about healthy eating, but when i want to lose weight i have the habit of skipping meals, and just starve some days. It is a case of me knowing better and not doing it. It always works so . And as long as i don't stay away from exercising, as i did for the past 2 years, i have no issue maintaining a healthy weight.



ronie  It isn't working coz you are back to square one. When you know better, you do better. If you starve yourself to lose weight, not only will your hair suffer but your body suffers and down the road you may end up being so ill and DYING to lose weight is not a good idea.

If you use that eating method, it will become a lifestyle and you will never have to worry about putting on weight. It is how I went from a size 14/16 to size 4/6 and have been that size for over 20 years whether I work out or not. 

Also maintaining a healthy weight involves nourishing your body. It isn't healthy if your cells are not well nourished. So do right by your body. Remember keeping your metabolism on a roll will make you never have to think twice about what you eat. And the way of eating I suggested will do that for you.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 9, 2013)

SingBrina said:


> So I put in braids for a protective style. .. think I'll keep them for 6-8wks .... Sorry the picture is sideways



SingBrina
This is totally adorable!!  Is that human hair?  What size are the braids?  I wish I could do my own braids. I am good at corn rows cuz I naturally braid with a tight stitch but I can never get a single braid to look good. I am going to practice adding extensions to cornrows


----------



## mschristine (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a new cut! Posted pics in the relaxed hair thread. Already have most of the products I need to start implementing my new regimen. I don't think I'll make shoulder length by the end of the year but I guess anything is possible


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 9, 2013)

SingBrina said:


> So I put in braids for a protective style. .. think I'll keep them for 6-8wks .... Sorry the picture is sideways



Gorgeous! How long it take you?

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## summertimewine (Jun 9, 2013)

mschristine said:


> I have a new cut! Posted pics in the relaxed hair thread. Already have most of the products I need to start implementing my new regimen. I don't think I'll make shoulder length by the end of the year but I guess anything is possible



So why did you decide to cut your hair?


----------



## mschristine (Jun 9, 2013)

frogkisses said:


> So why did you decide to cut your hair?



I had some bad breakage in the back and initially I decided to just let it grow out. I tried that for a while and it just kept breaking so I decided to start completely over and cut out all the damage so it can grow out better


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 9, 2013)

mschristine said:


> I had some bad breakage in the back and initially I decided to just let it grow out. I tried that for a while and it just kept breaking so I decided to start completely over and cut out all the damage so it can grow out better



So mschristine
What do you think was causing your breakage?


----------



## mschristine (Jun 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> So mschristine
> What do you think was causing your breakage?



Not moisturizing in sections, using products that were too stripping, using products that my hair didn't like, not detangling properly...not keeping up a good moisture/protein balance


----------



## faithVA (Jun 9, 2013)

My schedule was hectic yesterday so my wash day was all over the place. I washed with 4Naturals Extra Moist Shampoo, Used Giovanni Nutrafix Protein conditioner and DCd with As I Am Deep Conditioner from 9 am until around 7:30 pm. I rinsed it out but was in a hurry and didn't finish my 15 minute baggy step. I threw some As I Am leave-in on, then misted with S-Curl and flat twisted into 9 flat twists. It felt good while wet but it may feel dry today because I didn't seal. My hair has definitely grown a bit because this is the first time I have been able to put my hair in 9 flat twists. I usually need many more. 

I will need to dust soon but I think I am ok for now. I hope to put in some twists tonight and wear them for a week.


----------



## Shalay11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I guess I've graduated from this group because from the looks I'm closer to apl now after removing my 3 months 2 week sew in..


----------



## soulglo (Jun 9, 2013)

Shalay11 said:


> Well I guess I've graduated from this group because from the looks I'm closer to apl now after removing my 3 months 2 week sew in..



moving on up


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Shalay11 said:


> Well I guess I've graduated from this group because from the looks I'm closer to apl now after removing my 3 months 2 week sew in..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 congrats girly!  

i decided to part my hair down middle. i'm waiting on my products.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 9, 2013)

Shalay11 said:


> Well I guess I've graduated from this group because from the looks I'm closer to apl now after removing my 3 months 2 week sew in..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice! Your hair looks good. Congrats!


----------



## Shalay11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks ladies... I know it's grown but always feels short when doing twist.. I shampooed, conditioned and deep condtioned and twisted with Shea butter ..













Shed hair over 3 months worth


----------



## summertimewine (Jun 10, 2013)

I am still trying to decide if I should cowash today. I just absolutely hate going to bed with wet hair because my silk cap crushes all my curls. Buuuuuttt I ordered a Sharmooz bonnet so hopefully it will protect my hair without destroying it!


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 10, 2013)

faithVA said:


> My schedule was hectic yesterday so my wash day was all over the place. I washed with 4Naturals Extra Moist Shampoo, Used Giovanni Nutrafix Protein conditioner and DCd with As I Am Deep Conditioner from 9 am until around 7:30 pm. I rinsed it out but was in a hurry and didn't finish my 15 minute baggy step. I threw some As I Am leave-in on, then misted with S-Curl and flat twisted into 9 flat twists. It felt good while wet but it may feel dry today because I didn't seal. My hair has definitely grown a bit because this is the first time I have been able to put my hair in 9 flat twists. I usually need many more.
> 
> I will need to dust soon but I think I am ok for now. I hope to put in some twists tonight and wear them for a week.



I love that Nutrafix! The reconstructor is awesome too


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 10, 2013)

frogkisses said:


> I am still trying to decide if I should cowash today. I just absolutely hate going to bed with wet hair because my silk cap crushes all my curls. Buuuuuttt I ordered a Sharmooz bonnet so hopefully it will protect my hair without destroying it!



The bonnets have never been my friend.  perm rod sets last two days max


----------



## naija24 (Jun 10, 2013)

i get what full NL looks like but what does regular neck length look like?

starting to panic that i may not reach Neck Length by the end of this summer


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow its been a lot of action in here. Nothing has changed for me. I bought another wig this weekend while OOT but I'm not liking it like I did on the manakin head. I may color it but it's like a #27 I guess on top and#4 on bottom but I'm not liking the blonde so may color it a red color. Has anyone ever colored synthetic wig b4? If so how did it turn out? I am however going to dc my hair nd str8en it for a length check for this month and then trim and take a comparison pic. Think I will do this on Thursday or Friday.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 10, 2013)

wash day is coming soon and i still don't have my products yet.  i may roller set my hair this time around.  i need to get some more satin sponge rollers.  i'm just not in the mood to sleep pretty for a week.  i am still using my JBCO on my scalp and ends the day before wash day.  i think i will use my mizani shampoo and conditioner, and use my keracare wrap lotion to roll with.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 10, 2013)

Back in crochet braid s!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Jun 10, 2013)

I am still here hoping to get to full shoulder length soon. I was supposed to take this sew in out over the weekend but I was too lazy. I am off tomorrow and I will remove this sew in and pamper my tresses then. I will be able to see my progress. I'll check back in some time tomorrow or wednesday.


----------



## LexiDior (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow I see we have some fast growers!! Ive had so many setbacks its sad but thats apart of learning. PS is really helping me retain length.  

Im so close to SL that I can feel it 

When I take out my braids ill post a pic since ive been on my hhj for exactly one year.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 10, 2013)

naija24 said:


> i get what full NL looks like but what does regular neck length look like?
> 
> starting to panic that i may not reach Neck Length by the end of this summer



naija24
I posted a good length check chart on page 57 of this thread


----------



## summertimewine (Jun 10, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> The bonnets have never been my friend.  perm rod sets last two days max


 Well what do you use to protect your hair at night? I've been labeled an aggressive sleeper  I roll and twist so just sleeping on a satin pillow isn't an option either. Now you got me worryin


----------



## naija24 (Jun 10, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> naija24
> I posted a good length check chart on page 57 of this thread



This thread only has 46 pages mshoneyfly


----------



## Nonie (Jun 10, 2013)

naija24 said:


> This thread only has 46 pages mshoneyfly



mshoneyfly, instead of stating page number (since settings vary from person to person), state the post number. Of course you need to view thread on browser to get post #. Or better yet, quote the post so you can repost it for everyone's convenience.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jun 10, 2013)

I really like the ntm line. Ulta was having a buy 2 get 1 free sale, plus I had points expiring, so I bought a few yesterday. Has anyone used their daily deep conditioner? I love their regular deep conditioner and the shampoo. 

naija24 I use this image for helping determine goal lengths. So neck length starts where your neck somewhat cinches. The part just above the thick part. I hope those makes some kind of sense.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 10, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Frokisses
> Such beautiful curls!!
> 
> For my length checks, I am going by this pic I found somewhere on LHCF. It seems to make sense, lol! My bottom layer seems to be SL but my sides and crown havent gotten there yet. I will claim full SL/CBL according to this chart. Hopefully by December. I just joined this challenge too so, we'll see
> ...



naija24
Nonie
Sorry for the mixup everybody!  I always use the app on my phone. The forum is too distracting for me when using my computer.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 10, 2013)

frogkisses said:


> Well what do you use to protect your hair at night? I've been labeled an aggressive sleeper  I roll and twist so just sleeping on a satin pillow isn't an option either. Now you got me worryin



I'm the kind of sleeper that starts at the head of the bed and ends up at the foot of the bed by morning.  LOL  If I'm wearing my hair straight, it gets wrapped and tied up in a scarf turban style but the ends knotted in the back so it stays on.  Twists ilbraids go straight on the satin pillow. When I did my perm rod set, I loosely tied on a scarf and slept on a satin pillow. The pillow has been my friend.


----------



## SingBrina (Jun 10, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> SingBrina
> This is totally adorable!!  Is that human hair?  What size are the braids?  I wish I could do my own braids. I am good at corn rows cuz I naturally braid with a tight stitch but I can never get a single braid to look good. I am going to practice adding extensions to cornrows



Thank you! mshoneyfly ... no its not human, and they are about 1/4 inch thick,, a little less... yeah try that practice!! I saw some good videos on youtube!


----------



## SingBrina (Jun 10, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Gorgeous! How long it take you?
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Wow it took me a long time because in the back i braided all the way down to my waist! So I was doing it on and off for a day and a half DarkJoy usually it takes 11-12hrs


----------



## naija24 (Jun 10, 2013)

Debating whether it's more important to me to hit full NL by December or hit SL by December? I'm gonna hit NL by the fall anyway, so I'm not worried about that. But I'm starting to detest layers. It makes styling hard as hell.


----------



## SingBrina (Jun 10, 2013)

I washed my braids, did a coffee rinse, conditioned with Wen, left some as a leave in along with Aussies leave in and now air drying... will put some oils in my hair before bed tonight and wrap it with a scarf!!


----------



## summertimewine (Jun 10, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> I'm the kind of sleeper that starts at the head of the bed and ends up at the foot of the bed by morning.  LOL  If I'm wearing my hair straight, it gets wrapped and tied up in a scarf turban style but the ends knotted in the back so it stays on.  Twists ilbraids go straight on the satin pillow. When I did my perm rod set, I loosely tied on a scarf and slept on a satin pillow. The pillow has been my friend.



All I wear are wash n go's for now! And I have a scarf but it looks like the attachment 

so the part that goes around my head is way to small now, so I have it tie it tighter to make sure it stays! When I sleep without it my curls get frizzy, stringy, and usually straightened some-what


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 10, 2013)

frogkisses said:


> All I wear are wash n go's for now! And I have a scarf but it looks like the attachment
> 
> so the part that goes around my head is way to small now, so I have it tie it tighter to make sure it stays! When I sleep without it my curls get frizzy, stringy, and usually straightened some-what



I had one of those  Have you tried the pineapple method?  I've done that and it kept my curls stretched nicely.  I will a modified pineapple by making two low pigtails.  Also maybe try getting one of those larger scarfs that are shaped like a big square.


----------



## summertimewine (Jun 10, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> I had one of those  Have you tried the pineapple method?  I've done that and it kept my curls stretched nicely.  I will a modified pineapple by making two low pigtails.  Also maybe try getting one of those larger scarfs that are shaped like a big square.


I hear a lot about the pineapple method but I always thought you had to have a a lot of length? I guess I assumed TWA's cannot pineapple, so I will investigate this! Thank you for bringing it to my attention!  But you say you make two low ponytails and I cannot do that yet, so I hope there is another way!

Also I like the scarf I have (beside its small size) because it has those two pieces that you can automatically tie without any fuss. I feel like just a silk scarf will be more prone to falling off!


----------



## Nonie (Jun 11, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> @naija24
> @Nonie
> Sorry for the mixup everybody!  I always use the app on my phone. The forum is too distracting for me when using my computer.



mshoneyfly, I have an Android and I can open browser from within the App. That is why I am able to post links to thread and posts. So I do it to get the info I want, copy it and then return to App to post.

That's why I stated you need to view on browser not app to get the post#.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 11, 2013)

Nonie said:


> mshoneyfly, I have an Android and I can open browser from within the App. That is why I am able to post links to thread and posts. So I do it to get the info I want, copy it and then return to App to post.
> 
> That's why I stated you need to view on browser not app to get the post#.



Thanks nomie 
I can open the browser too but I don't like viewing the forum that way. I prob wouldn't use the forum if I had to view from the browser; its too distracting. But I see what you mean, I could have just gotten the post# and returned to the app. Got it!


----------



## Nonie (Jun 11, 2013)

[USER=356485]mshoneyfly[/USER];18547169 said:
			
		

> Thanks nomie
> I can open the browser too but I don't like viewing the forum that way. I prob wouldn't use the forum if I had to view from the browser; its too distracting. But I see what you mean, I could have just gotten the post# and returned to the app. Got it!



I decided to save you the trouble and find it for you. I believe this Post #855 is what you were referring to where you posted the chart.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 11, 2013)

Nonie

YES! YES!  Thats it!!  Thanks alot. I really like this length chart.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 11, 2013)

i'll be washing my hair today.


----------



## summertimewine (Jun 11, 2013)

I washed my hair last night with Trader Joes Refresh, mmmm it smells so yummy in the shower, a little citrus heaven! My hair felt clean too, a little bit dry so I will add honey to it next time. I bought some more jojoba oil and thank goodness, it works great.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 11, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Back in crochet braid s!
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



DarkJoy  Hey girl! 

Soo...you did it again hunh??  It was a smart idea cause your crochets came out really nice last time.   I hope you get lotsa growth 

My little cuz is gonna give me a full sew-in on Sat. I cant wait!!. I already bought the hair today too


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 11, 2013)

Well don't feel like str8ening my hair so I just washed with Wen GP & 613. Then I added SD mocha (I think that's the name) leave in and shingled with shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie.  Nothing special lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 11, 2013)

washed my hair with Mizani Milk Bath, rinsed with Suave Almond and Shea, dc'ed with Mizani MoisturFusion.  i tee-shirt dried my hair, applied a tiny bit of argan oil and Rusk leave-in.  i finger detangled my hair, then went over it with my wide toothed comb.  after all of that i applied my Nairobi wrap foam lotion.  my hair feels light and soft. i may flat iron it tonight or just wrap and then flat iron in the morning.  that cut and touch up really did wonders on my hair.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 12, 2013)

Chugging along with a braid out, seven plaits at night and during the day since I work from home 80% of the week   unless I'm stepping outside. Hot six oil or grapeseed to seal and cowash every 3-4 days.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 12, 2013)

AND my shedding issue is under control ! Yay!  I've been tea rinsing under my dc.  My tea is a strongly brewed non caffeine organic nettle tea and fresh organic rosemary from my yard.  I've gone from golf ball sized balls of shed hair to pea sized in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ronie (Jun 12, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> AND my shedding issue is under control ! Yay!  I've been tea rinsing under my dc.  My tea is a strongly brewed non caffeine organic nettle tea and fresh organic rosemary from my yard.  I've gone from golf ball sized balls of shed hair to pea sized in about 2-3 weeks.



Glad you got this under control. I need to get my tea rinse game on again. It really does work.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 12, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> AND my shedding issue is under control ! Yay!  I've been tea rinsing under my dc.  My tea is a strongly brewed non caffeine organic nettle tea and fresh organic rosemary from my yard.  I've gone from golf ball sized balls of shed hair to pea sized in about 2-3 weeks.



Oooo Chile! My hair was like that too. Sink and hands fulla hair on wash day. And long term PS take downs? Balls of hair. Ugh.

But a nettle and burdock rinse? And the 'braid spray' I make I barely lose any hair. It's almost creepy!

Glad they work for you too. And from you garden! Even better.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello Ladies, I took my install out Monday evening using a seam ripper. I detangled and removed shed hair then put my hair in about 6 twist and went to bed. I was off yesterday so when I woke up I coated my strands with coconut oil and ran my errands. I returned home after 1 pm and then coated my strands with penetrait. I left that in my hair until after 6. I then shampooed and oil rinsed and followed that with a moisturizing deep conditioner which I left in over night. I rinsed out the conditioner this morning and put celie braids in and our put my wig on. My hair feels great. I'll share more after my hair dries.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 12, 2013)

started on flat ironing my hair.  i applied some Chi silk infusion.  i plan on washing my hair again saturday or sunday morning.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 12, 2013)

OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> Hello Ladies, I took my install out Monday evening using a seam ripper. I detangled and removed shed hair then put my hair in about 6 twist and went to bed. I was off yesterday so when I woke up I coated my strands with coconut oil and ran my errands. I returned home after 1 pm and then coated my strands with penetrait. I left that in my hair until after 6. I then shampooed and oil rinsed and followed that with a moisturizing deep conditioner which I left in over night. I rinsed out the conditioner this morning and put celie braids in and our put my wig on. My hair feels great. I'll share more after my hair dries.



originalcrownand glory

Whats penetrait??


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Jun 12, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> originalcrownand glory
> 
> Whats penetrait??



It is a protein conditioner from nexxus. I was going to do emergencee by sebastian which is a stronger treatment but I will only do that on freshly washed hair. I normally do a hard protein treatment before I have a weave installed. My hair likes protein and I find it cuts down on the excessive shedding. I hope to share some progress pictures soon. I am proud of how much my hair has improved. Last year my hair shedded itself bald in certain areas. I will try to post pictures tomorrow evening.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Jun 12, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> AND my shedding issue is under control ! Yay!  I've been tea rinsing under my dc.  My tea is a strongly brewed non caffeine organic nettle tea and fresh organic rosemary from my yard.  I've gone from golf ball sized balls of shed hair to pea sized in about 2-3 weeks.



Protein treatments work for me but do share more about tea rinsing. I want to try that.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 12, 2013)

i decided i will not ever do tea rinses, protein treatments, oil treatments, leaving conditioner on longer than 15 mins, prepooing, etc... all of that was just extra and my hair really didn't need all of that to begin with.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Jun 12, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i decided i will not ever do tea rinses, protein treatments, oil treatments, leaving conditioner on longer than 15 mins, prepooing, etc... all of that was just extra and my hair really didn't need all of that to begin with.



That is understandable you have to do what works for you. Normally my wash routine is not so labor intensive but having my hair weaved up for a little over 2  months the extra steps were a special treat.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 12, 2013)

OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> Protein treatments work for me but do share more about tea rinsing. I want to try that.



I've read alot about tea rinses on this site and many others.  Some say , increases shedding some not.  Caffiene is good, caffiene is not blah blah.  I decided to natural herbs that promote hair growth.  I went with nettle tea and rosemary as they both increase circulation and historically known for hair growth.
I shampoo, lean over the tub or the sink, pour the .ea in my hair while catching the runoff, repeating the process 2-3x.  I'll add my dc directly on top without rinsing. My hair is super soft, even after a henna.  I'll do this every time my hair gets wet. There's nothing time consuming about making tea, the most time consuming thing I do with my hair is henna and even that I complete within four hours.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 12, 2013)

Posting duplicate update from another thread...
So I've been lazy and haven't hendigo'd like I wanted yet plus I was OOT so I will get to it eventually. I have been wanting to continue to wig it but I find for some reason my hair hasn't been taking cornrows too well. Ugh so I've been doing twist outs  and wNgs that have been just meh to me but it's been working.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 12, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Posting duplicate update from another thread...
> So I've been lazy and haven't hendigo'd like I wanted yet plus I was OOT so I will get to it eventually. I have been wanting to continue to wig it but I find for some reason my hair hasn't been taking cornrows too well. Ugh so I've been doing twist outs  and wNgs that have been just meh to me but it's been working.
> 
> HPG
> ...



LOL I have those days where everthing is a meh kind of day


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh and the tea is staining my hair which seems to enhance the color I already have going on, so that's awesome


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 12, 2013)

I gave my scalp a nice massage with hair trigger oil. Now Im prepooing under a plastic cap and a scully. I added some peppermint oil to help with the smell and stimulate even more.  I'm feeling a nice tingle. Now I know how to do a proper massage maybe I'll get some real growth


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 13, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I gave my scalp a nice massage with hair trigger oil. Now Im prepooing under a plastic cap and a scully. I added some peppermint oil to help with the smell and stimulate even more.  I'm feeling a nice tingle. Now I know how to do a proper massage maybe I'll get some real growth



How do you like the hair trigger?  I was thinking about purchasing.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 13, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Oh and the tea is staining my hair which seems to enhance the color I already have going on, so that's awesome



I bet it's a nice color too. 

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 13, 2013)

OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> That is understandable you have to do what works for you. Normally my wash routine is not so labor intensive but having my hair weaved up for a little over 2  months the extra steps were a special treat.



i have low porosity fine strands.  all of that just makes my hair hard, or coats it.  i need to keep my hair light.


----------



## naija24 (Jun 13, 2013)

I am now 6 weeks post. If I go by my original plan, I have another 6 weeks to go until the end of July. If not, then I may relax in 2 weeks on June 30. I'm torn at the moment. I usually stretch for 8-10 weeks but my new growth is unruly.

I keep having dreams of stretching my relaxers and then finally relaxing and revealing like 4 inches of new growth after 2 more weeks lol. Oh to be desperate haha


----------



## faithVA (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm rocking my 1st set of 2 strand twists. They are ugly and short  But they at least keep me from having to do my hair daily. The 1st week is the hardest being out in public. But after a week the expectation is set so people won't pay much attention to them. So will rock these twists for the next 6 months. Hopefully I will have some hang time by then.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 13, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm rocking my 1st set of 2 strand twists. They are ugly and short  But they at least keep me from having to do my hair daily. The 1st week is the hardest being out in public. But after a week the expectation is set so people won't pay much attention to them. So will rock these twists for the next 6 months. Hopefully I will have some hang time by then.



Well congrats to you! ...are you re twisting them every week?  I can't rock 2 strand twist bc my hair doesn't look right at all. It looks all scraggly and thin but I will do a meh kind of twistout lol. I'm sure you will definitely have some hang time in 6 months.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Jun 13, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm rocking my 1st set of 2 strand twists. They are ugly and short  But they at least keep me from having to do my hair daily. The 1st week is the hardest being out in public. But after a week the expectation is set so people won't pay much attention to them. So will rock these twists for the next 6 months. Hopefully I will have some hang time by then.



My dream protective style. I need some more length to start wearing it comfortably. Hopefully in september. Did you do them on wet hair or dry hair? Did you use any stretching method (blow dry, curl formers, roller set)? faithVA.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 13, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> How do you like the hair trigger?  I was thinking about purchasing.



Hey Wenbev 
I love the way it feels on my scalp with the ppmt added. Its very stimulating. I also warmed it up in some hot water. I did the prepoo overnight and felt the tingle consistently until I washed it out this morning!!  

Before now, I hadn't used in over 3 months bc I didn't see any growth (prob bc I was blow drying and flat ironing every week). I am now off the heat and further along in my HHJ and decided to revisit. 

I also wasn't massaging my scalp correctly either. Now I know to go in circles one section at a time while moving the scalp around w/o disturbing the hair. I do feel that it made my fine hair noticeably thicker, though. 

If you're having dandruff, itchy scalp or shedding its a good reason to buy. I prefer the thicker version bc it has castor oil and unscented bc none of their added scents seemed like it would work with that strong garlic, onion smell. 

Fast shipping, quality product, good customer service. Overall, I recommend. 

OAN:  prepping my hair for hendigo tonight and a full sew-in on Saturday.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 13, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey Wenbev
> I love the way it feels on my scalp with the ppmt added. Its very stimulating. I also warmed it up in some hot water. I did the prepoo overnight and felt the tingle consistently until I washed it out this morning!!
> 
> Before now, I hadn't used in over 3 months bc I didn't see any growth (prob bc I was blow drying and flat ironing every week). I am now off the heat and further along in my HHJ and decided to revisit.
> ...



mshoneyfly hey lady thank you, I will be purchasing hair trigger over njoys!


----------



## Nonie (Jun 13, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm rocking my 1st set of 2 strand twists. They are ugly and short  But they at least keep me from having to do my hair daily. The 1st week is the hardest being out in public. But after a week the expectation is set so people won't pay much attention to them. So will rock these twists for the next 6 months. Hopefully I will have some hang time by then.



Aww @faithVA, I'm sure they aren't as bad as you make them seem. You can also work with them.

When my hair was SL, I loved how my twists would look when I washed them and left them wet. I loved that palm tree effect:




​ 
And close up I loved loved loved the coils:




​ 
Then one day I wondered what would happen if I put rollers in while my hair was damp and let it airdry. I ended up creating a style I really loved--one of my most proud claims to creativity is this LOL:




​ 



​ 



​ 

Hubby doesn't care much for it. Thinks it looks like tarantulas but what does he know. You couldn't tell me nuffin when I was rocking that do. And I got so many compliments from strangers so there!

Another thing I did with my twists when they were SL was a braid-out:


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Well congrats to you! ...are you re twisting them every week? I can't rock 2 strand twist bc my hair doesn't look right at all. It looks all scraggly and thin but I will do a meh kind of twistout lol. I'm sure you will definitely have some hang time in 6 months.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


 
Yes I do them every week. I would love to wash in them but I can tell just by spraying them that my hair fuzzes and starts to wrap around itself. Would be nightmare getting them out. 

Mine look scraggly and thin as well but I really hate having to retwist my hair every night so 2 strand twist it is.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2013)

Nonie said:


> Aww @faithVA, I'm sure they aren't as bad as you make them seem. You can also work with them.
> 
> When my hair was SL, I loved how my twists would look when I washed them and left them wet. I loved that palm tree effect:
> ​


 
They do look rough. I will take a picture soon. I didn't have time this week. My hair is only EL. So I have no hang time. The twists in the front only hang to my edges  The ones on the side only touch the top of my ear.  I don't think I will be SL by the end of the year. I have been under a lot of stress this year.  So I still have a long haul. 

Thank you for the encouragement though. I just have to tough it out.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2013)

ronie said:


> My dream protective style. I need some more length to start wearing it comfortably. Hopefully in september. Did you do them on wet hair or dry hair? Did you use any stretching method (blow dry, curl formers, roller set)? @faithVA.


 
I did them on dry hair but I mist them with water and apply gel when I twist them. I don't stretch my hair it looks too thin and then after a few days it shrinks up anyway so I don't bother with the extra step. I usually do them on wet hair but I got busy on wash day and did them the next day. Maybe when my hair is longer stretching may help. 

I'm not comfortable with the length I have but I really need to put my hair away. The first week is the hardest. I can deal with it now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 14, 2013)

i have been bad with my hair.  i didn't finish flat ironing two days ago, so i haven't been wrapping it up or m&s. i have no choice but to finish this morning.  plus, i am washing my hair early sunday morning.


----------



## naija24 (Jun 14, 2013)

So I attempted to self relax yesterday. It was a hot mess. I did not part my hair in proper sections, I didn't relax my whole head, I left it on for 20 minutes or so when I was suppose to leave it on for 15 max. I used Dark and Lovely Color Treated Box Relaxer kit.

Results?

My roots are the exact same, all over. I dont' think I smoothed it out at all, but I was terrified of runoff. 
My hair feels pretty rough compared to how it normally feels.
I am in dire need of a trim but I don't want to snip anything off my head.
My hair now passes my ears yay and I can see hair at my nape starting to peak from behind my head.

All in all, my first attempt at self-relaxing was a failure. LOL. Hell, to say I relaxed would be incorrect. I put chemical in my hair and nothing happened :/ I'm totally going to a professional in 4 weeks or so. I bought apologee or whatever, so I'll be using that on Sunday night and again on Wednesday night next week to repair what may have been damaged.

I dont' have any breakage either. My hair is insanely strong I think :/ In the mean time, I'm gonna avoid heat if possible until my two protein treatments are done.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 14, 2013)

faithVA

:BIG HUGS: 
Nonie gave you some good advice. You should consider putting in rollers or rods. You know curls make anything better.  Try to stay positive. 

Nonie all those styles are super cute!!


----------



## Nonie (Jun 14, 2013)

[-;<f





faithVA said:


> They do look rough. I will take a picture soon. I didn't have time this week. My hair is only EL. So I have no hang time. The twists in the front only hang to my edges  The ones on the side only touch the top of my ear.  I don't think I will be SL by the end of the year. I have been under a lot of stress this year.  So I still have a long haul.
> 
> Thank you for the encouragement though. I just have to tough it out.



Aww... faithVA You know I think my Tarantula do could really work for you.  By curling those short twists you create some shape that looks like a roller set. You do it on damp twists and. The curlers stretch the hair and it dries that way.

I think creating waves by braiding the twists would also work in giving the a uniform pattern and also giving a look of fullness.  You don't need hang time. Think of a short cut in someone with curly hair and imagine duplicating that look.

To create shape kinda like this:







You can try tying a scarf to fake a pixie cut kinda like this:






Or a big friendly elastic to smooth the twists in the back you push it up as if to create a puff at the crown. If the twists on the crown are curl set or wavy, esp with some shrinkage, I think the look can be so cute. Sometime hangtime creates a floppy mess. Being able to not flop would make the style I am imagining super cute.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Jun 14, 2013)

Short two strand twist can be very stylish as Nonie has shown. Before my dreaded setback of 2012, I loved rocking my short twist. I have a fotki anyone interested in viewing is welcome. My natural album has pics of my twist and my setback. I intend to post a new pic in my natural album this weekend. I have to take the picture first. I am posting from my phone and can't drop the link to my fotki in this post at this time. My fotki name is originalcrownandglory the same as it is here.
I hope this works. http://public.fotki.com/OriginalCrownandGlory


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2013)

Nonie said:


> [-;<f
> 
> Aww... faithVA You know I think my Tarantula do could really work for you.  By curling those short twists you create some shape that looks like a roller set. You do it on damp twists and. The curlers stretch the hair and it dries that way.
> 
> ...



I may try the rods if I have enough. My twists aren't long enough to go around even a small curler. Imagine my twists are the length of your curled up twists and then curling that length. It will take some doing because I will only be able to get 3 twists per small rod. We will see. I will try it next wash day.

I can't yet do a puff with my regular hair so will have to wait on the scarf deal.


----------



## jcdlox (Jun 14, 2013)

jcdlox said:


> I haven't posted any progress pics in years so here's where I am today (I hope I attached the pic right)
> Full neck but what you can't see is that after my nape broke completely off and didn't grow for several months it is now back even with the rest of my hair.  My hair is the healthiest its been for a while and I'm not sure if its the relaxer (my hair luvs Mizani and Mizani ONLY), I finally OUT of premenopause  and I finally realize the benefits of protecting my hair at night!
> 
> Now on to SL finally!



Hmm, maybe what you also can't see is NL lol...oh well I'll get there when I get there!


----------



## Nonie (Jun 14, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I may try the rods if I have enough. My twists aren't long enough to go around even a small curler. Imagine my twists are the length of your curled up twists and then curling that length. It will take some doing because I will only be able to get 3 twists per small rod. We will see. I will try it next wash day.
> 
> I can't yet do a puff with my regular hair so will have to wait on the scarf deal.



faithVA Duh, you just reminded me *smacks head* It was the bendy rods I used for that do (gosh this was early in the millennium and I already forgot?  ). I have big grey ones. WTH am I talmbout rollers?!  So YES, use those. Even flattening the set curls against your head gives a really cute do. Think of finger waves but with a twist. Instead of having hair looking "painted on" you have waves patterns of separate rods.

I am trying to find a pic where I pinned my braid-out twists against my head so the were not hanging and I got a lot of compliments on that.


----------



## Nonie (Jun 14, 2013)

Nonie said:


> faithVA Duh, you just reminded me *smacks head* It was the bendy rods I used for that do (gosh this was early in the millennium and I already forgot?  ). I have big grey ones. WTH am I talmbout rollers?!  So YES, use those. Even flattening the set curls against your head gives a really cute do. Think of finger waves but with a twist. Instead of having hair looking "painted on" you have waves patterns of separate rods.
> 
> I am trying to find a pic where I pinned my braid-out twists against my head so the were not hanging and I got a lot of compliments on that.



ETA: I think the pic might be in my old phone. Boo! Anyway, I just spritzed my front twists and cornrowed them to get them wavy to give you an idea of what I have in mind faithVA. When my hair dried I undid the cornrow to get a braid-out on the twists and I sorta scrunched them together to simulate a shorter do with no hangtime. Notice how well the waves hide my scalp compared to the back where my twists are just straight:


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Jun 14, 2013)

faithVA I finally got to my laptop. As I mentioned I loved my short 2 strand twist (not that I ever had long ones)  I have attached pics of my 2 strand twist on my twa and 2 strand twist on slightly longer hair. Couldn't tell me nothing when I was rocking these I thought/think I'm sexy...lol


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2013)

OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> @faithVA I finally got to my laptop. As I mentioned I loved my short 2 strand twist (not that I ever had long ones) I have attached pics of my 2 strand twist on my twa and 2 strand twist on slightly longer hair. Couldn't tell me nothing when I was rocking these I thought/think I'm sexy...lol


 
Yeah, my hair is about that length. It don't look sexy on me though  

I thought I was going to wash it tonight and try it. But spent all night looking for a picture for an obituary. It will just have to look crazy for a few more days.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok ladies, if you have not had the opportunity to view the fotki I am going to share pics from my setback of 2012 along with the pics I took yesterday. I still don't know what was the cause of my setback, one day my hair was thriving the next thing I know my hair shed itself bald. I think I may actually be approaching apl by the end of this year. My crown reaches my ear lobe I am hoping I can get that area to the shoulders before the end of the year. I now have cornrows and will be wigging it until the end of the month, I am hoping to have another weave installed in July. That is all for now ladies.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2013)

Wash day and fresh twist. Was able to twist in 2 hours  Not as dreaded as I thought.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Jun 16, 2013)

faithVA how did you like your twist this time around?


----------



## ronie (Jun 16, 2013)

My Father's Day weekend hair! 

My braids were still damp/wet when i took them down. So my braid out had a wash-and-go kinda look. But it looked cute, and DH liked it.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm due for a trim on wednesday and looking forward to it expectantly. I will be wearing a wig for a couple of months afterward because my hair needs a little rest from being manipulated.


----------



## ronie (Jun 16, 2013)

OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> faithVA I finally got to my laptop. As I mentioned I loved my short 2 strand twist (not that I ever had long ones)  I have attached pics of my 2 strand twist on my twa and 2 strand twist on slightly longer hair. Couldn't tell me nothing when I was rocking these I thought/think I'm sexy...lol



Both pictures are cute and sassy. If my hair looked, as full I would rock my 2 strand twists. But my scalp is messing up the game for me. I may try nonie s trick next week.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2013)

OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> @faithVA how did you like your twist this time around?


 
I like them the first day. It's the next few days where I don't care for them. They start to shrink over time. 

I will try to look on the bright side. They won't ever be any shorter than this 

I didn't take a picture this time either. It's in the works. If I get home early enough tomorrow I will try to roll them.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2013)

ronie said:


> My Father's Day weekend hair!
> 
> My braids were still damp/wet when i took them down. So my braid out had a wash-and-go kinda look. But it looked cute, and DH liked it.
> 
> ...


 
Very nice!


----------



## naija24 (Jun 17, 2013)

it's weird being inbetween EL/NL. I am not sure where NL starts (i've seen charts on where it ends). Due to my botched relaxer experience, I know that I still have a ton of hair. It may be longer than I think.

Also, I'm terrified of losing length at this point because now I can feel some hair on my clothes like around my higher collars or coats and things.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 17, 2013)

naija24 said:


> it's weird being inbetween EL/NL. I am not sure where NL starts (i've seen charts on where it ends). Due to my botched relaxer experience, I know that I still have a ton of hair. It may be longer than I think.
> 
> Also, I'm terrified of losing length at this point because now I can feel some hair on my clothes like around my higher collars or coats and things.



naija24
I think EL is referring to the top of the ear and a little further down would be the start of NL (directly under your nape). Then the end of NL is also the start of SL.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2013)

Have decided to use my twist to measure my length since I can finally twist my hair. I will use the twist just below my crown. I have about 6 rows of twists. The top row is about 2" from the top of NL. The bottom row is touching my shoulder. I will use the top row to measure my length. It will take much longer to reach my goals but for me it will be more accurate. So that puts me 2" from start of NL and about 6" from start of SL. 

The good news is that I should at least have some styling options by the end of the year.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 17, 2013)

So I've been eyeing the Komaza Care Analysis and been waiting for them to start taking orders again so I can get it done. I placed my order today. I hope and pray it's worth it and all that I am doing is paying off.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 17, 2013)

I haven't posted in a while but I've been reading through the posts every now and then.  I'm still wiggin it.  My hair is slowly growing.  I'm thinking of wearing my natural hair out soon....thinking about it.  I bought some Upzings, so I'm prepared either way.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 17, 2013)

i finally got my Silk Dreams products. i m&s my hair and wrapped it up for the night.  i don't know if i wanna order the Nairobi relaxer system, since my stylist has it. i think i am better off not having a relaxer in the house.  this way i have to go to my stylist.  i don't think i wanna be bother with DIY touch ups anymore.


----------



## ronie (Jun 17, 2013)

Got my komaza report. Hair is overall healthy. I bought country life maxi hair as recommended for my thinning edges. I will not get the recommended stincky stuff, cause i recently bought a bottle of njoy's oil. I want to give this a try first. My hair is normal to high porosity so i need an acv rinse twice a month to monthly. It feels good to know that my regimen is not hurting my hair. 
I will start the vitamins as soon as i am done with my current bottle of one a day, as a lot of the ingredients are the same. I am doing a patch test of the oil before applying it to my whole edges.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 18, 2013)

I wish I'd stop playing and really try and get this.  It's 6mths left.  One thing I know is that I probably will keep my wet-molding regimen.  Last time I washed, I did a rollerset and the hair doesn't lay as much as I need it to for styling, so it makes for extra combing and shifting the hair.

Also, I know to only use the chi as a quick swipe after my hair is dry (also will be drying hair under dryer instead of airdrying over night....again if I don't it's a lot of reshifting with the hair).

So tonight I'm washing my hair, wet-molding it, sitting under the dryer, swiping a Chi on it ("Swiper! no swiping..." lol), then putting rollers in it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 18, 2013)

i am going to do my best to keep my hair healthy, so when i go back to my stylist, i won't hear her mouth. since i washed my hair sunday, i might wait til thursday.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 18, 2013)

i'm going to promise myself to roller set my hair next wash day.  i haven't done a roller set in a year.  i don't have an issue with heat, but my hair can hold up a curly style longer in hot weather.  plus, this hair on my neck is not good.  that is one bad thing about being at this length. i sweat in my head and it starts on my neck.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm washing and conditioning again today. Also restwisting another quarter of my hair. I picked up some s curl from Sally's. I hope it's as awesome as y'all say it is.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 18, 2013)

MrsMelodyV said:


> I'm washing and conditioning again today. Also restwisting another quarter of my hair. I picked up some s curl from Sally's. I hope it's as awesome as y'all say it is.



is it the new s curl?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 18, 2013)

I got a new wig from Freetress called Celtic Girl. Its really pretty. I'm going to style and blend it probably tomorrow after I cornrow my hair.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jun 18, 2013)

shortdub78

I got care free curl activator gel. I don't see glycerin on the ingredients list though. I diluted it with distilled water in a spray bottle.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm going to go back protective styling and forget about actual style for a minute.  So no wet-molds and heat; back to rollersets.  But I won't do those daily air-dried rollersets like I did before, but just rollers w/ no snaps and sitting under the dryer.  Then maybe doing that 2X a week.  Will probably wear a headband or use hairpins to pull the bangs/front back.  And call that a day.  And I'll maintain with rolling at night and trying to preserve my edges.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 19, 2013)

Just trying to decide if I'll use setting lotion or NTM.  NTM is great on wet hair, but isn't long-lasting.  But if I'm washing 2X a week, that might be okay.  Even 3X a week probably wouldn't hurt...just not 7X/daily.


----------



## ronie (Jun 19, 2013)

Cowashed and DC last night. Used my steamer for the first time in weeks. Put in some ugly twists that will stay on until friday. Will do a twistout for this weekend. I really wanted to blow dry and twist, but no heat this summer. I want to be surprised come september. 
shortdub78 how are you liking the silk dreams stuff you got?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 19, 2013)

ronie said:


> Cowashed and DC last night. Used my steamer for the first time in weeks. Put in some ugly twists that will stay on until friday. Will do a twistout for this weekend. I really wanted to blow dry and twist, but no heat this summer. I want to be surprised come september.
> shortdub78 how are you liking the silk dreams stuff you got?



i love it! i haven't tried everything yet. just the nourish oil, satin smooth cream, and the waterfalls mist. my hair has a soft touch and no dry feeling,  i am going to try the shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll get back to my BB grease too.  It has sulfur and coconut oil...all this time that stuff was in there.  And wheatgerm.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 19, 2013)

Looking at my other challenges in my siggy....so I'm getting back on the water, back with yall, back on grease.  I'd like to get back on Mineral Rich, but I don't like how it effects periods like it's estrogenic or something.  I might chill on that and just make sure I get in some multi-vitamins.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm with you on the water. This past week I have truly been slacking on my water intake. I did a little better today while at work and there is still time to get a few more ounces in.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 19, 2013)

Okay so I was going to str8en for my length check but I decided to just do a pull test like I did in April.  I have done like 4 trims since then and don't know if I made any progress at all. First pic is in April that hubby took and 2nd one this month my daughter took. Her finger didn't go all the way to the end of my hair like hubby did but I'm sure you can see the length in the pic. What do y'all think?  Did I make any progress considering the trims? I know I need to hide my scissors but I keep thinking my ends are split...sigh









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 19, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay so I was going to str8en for my length check but I decided to just do a pull test like I did in April.  I have done like 4 trims since then and don't know if I made any progress at all. First pic is in April that hubby took and 2nd one this month my daughter took. Her finger didn't go all the way to the end of my hair like hubby did but I'm sure you can see the length in the pic. What do y'all think?  Did I make any progress considering the trims? I know I need to hide my scissors but I keep thinking my ends are split...sigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you made progress especially since you trimmed girl!


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 19, 2013)

On my last wash, I didnt prepoo and I saw and felt the difference.  Dry, hard, tangly, frizzy.  After the gym this afternoon, I decided to do my prepoo oil.  My hair was so dry, I had to wet bc the oil was just sitting on  top of my hair.  My tea rinse waiting and I think I'll also do a ten min giovanni reconstructor before my dc


----------



## ronie (Jun 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay so I was going to str8en for my length check but I decided to just do a pull test like I did in April.  I have done like 4 trims since then and don't know if I made any progress at all. First pic is in April that hubby took and 2nd one this month my daughter took. Her finger didn't go all the way to the end of my hair like hubby did but I'm sure you can see the length in the pic. What do y'all think?  Did I make any progress considering the trims? I know I need to hide my scissors but I keep thinking my ends are split...sigh
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF



Yes progress girl. And your princess hid about an inch under her little finger. You my friend should be in the APL challenge. I am working to be that length in December. Will love to see your str8 hair too. Not pressuring you to apply heat though. 
I can t tell how long your torso is. But on me that length would be only 3 inches from APL.


----------



## Nonie (Jun 20, 2013)

@HairPleezeGrow, yes you gained some length. I don't know if I can say it's an inch but it looks as if it's as much as your hubby's thumb nailbed is long. That's pretty good since average growth for 2 months is usually one inch and you did dust too many times yet you managed to retain almost as much as normal people grow in that time. This confirms you're definitely a unicorn. 

Here's a side-by-side with lines to show what I'm talmbout:


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2013)

ronie said:


> Yes progress girl. And your princess hid about an inch under her little finger. You my friend should be in the APL challenge. I am working to be that length in December. Will love to see your str8 hair too. Not pressuring you to apply heat though.
> I can t tell how long your torso is. But on me that length would be only 3 inches from APL.



Thnx ronie...I probably won't str8en until Nov or Dec just bc I'm trying to lay off the heat.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2013)

Nonie said:


> @HairPleezeGrow, yes you gained some length. I don't know if I can say it's an inch but it looks as if it's as much as your hubby's thumb nailbed is long. That's pretty good since average growth for 2 months is usually one inch and you did dust too many times yet you managed to retain almost as much as normal people grow in that time. This confirms you're definitely a unicorn.
> 
> Here's a side-by-side with lines to show what I'm talmbout:



Nonie thnx you ma'am. I love how you were able to put the pics to compare and glad you did that bc u couldn't see the growth so thank you. I know I need to keep those darn scissors away but my hair seems so fine to me and I keep getting these freaking splits ugh. Think I'm going to do another hendigo this weekend and hide the scissors lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay so I was going to str8en for my length check but I decided to just do a pull test like I did in April. I have done like 4 trims since then and don't know if I made any progress at all. First pic is in April that hubby took and 2nd one this month my daughter took. Her finger didn't go all the way to the end of my hair like hubby did but I'm sure you can see the length in the pic. What do y'all think? Did I make any progress considering the trims? I know I need to hide my scissors but I keep thinking my ends are split...sigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ETA: Never mind. Was looking at the wrong picture. Yes you have gained length.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2013)

So I curled my twists with the perms rods last night. I was actually able to sleep on them. Meh, not sure if it looks better. But maybe it will give me a better twist out when I twist it out. Next time I will roll it as soon as I do the twist to see if it works better. It has only been a few hours and the curls are falling out already. 

I think I may buy some larger perm rods and try rodding my entire head and see if I can get 2 or 3 day hair from that. Just wish my back was longer so I could put it up when it flattens out. hmm, maybe I can do a flat twist in the back. Need to see how many perm rods I need.

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I could be wrong and hopefully I am, but it looks shorter to me based on where it is from the curl of the R. Maybe it is the same length.



If you look at the pic where my daughter's finger is you can see my hair goes past it some. Her finger is covering the end. It's definitely not shorter however I wasn't sure if there was any noticeable growth. Take a look at Nonie's comparison pic above. It shiws better than mine.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> So I curled my twists with the perms rods last night. I was actually able to sleep on them. Meh, not sure if it looks better. But maybe it will give me a better twist out when I twist it out. Next time I will roll it as soon as I do the twist to see if it works better. It has only been a few hours and the curls are falling out already.
> 
> I think I may buy some larger perm rods and try rodding my entire head and see if I can get 2 or 3 day hair from that. Just wish my back was longer so I could put it up when it flattens out. hmm, maybe I can do a flat twist in the back. Need to see how many perm rods I need.
> 
> Just thinking out loud.



When are you going to the twistout? I bet it looks really nice.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Nonie (Jun 20, 2013)

faithVA, your original statement wasn't that farfetched. I thought the same thing at a glance too and it wasn't until I drew lines that I saw the difference.

Here's another image with red lines added to show distance from the R's curl:






The red line is slightly longer, but also notice that in the photo to the left, the hair is pulled at a slight diagonal instead of straight down which will make it hit a higher point than it would if it had been pulled straight down.

It is very hard to take perfect comparison shots but if you add those two factors, then it's clear there has been some increase in length even though we cannot be sure by how much.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> When are you going to the twistout? I bet it looks really nice.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


 
I'm not sure. I am debating. I am attending a memorial service out of town this Saturday and I'm not sure if I am going to wear twists or a twist out. I want to keep the twists in so I don't have to twist it back up over the weekend. But I don't want to be at the service looking like no one takes care of me either  I will decide Saturday morning. 

My twist outs right now all look like the same afro no matter what I do.  I have tried big twists, small twists, flat twists... the same. So I end up wearing some type of head band in the front to give it some type of shape.

It looks nice when I do a roller set but I ain't trying to do all that.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> If you look at the pic where my daughter's finger is you can see my hair goes past it some. Her finger is covering the end. It's definitely not shorter however I wasn't sure if there was any noticeable growth. Take a look at Nonie's comparison pic above. It shiws better than mine.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


 
Don't mind me. I was just confused.


----------



## ronie (Jun 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm not sure. I am debating. I am attending a memorial service out of town this Saturday and I'm not sure if I am going to wear twists or a twist out. I want to keep the twists in so I don't have to twist it back up over the weekend. But I don't want to be at the service looking like no one takes care of me either  I will decide Saturday morning.
> 
> My twist outs right now all look like the same afro no matter what I do.  I have tried big twists, small twists, flat twists... the same. So I end up wearing some type of head band in the front to give it some type of shape.
> 
> It looks nice when I do a roller set but I ain't trying to do all that.



faithVA, what do you think about maybe styling your twists as if it was loose hair? Yesterday i was playing with mines, and i think i might be able to wear them out. I pinned the 2 sides back, and i did  a little pompadour with the front portion. I then added a little accessory on the opposite side of the pompadour. It is not perfect, but when i go back to work, that is exactly how i will wear my hair. I just gotta make the twists smaller. The ones i have now were meant only for the house. The picture i have is not really clear but i will post hoping it helps.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm not sure. I am debating. I am attending a memorial service out of town this Saturday and I'm not sure if I am going to wear twists or a twist out. I want to keep the twists in so I don't have to twist it back up over the weekend. But I don't want to be at the service looking like no one takes care of me either  I will decide Saturday morning.
> 
> My twist outs right now all look like the same afro no matter what I do.  I have tried big twists, small twists, flat twists... the same. So I end up wearing some type of head band in the front to give it some type of shape.
> 
> It looks nice when I do a roller set but I ain't trying to do all that.



Yeah I feel the same way about my twistouts lol. They look the same for me too and fro-ish. I think when we get some more length they will start to look better to us. My problem is my crown is a different texture and gets frizzy/fuzzy and it's way shorter than the rest of my hair so it naturally takes on a fro look. Then I have the mess with the rest of it to blend with the fro on top and end up with a fro lol. I don't mind though. Pic below was of my latest twistout when I first took it down b4 I fro-ed it out. I just dk what to do with the top...on another note have fun at the service and I'm sure your twistout looks really nice and full. I may have to try the perm rod advice you got bc I bet it makes all the difference in the world. Well whatever do you decide please post pics. I love seeing y'all styles and progress. 

Eta: sorry I just re read and you said memorial service. :-(  ignore my have fun comment please



HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2013)

ronie said:


> faithVA, what do you think about maybe styling your twists as if it was loose hair? Yesterday i was playing with mines, and i think i might be able to wear them out. I pinned the 2 sides back, and i did  a little pompadour with the front portion. I then added a little accessory on the opposite side of the pompadour. It is not perfect, but when i go back to work, that is exactly how i will wear my hair. I just gotta make the twists smaller. The ones i have now were meant only for the house. The picture i have is not really clear but i will post hoping it helps.



ronie that looks really pretty and such a gr8 idea for any length. See I'm style challenged lol and would have never thought of this. FaithVA I think it would look really nice and elegant!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2013)

ronie said:


> @faithVA, what do you think about maybe styling your twists as if it was loose hair? Yesterday i was playing with mines, and i think i might be able to wear them out. I pinned the 2 sides back, and i did a little pompadour with the front portion. I then added a little accessory on the opposite side of the pompadour. It is not perfect, but when i go back to work, that is exactly how i will wear my hair. I just gotta make the twists smaller. The ones i have now were meant only for the house. The picture i have is not really clear but i will post hoping it helps.
> 
> View attachment 213839


 
Aw, thank you for trying to help me. You are so sweet. 

I will try that. Honestly I'm feeling quite lazy and just choosing to complain vs. make any real effort to make my life better 

I will get my act together.


----------



## ronie (Jun 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yeah I feel the same way about my twistouts lol. They look the same for me too and fro-ish. I think when we get some more length they will start to look better to us. My problem is my crown is a different texture and gets frizzy/fuzzy and it's way shorter than the rest of my hair so it naturally takes on a fro look. Then I have the mess with the rest of it to blend with the fro on top and end up with a fro lol. I don't mind though. Pic below was of my latest twistout when I first took it down b4 I fro-ed it out. I just dk what to do with the top...on another note have fun at the service and I'm sure your twistout looks really nice and full. I may have to try the perm rod advice you got bc I bet it makes all the difference in the world. Well whatever do you decide please post pics. I love seeing y'all styles and progress.
> 
> Eta: sorry I just re read and you said memorial service. :-(  ignore my have fun comment please
> 
> ...



LOL i feel you. I have this portion of my hair right below the crown on the right that always fro out on me, no matter what i do ( more products, less products, smaller twists, tighter twists). IT is a small portion so i try to work with it. But your twistout is very very nice girlfriend. It looks more wash and goish, and i love it.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yeah I feel the same way about my twistouts lol. They look the same for me too and fro-ish. I think when we get some more length they will start to look better to us. My problem is my crown is a different texture and gets frizzy/fuzzy and it's way shorter than the rest of my hair so it naturally takes on a fro look. Then I have the mess with the rest of it to blend with the fro on top and end up with a fro lol. I don't mind though. Pic below was of my latest twistout when I first took it down b4 I fro-ed it out. I just dk what to do with the top...on another note have fun at the service and I'm sure your twistout looks really nice and full. I may have to try the perm rod advice you got bc I bet it makes all the difference in the world. Well whatever do you decide please post pics. I love seeing y'all styles and progress.
> 
> Eta: sorry I just re read and you said memorial service. :-( ignore my have fun comment please
> 
> ...


 
Girl, all those curls on your head  I will show you a fro when I get back  I'm going to show you some real frizz too.

You're hair is really cute. It is growing nicely.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> @ronie that looks really pretty and such a gr8 idea for any length. See I'm style challenged lol and would have never thought of this. FaithVA I think it would look really nice and elegant!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


 
It would look nice. Looks good on you ronie. I think the issue is my hair isn't that long to even pin back. Probably because I'm in the SL challenge when I'm not even NL  

It will be there one day. Just have to wait it out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Girl, all those curls on your head  I will show you a fro when I get back  I'm going to show you some real frizz too.
> 
> You're hair is really cute. It is growing nicely.



No faith this is b4 I fro-ed it out right after I took the twists down. And yes I get plenty of frizz my camera just isn't showing it right. Bring on the fro ma'am lol!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2013)

So washed my hair last night.  I ended up using the NTM and rolling with magnetic rollers and clips.  I knew they wouldn't make my hair as taunt (sp?) as when I use the snaptops.  But I think the snaps break my edges so I didn't want to go back to that.

Then I put a scarf on, let it airdry a bit, only b/c I was getting my lil one to sleep.  Then sat under the dryer.  Mostly so I won't go to bed w/ wet hair, which I think causes breakage when I have the clips in.

Anyway, woke up and hair is pretty fluffy.  The edges aren't as smooth, but it's a fine look for me.  Since it has grown out a bit, it has a nice shape w/ the head band.  I didn't put anything in it.  Usually with my daily air-dried rollersets, I would have to put some grease in there so my hair wouldn't frizz, but I think since I sat under the dryer it's not needed as much.

I haven't seen the back of my hair yet b/c I took the rollers out while I was in the car and just fingercombed, then used a comb to comb the hair back before my headband.

It's a good protective style...not a real style I'd just really go out with, but it's neat and I still look cute with it.  So I'll be doing this for a while; probably most of the summer.  I'll find some other looks I can do besides the headband too...mostly for weekend/going out looks.  The headband will most likely stay for the weekday/workdays though.

Feeling optimistic that my hair is about to get healthier.  I mean, I just knew better with all that dang heat...smh .  

Anyway, I'll grease my scalp tonight and do a dry rollerset and wear a headband tomorrow.  I'll see how it feels tomorrow and that'll determine whether I wash it again on Friday.  I'm actually thinking of doing a MWF wash schedule...then T&Th grease my scalp...then S&Sun just chill and try different hair designs.  I think that's exactly what I'm doing actually.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2013)

Or Sun/Tues/Thurs wash...Mon/Wed grease...then Fri/Sat chill and/or style.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> No faith this is b4 I fro-ed it out right after I took the twists down. And yes I get plenty of frizz my camera just isn't showing it right. Bring on the fro ma'am lol!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


 
You know I'm tired. I don't know why you are trying to have a sensible conversation with me  I can't read nothing straight.

Speaking of fro, I purchased a short afro week. I like it. I need my girlfriend to shape it up for me.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Okay so I decided to join this thread because I'm retry sure I'm not exactly shoulder length yet lol . I'm in the app challenge but I think I'll do this one to at least reach a goal by the end or this year . I will be posting pics later on to show length so far .


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2013)

Welcome ChannieBoo3


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2013)

For style ideas, really the back of my hair is fine, it's just finding something to do with the front.  Here's something I may use for inspiration.  Not the exact same style, but try some flat twists in the front to pull the front back.  I'll probably use Cantu as my 'gel'


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2013)

Then there's this; a pretty scarf w/ hair slicked back:


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2013)

^^That's cute. Love to see what your looks like when you finish.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2013)

Also like this....actually love this shape.  My hair won't be as smooth and sleek as this w/o the heat, but I want something I can do a part with.  At the same time I don't want my bangs blowing in the wind, so it would be great if I could find something to do with them...maybe pin them back but still with some height/lift to it.  I'll play around with looks tonight and Friday I'll play w/ some gel/cantu before I wash it:

ETA: pic too big; edited as attachment


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2013)

This is so cute to me; wish I could find my own interpretation of it on my hair:

ETA: This pic was kinda big too; edited it as attachment


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2013)

Another cute inspiration.  My hair is not down my back like that, but same concept of gelling/laying the sides down, letting the back out and some shape in the front as bangs, but not super loose bangs:


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2013)

Something I'd like to play with too.  Headband to pull bangs back, but some hair still forward in front of headband.  Actually dont' think it'll work for me.  Maybe with a scarf:

ETA: sorry that pic was so big; added it as attachment


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2013)

I wonder what twists would look like on my relaxed hair...I think I could get away with it, but I'd want to do some spiky looks


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 20, 2013)

So I've had this crochet install for 2 weeks again. The hair is starting to look shabby. Gonna redo the corn rows one at time and put fresh extensions in.

Going hard on this PS! Gonna make SL if it kills me!!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2013)

I may play with this on Saturday.  If I could get this look, I'd def do it:


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> This is so cute to me; wish I could find my own interpretation of it on my hair:
> 
> ETA: This pic was kinda big too; edited it as attachment



I like all of the styles.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2013)

More twists.  Think at least one is from someone on this board, but I found them on google.

But anyway, it would depend all on the size of the twists.  I'd just do updos and scarfs with them while they were still in (not really wear the twist-out as much)


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 20, 2013)

please give me the strength to roller set my hair today!  i got my little coconut oil/jbco in right now, and i will be clarifying today, since i am using some new products.  i need to make sure i rinse and wash this stuff out soon, because i am not trying to have soggy hair.  i don't need to dc or baggy for hours and hours.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 20, 2013)

ok i just got out of the shower to wash my hair.  i decided not to clarify, since i wash my hair every few days with a sulfate shampoo.  i am dc'ing right now.  i am just going to leave it in for about 20 mins and hop back in the shower.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2013)

Actually I'm just going to try this style tonight.  See how it looks.  Keep it soft and loose.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 20, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> Something I'd like to play with too.  Headband to pull bangs back, but some hair still forward in front of headband.  Actually dont' think it'll work for me.  Maybe with a scarf:
> 
> ETA: sorry that pic was so big; added it as attachment



that's a cute style.  you are better than me, because i would at least use heat once a week with that type of length/style. i would just mold my hair with a nice wrap lotion, and pull out my mini flat iron.  i would wrap my hair up for the rest of the week.  

the reason i like to roller set is to keep a style that i don't have to retouch with heat, but i like the heat.  i can't do a blow dryer and a flat iron though.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2013)

^^^So the mold wrap and flat iron thing works for me style wise, but I was getting too happy with the heat.  I don't really know how to wrap my hair at that length w/o it just falling, so I'm supposed to sleep in rollers.  Well...I wasn't.  So it was getting to the point where I was using the curling iron several times a week.  And I just recently switch from not using the chi to try and curl my hair....that hot a- chi!   I'll probably go back to the mold, or at least whip it out when I have a special event, but I def need some hardcore regimen edits.  I hope some of those loose braid looks work on me; I'll see.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 20, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> ^^^So the mold wrap and flat iron thing works for me style wise, but I was getting too happy with the heat.  I don't really know how to wrap my hair at that length w/o it just falling, so I'm supposed to sleep in rollers.  Well...I wasn't.  So it was getting to the point where I was using the curling iron several times a week.  And I just recently switch from not using the chi to try and curl my hair....that hot a- chi!   I'll probably go back to the mold, or at least whip it out when I have a special event, but I def need some hardcore regimen edits.  I hope some of those loose braid looks work on me; I'll see.



i totally understand!  it can be very easy to just pick up a flat iron/curling iron.  girl that's why i would just sleep pretty!   i stay sleeping on my arm!

i am air drying my hair right now, even though i can start setting my hair, but i am going to play foursquare with the kiddies for a little bit.  i hope i have the energy to follow through with this roller set business!

wonderful washing session btw!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 20, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> Something I'd like to play with too.  Headband to pull bangs back, but some hair still forward in front of headband.  Actually dont' think it'll work for me.  Maybe with a scarf:
> 
> ETA: sorry that pic was so big; added it as attachment



itismehmmkay
This one looks a lot like. Your avatar pic. You really found some good inspiration styles to work with!

ETA:  there are lots of YT vids on wet and dry wrapping. Im sure you can get the hang of it with practice


----------



## ronie (Jun 20, 2013)

itismehmmkay these styles are all so cute. I am too style challenges to attempt the execution of them, and actually make it work for my length. Will love to see your results.

This thread is pumping.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 20, 2013)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> Okay so I decided to join this thread because I'm retry sure I'm not exactly shoulder length yet lol . I'm in the app challenge but I think I'll do this one to at least reach a goal by the end or this year . I will be posting pics later on to show length so far .



welcome ChannieBoo3


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 20, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> So I've had this crochet install for 2 weeks again. The hair is starting to look shabby. Gonna redo the corn rows one at time and put fresh extensions in.
> 
> Going hard on this PS! Gonna make SL if it kills me!!
> 
> ...


 DarkJoy I am with you girl!


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 20, 2013)

When you guys moisture and seal, what do you do it with?  I feel like my hair is greasy, even the next day.


----------



## Tatilove (Jun 20, 2013)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> Okay so I decided to join this thread because I'm retry sure I'm not exactly shoulder length yet lol . I'm in the app challenge but I think I'll do this one to at least reach a goal by the end or this year . I will be posting pics later on to show length so far .




Yayyy just like me. I'm not quite shoulder length either.  I am in the APL challenge because I would love to reach APL by the end of the year, but since I just got into this whole hair care thing, I'm not even sure how realistic my goal is. I would like to at least be a full collarbone length by the end of this year, so I follow this thread. I know it might be too late for me to be considered as an actual challenger, but I just check it out and read about what the other girls are doing.

What is your regimen like?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 20, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> When you guys moisture and seal, what do you do it with?  I feel like my hair is greasy, even the next day.


  If this is recent Wenbev, maybe time for a chelate and clarify.


----------



## ronie (Jun 20, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> When you guys moisture and seal, what do you do it with?  I feel like my hair is greasy, even the next day.



I moisturize with either qhemet brbc or silk dreams almond butter cream. I seal with either qhemet aohc or silk dreams mocha bling butter. The sd almond buttercream, although water based, is heavy enough to stand alone for a whole day. So I don't always seal it. I just moisturize daily. The qhemet brbc is very light so I always follow with a sealant, specially for my high po ends. 
Qhemet aohc I use sparingly because of the aloe Vera, but so far so good. That and oyin juices and berries are the only 2 products with aloe my hair likes. 
I use juices and berries to refresh my style. I also use it under shower cap right before workout. Then I will just seal with silk dreams mocha bling. 
Oils give me hard hair unless used as prepoo under plastic cap for long hours.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2013)

[USER=354381 said:
			
		

> Tatilove[/USER];18597171]Yayyy just like me. I'm not quite shoulder length either. I am in the APL challenge because I would love to reach APL by the end of the year, but since I just got into this whole hair care thing, I'm not even sure how realistic my goal is. I would like to at least be a full collarbone length by the end of this year, so I follow this thread. I know it might be too late for me to be considered as an actual challenger, but I just check it out and read about what the other girls are doing.
> 
> What is your regimen like?


 
No such thing as too late. Come on in here and have some fun.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> When you guys moisture and seal, what do you do it with? I feel like my hair is greasy, even the next day.


 
If I used a butter or an oil last my hair will be greasy. If I finish with a crème based product my hair is fine.

Right now I am using As I Am Leave-In, any kind of oil and As I am Double Butter Cream on wash days. I am using HydroQuench Greaseless moisture in between. I am still playing around with products though.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2013)

You ladies are rocking this thread.

Headed out of town. We chat with you ladies Monday or Tuesday. Have a great weekend!


----------



## ronie (Jun 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> You ladies are rocking this thread.
> 
> Headed out of town. We chat with you ladies Monday or Tuesday. Have a great weekend!



Thanks and have a great weekend yourself. We ll miss you.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 20, 2013)

Take care and talk to you soon faithVA

Wenbev
My all time fav moisturizer is still shea moisture restorative conditioner. I love this!! I just finished using after my cowash mixed in my hands with my new mango butter mix. My hair is soo soft; including NG. 

I agree that it might be time to clarify or chelate.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> You ladies are rocking this thread.
> 
> Headed out of town. We chat with you ladies Monday or Tuesday. Have a great weekend!



Hurry back; u know this thread and challenge still alive b/c of you!!   Have fun though!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2013)

So under the dryer.  Went ahead and washed my hair and did the rollers with the snaps.  I'm soooooo tempted to go back to my daily rollersets.  The moisture and softness and elasticity in my hair was great when I did that.  The only downfall were styles and sometimes my edges. 

I'm thinking the edges thing has to do with sleeping on the hair while it's too wet.  And styles: I think I can work that out.  Just looking at my hair all over my head after my bath and before I washed it, it was a nice texture and would be cool w/ a cool lil shape.  Tomorrow I'll bring my headband, but will also bring some hairpins to try out a lil pinned-back faux-hawk.  My main thing is hair that is shaped and with bangs that won't blow so hard in the wind.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you ladies for all of your responses. Sounds like I'll try using an oil first instead of last and if that doesn't work, then I'll skip the normal oil prepoo, do a c&c and dc.  This silk dreams sounds like the business! May have to jump on that too right after I order the hair trigger


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2013)

Man I loooove how things are coming full circle for me.  Just had some tilapia, brown rice, and spinach...think that'll be my new default...more fish instead of chicken.  So my body coming together (due to diet and alot of walking).  

Then I keep feeling my skin; I've been really on my lil acne.org benzoyl peroxide regimen.  And really, my skin always looks better in the summer.  Idk if it's b/c the dark marks are fading, or if with my tan, it doesn't look like I have any b/c they blend.  Whatever it is, skin is looking good and of course getting back on my water game helps that out.


----------



## tequilad28 (Jun 21, 2013)

I got a touch up on Monday. Im not quite sure where I am. What do you ladies think? I think im somewhere between NL and the beginning of SL, maybe?  Hopefully I will be full SL by the end of the year. Fingers crossed.


----------



## tequilad28 (Jun 21, 2013)

Aw man sorry I dunno why when I upload pics from my phone, its upside down arrgh


----------



## Tatilove (Jun 21, 2013)

tequilad28 said:


> I got a touch up on Monday. Im not quite sure where I am. What do you ladies think? I think im somewhere between NL and the beginning of SL, maybe?  Hopefully I will be full SL by the end of the year. Fingers crossed.



I almost broke my neck trying to look at this picture lol But it looks a loootttt like shoulder length from the angle I was looking. It's not a full shoulder, but it is seems to have reached the shoulder. It will be easier to tell if you post another. But one thing I can tell you, it's that by the end of the year, you will surely be way beyond shoulder length.


----------



## Tatilove (Jun 21, 2013)

faithVA said:


> No such thing as too late. Come on in here and have some fun.



Awwww thank you for making me feel so welcome


----------



## tequilad28 (Jun 21, 2013)

Tatilove said:


> I almost broke my neck trying to look at this picture lol But it looks a loootttt like shoulder length from the angle I was looking. It's not a full shoulder, but it is seems to have reached the shoulder. It will be easier to tell if you post another. But one thing I can tell you, it's that by the end of the year, you will surely be way beyond shoulder length.



Lolololol omg, I kno stupid phone ill try to upload it to my computer n repost tmrw. But thx for tryin. I dont want anyone's neck to be broke.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 21, 2013)

About to go see what I'll do with my hair today.  Probably just headband.  Man, it felt good just to pull those rollers out instead of having to use two hands and take the clips out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 21, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> When you guys moisture and seal, what do you do it with?  I feel like my hair is greasy, even the next day.



i have to use pea size amounts to avoid greasy hair. it depends on how my hair is styled whether i can be heavy handed with product.  when my hair was longer, i didn't mind greasy because my hair would be bunned.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 21, 2013)

tequilad28 said:


> I got a touch up on Monday. Im not quite sure where I am. What do you ladies think? I think im somewhere between NL and the beginning of SL, maybe?  Hopefully I will be full SL by the end of the year. Fingers crossed.



Ohhh wowww!!
Its so shiny, full and healthy. Your ends look great!!  The sides are almost there but the back is already full SL and beyond!!  Nice progress


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 21, 2013)

So just doing a headband.  I'll play with some stuff maybe tomorrow.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm going to try a version of this.  See how the front is faux-hawkess, but the bangs are tucked back.  It's not quite as tucked as the pampadour (sp?) style, but it's also not all free where it's going to blow all in the wind w/o gel/product.

I'll see what I can do with some hairpins


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 21, 2013)

Her hair shape here is perfect.  Maybe I can do some loose pincurls to tuck the bangs while keeping the volume.  But again, I don't want it pampadourish (sp?)...more faux hawk but w/o the blowing spiked hair


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 21, 2013)

So just looking at pics on google and pinterest.  I usually put them on my blog when I'm talking hair, but I think I had already put this one on there.  But this is just so fiyah to me I had to post it somewhere else lmao.  I looooove that peek a boo color on her.








I think I had a picture with some black hair and purple too...lemme go find it.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 21, 2013)

I wanna wear some scarfs going forward.  This is cute.  May do this tomorrow when we first get out for the day, then play with other styles later.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 21, 2013)

Here's a pic w/ black hair...looooooove.  In fact, I'm following this.  I won't have as much hair left out in the front I don't think.  I'll see what's up


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 21, 2013)

^^^actually it's perfect. All I need is some soft hair in the front for sideburns....my makeup glow that's been fiyah lately.  And I'll probably wear some shorts and a cut-out tank (cut-out in the back).  I'm ready.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 21, 2013)

Saw this on google


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 21, 2013)

I love styles with scarfs. I'm going to try it one day lol. This was my style for today. By all means not perfect at all but it was going to do a Mohawk style but just pinned one side up. I may pin up the other side tomorrow.  We shall see. Not the best pics but it will do. 












HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 21, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> So just doing a headband.  I'll play with some stuff maybe tomorrow.



I like this style. Even with just the headband it looks really pretty and simple.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 21, 2013)

tequilad28 said:


> I got a touch up on Monday. Im not quite sure where I am. What do you ladies think? I think im somewhere between NL and the beginning of SL, maybe?  Hopefully I will be full SL by the end of the year. Fingers crossed.



I think you are there hunny...looking good!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 21, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> I'm going to try a version of this.  See how the front is faux-hawkess, but the bangs are tucked back.  It's not quite as tucked as the pampadour (sp?) style, but it's also not all free where it's going to blow all in the wind w/o gel/product.
> 
> I'll see what I can do with some hairpins



i like that!  i will try that one of these days. that will look good on curly hair.  i just got some satin sponge/pillow rollers. i got me a curling iron too.  i'm gonna curl my hair today and roll to maintain the next few days.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 21, 2013)

i am not feeling this curling iron i bought.  it is suppose to do the work for you, since it rotates, but i don't need that.  i know how to use a curling iron.  anywho, i also bought some headbands. i bought a brown one and a back one.  i need to learn how to use these satin pillow rollers too.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 21, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i like that!  i will try that one of these days. that will look good on curly hair.  i just got some satin sponge/pillow rollers. i got me a curling iron too.  i'm gonna curl my hair today and roll to maintain the next few days.



Right?  yea it's perfect for curly hair.  On the site she's actually curling her hair with rollers for the back.

http://www.fashionisers.com/hairstyles-hair-products/how-to-style-a-faux-hawk-updo/




HairPleezeGrow said:


> I like this style. Even with just the headband it looks really pretty and simple.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF



Thanks girly


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 21, 2013)

Okay guys!!

Here's my Bantu knot out after working all day:


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 21, 2013)

Here's the other side:


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Jun 21, 2013)

Due to under processing with a self relaxer , I am looking at 15+ weeks of new growth ... It's driving me crazy ! Trying to wait at least 7 more weeks before getting a quality relaxer and I'm going to to keep my hair hidden . Pray for me , lol .


----------



## ronie (Jun 21, 2013)

Omg I can't keep up with this thread no more, lol.


----------



## ronie (Jun 21, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Here's the other side:



I love your curls; that was a successful bko. Share your process please: products used and all.


----------



## ronie (Jun 21, 2013)

tequilad28 said:


> I got a touch up on Monday. Im not quite sure where I am. What do you ladies think? I think im somewhere between NL and the beginning of SL, maybe?  Hopefully I will be full SL by the end of the year. Fingers crossed.



I say you are there. Your hair seems to still have some waves. Straight it should be sl.


----------



## tequilad28 (Jun 21, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Ohhh wowww!!
> Its so shiny, full and healthy. Your ends look great!!  The sides are almost there but the back is already full SL and beyond!!  Nice progress



Thanks! I finally was able to upload the pic in the right direction It is nice to know that I am making some progress and that my regi that I came up with based on the wealth of knowledge provided from you wonderful ladies is working


----------



## tequilad28 (Jun 21, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> I'm going to try a version of this.  See how the front is faux-hawkess, but the bangs are tucked back.  It's not quite as tucked as the pampadour (sp?) style, but it's also not all free where it's going to blow all in the wind w/o gel/product.
> 
> I'll see what I can do with some hairpins



oooooh I like this style.  Very creative, please post pics when you do your version


----------



## tequilad28 (Jun 21, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Here's the other side:
> 
> I'm definitely liking the curls They lasted all day and look nice and loose.  What products do you use, cuz for me after a day it becomes 1 big bantu knot


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 21, 2013)

Well my roller set was a fail. This is why I don't roller set bc I can't ever get the rollers taught enough. I just threw my hair up into a bun after lightly flat ironing it.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 21, 2013)

ronie said:


> I love your curls; that was a successful bko. Share your process please: products used and all.



ronie

Thanks!  This was only my first time getting it halfway right!

I cowashed with VO5 pomogranite and grapeseed, then let it dry to like 90%. I used my new mango butter mix mixed in my hand with a squirt of shea moisture restorative conditioner as a leave in for each section. Then i just detangled and two strand twisted in smaller sections. I wrapped the twist under and around all the way to the ends to make sure they curled. 

I put on a plastic cap and sculley to make sure the moisturizer absorbed. Then tied it up with silk scarf for bed. 

Once I took it down and separated, I stretched it all up into a bun and tied the scarf for a few minutes. Then I pulled the curls around my face and sideways to cover the parts.

ETA:  i took the plastic cap off before bed


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 21, 2013)

tequilad28 said:


> Thanks! I finally was able to upload the pic in the right direction It is nice to know that I am making some progress and that my regi that I came up with based on the wealth of knowledge provided from you wonderful ladies is working



tequilad28
Can you share your regie?  You're relaxed right? Im texturized myself but I still think of myself as relaxed after all those years, lol.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 22, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Here's the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 214017


oh that is just gorg! Love it, nice volume and curls


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 22, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Well my roller set was a fail. This is why I don't roller set bc I can't ever get the rollers taught enough. I just threw my hair up into a bun after lightly flat ironing it.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF



HairPleezeGrow Girl what you doin in this thread?! I think you have graduated!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 22, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Girl what you doin in this thread?! I think you have graduated!



hairpleezgrow
Yeah!!  Looks like you are way past SL!!  Your hair is so thick from root to tip!  I love your bun too


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 22, 2013)

mshoneyfly did you add a scent to your hair trigger oil?  And did you go for the original or the featherweight?  I was thinking to just add some of my own peppermint essential oil instead but if the smell is really strong maybe just get it scented


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 22, 2013)

Wenbev said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow Girl what you doin in this thread?! I think you have graduated!



Lolol I'll have to agree. That hair look SL already.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 22, 2013)

And so I did a quick try at my hair with a scarf. Now this was after a whole day of the headband which does lay the hair in front down. Blahblahblah. I didn't like it. I did my nightly wash n set last night so I'll try it this morning while the hair is at its first fullness. I may just chill and keep my headband though. But I do want some scarves to wear over the headband


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 22, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> mshoneyfly did you add a scent to your hair trigger oil?  And did you go for the original or the featherweight?  I was thinking to just add some of my own peppermint essential oil instead but if the smell is really strong maybe just get it scented



No I got the unscented original formula and added my own PPMT once I got the product home. IMO you need something strong and fresh smelling to mask the scent of hair trigger. If you like PPMT, it would be a good choice.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 22, 2013)

Ummm no you ladies won't kick me out lol! I'm not full SL yet and besides I don't want to leave yet...so I'm telling you,  I'm not going no where (in my Jennifer Hudson voice)!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 22, 2013)

So....I look wack lol.

I kinda need some heat.  And really my hair was growing good with the every 2 week washing.

I'm trying to see where it went wrong?  I guess it was because I tried to do the heat in between.  And it was damaging especially my bangs.  Also, it was sooo much grease at one point.  Anyway,  think I'll try again to get my hair right.  Lawd...smh.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 22, 2013)

i tried to set my hair and it was a fail.  so i am going to wash it again today and just decide of i am going to roller set (magnetic) or flat iron.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 22, 2013)

shortdub78 So I am going back to heat.  Guess I'll scratch myself off the no heat challenge.

So right now I have conditioner on my head; just did a retouch cause my edges and back were crying.  After this deep conditioner (ORS replenish pak), I'll wash it out, them shampoo something about too much of the deep conditioner leaves my hair too soft, idk), then condition quickly with Mizani Moisturefusee, then mold w/ mousse under the dryer, then swipe a chi, then set on rollers.  

And I decided that I can still do the headband during the week as a protective style and then play w/ styles and bangs on the weekend; that should help with manipulation anyway.

So here we go...


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 22, 2013)

Under the dryer with my mold.  I'm going to look for some more headband looks but straight


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry I can never find any styles I like with black hair.  But anyway, these are some inspirations for wearing my headband.  Basically I need to stat wearing my hair forward more  I was doing that at one point then stopped, so I'll start back again.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 22, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> Sorry I can never find any styles I like with black hair.  But anyway, these are some inspirations for wearing my headband.  Basically I need to stat wearing my hair forward more  I was doing that at one point then stopped, so I'll start back again.




get some hair clips too and flower clips to pull your bangs back or to the side.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 22, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> No I got the unscented original formula and added my own PPMT once I got the product home. IMO you need something strong and fresh smelling to mask the scent of hair trigger. If you like PPMT, it would be a good choice.


Thanks!  I'm placing my order today for the one you have.  I scored 3 bottles of peppermint essential oil at Ulta on clearance  and I've been adding that to my prepoo oil mix


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 22, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Ummm no you ladies won't kick me out lol! I'm not full SL yet and besides I don't want to leave yet...so I'm telling you,  I'm not going no where (in my Jennifer Hudson voice)!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 22, 2013)

That shipping for hair trigger is CRAZY! $7.50?!? I am such a cheapskate.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 22, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> That shipping for hair trigger is CRAZY! $7.50?!? I am such a cheapskate.



Hmmm...I dont remember it being that high. Wow!! that is expensive. What size did you get?


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 22, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hmmm...I dont remember it being that high. Wow!! that is expensive. What size did you get?



The 12oz with standard shipping  It should last  awhile though...


----------



## tequilad28 (Jun 22, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> tequilad28
> Can you share your regie?  You're relaxed right? Im texturized myself but I still think of myself as relaxed after all those years, lol.



Yes I am relaxed. I swear my hair has a split personality because after I wash it if I pin curl it, people ask me if I'm natural.  Um as for my regie, I shampoo and DC once a week and for the past few weeks because it's so hot and drying here in Florida I cowash once a week as well.
I prepoo with grapeseed oil or an avocado mixture I make myself(avocado, honey, and olive oil).  I do a light protein treatment (aphogee 2 minute reconstructor) with each wash and I also always do a green tea rinse for shedding. I rotate between rollersetting and air drying. I lightly dust at 8 weeks post and I get my TUs at 12 weeks.  I always try to do a heavier protein treatment (nexxus emergenceee) 1 week before my TUs.  For protective styling, I do bantu knot outs and pin curls. Ah I think that's about it.


----------



## Luckyladyj (Jun 23, 2013)

I haven't been around in months. I have just been very busy. I am happy to say that my hair has been the healthiest its ever been in years. I have no split ends, lots of body & shine. I roller set religiously moisturize and seal.My hair is currently right at the tip of my shoulders. I hope within the next month or two I will be at full SL.I am always trimming my hair, and I think that's why  I am not currently at full SL. I think I am obsessed with my ends being even. I just love it when everything is uniformed.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 23, 2013)

Feeling my hair straight. Will grease my scalp tonight n make sure I roll my hair for the next 2 weeks. No more hear until then.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 23, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> Feeling my hair straight. Will grease my scalp tonight n make sure I roll my hair for the next 2 weeks. No more hear until then.



Looks lovely!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 23, 2013)

so last night, I went shopping - bought the hair trigger with the ridic shipping and placed my first hairtage hydrations order.  She is doing 30% off for her birthday! I also found a 20% HH thread for LHCF members but 30 is better considering everything I purchased.  
Also used the hemp seed oil I purchased last week for the first time last night to MS.  I used my beloved braid spray to dampen the hair and detangle, a very small amount of the hemp seed oil, finished with ssi brazil nut buttercream and braided for the night.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 23, 2013)

Still lurking. Will do an update probably between next weekend to the fourth. 

I don't remember when my last update was. I want to say May? So I don't anticipated any shocking change. I usually try and only do a length check twice a year, but hey, if I'm going to be in this challenge I got to play.

I do wonder if I'll be able to flat iron or if I'll have to stick to the hot comb til I'm apl one say in the future lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 23, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> Feeling my hair straight. Will grease my scalp tonight n make sure I roll my hair for the next 2 weeks. No more hear until then.



it looks nice!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 24, 2013)

i washed my hair Sunday morning and didn't flat iron it until this morning. i just wrapped back up since i am in the house. i used my Nairobi hair products to wash and conditioner my hair.  they are protein based, so i use those every other week.  i lightly dusted my ends too.  they didn't need it, but i am scissor happy when it comes to my hair.  i'm really feeling my blunt ends.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 24, 2013)

My hair today. Wearing a headband. Still not doing it forward but this still works for me. Greased scalp m rolled hair last night like a good girl too. It already feels n looks better to me.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 24, 2013)

This is mostly just a beauty pic for this girl, but I like how it's style...at least what I can see.  Seems like the crown and bangs were french braided at the top.  Basically a way to wear it pulled back.  I said I might try this for the weekend, but actually may try it tomorrow.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 24, 2013)

Again, mostly white folk, but some cute headband looks I liked.  I think I'm going to stick with pulled back w/ skinnier headbands during the week.  Then on the weekends, I can wear the hair pulled forward with some bangs and w/ bandana and scarf ties or thicker headbands.


The Halle one is a lil too flat to me, but still the inspiration of it.  I just wouldn't have it so flat, but would def do the hair forward and siderburns


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh!  And I'm excited about setting my hair on small rollers while it's straight.  I would have to do it on a Friday so that it would set longer (I don't have to leave the house so early on Saturday so my hair would be in rollers longer).  I wouldn't put any product in it; basically just my regular nightly set, just on smaller rollers.  I'll see if I can find any inspiration pics.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 24, 2013)

Actually I don't see a pic of how it might come out.  I guess it's just something I'll have to try and see.  I keep seeing this hair and I love it, but it's not going to look like this.  My bangs aren't as long and my sides aren't as short lol.  So not the shape, but the curliest maybe.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 24, 2013)

Actually it might do something like that ^^^ just not as much in the front.  I might set them on smaller rollers tonight.  Push come to shove, I can always still wear my headband.  In fact, I'll probably still aim to wear my headband, but see what the curl looks like and if it's something I could play with on the weekend anyway.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 24, 2013)

Then there are curl rods I could do too.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 24, 2013)

Here's a pic from pinterest where she's really talking about adding length to the front for more styling options.  But I really like pics 13 & 16 that show the curls she made in the back.  Looks great


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 24, 2013)

So...i wore my hair out like i said i would.  It was nice but i couldnt get a good pic.  I used the upzing for a frohawk.  I used a medium but i think i need a large...unless i can stretch this one out.  I don't know what im gonna do tomorrow because my hair is already shrinking.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 25, 2013)

Evallusion said:


> So...i wore my hair out like i said i would.  It was nice but i couldnt get a good pic.  I used the upzing for a frohawk.  I used a medium but i think i need a large...unless i can stretch this one out.  I don't know what im gonna do tomorrow because my hair is already shrinking.



that's cute!

i gotta buy another spray bottle for my roller set that i am going to do some time this week.  i need to start back taking my vitamins. not for growth, but just for health reasons.  i have been off for the last couple of weeks.  my hair is oily right now, but i don't care. i've been playing in products.  i moisturized and sealed twice yesterday and i moisturized and sealed this morning.  i didn't need to, but just wanted too.  i won't do it again today though.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Ladies!

Here is some info I found about coconut milk and hair growth:

http://she.sulekha.com/coconut-milk-for-hair-growth_01_2012_postedby_vidyamotherhood

Sorry, Im on my phone and cant copy the actual text of the article 

Last week I did a coconut milk, avg and oil dc. It was messy but effective. I had been having some excessive shedding due to using a growth aide (brahmi oil prepoo) and tried several remedies. Garlic prepoos seemed to help but the coconut milk was immediate!  My hair was strong and firm  but very soft!

I will mix coconut milk into my next henna and keep using the above recipe prior to or along with my regular dc's. 

HHHJ!!


----------



## ronie (Jun 25, 2013)

Evallusion said:


> So...i wore my hair out like i said i would.  It was nice but i couldnt get a good pic.  I used the upzing for a frohawk.  I used a medium but i think i need a large...unless i can stretch this one out.  I don't know what im gonna do tomorrow because my hair is already shrinking.



Nice frohawk. Sorry but what does the upzing do? Off to google.


----------



## ronie (Jun 25, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> that's cute!
> 
> i gotta buy another spray bottle for my roller set that i am going to do some time this week.  i need to start back taking my vitamins. not for growth, but just for health reasons.  i have been off for the last couple of weeks.  my hair is oily right now, but i don't care. i've been playing in products.  i moisturized and sealed twice yesterday and i moisturized and sealed this morning.  i didn't need to, but just wanted too.  i won't do it again today though.



Shouldn't you be taking your prenatal miss lady?


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 25, 2013)

ronie said:


> Nice frohawk. Sorry but what does the upzing do? Off to google.



Its a double comb hair accessory from heaven, lol.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm back. You ladies have been busy. I'm too lazy to respond to 4 pages of post  So here is a group post 

Congratulations to everyone who made SL. 

Love the styles ladies. 

Thanks for sharing the style tips.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2013)

NO I don't have any pictures. Getting that out of the way first 

Thank you ladies for the hair tips. My hair looked nice for the memorial service. I did rod the twists. Meh, the curly twists looked as bad as the regular twists and they dropped so I had to rod them every day. But when I took out the twists and wore the twists out it was very nice. I really liked that. And I got third day hair from it. I am actually on 4th day hair but going to wash it tonight.


----------



## ronie (Jun 25, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Here is some info I found about coconut milk and hair growth:
> 
> ...



Nice article. Thanks for posting.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 26, 2013)

So rolled hair in smaller rollers just to see what it would do...Eh.  I knew that the curls would just relax, but I still like the larger rollers better.  Even though the curls aren't tight at all, it still make the whole look tighter, lifted it up a bit.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2013)

There are 6 months left in the year and 26 full weeks. That is a lot of time to get some good hair growth in. And a growth spurt would make it even better  

Starting this week I am getting back on my eating plan, start incorporating some exercise, take my supplements daily and get in my water. I may not reach SL but I am going to get as close as I can.

My regimen is getting better and I am back to twist, so now I can do better with my retention. I think the roughest part of my big chop is behind me


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi ladies! I want in this challenge for the rest of the year. I'm currently EL. I don't expect to reach SL, but will do my best. 

I graduated from SL last June, but then decided to go natural and did the BC. I'm relaxed now.

  I'll post my details later this evening.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 26, 2013)

^^Welcome xu93texas


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 26, 2013)

Nothing much going on over here ladies.  I've been sick so haven't made it to the post office to mail my hair analysis but I did take down my twist. I think I have to use gel bc the right side and crown doesn't cooperate very well.  









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies! I want in this challenge for the rest of the year. I'm currently EL. I don't expect to reach SL, but will do my best.
> 
> I graduated from SL last June, but then decided to go natural and did the BC. I'm relaxed now.
> 
> I'll post my details later this evening.


 
Welcome xu93texas.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Nothing much going on over here ladies. I've been sick so haven't made it to the post office to mail my hair analysis but I did take down my twist. I think I have to use gel bc the right side and crown doesn't cooperate very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You have very pretty hair.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 28, 2013)

mshoneyfly I received the hair trigger today  thanks again for your review!
Used it in my scalp tonight. The smell is herby and minty-ish. The ingredients are great and even if it doesn't give 'explosive growth' I'll still continue to use it. I'll definitely play around with some essential oils and see which is best suited.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 28, 2013)

going to see if a flat twistout will work for me!  it's so hot and muggy.  i do miss my bun.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 28, 2013)

my hair turned out so nice and it is so soft!  this will be my go to style for the summer.  hopefully, it will hold up during the heat!  my hair is so fine and it sweats out easily.  it's like cotton candy!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 28, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> mshoneyfly I received the hair trigger today  thanks again for your review!
> Used it in my scalp tonight. The smell is herby and minty-ish. The ingredients are great and even if it doesn't give 'explosive growth' I'll still continue to use it. I'll definitely play around with some essential oils and see which is best suited.



Wenbev
I enjoyed it even more when I decided to warm it up in some hot water. In hindsight, the key to growth results is all in the massage method. I now massage by moving the scalp in a circular motion without disturbing the roots.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 28, 2013)

Saw this on IG n loooove this. Man I wish I could really maintain my hair out. I'm going to wash tomorrow but now use curl wax and see what's up. May wash tonight then rollerset after the flat iron. 

Y'all I'm kinda tempted to cut. Just at this moment though. Wait. Naw I won't. Will just pay attention to shape n volume on my current hair.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 28, 2013)

I may even just use my curling iron after the mold instead of the Chi...it'll keep some texture and more volume I think.  

The only thing is that the curl wax keeps my hair pretty humidity resistant...but don't matter when the style is heavy though so....I'll play with it tonight.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's a cute video of hair molding.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYHlMHYpOUQ

I think that's where my problem is.  I need to work on the molding technique.  And probably need to get some better products.  I may try the setting lotion she's using in hers.  Tempted to try Nairobi again, but I remember it having my hair with that weird cone feeling.  Actually I think I will try it first before I buy some more.  And maybe I'll dilute it even more this time.  

And you know what?  I don't use any kind of leave-in conditioner or in this video she used a bit of oil too.  I can see those things helping me to where I wouldn't feel the need to use any curl wax anyway.  


Actually here are her products:

_
Creme of Nature Sulfate Free Argan Oil Shampoo
Aussie Moist Conditioner 
Proclaim Argan Oil Hydrating Mask 
African Pride Olive Miracle Leave In Conditioner 
Organix Moroccan Oil 
Creme of Nature Foam Wrap Lotion _


Don't look bad.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's that Proclaim Argan Oil Hydrating Mask:

http://www.sallybeauty.com/argan-oil-masque/PROCLM37,default,pd.html


Because it looks like she's moisturizing twice.
I may go to Sally's today and get the sample pack of it to try.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 28, 2013)

The African Pride Olive Miracle Leave-In:

http://www.sallybeauty.com/african-pride-conditioner/SBS-294434,default,pd.html


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's a pic of the Proclaim:


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 28, 2013)

I almost want to get her creme of nature shampoo too   And might as well get that wrap foam   But I'll still use my Mizani Moisturefuse.  


So I'm buying:

- Creme of Nature Sulfate Free Argan Oil Shampoo 
- Proclaim Argan Oil Hydrating Mask 
- African Pride Olive Miracle Leave In Conditioner 
- some kind of Moroccan Oil (Sally's doesn't have Organix I guess)

and maybe:

- Creme of Nature Foam Wrap Lotion


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's the CON foam wrap:






I like what's in it; seems to be similar to what's in the mousse I use.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 28, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> Here's a cute video of hair molding.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYHlMHYpOUQ
> 
> ...



itismehmmkay
She is such a beautiful girl. Her hair looks a lot shorter than yours or she has more layers or something.

What stood out to me is that every product she used has silicones if Im not mistaken. Using that regimen, you would prob need to clarify/chelate at least once a month to get rid of all those cones. 

In my experience, silicone products were blocking the moisture from entering my hair strands and stopping my growth retention because they coat the strands. When I cut the cones and stopped using direct heat, I started to retain some length.  Are you trying to grow your hair or just create some styles?  

Your posts also sound like you are using quite a bit of heat. Looks like your hair is fine enough that you could just poo, dc, m&s, add a little setting lotion or wrap foam and smooth it into position. Then just tie it down and sit under the dryer. A little more moisturizer and oil with finger styling should give you a cute look...

Just a thought


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 28, 2013)

mshoneyfly Yea you're right in that cones aren't that great for my hair.  I am interested in the leave-in that she's using and may look into that.  And I'm looking for a way to wear some cute styles.  I know what I could do if I wanted to just do no-heat and focus strickely on retaining, but....eh....I want some style.  

And I was using alot of heat just recently, but if I stick with a lil heat even as often as once a week, but make sure I rollerset at night during the week/2wks I'm good, like my hair can handle it.  It was just recently that I was doing heat in between washings and that was definitely a no-no.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 28, 2013)

And the thing too is I know I've had my hair in the state I want it before.  The light-weight but with hold and bounce thing.  I really think my main lack is the leave-in.  In fact, I may even keep using the mousse I use.  It does a pretty good set for me.  

There's actually a great leave-in that I love from my relaxer kit, but it breaks me out on my neck.  Weird.  It's great on my hair though, but not worth what happens.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 28, 2013)

What's a good liquid leave-in?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 28, 2013)

Maybe I'll go old-school and use some Fermodyl 619

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=370803

I could put it in a spray bottle and dilute it a bit.  Then put on my mousse.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Elasta QP H-Two I used to get, but it's kinda...blah.  Not bad...just not heavy.  But maybe that's what I want.  I'll try that actually.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 28, 2013)

I use 2 leave ins, both very lightly my liquid is African Royale Braid Spray and Giovanni Direct Leave in Conditioner. 
When I used to wear braids regularly years ago, that spray always kept my scalp clean and my hair very moisturized.  the women at the braid studios would always ask what I used when they took out my braids.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 28, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> What's a good liquid leave-in?



So u mean simething to use after washing?  What do you want it to do for your hair?  like moisturize, strengthen, provide good slip?  

Aphogee pro vitamin
Eden bodyworks coconut shea leave in
Komaza care hair milk - only online
Folicure leave in
Motions nourish leave in
Dr miracles leave in
Garnier fructis hydra recharge moisture whip leave in

All can be found at walmart or sallys


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 28, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Wenbev
> I enjoyed it even more when I decided to warm it up in some hot water. In hindsight, the key to growth results is all in the massage method. I now massage by moving the scalp in a circular motion without disturbing the roots.



Yes, warming oil is much better. I'll take a color applicator bottle, add my oil and essential oils and place it in a bowl of hot water for a min or two. I do  need to get in the habit of massaging my scalp.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 29, 2013)

So about to wash.  I decided to just use the Cantu leave-in. I don't remember if I'd used it right before a mold before.  And I'll Just use the mousse I already use. So I didn't buy anything new. 

Ok. Let's see. Again the goal is to not feel like I have to use the curl wax.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 29, 2013)

Random ramblings - going to try another perm rod set, the last one was a fail. Still looking for an awesome summer style that doesnt require much manipulation.  
My nettle and rosemary tea rinse is doing the job - shedding is what it should be, not hairs all over my floors and hair is soft and fluffy, with a little color deposit.  
I have found myHG shampoo, deep condition and leave in right under my nose! Giovanni,giovanni, giovanni. 
Oils are my friend but still looking for a butter to seal in all my hair work that doesnt have shea in it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 29, 2013)

Went swimming today with the kids after church picnic. Washed our hair with VO5 clarifying shampoo afterwards. Dcing right now with a mix of SD vanilla and BASK whisky.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Jun 29, 2013)

I thought I contributed to this thread today but I guess I didn't. Any who ladies, hope all is well with you all. My hair has been braided for the past two weeks and I have been wigging it. I took the braids out today and saturated my strands with coconut oil as I removed the shed hair. I intend to wash, deep condition, moisturize, seal, and re-braid some time tonight or tomorrow. That may be my routine for the summer or I may just get braid extensions.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 30, 2013)

wash day is tomor, prepoo with hair trigger and pep essential oil. poo with giovanni, dc with a nettle/rosemary tea rinse and gio deep moisture...


----------



## Trixie58 (Jun 30, 2013)

Weave wearers: Went to a dominican salon today with my weave to get it washed. I had one track come unbraided at the end and was sticking out. I told the stylist to fix it but bc of the language barrier she FLAT IRONED it, meaning that the synthetic hair that was braided in with my regular hair melted. I of course just pulled it out since it was just a crispy black piece of wax. But im of course concerned i took my real hair with it. I really cant tell. Has this happened to anyone else? This is a part of weaves i didn't understand till today!


----------



## ronie (Jun 30, 2013)

So this country life maxi hair is HUGE. I don't know if I will repurchase. I will finish these 2 bottles, and unless I get amazing results I will go back to my multivitamins. Gotta stay on top of my anti shedding treatments too (tea rinsing, shi naturals garlic DC).


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Jun 30, 2013)

I had some shedding when I took out my cornrows today. I am a little concerned about it. I am hoping when I wash later on today that I don't experience anymore shedding. I don't think it's excessive considering my hair was in the same braids for the past two weeks. I know I am a bit anxious because excessive shedding led me to my setback of 2012


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Jun 30, 2013)

Another sew-in for me .. Really hoping to be full SL by at least September .. Wishful Thinking though !!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 30, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> What's a good liquid leave-in?



creme of nature argan oil leave-in spray.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 30, 2013)

Trixie58 said:


> Weave wearers: Went to a dominican salon today with my weave to get it washed. I had one track come unbraided at the end and was sticking out. I told the stylist to fix it but bc of the language barrier she FLAT IRONED it, meaning that the synthetic hair that was braided in with my regular hair melted. I of course just pulled it out since it was just a crispy black piece of wax. But im of course concerned i took my real hair with it. I really cant tell. Has this happened to anyone else? This is a part of weaves i didn't understand till today!


Sorry you're having this trouble Trixie58!

Though I wonder why you would go to the salon to just wash a weave. Chile, you know on LHCF all kinds of cray come from the simplest tasks at the salon! 

The stylist should have known that most synthetics melt with heat. How dumb. Did you request a refund or partial refund?!?

If your hair looks chewed up in the area, then yea it burned off. If there's bits of melty pieces in it you should be able to remove it by drenching your hair in a liquid oil (not butter) and sliding the bits down the shaft--gently.


----------



## ronie (Jul 1, 2013)

My hair this weekend. Last picture was taken when I got back home from the club. My hair poofed all the way up from sweating my a$$ off, lol. But it felt so Danm moist I couldn't get mad.  
















Yeah I changed the accessory right before leaving.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2013)

i got another lazy go to style.  i have enough hair to pull back into a ghetto little ponytail.  i can just use my satin scrunchie and place my bun hair net cover over it to make it look neat.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 1, 2013)

furious.

my ends are in need of a good 1/2 inch trim. not happy. you know how much length that is on my short hair? 

i'm gonna get my friend to trim it because she's not scissor happy, but i'm still pretty upset.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2013)

naija24 said:


> furious.
> 
> my ends are in need of a good 1/2 inch trim. not happy. you know how much length that is on my short hair?
> 
> i'm gonna get my friend to trim it because she's not scissor happy, but i'm still pretty upset.



what's going on for you needing that much off?  i know you are upset, but i think your hair will take off afterwards.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 1, 2013)

shortdub78 i'm not sure either. My ends just look and feel rough. I think because I work out every weekday and I'll start swimming lessons this weekend, I just don't know how to protect my ends.

I'm not getting braids until the fall and my hair is still too short to cornrow around my head. 

Im so close to full NL I can smell it. I can't afford a setback.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 1, 2013)

naija24 said:


> shortdub78 i'm not sure either. My ends just look and feel rough. I think because I work out every weekday and I'll start swimming lessons this weekend, I just don't know how to protect my ends.
> 
> I'm not getting braids until the fall and my hair is still too short to cornrow around my head.
> 
> Im so close to full NL I can smell it. I can't afford a setback.



how are you wearing your hair? have you tried wearing some type of wrap that will help avoid or reduce sweating your edges out? do you wrap your hair up when you are working out? i posted a link to a swim cap that prevents water from getting in.  pm Nonie and she can give you the info.  

http://saveyourdo.com/

i will admit that i am not serious when it comes to working out, but i would strategically plan my workout days around my hair.  like i would do cardio 2-3 times a week and plan my hair wash days around that.

or i would just get braids or cornrows and go hard.

i sweat really bad, so i would consider going natural too.

i would wash my hair, air dry, moisturize&seal and put on a satin cap and wear a wig. until i can get my hair braided.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 1, 2013)

I just wear my hair out. I was hoping to reach full neck length before I started rocking braids or mini braids. i wanted to get braids in October and wear it through the winter and next spring (PRAYING for APL by fall 2014).

I sweat in between my boobs and between my shoulders right under my neck. So it's not horrible but it's not pleasant.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 1, 2013)

Hair came out good . It's a good balance of the fluff, fullness n softness I get from the daily washing I used to do but that I know will most likely last a week. 

I ended up just using the mousse to lay my edges down but used Nairobi for the rest of the set. I just diluted it a lot more. Then sat under dryer. 

Today still using a headband n probably will still use this as my protective style. Also still using curl wax in my edges, but so happy I didn't feel the need to use it along my hair. There's some soft n beautiful heat protective spray that I just put a bit through my hair then used the chi lightly. 

Oh n I think the cantu as my leavin works out. Just used a lil bit.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 1, 2013)

naija24 said:


> I just wear my hair out. I was hoping to reach full neck length before I started rocking braids or mini braids. i wanted to get braids in October and wear it through the winter and next spring (PRAYING for APL by fall 2014).
> 
> I sweat in between my boobs and between my shoulders right under my neck. So it's not horrible but it's not pleasant.



naija24 Trim maybe 1/4 inch and seal your ends with a ceramide rich oil.  See if that helps your ends


----------



## Sugadoll (Jul 1, 2013)

I have achieved my shoulder length goal. I am proud of my self. Some one on the LHCJ posted an observation that the they thought that some of the Shea butter mixers seemed to have very good retention. Well last evening I mixed some melted Shea butter, Hawaiian silky, and grapeseed oil. I parted my hair in sections and applied the mix from root to tip(I am tex laxed) I was pretty heavy hand with the mixture. This morning my hair feels great. I am claiming arm pit length by jan 2014


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2013)

sugadoll said:


> I have achieved my shoulder length goal. I am proud of my self. Some one on the LHCJ posted an observation that the they thought that some of the Shea butter mixers seemed to have very good retention. Well last evening I mixed some melted Shea butter, Hawaiian silky, and grapeseed oil. I parted my hair in sections and applied the mix from root to tip(I am tex laxed) I was pretty heavy hand with the mixture. This morning my hair feels great. I am claiming arm pit length by jan 2014



Congratulations. Any pics?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 1, 2013)

May go ahead and try this CON shampoo.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 2, 2013)

Loving the hair trigger oil! Definitely a keeper.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 2, 2013)

Hair is cool.  Feeling a lil bushy in the back; may do a mini retouch this weekend.  Don't want any demarcation breakage.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jul 2, 2013)

I took my twists out. Now I'm doing a HOT with coconut oil. I'm gonna baby my hair for two weeks until I redo the twists. This way my hair will be done for camping.  Are we due for length checks? Having an infant kills all brain cells. It's almost as bad as being drunk. Lol.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 2, 2013)

MrsMelodyV said:


> I took my twists out. Now I'm doing a HOT with coconut oil. I'm gonna baby my hair for two weeks until I redo the twists. This way my hair will be done for camping.  Are we due for length checks? Having an infant kills all brain cells. It's almost as bad as being drunk. Lol.



LOL.  you reminded me, we do have length checks! Already took one for something else, will post later.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm hendigoing over night. I will wash it out in the am and then dc.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jul 3, 2013)

So, I prepooed, washed, deep conditioned, and m&s. I didn't like how my hair felt but I put some flat twists in anyway for a twist out. It looked ok. I wound up cowashing today with some Aussie 3 minute moist mixed with some roux porosity control. THAT made my hair feel divine. Currently it's twisted and under a scarf cause i got a yoga workout in while the boys were asleep.

I do have a problem though. Between my cornrows I got before and the twists I just took out, I have more forehead than before! I didn't feel like they styles were tight, but apparently it was. No I'm reconsidering braids until the end of the year.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 3, 2013)

OMG! How did I miss my HHJ anniversary!! I BC'd to about 2" one year ago on July 1st. Took off most of a damaging dye-job. No color and almost no heat all year either. I had already been natural for about 6 years though just didn't know how to care for my hair.

She hasn't grown much--had to continue to chop the rest as she grew. That last 2" was damaged too...plus I somehow got really scissor happy. :/ lol.

However, my back layers are fully covering my neck and just touching the trapezius muscle when stretched. It's progress! 

In an install now. Will take pics when it's down.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 3, 2013)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];18674585]OMG! How did I miss my HHJ anniversary!! I BC'd to about 2" one year ago on July 1st. Took off most of a damaging dye-job. No color and almost no heat all year either. I had already been natural for about 6 years though just didn't know how to care for my hair.
> 
> She hasn't grown much--had to continue to chop the rest as she grew. That last 2" was damaged too...plus I somehow got really scissor happy. :/ lol.
> 
> ...


 
Our hair may be at the same length. I cut to 2" in August. I have chopped quite a bit since then. But sticking to the color. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 3, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Our hair may be at the same length. I cut to 2" in August. I have chopped quite a bit since then. But sticking to the color. Happy Anniversary!



Thanks faith! We did around the same time! Crazy hair times! Lol

Honestly think I cut to maybe an inch. I am being generous with 2. It was very difficult to grab to flat twist. Some places I couldn't grab at all.

So nice to be out of that phase even though fully shrunk it will forever be a twa. Lol

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 4, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> OMG! How did I miss my HHJ anniversary!! I BC'd to about 2" one year ago on July 1st. Took off most of a damaging dye-job. No color and almost no heat all year either. I had already been natural for about 6 years though just didn't know how to care for my hair.
> 
> She hasn't grown much--had to continue to chop the rest as she grew. That last 2" was damaged too...plus I somehow got really scissor happy. :/ lol.
> 
> ...



Happy Hairiversary!  girl put them scissors down lol. I was scissor happy too. I just recently marked on my calendar trim day every 2 months so I don't overdue it.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jul 4, 2013)

^^I am doing better with the trims. I think the last time I trimmed/dusted was April. I did a search and destroy last week. I plan to dust again at the end of July. I am so happy my ends are so much better.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 4, 2013)

faithVA said:


> ^^I am doing better with the trims. I think the last time I trimmed/dusted was April. I did a search and destroy last week. I plan to dust again at the end of July. I am so happy my ends are so much better.



Me too my trim date is set for the 31st. 

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 4, 2013)

Did another hendigo treatment and I posted it in the original fine hair thread if you would like to see the results. I didn't want to have to post the pics in all my threads lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jul 4, 2013)

Here is my length check. Hopefully I will have some good growth and retention between now and the end of the year.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jul 4, 2013)

faithVA

You look collarbone length to me.  Are you waiting for all your hair to reach sl before you call sl?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 4, 2013)

MrsMelodyV said:


> @faithVA
> 
> You look collarbone length to me.  Are you waiting for all your hair to reach sl before you call sl?


 
My nape hair reaches my collarbone when I pull it to the front but the other layers are just reaching parts of my neck. I am waiting for the hair below my crown to reach SL before I claim it. That hair just reaches my nape right now.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 5, 2013)

faithVA   I am so happy for you. Girl you made, and you hair looks so beautiful.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 5, 2013)

[USER=327887 said:
			
		

> Seamonster[/USER];18679001]@faithVA   I am so happy for you. Girl you made, and you hair looks so beautiful.


 
Aw thank you!  I'm not going anywhere. Having 5 strands touching SL is not going to work  When I reach what I consider SL, then I should be able to wear a puff and to do a claw clip bun. Soooo looking forward to it.


----------



## ronie (Jul 5, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Here is my length check. Hopefully I will have some good growth and retention between now and the end of the year.



Girl your hair is longer than mine. My front layer doesn't even touch the tip of my nose. And my back layer does not reach my collarbone. So you have to be sl straight. 
Ok didn't realize we had a length check. Here s my most recent pull check. I only did one for the back. 




And a close up


----------



## faithVA (Jul 5, 2013)

ronie said:


> Girl your hair is longer than mine. My front layer doesn't even touch the tip of my nose. And my back layer does not reach my collarbone. So you have to be sl straight.
> Ok didn't realize we had a length check. Here s my most recent pull check. I only did one for the back.
> 
> 
> ...


 
My back layer isn't longer, its a trick  I pulled my hair down in the back like you did in your pic and it's just reaching where my neck touches the start of my back. I need to master taking a picture in the mirror. It is always too dark or I get the glare of the lights in the picture.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 5, 2013)

faithVA your hair looks good girl!!! All that struggle is finally paying off! I am soo happy for you.

I will try to take pics this weekend and update. My hair is doing well and I think my goal of full SL will make it by January.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 5, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> faithVA your hair looks good girl!!! All that struggle is finally paying off! I am soo happy for you.
> 
> I will try to take pics this weekend and update. My hair is doing well and I think my goal of full SL will make it by January.



Thank You Babygrowth. Yes, Finally! But I do see the light at the end of the tunnel. I will be grinning from ear to ear when I reach SL.


----------



## ronie (Jul 5, 2013)

faithVA said:


> My back layer isn't longer, its a trick  I pulled my hair down in the back like you did in your pic and it's just reaching where my neck touches the start of my back. I need to master taking a picture in the mirror. It is always too dark or I get the glare of the lights in the picture.



Lol yeah it's a trade off. That back layer is very hard to pull. From seeing your shrinkage I can imagine how hard it would be for you. That section of my hair is almost straight, so it's easy to show the length without much work. 
When I pull it to the side, it does not reach collarbone though; closed but not quite. 
We are making progress that's what s important. Crossing fingers that our ends keep behaving.


----------



## nm51tj (Jul 7, 2013)

Length check- stretched


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 7, 2013)

nm51tj said:


> Length check- stretched



Yeah your like close to APL!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 8, 2013)

nice length check ladies!  i don't have much to check, since i just got my hair cut last month.  i won't be checking until Sept.


----------



## nm51tj (Jul 8, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yeah your like close to APL!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I get so confused with where  SL is that in my bid to become full SL I might just get to APL by accident!!


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 8, 2013)

In box braids until....


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 8, 2013)

Wanna do a LC but I wont bc my hair seems so thin.  Im seeing length but not thickness.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Wanna do a LC but I wont bc my hair seems so thin.  Im seeing length but not thickness.



You don't have to str8en to do a LC.  You could just do a pull test. I'm sure you are getting some thickness maybe just not noticing it or seeing it yourself.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 8, 2013)

trimmed my ends by 1/2 inch.  I don't think I'll reach my SL goal this year.  That setback in May really messed my plans up.  I'm thinking I need about 5-6 inches for full SL/CBL so we'll see.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 9, 2013)

Washed with this yesterday:








Love.  And feels good to be back w/ CON and also a moisturizing routine like I know what I'm doing.  After the shampoo, I deep conditioned for 20...maybe 25 with the Replenishing Pak...under the dryer.  Then I put in my Cantu leave-in and did a wet set w/ Nairobi (with a bit of Smooth and shine mousse on my edges; I used to set my whole head with this).  Man.....the set was almost perfect.  But the added moisture I could tell the difference even in just how smooth it got.  So with practice, I know it'll get even smoother.  Went over it with a Chi and didn't need curl wax.  I'm going to look into trying to wear my hair just wrapped straight and see what's up.  I'll just have to practice the wrap.

So yea feeling really good about my hair.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 9, 2013)

Might go ahead and join the deep conditioning challenge; that instead of the grease one.


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 9, 2013)

A pic of the braids...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 9, 2013)

Evallusion said:


> A pic of the braids...



They look really nice...I can't wait to get my micros in. I'm getting them this weekend.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Evallusion (Jul 10, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> They look really nice...I can't wait to get my micros in. I'm getting them this weekend.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thanks!  Micros are so cute but I just dont have the patience.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 10, 2013)

Uh yeah......it looks like I've let this challenge fall off!! I haven't posted anything in here since April!! I've had kinky twists & been out of them for almost 2 months now. I've been just doing whatitdo right now! My hair is now long enough to wear a phony pony so I bought a really curly one because I'm working on my edges so it kinda falls forward a little (pic below). I actually did a length check on Friday not realizing it was length check time but I didn't take any pics. I'll try for pics on my next wash day. The back of my hair falls right at the part where my neck widens to my back so not quite SL yet & my front is just below my nose. 

However, since I've started transitioning, my hair is super thick & I love it!! Friday was the 1st time in 3 months that I used heat (since length check on 3/29/13) & I M&S every other day if not daily so my ends looked pretty healthy (w/ the exception of being thin & relaxed). I cut off 1-1/2 inches on 3/29 so didn't have any split ends to trim but I only clipped barely a quarter, of a quarter, of a quarter of an inch just to even a part out. 

I wash w/ a sulfate poo weekly & wash w/ a sulfate free poo mid-week because my scalp gets super oily in the summer & I use gel on my pony during the week. I haven't co-washed in a while though because I feel like I don't need to. I now DC once a week instead of twice. As my edges fill out more, I'll try to find different phony ponies to rock until I get some more length to do braid outs. Happy hair growing ladies!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm a bit torn and need y'alls assistance.

My last length check was done on hot combed hair that wasn't stick straight. 

I need to do another length check for this challenge but I really am just being lazy and not wanting to deal with the hot comb. But I also hate switching up how I do my length checks because I feel it gives me false growth rate. So I could just do a wet length check or pull a section of hair down. But I feel like it's cheating if I didn't start that way lol does that even make any sense?

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'm a bit torn and need y'alls assistance.
> 
> My last length check was done on hot combed hair that wasn't stick straight.
> 
> ...



I say don't take it so seriously. It doesn't change anything no matter how you do it. Although nice, I think straightening the hair only for a length check is too much. 

Just do it wet or pull it down. And if you want to straighten your hair for the final one then do that.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 10, 2013)

going to flat iron my hair today.  washed it earlier an i air dried.  hair feels fluffy and soft.  i need this PP shedding to easy up.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

I used Shea Moisture purification masque to DC on saturday and my hair is still moist, bouncy, soft and shiny!!  It was on sale at walgreens.com 3/$19.98 and BABY I stocked up!!

I pin curled my air dried hair and it looks like a roller set!


----------



## BonBon (Jul 11, 2013)

Just past 1/2 way check in











 Think I had a mini set back last month. I asked a friend to do my cornrows instead of just doing it myself and she found my hair really difficult. I may have made things more shrinkag-ey by putting a product with glycerine in before the braiding. Ended up having to manipulate by combing a LOT more than I usually do and probably didnt retain my last months progress.erplexed

 Top of my hair is still taking a while. Its at the bottom of my ear whilst the rest is neck, or shoulder. 

 Mandatory positive my hairs NEVER been this long before . Need to keep positive.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 12, 2013)

Bump...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey yall!  So I just semi-wrapped my hair last night and didn't use rollers.  It really is trained just to hug my head and looks great w/ a lil headband.  

So this weekend when I wash my hair, I'm repeating the CON shampoo, deep condition under the dryer w/ Replenish pak, Cantu as leave-in, then Mold wrap with Nairobi, sit under dryer, then swipe with Chi iron.  Then just wrap at night 

My hair does last longer w/o the rollers.  It's just a matter of making sure the volume stays there.  Oh and I'll still use curl wax on the edges   yay!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 12, 2013)

So I have no clue what length I'm at though right now I'm not stressing it. Just letting my hair do it's thing and ignoring it. 









I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## naija24 (Jul 12, 2013)

washing my hair and giving myself a really nice deep condition today. i've been neglecting my hair for a few days because I've been so busy.

also, I think if use braids for the remainder of the year I'll easily hit SL by December/January. Crossing my fingers. I"m going back to Biotin 10kmg because short hair is so yesterday for me right now. 

Avoiding relaxers like the plague as well.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2013)

[USER=95107 said:
			
		

> Mz.MoMo5235[/USER];18718811]So I have no clue what length I'm at though right now I'm not stressing it. Just letting my hair do it's thing and ignoring it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is time for you to get out of this thread. You are full SL and about 1 to 2 inches from APL  Talmbout you don't know


----------



## naija24 (Jul 12, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So I have no clue what length I'm at though right now I'm not stressing it. Just letting my hair do it's thing and ignoring it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I concur with faithVA, you are super close to APL. Lucky girl! Now get on out of here!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 12, 2013)

But I just got in here! You always tryna kick me out of places! Lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2013)

^^Don't make no sense


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 12, 2013)

,

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 12, 2013)

Girl don't let them kick you out if you not ready to go lol. They tried that ish on me and I said no no, I'm supposed to be here!   

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 12, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> But I just got in here! You always tryna kick me out of places! Lol
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



Mz.MoMo5235 we luv ya, but ya gotz to go! you and HairPleezeGrow need to be in the bsl challenge considering you both are so close to apl as it is.  We love you  lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 12, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Mz.MoMo5235 we luv ya, but ya gotz to go! you and HairPleezeGrow need to be in the bsl challenge considering you both are so close to apl as it is.  We love you  lol



Huh???

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 12, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Huh???
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



just kidding


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 12, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> just kidding



Girl I know lol...I will leave in January...MAYBE!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## tequilad28 (Jul 13, 2013)

Man all im reading is ppl tryna give some da boot cuz their luscious hair graduated lol lolol. Ive been soo busy im overdue by a few days to wash my hair. Im DYING to wash it. Thank goodness I bought that avocado the other day. Tmrw im gonna a nice prepoo wth avocado honey and olive oil and do a nice long DC. Florida heat is no joke, I dont want it drying out my hair


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 13, 2013)

tequilad28 said:


> Man all im reading is ppl tryna give some da boot cuz their luscious hair graduated lol lolol. Ive been soo busy im overdue by a few days to wash my hair. Im DYING to wash it. Thank goodness I bought that avocado the other day. Tmrw im gonna a nice prepoo wth avocado honey and olive oil and do a nice long DC. Florida heat is no joke, I dont want it drying out my hair



You using straight up pureed avocado? What's that do for your hair? TIA

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 13, 2013)

tequilad28 said:


> Florida heat is no joke, I dont want it drying out my hair



tequilad28 you ain't never lie!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 13, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> You using straight up pureed avocado? What's that do for your hair? TIA
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



They help restore shine and luster to dry hair bc avocados are high in vitamins & minerals, fatty acids. Plus they help condition the scalp.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Huh???
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Um hmm, talkin and put a target on your back. um, hmm.


----------



## tequilad28 (Jul 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> They help restore shine and luster to dry hair bc avocados are high in vitamins & minerals, fatty acids. Plus they help condition the scalp.
> 
> 
> Ya all what she said and it also adds protein.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2013)

Rollerset on dry hair. Need to dust my ends and this is the best way to do it. Will let it dry for 2 hours and then clip. I was supposed to wash today but don't see that happening  I'm already tired of doing my hair.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 13, 2013)

Under dryer doing deep condition now.  Plan to do wet mold and chi tonight, then just wrap hair at night.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2013)

Dusted my ends about 1/4 to 1/2". Washed with Hair One Olive Oil, Protein Treatment with Giovanni Nutrafix, Green tea tea rinse, Oiled scalped with dilute NJoy Growth Oil and doing an overnight DC with As I Am Hydrating Conditioner.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 13, 2013)

Thinking again about making a faux bun.  Feeling this look


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 13, 2013)

I went ahead and rolled my hair after the flatiron.  I just used larger roller and I'll flatten the hair in the morning.


----------



## Trixie58 (Jul 14, 2013)

DarkJoy, yea I spoke to the salon and they insist that the only hair that came out was the synthetic hair. I pulled out the burnt synthetic piece, but before I saw your post on how to do it, so I am sure I took out a little of my own hair. So, I spoke to my regular stylist and went in and had him look at the braid and he saw no damage, so I am going to try not to worry about it. I figured having my weave done at a salon was fool proof because it's not my hair anyway. But I guess I was wrong! If you've seen any of my other posts I am hair challenged and generally visit the salon anytime I have an event, date, or otherwise. But you are right something has got to give. I have been doing the best I can to moisturize and keep my scalp moist with the weave but I think it will come out soon.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 14, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> They help restore shine and luster to dry hair bc avocados are high in vitamins & minerals, fatty acids. Plus they help condition the scalp.


I read this earlier and of course as I was out grocery shopping, grabbed an avocado for this purpose  can't wait til it's soft enough to try! Thanks!



Trixie58 said:


> @DarkJoy, yea I spoke to the salon and they insist that the only hair that came out was the synthetic hair. I pulled out the burnt synthetic piece, but before I saw your post on how to do it, so I am sure I took out a little of my own hair. So, I spoke to my regular stylist and went in and had him look at the braid and he saw no damage, so I am going to try not to worry about it. I figured having my weave done at a salon was fool proof because it's not my hair anyway. But I guess I was wrong! If you've seen any of my other posts I am hair challenged and generally visit the salon anytime I have an event, date, or otherwise. But you are right something has got to give. I have been doing the best I can to moisturize and keep my scalp moist with the weave but I think it will come out soon.


Salons be like trippin with hair cutting and damaging. They're not in the business to keep your hair healthy. Damaged hair is great for them--it keeps you going back for more and more expensive treatments and styles, weaves to hide damage, etc! ... yes, keeping the scalp and your tracks moisturized and sealed is key to a successful install. Technically, I have crochet braids but its really kinda the same thing. Glad to hear it's not a setback.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jul 14, 2013)

My twists are now back in. I had to put my little afro puff away. I'll keep these in at least a month. I took length check pictures. I'm pleased. Before I put in my last set if twists, I cut about 2 inches of bad ends. I couldn't even put my hair in a ponytail. After I took my twists out this time, I wore a phony pony a few times since I was finally able to gather all my hair for a ponytail. Yay.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jul 14, 2013)

Eta: sorry they're all flipped around. I'll have to fix it on my desktop letter.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm still getting my micros put in. I made sure to do a good dc and apply leave in b4 she started so my hair is moisturized during the process.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 14, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Dusted my ends about 1/4 to 1/2". Washed with Hair One Olive Oil, *Protein Treatment with Giovanni Nutrafix*, Green tea tea rinse, Oiled scalped with dilute NJoy Growth Oil and doing an overnight DC with As I Am Hydrating Conditioner.



I love that stuff!


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 14, 2013)

MrsMelodyV said:


> View attachment 217341
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're just at the same length!


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jul 14, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> We're just at the same length!



Hair buddy!!!  What are you doing to retain your growth? I know I can hit cbl by December. What's your goal?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 14, 2013)

Who thinks they will be here until December? I have some strands grazing SL but most of my strands are just hitting my nape. I will be here until December.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 14, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Who thinks they will be here until December? I have some strands grazing SL but most of my strands are just hitting my nape. I will be here until December.



Me........

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 14, 2013)

^^ I definitely will be in here through December. My realistic goal of getting back to my avatar pic is 2/2014 

Sorry, I've been lurking only. I need to post more often .


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 14, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Who thinks they will be here until December? I have some strands grazing SL but most of my strands are just hitting my nape. I will be here until December.



i know i will be here.  i'm not putting any crazy pressure on myself.  i barely wanna do my hair!  the only reason do anything to my hair is due to the fact that i like the feeling of water on my scalp, and i like to play in products.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 14, 2013)

I hope to be full SL by December, myself. I think if I keep using HBCO  to thicken my edges and nape, I will get there and it'll be easier to see. 

LC coming soon...I swear!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 14, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> Thinking again about making a faux bun.  Feeling this look



I love this?!?!?!? How are you going to make it?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 14, 2013)

^^^ no idea!  I was thinking of threading some hair in the middle and going from there but I've never weaves myself before. 

But it may be a mite point cause I just cut all over my head. Like over an inch everywhere. Idk why. It was mostly that I was tired of the headband. Then tired of my bangs looking crazy. I started in the front to put some blunt healthier looking ends   Then I ended up doing the blunt thing all over. The thought is that if I just wear my hair straight then I can get away with no rollers/curl b/c of the blunt choppy ends. I'm about to tie it back in a min so I can lay my edges down. Then before bed may play with some looks. 

I was having one of those growth journey vs style moments.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 14, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Who thinks they will be here until December? I have some strands grazing SL but most of my strands are just hitting my nape. I will be here until December.



I think I'll be here! I decided that I rather chase after a full SL than an all over the place APL or whatever. I think full lengths are sexier anyway. Really looking forward to being have to have even and full ponytails!

So that's my goal! I'm happy to be in good company, too!


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Jul 15, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Me........
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Just refusing to leave. Lol. It's perfectly fine.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 15, 2013)

Know what I just thought about!  I did my length check with just two section of hair.  But I'm sure my crown isnt SL.

So while I will partake in the other challenges, I think I still need to be here to support the rest of my head   This makes complete sense to me


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 15, 2013)

MrsMelodyV said:


> Hair buddy!!!  What are you doing to retain your growth? I know I can hit cbl by December. What's your goal?



 my goal was to hit cbl by the Oct check-in, but I had a major setback in May. I'm hoping for December though! Moisture = retained inches for me I 've learned. I'm using ceramide-rich oils, pre-poos and tea rinses.  What are you doing to retain?


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 15, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Who thinks they will be here until December? I have some strands grazing SL but most of my strands are just hitting my nape. I will be here until December.



I will be here.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2013)

Since there are quite a few of us that will be hanging around let's see if we can keep this thread humming and keep ourselves motivated, optimistic and excited for the next 5 months. We can do this ladies


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2013)

My twist aren't attractive, but they are at least at a stage where I can put band them back and leave them alone. I'm still working on my regimen but I have a good basis that at least won't hurt my hair. It just needs to be optimized. Now I need to figure out a way to keep my scalp hydrated midweek with little impact on my hair. I trimmed my ends this weekend and did a protein treatment so they are straight for at least another 6 weeks.

For now I will
...shampoo 1x to 2x a month
...will cowash on weeks I don't shampoo
...tea rinse
...DC (looking forward to trying some new ones)
...LOCC method I think works for me. 
...Daily scalp treatment of either oil or scalp cream


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 15, 2013)

Soooo the person doing my micros flaked on me...so I don't even know when I will be getting them! Oh well more time for me to mess with my own hair and play with some styles.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Jul 15, 2013)

now that i have braids for the next 3 months, i need some advice.

should i still take biotin? what if my hair gets too thick and starts to loc?
how do i avoid the locing?
how do i keep my hair moisturized?
some of my ends popped up through the twists, but i asked the stylist not to trim it. how do i protect those ends?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2013)

naija24 said:


> now that i have braids for the next 3 months, i need some advice.
> 
> should i still take biotin? what if my hair gets too thick and starts to loc?
> how do i avoid the locing?
> ...



Yes keep taking your supplements as always. 

Locing has more to do with shedding hair than thickness. Hair tends to loc as hair sheds and wraps around the other hair. You will have to watch your hair to see what your locing tendency is and how long you can go without it locing to the point where take down is a nightmare.

Keeping your hair moisturized will help. And once you go beyond 6 weeks, come back here before you take your braids out so you can get advice on take down. I see women take their braids out and get in the middle, panic and then want advice. Do your research before you take your braids out.

To protect your ends you have to keep your hair moisturized and sealed like always. 

People use various things. But most people use some sort of braid spray or gycerin based spray. 

Everyone can't wear extensions for 3 months, so keep an eye on your hair.  I can do 6 weeks, max 2 months. Everyone has a different safe limit.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 15, 2013)

Everything that faithVA says   A good braid spray is African Royale BRX braid spray.   It smells good, has glycerin and of good herbs n whatnot.  I still use it eve, though I'm not in braids.  In regards to your ends that are sticking out, either cut, see if you can tuck them back into the twist or the stylist retwist it.  Those ends will fray and you'll have to cut anyway.  
Personally, it may be a good idea to redo the twists instead of rocking it out for 3 mos straight...


----------



## naija24 (Jul 15, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Everything that faithVA says   A good braid spray is African Royale BRX braid spray.   It smells good, has glycerin and of good herbs n whatnot.  I still use it eve, though I'm not in braids.  In regards to your ends that are sticking out, either cut, see if you can tuck them back into the twist or the stylist retwist it.  Those ends will fray and you'll have to cut anyway.
> Personally, it may be a good idea to redo the twists instead of rocking it out for 3 mos straight...



I'm just really annoyed. Why would she leave the ends out like that? I highly doubt that my length has anything to do with it. :/ and it's not just a few twists either, it's more than a dozen :/ it's about a half inch left out (the hair I had to trim anyway)


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2013)

naija24 said:


> I'm just really annoyed. Why would she leave the ends out like that? I highly doubt that my length has anything to do with it. :/ and it's not just a few twists either, it's more than a dozen :/ it's about a half inch left out (the hair I had to trim anyway)



Did she blow dry your hair first?

Without seeing you hair I can't be for sure if it she did something wrong or it was inevitable. I twist my own hair and no matter what I do I can't get the ends of my hair to stay in the twists. I have to do some crazy teeny twists to get the hair to stay in. But I don't blow dry my hair. And I have tried gels and butters but nothing works.

You can try retwisting one yourself to see if it is the case. If you can get it to stay then she didn't something wrong. If it won't stay then it is just the way your hair curls.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 15, 2013)

So this is me today. I'll come back and talk about it via my desktop


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 15, 2013)

So yea.  I kinda want this yall







This morning my cut bangs and what not didn't really do what I thought it would after laying my hair down.  But I laid it back.  This morning I laid it forward while getting ready and it was what I wanted.  That pic is after walking outside and having my hair blown randomly; it still kinda came back to it's shape.

So tonight I will just lay my hair forward and see what happens tomorow morning.  Then this weekend, I'm going to do a lil touchup, then mold my hair, then I want to go to a stylist and have her put some curls in my hair like the link in this post.  I've had her do something like that to my hair before and it was cute but at the time felt like too much so I washed it out.  But this time I'd like to keep it and just tie it down at night and see what happens.  I want something that I can fluff and tossle in the morning.  Something cute w/ no rollers involved.  And I know the link here her hair in the middle and back is shorter...they are about the same length as her bangs.  I'll see if I want mine cut some more after she styles it.


Really yall...I'm leaning more to the grow out my crown and bangs to SL before working on the back of my hair.  That is always a struggle decision and why I end up cutting.  Really I want a blunt cut and then let it grow out from there.  I'm leaning towards tht.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 15, 2013)

naija24 said:


> now that i have braids for the next 3 months, i need some advice.
> 
> should i still take biotin? what if my hair gets too thick and starts to loc?
> how do i avoid the locing?
> ...



Do you have braids with added hair?  In my experience washing often helped with less locing.  Even when I had a sew-in, washing at least weekly helped the cornrolls from locing and matting.  They'll tell you not to wash so much to preserve the style, but it's at the expense of your own hair.  Have you kept them for 3mths before?


----------



## naija24 (Jul 15, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Did she blow dry your hair first?
> 
> Without seeing you hair I can't be for sure if it she did something wrong or it was inevitable. I twist my own hair and no matter what I do I can't get the ends of my hair to stay in the twists. I have to do some crazy teeny twists to get the hair to stay in. But I don't blow dry my hair. And I have tried gels and butters but nothing works.
> 
> You can try retwisting one yourself to see if it is the case. If you can get it to stay then she didn't something wrong. If it won't stay then it is just the way your hair curls.



Yeah, she said it's just my hair itself, but I didn't believe her at the time. But after 8 hours of solid Tyler Perry films and not moving, I was ready to just get out of there. No complaints. 

She didn't blow my hair first, no.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 15, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> Do you have braids with added hair?  In my experience washing often helped with less locing.  Even when I had a sew-in, washing at least weekly helped the cornrolls from locing and matting.  They'll tell you not to wash so much to preserve the style, but it's at the expense of your own hair.  Have you kept them for 3mths before?



Yeah, yeah they are twists with extensions!





I plan to wash weekly only because I work out and that would get smelly after a while. i'm doing a mud run on Saturday, so i'll have to do a serious clean session after that. 

I have had braids in for 3 months before but it was years ago like in high school. So I know it can be done. I really want to stretch 10 months.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> So yea.  I kinda want this yall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is really cute. Styles like that is why I never grew my hair out. So short and sassy


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2013)

naija24 said:


> Yeah, she said it's just my hair itself, but I didn't believe her at the time. But after 8 hours of solid Tyler Perry films and not moving, I was ready to just get out of there. No complaints.
> 
> She didn't blow my hair first, no.



It's just your hair. If you don't blow it dry first, it is pretty difficult to get that hair to wrap in the braid perfectly. You will just have to be vigilant and keep the ends moisturized and sealed. When you take the braids out you will need to dust your ends. 

Your hair looks cute.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 15, 2013)

^^^^^I love that cut!!!!!  It takes some maintaining but very diva-ish!!!!  Do it girl!!!!!


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 16, 2013)

faithVA said:


> It's just your hair. If you don't blow it dry first, it is pretty difficult to get that hair to wrap in the braid perfectly. You will just have to be vigilant and keep the ends moisturized and sealed. When you take the braids out you will need to dust your ends.
> 
> Your hair looks cute.



I agree with faith naija24. They look really good otherwise. try taking a little oil to the ends sticking  out an  push them into the twist with the rounded end of a hairpin. I've done that in the past. Definitely have your hair lightly blown first the next time around.  faithVA I usually take castor oil to kind of seal off my twists and twirl the ends with my fingers. Especially if the ends are still a little damp the oil helps to clump together.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 16, 2013)

itismehmmkay I HATE YOU!!!! When my hair was that length that's exactly what I wanted my hair to do and it would never do that!  I always looked like a troll doll or something!!!  Maybe because it wasnt cut into a style 

I love that look on you girl.  Its the bid-ness. If  it wasnt for the fact that I know I cant accomplish that style, you would have me ready to start chopping!!!

I think the only way my hair would  do that is if cut into that style and relaxed.  Natural, my hair doesnt listen to me or anyone for that matter


----------



## tequilad28 (Jul 16, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Who thinks they will be here until December? I have some strands grazing SL but most of my strands are just hitting my nape. I will be here until December.



I will def still be here


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 16, 2013)

I will def be here faithVA. Esp since I can't seem to part with my shears. 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 16, 2013)

Man...im really loving this HBCO. It has my hair feeling thick and nurtured and healthy. It makes a good scalp oil and sealant. I feel a light coating but its not weighed down at all. Its so full of body and bounce. I think my high porosity hair loves it


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 16, 2013)

argh! 

I miss my TWA! I wanna run my fingers through her, love her with some Ayuvedics and fill her with tea and ceramides. 

I'm so about to rip these crochet weave thinggies out my hair now at my work desk!  

I might just do it tonight and wear a phony bun the rest of the week until I have time to indigo. Might not be a bad idea since she's been in crochets going on 2 months and another install is going right back in this weekend for a party.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 16, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I will def be here faithVA. *Esp since I can't seem to part with my shears*.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*




Me and you are >>>>> <<<<<




Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> itismehmmkay I HATE YOU!!!! When my hair was that length that's exactly what I wanted my hair to do and it would never do that!  I always looked like a troll doll or something!!!  Maybe because it wasnt cut into a style
> 
> I love that look on you girl.  Its the bid-ness. If  it wasnt for the fact that I know I cant accomplish that style, you would have me ready to start chopping!!!
> 
> *I think the only way my hair would  do that is if cut into that style and relaxed.*  Natural, my hair doesnt listen to me or anyone for that matter




Definitely for me too.  And yes, having your hair actually shaped in a style does wonders.  Just that random cutting I did to my bangs has made a difference.  Okay so I called the stylist who had done my hair once before.  It's at a Walmart by me, so she's working on Sunday and I'll get it down then.  She's off today, but will be back tomorrow.  I'm going to stop by after work and ask her if she can style my hair w/ it already straight like it is.  Just put some curls in it.  If she says yes, it's on.  I really hope she only charges like $20-$25 for styling since it's no washing/molding/etc.  If so, I can probably keep something like that up.  Just do my own retouches and washing still and have her style it.  Especially if it's something I can maintain for 2wks???  that would be perfect.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 16, 2013)

Come to think of it, I'll prolly be here some of 2014 too. My crown is so difficult to retain (super fine and extra 4zz and fragile). I dont want to move on until my crown is at least full NL. The rest will probably be bet SL and APL (hopefully) by Spring (if I can put the shears down and not dust sooooo deep).

Unlike some little birds  who refuse to leave the nest *cough* Mz.MoMo5235 *cough* the rest of us are forced to stay here


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 16, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Come to think of it, I'll prolly be here some of 2014 too. My crown is so difficult to retain (super fine and extra 4zz and fragile). I dont want to move on until my crown is at least full NL. The rest will probably be bet SL and APL (hopefully) by Spring (if I can put the shears down and not dust sooooo deep).
> 
> Unlike some little birds  who refuse to leave the nest *cough* Mz.MoMo5235 *cough* the rest of us are forced to stay here




DarkJoy
Girly we are definitely going to be hair buddies.  My crown is difficult to manage too.  I really can't stretch that area.  In fact, in the past, my setbacks had to do with breakage in the crown area and cutting all of my hair to catch up.

I want the same thing....the crown to be full NL...crown and bangs.  Really, that's the only cut I realy want.  Even if I don't rock long down to my butt hair, I do want to have a blunt cut NL bob.  Meaning everything is to my neck and thick and blunt.  even my edges


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 16, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Man...im really loving this HBCO. It has my hair feeling thick and nurtured and healthy. It makes a good scalp oil and sealant. I feel a light coating but its not weighed down at all. Its so full of body and bounce. I think my high porosity hair loves it



what's HBCO?


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 16, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> DarkJoy
> Girly we are definitely going to be hair buddies.  My crown is difficult to manage too.  I really can't stretch that area.  In fact, in the past, my setbacks had to do with breakage in the crown area and cutting all of my hair to catch up.
> 
> I want the same thing....the crown to be full NL...crown and bangs.  Really, that's the only cut I realy want.  Even if I don't rock long down to my butt hair, I do want to have a blunt cut NL bob.  Meaning everything is to my neck and thick and blunt.  even my edges



I'm the exact opposite of you both.  My nape is the worst. Every time I've had a setback, its always in the nape.  Everywhere else is longer.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 16, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Come to think of it, I'll prolly be here some of 2014 too. My crown is so difficult to retain (super fine and extra 4zz and fragile). I dont want to move on until my crown is at least full NL. The rest will probably be bet SL and APL (hopefully) by Spring (if I can put the shears down and not dust sooooo deep).
> 
> Unlike some little birds  who refuse to leave the nest *cough* @Mz.MoMo5235 *cough* the rest of us are forced to stay here




DarkJoy I'm not leaving til I'm good and ready!!!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 16, 2013)

Wenbev

HBCO is Haitian black castor oil


----------



## Trixie58 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello everyone. DarkJoy weave is out after 6 weeks. The blue shirt is before, the shoulder shot is after. I didn't relax, I'm 7 weeks post. 

Im almost shoulder length i guess. My hair grew a lot because Ive been taking vitamins every night. Viviscal, prenatals, and biotin. But there is still the breakage chunk in the back/crown, it hasn't caught up, it's about three inches shorter  Just makes my hair look thin. My plan is to stretch my relaxer, in a few weeks Im going to get it braided and wig it for 6 weeks. Hopefully that will help it fill in. Xoxo


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 17, 2013)

Ohh yeah!! trixie
I can see the growth really well. You're doing well. Its so hard for me to stay consistent with supplements and drinking enough water. I recently had an episode of...constipation   I haven't taken any vitamins since then. 

Anyway, congrats on your recent growth. Lookin good, Girlie!!


----------



## Trixie58 (Jul 17, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Ohh yeah!! trixie
> I can see the growth really well. You're doing well. Its so hard for me to stay consistent with supplements and drinking enough water. I recently had an episode of...constipation   I haven't taken any vitamins since then.
> 
> Anyway, congrats on your recent growth. Lookin good, Girlie!!



Yea i take them at night in one swoop. I kno they absorb better if you take them with food but considering most of my meals are snacks on the subway, i cant manage much else. Im with you on the water. I bought a bunch of vitamin water and put it in my fridge. Maybe that will help. One vitamin i love (fish oil) made my stomach go crazy so i cut it out. I feel you luv! We can encourage each other on the water.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2013)

Are you taking liquid fish oil or the pills?  I'm taking the liquid and it kills a piece of me every time I take some lol


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 17, 2013)

Finally took out those damn crochets! Wootwoot! I twisted to stretch after a wash, protein and DC.

Gained an inch in the 2 months of near constant installs (install for 2 weeks, then wash, protein, dc, re-install).  I am henna'd and the grey new growth tells all . This brings it almost to where I was before I went scissor happy to remove box color damage left after the BC--just couldnt do a fade.

It was gonna be all about the  phony bun the rest of the week, but after taking out the twists, I was like DANG this looks GOOD . So wearing it in full glory to work with a head band. 

The clear coworkers just think I let my hair shrink up  They are always all up in my hair!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 17, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Finally took out those damn crochets! Wootwoot! I twisted to stretch after a wash, protein and DC.
> 
> Gained an inch in the 2 months of near constant installs (install for 2 weeks, then wash, protein, dc, re-install).  I am henna'd and the grey new growth tells all . This brings it almost to where I was before I went scissor happy to remove box color damage left after the BC--just couldnt do a fade.
> 
> ...



Lol girl you better rock that hur!  

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Trixie58 (Jul 17, 2013)

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Trixie58 (Jul 17, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Are you taking liquid fish oil or the pills?  I'm taking the liquid and it kills a piece of me every time I take some lol



Girl the pills! My dermatologist recommended fish oil and flaxseed actually for my skin. I couldnt handle the fish! But u r better than me. Im sure your hair will be shiny


----------



## Trixie58 (Jul 17, 2013)

A little better progress picks. The last one was so dark i think it could be misinterpreted lol. This is june 7 (sew in) to today. DarkJoy and mshoneyfly -- blue is before white is after


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 17, 2013)

Trixie58 said:


> A little better progress picks. The last one was so dark i think it could be misinterpreted lol. This is june 7 (sew in) to today. DarkJoy and mshoneyfly -- blue is before white is after



That's some nice good growth!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2013)

Trixie58 said:


> Hello everyone. DarkJoy weave is out after 6 weeks. The blue shirt is before, the shoulder shot is after. I didn't relax, I'm 7 weeks post.
> 
> Im almost shoulder length i guess. My hair grew a lot because Ive been taking vitamins every night. Viviscal, prenatals, and biotin. But there is still the breakage chunk in the back/crown, it hasn't caught up, it's about three inches shorter  Just makes my hair look thin. My plan is to stretch my relaxer, in a few weeks Im going to get it braided and wig it for 6 weeks. Hopefully that will help it fill in. Xoxo



Great growth, retention and progress.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 17, 2013)

Trixie58 said:


> A little better progress picks. The last one was so dark i think it could be misinterpreted lol. This is june 7 (sew in) to today. @DarkJoy and @mshoneyfly -- blue is before white is after


 Trixie58--definate progress! Our hair is exactly the same length (when my 'fro is stretched). I'm not seeing your crown issue though. Maybe cuz it's relaxed? Looks all the same length to me.  In any case, it looks geat!


----------



## Trixie58 (Jul 17, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Trixie58--definate progress! Our hair is exactly the same length (when my 'fro is stretched). I'm not seeing your crown issue though. Maybe cuz it's relaxed? Looks all the same length to me.  In any case, it looks geat!



Ohhhh its there. I have breakage everywhere but it's hidden. All throughout there are pieces 3 inches shorter than the ends. In March when it first happened, the pieces were actually down to the line of demarcation and my hair was APL! with the cut to NL and some time it has improved, but I'm guessing that in 6 months ill cut it again unless the breakage "catches up" enough that don't need to! We shall see   i like this length DarkJoy! For the summer especially.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay so I cowashed with Wen GP and then pre poo'd with lime oil for 30 minutes under a plastic cap.  I then dc'd with HQ the slip and it was amazing!  I applied HH marshmallow after cowashing out all the oil and dc. I wanted to roller set so I could do a bantu knot out but I suck at roller setting and ended up flat ironing my hair. I have it wrapped now and will see how it looks in the morning when I unwrap.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 17, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay so I cowashed with Wen GP and then pre poo'd with lime oil for 30 minutes under a plastic cap.


:scratchch oooo HairPleezeGrow... please tell us about this lime oil. Where you got it and what it do?  TIA

#DJalwayslookingforanewmixtressingredient


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 17, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> :scratchch oooo HairPleezeGrow... please tell us about this lime oil. Where you got it and what it do?  TIA
> 
> #DJalwayslookingforanewmixtressingredient



No problem ma'am. I got it from HQ (hydroquench systems) and it's coconut lime oil I got along with coconut mango oil, pineapple lime oil, coconut strawberry lime oil and I think one more but I don't remember the name of it. Any who I got them a while back when she had a sale and was just using to seal but decided I would try it as a pre poo and it was pretty gr8. It left my hair feeling moisturized and not greasy feeling. I really love her dcs they are thebomb.com and then some. I think the website if hydroquenchsystems.com there's a thread on her products and a lot of ladies love her stuff if you can get past the shipping lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 17, 2013)

DarkJoy
Trixie58
Congrats on the growth and retention!!

HairPleezeGrow
Do you HAVE to roller set to do Bantu Knots??  I have been too lazy to roller set and have been just  doing the knots on 90% air dried hair after M&S'ing. It comes out great!  But of course I AM texturized so maybe thats why


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 17, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> DarkJoy
> Trixie58
> Congrats on the growth and retention!!
> 
> ...



No you don't but for me it helps with having my hair stretched to do them verses doing them with my natural hair. However I can't roller set worth a darn so idk what I was thinking lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 18, 2013)

I did some bantu knots last night and here's my results. I think next time I do these I need like a holding cream or gel bc I just used a creamy LI and shea butter cream or mix or whatever you call it. I think the shea butter is to heavy for my fine strands and just weighs it down so I may just use that on my girls. 



















HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I did some bantu knots last night and here's my results. I think next time I do these I need like a holding cream or gel bc I just used a creamy LI and shea butter cream or mix or whatever you call it. I think the shea butter is to heavy for my fine strands and just weighs it down so I may just use that on my girls.
> 
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Your hair is getting looong. I think I see some hair grazing APL.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 18, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Your hair is getting looong. I think I see some hair grazing APL.



Thnx but no I think it's just the way my arms are raised. How many inches would you say I am from APL with my back layers? I'm bad a guessing.  Please excuse the back fat. 



HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 18, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thnx but no I think it's just the way my arms are raised. How many inches would you say I am from APL with my back layers? I'm bad a guessing.  Please excuse the back fat.
> 
> View attachment 217881
> 
> ...



I would guess about 4 inches???


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thnx but no I think it's just the way my arms are raised. How many inches would you say I am from APL with my back layers? I'm bad a guessing.  Please excuse the back fat.
> 
> View attachment 217881
> 
> ...



Sorry  I guess I was just a little overexcited. But you do have good length. I agree with the other poster, you are  probably about 4" away. But that puts you at APL early next year


----------



## londonfog (Jul 18, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow, I love it! You did a great job on it!  Your hair really has grown too!  Kids come in handy with them backshot pics huh?! hahaha! I just realized that my son takes them better than me


----------



## londonfog (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok, so here is my lil length check.  I took this pic on 7/10.  I still have some inches to go to reach SL. I had to hold my hair like this to stretch it though.  Everything above that finger with the ring on it is NG since I'm transitioning.  Since I got mad & cut off about an inch in March I didn't have to trim this go round (only leveled off a piece).  I'm hoping that the next length check will have me at my goal. BTW.....When is the next length check again? Back to the beginning of the thread again to check up on my dates.  Is anybody else's ticker off?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 18, 2013)

Okay changed my mind about my hair. I ended up applying my oil and then dcing with the slip so I can do a twistout. Applied the dc to dry hair this time so hope I still love it.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 19, 2013)

I wonder if my hair is long enough for bantu knots???  When my hair was long it was a no go because it NEVER dried... EVER!!!!

And HairPleezeGrow I'm making a new rule that we dont have to apologize for our back fat!!!  I'm tired of saying sorry for my back fat!  I'm grown!  You dont like my back fat then come pay my bills, make me a meal plan and cook said meal plan and pay for my gym membership with a personal trainer!

Until then me and my back fat gone be all over this forum!!!  NO MORE APOLOGIES!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 19, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I wonder if my hair is long enough for bantu knots???  When my hair was long it was a no go because it NEVER dried... EVER!!!!
> 
> And HairPleezeGrow I'm making a new rule that we dont have to apologize for our back fat!!!  I'm tired of saying sorry for my back fat!  I'm grown!  You dont like my back fat then come pay my bills, make me a meal plan and cook said meal plan and pay for my gym membership with a personal trainer!
> 
> Until then me and my back fat gone be all over this forum!!!  NO MORE APOLOGIES!!!



Were you doing them on soaking wet hair? And what products did you use? Try it on dry hair with a holding cream, gel, or pudding and maybe sit under the dryer so yours can dry. 

Haha okay no more apologies for the back fat!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 19, 2013)

Not going to lie.  I havent had enough hair to do it in over a year and before that I hadnt tried it in over a year so I dont know what I tried.  I just know every time I took them down they were still wet lol


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm tired of having short hair. I just want to wash it condition it and put it up in a bun.


----------



## tequilad28 (Jul 19, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm tired of having short hair. I just want to wash it condition it and put it up in a bun.



Me too... triple sigh


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 19, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm tired of having short hair. I just want to wash it condition it and put it up in a bun.



ME TOO!!!  I miss those days.  But I also miss my straight bald days too lol I thinks its cause I'm lazy 

But I cant wait til I can make a real bun with out hair poking out all over the place lol


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2013)

tequilad28 said:


> Me too... triple sigh


 
 .....


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't think I posted my starting pics for this challenge. I'm EL now and wigging my way back to SL and beyond. 

I'm currently relaxed at 10 weeks post. I'm stretching to 15 weeks.  I don't like my hair right now because I'm growing out a pixie cut. It's too short to do anything to it. I decided to use heat today to do a mini length check.

View attachment 218053



View attachment 218055


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 20, 2013)

nothing new to report...wash day was Thurs, prepoo'd with hair trigger on the scalp and walnut/grapeseed on damp hair.  Washed with giovanni  50:50 poo, dc'd w a tea rinse.  Braided hair into ten with hemp seed oil, hair trigger in the scalp and givanni leavein.  I just took the braids out and my hair feels moisturized.  didnt use any product when undoing the braids.


----------



## LexiDior (Jul 20, 2013)

Still here. Im taking my biotin faithfully and im still PS. Length check in a couple of weeks when I take out my braids.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm doing a 25 weeks of twist countdown to help me focus on something else besides growth. Just washing weekly and wearing twist for now. Nothing new. My hair is feeling good for a change.


----------



## tequilad28 (Jul 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> .....


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 21, 2013)

Oiled my scalp last night and applied lime oil to my cornrows. Im not getting my braids so I cornrowed my hair to continue to wig it.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Tatilove (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello all!
I don't think I ever really did a proper check in. I officially started my hair journey in June 2013, after going from almost BSL to EL/NL in January.

In may (18th), I relaxed my hair after stretching for 4 months, and I was very happy with my hair growth. As happy as I was that I now had enough hair to tie, I knew I wanted more. I June decided I wanted BSL hair within a year to a year and a half. So that same month, in June, I started taking better care of my hair. I co-wash and I moisturize sometimes. I am still learning about this new hair care thing, so I don't have a lot of products in my regimen. I only have shampoo, conditioner, 1 Scurl moisturizer and 3 oils (EVCO, EVOO and the HEMP oil I bought about 2 weeks ago). Right now I am looking for a good protein treatment because I think my hair desperately needs it. Any suggestions?

I am not using any growth aids yet, as everything I hear people using are extremly expensive where I live. I wanted to get some biotin, but the 5,000MCG here is $15.00 on amazon. I looked in stores, but they have the smallest bottles of about 30 tabs of 350mcg for $12- $13. So for now, I'll do without the growth aids. I might go to NY this summer, if I do, I'll stock up on the biotin.

Below, you will see some pictures of my progress. Sorry about the bad pics

1st picture- 
June 2013, when I first started my hair journey. I was almost 2 weeks post relaxer on that picture and my hair was bone straight. It looked quite dry compared to now.

2nd and 3rd picture-
July 2013, one month and a half after my hair journey began. My hair is partly air dried on those picture. I texlaxed my hair without even knowing I was texlaxing. I put a load of olive oil on my hair before I relaxed, and all my hair remained textured except about 2 inches of the ends. I have definitely gained some lenghth, but unfortunately I couldn't straighten my hair to check because I am on the "summer 2013 no head challenge". That challenge is doing some serious good to my hair. If straightened, my hair would be about an inch or so longer than it appears in those pictures. My bangs are still very short, about ear length.

4th picture-
Shows upclose how my accidently texturized hair is. I also have about 1.5 inches of new growth. I am about 8 weeks post relaxer now.

Hopefully I will be shoulder length by the end of the summer (end of september). That leaves me with only about 2 and a half month- fingers crossed. Any suggestion on how I can improve my hair regimen to meet my goal is welcomed.

Anyway, even though I don't post here often, I am always watching and reading what you guys are posting. I'm more of a lurker than a poster.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 21, 2013)

Back to posting on a regular.  I washed tonight with my CON Ultra Moisturizing poo & conditioned for about 45 minutes with ORS Replenishing condish.  Elasta QP Olive & Mango Butter leave-in & in 2 ponytails to the back to air dry.  I'm able to do things that I never thought I would be able to do. Like be 26 weeks post & go 3 months at a time with no direct heat .  Still rocking a curly phony pony for my PS to work on my edges & I'll buy a new one this Friday to keep it fresh looking. I think I co-washed on Wednesday.....or Thursday (I forget) with HEHH & used up the last of that stash.  I don't want to buy too many more products so I'll move on to the half bottle of V05 that I have & see how it works with my two textures.  

I tried CON Argon Oil Sulfate-free poo twice last week & my hair appeared to like it a lot. Since Walgreens has a BOGO free sale going on, I think I'll be racking up before the sale goes off!!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 21, 2013)

Tatilove said:


> In may (18th), I relaxed my hair after stretching for 4 months, and I was very happy with my hair growth. As happy as I was that I now had enough hair to tie, I knew I wanted more. I June decided I wanted BSL hair within a year to a year and a half. So that same month, in June, I started taking better care of my hair. I co-wash and I moisturize sometimes. I am still learning about this new hair care thing, so I don't have a lot of products in my regimen. I only have shampoo, conditioner, 1 Scurl moisturizer and 3 oils (EVCO, EVOO and the HEMP oil I bought about 2 weeks ago). Right now I am looking for a good protein treatment because I think my hair desperately needs it. Any suggestions?
> 
> I am not using any growth aids yet, as everything I hear people using are extremly expensive where I live. I wanted to get some biotin, but the 5,000MCG here is $15.00 on amazon. I looked in stores, but they have the smallest bottles of about 30 tabs of 350mcg for $12- $13. So for now, I'll do without the growth aids. I might go to NY this summer, if I do, I'll stock up on the biotin.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome. 

For protein I use local products. I like the Giovanni Nutrafix. I also use 4 Naturals Reconstructor which I get from Sally's. ION Reconstructors at Sallys also work well.

Are you in the US? If so stick to 1000mcg or 2000 mcg of biotin to start with. You can get that from any CVS, Target, Walgreen and it shouldn't be that expensive. Hold off on the 5000mcg until after you have tried the lower dose and you are sure it won't break you out.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 21, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Back to posting on a regular. I washed tonight with my CON Ultra Moisturizing poo & conditioned for about 45 minutes with ORS Replenishing condish. Elasta QP Olive & Mango Butter leave-in & in 2 ponytails to the back to air dry. I'm able to do things that I never thought I would be able to do. Like be 26 weeks post & go 3 months at a time with no direct heat . Still rocking a curly phony pony for my PS to work on my edges & I'll buy a new one this Friday to keep it fresh looking. I think I co-washed on Wednesday.....or Thursday (I forget) with HEHH & used up the last of that stash. I don't want to buy too many more products so I'll move on to the half bottle of V05 that I have & see how it works with my two textures.
> 
> I tried CON Argon Oil Sulfate-free poo twice last week & my hair appeared to like it a lot. Since Walgreens has a BOGO free sale going on, I think I'll be racking up before the sale goes off!!


 
Sounds like you are in a great place right now.


----------



## BonBon (Jul 22, 2013)

Been playing in my hair too much recently. Need to keep hands off.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 22, 2013)

Tatilove
Congrats on your HHJ and welcome. For protein, look for products with keratin to give your hair strength. Veg, wheat, soy, rice, oat and silk proteins helps the hair hold moisture and also strengthen the hair. Collagen is good to thicken hair. 

The ORS replenishing conditioner is a good choice and so are the nubian heritage masques. They also have a good rinse out conditioner too. These can be found at walgreens, cvs, target, walmart along with the ORS. A lot of people use Giovanni conditioners and aubrey organics but Ive never tried them. Wen 613, Wen summer mango, Wen gardenia green tea and some of the others have several proteins.   Also I have the Millcreek keratin conditioner but I haven't tried it yet. 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## londonfog (Jul 22, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Sounds like you are in a great place right now.


 
I really am! I hope the rest of my transition works this well for me.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey yall! Just Bantu knotting it out right now. Wont be able to post pics for a while. I am doing good tho. In two weeks I'm putting crochets in again. Dont know if I will do it or get someone else to do it. I'm not trimming again until September to see if that will help me retain some length and trigger some growth at the same time. Still using Njoys growth oil. When I'm finished with those I may not purchase them again mainly because I want to try liquid gold and revisit hair trigger but try the featherweight version. My regimen has been: wet my hair with tea, apply oil, apply DC then let that sit for however long I choose; detangle under running water, wash/cowash, acv rinse, leave in, oil, cream, and maybe oil, pomade, or butter. This is the best regimen ever for me. I love it soo much that I may wear wigs again just so I can continue to do this 2x/week without causing my crochets to start looking crazy!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 22, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> Been playing in my hair too much recently. Need to keep hands off.


 Meeeeee toooooooo! lol!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 22, 2013)

Loving giving the PS a break this week (and maybe next). Its grown so a little easier to deal with. Right now, it's in a regular old shrunken puff. Cant do this much for SSK, but it's just for today. Will twist it out for work tomorrow.

Will do my length check and post that tonight.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 22, 2013)

Applied my NJoy oil and dcing with HQ honey pineapple under a plastic cap. Will cowash with Carols Daughters Tui moisturizing con I just got in the mail Friday. Will more than likely apply HH marshmallow LI and seal with NGs pumpkin seed butter and either bantu knot out or twistout.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 23, 2013)

so I decided to torture myself and pull out my measuring tape. I've got five inches to get to SL.  Looks like I'll definitely be here thru December.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 23, 2013)

I want to straighten my hair but I'm being lazy. I miss the days when I was younger and all my friends older sisters always wanted to straighten and style my hair...

Now I try to get them to do my hair and they want money!  Jerks o_o


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 23, 2013)

Alright. Here it is. First, fully shrunk. Then the pull test. NL for sure. The crown is about 2.5 " from the nape   will be in this challenge a while!




Pardon the messed up skin about 4 days from my TOM. Always messes me up. Ugh!
____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 23, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Alright. Here it is. First, fully shrunk. Then the pull test. NL for sure. The crown is about 2.5 " from the nape   will be in this challenge a while!
> 
> Pardon the messed up skin about 4 days from my TOM. Always messes me up. Ugh!
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



Girl you makin' good progress!!  Them crochet braids is da truff!  Lol!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 24, 2013)

Seeing how my hair comes out with pin curls in the morning. I used a little tea spritz to barely moisten the tips as my ends curl back on themselves, always making styling a challenge.

Then Elasta QP gel on the ends to make sure they don't roll back up towards the scalp. Love this gel--so far the only one I've found that actually holds this difficult to lay 4c mess.

Single-strand twisted each piece of hair around my finger then bobbi pinned the curl.

My mom used to do this for me as a natural as a child--but with tons more pincurls. I only made 8   Hope I get a good stretch out of this. That's really all I want.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 24, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Seeing how my hair comes out with pin curls in the morning. I used a little tea spritz to barely moisten the tips as my ends curl back on themselves, always making styling a challenge.
> 
> Then Elasta QP gel on the ends to make sure they don't roll back up towards the scalp. Love this gel--so far the only one I've found that actually holds this difficult to lay 4c mess.
> 
> ...



This is what I do to my texturized hair most nights between washings. It gives me nice, big, bouncy curls with some texture. 

OAN:  I have been moisturizing with aloe vera gel and sealing with HBCO. That AVG closes the cuticle and smooths my hair like nobody's business. It stays moist for days and gently slicks my hair back better than any gel I've ever seen!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 24, 2013)

Gah!

So a first--my highly porous hair was NOT dry this morning. I blame the gel. So what I ended up with is a nicely uniformed poof. Lol. I like it though....

My hair usually dries so fast, the top is bone dry before im done styling the back! Like 15 mins...

Will try again earlier tonight and just mist to reactivate the old gel and not add any more.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 24, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> This is what I do to my texturized hair most nights between washings. It gives me nice, big, bouncy curls with some texture.
> 
> OAN:  I have been moisturizing with aloe vera gel and sealing with HBCO. That AVG closes the cuticle and smooths my hair like nobody's business. It stays moist for days and gently slicks my hair back better than any gel I've ever seen!!



what brand do you use for the AVG?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 24, 2013)

Wenbev
Its the Lilly of the Desert brand. I got it from Vitacost


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 24, 2013)

So I didn't know what to do with my hair so I washed my scalp with CD tui sulfate free poo and conditioned with CD tui con (I already did a review in the CD thread for $3 that was started). When I rinsed I left some of the con in. I then applied lime oil and then smoothed down eco styler gel argon oil kind. I diffused my wNg bc I have to be up early so no time to air dry. 













HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok so the weave is out last week and I've done a slight dusting.. I will be getting a relaxer Sunday. As of now my hair is right on top of my shoulders , hopefully by October-ish all including my bangs should be at least a definite NL and my back SL 



*crosses fingers*


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 26, 2013)

What are yall in here doing?  Because I'm about to cut my hair a lil more tonight lol.  But it's in an effort to shape my hair more and be able to just lay it down at  night as opposed to the rollers and irons.  I'll just aim to be full-blunt-SL by 2014.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 26, 2013)

Why do my bangs grow straight up? Pull test says they should hang just to the bridge of my nose. THey say, no ma'am, that's 6" straight into the air! They embarrass me saluting anyone in eye-shot.


----------



## LexiDior (Jul 26, 2013)

taking my braids out, will post an update pic when they are out.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 26, 2013)

Just trimmed my hair back to just below neck length. I believe I will achieve SL by the end of the year still though...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 27, 2013)

Why is everyone cutting so much?  Do I need to ban scissors around here?!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 27, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Why is everyone cutting so much?  Do I need to ban scissors around here?!



^^ooo Chile. I was just thinking of trimming too! Must be in the air...

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 27, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Why is everyone cutting so much?  Do I need to ban scissors around here?!



Yes!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 27, 2013)

Lol I would start a no cutting challenge but lord knows I'd be MIA in that too much lol.

I've gone years with out cutting, snd, or trimming before.  I dont think its a terrible practice when you take care of your hair the way we ladies do.  But there are those who have to trim or will experience a MAJOR set back.

I honestly think that's what helps me the most.  The fact that I rarely have to cute or trim


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 27, 2013)

I neeed that split ender...pronto!!! But I cant order till friday :fuming mad:  Ive just been sealing my splits really well w/o even knowing!!

Anybody know an easy quick way to dust?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 27, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I neeed that split ender...pronto!!! But I cant order till friday :fuming mad:  Ive just been sealing my splits really well w/o even knowing!!
> 
> Anybody know an easy quick way to dust?




Well at this this length I havent attempted a dusting but when I would I would just take a section of hair, twirl it to the end and snip off the tip.

When my hair got way longer I would just flip my head upside down and twist the whole head of hair and snip the tip...  I'm lazy. I only did s&d when I was super bored


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 27, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I neeed that split ender...pronto!!! But I cant order till friday :fuming mad:  Ive just been sealing my splits really well w/o even knowing!!
> 
> Anybody know an easy quick way to dust?



I like to take freshly washed and detangled hair, section off and braid or twist into smaller sections.  Then trim the ends 1/8 of an inch or more if needed.  I do it over the sink so I see what's been cut off.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 27, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Why is everyone cutting so much?  Do I need to ban scissors around here?!



No cutting going on over here  My last trim was in May. My next trim will be in October.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm not cutting my hair until October. I have butchered her enough!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't have a fast way. I actually rollerset my hair before I dust. It is the only way I can see how much I'm taking off.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 27, 2013)

yeeeeah, i'm gonna be in here for a while. i want full SL over everything else right now. I never had a "full" hair length and i think hair just looks better when its not in layers.

anyway, I'm still in twists, blargh, entering week 3. I think i'm gonna keep them in until the end of August or until they're so busted looking they start falling out themselves haha! taking biotin 10kmcg daily still. i am starting to feel some added growth. the roots under my twists in some areas are super puffy. and i have not washed my hair in a while. i hope to have near 2 inches by the end of this period.

then i'm starting to straighten my hair again.

Also, how long would it take (on average) for me to reach this hair length. this was how long my hair was when i met my bf.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 27, 2013)

I just bought some more hair products that I wanted to try along with some of staples. Walgreens was having a BOGO free on the Elasta QP Olive Oil & Mango Butter Moisturizer, Leave-In conditioner, & CON Argan Oil Sulfate free shampoo. So I only spent $20 on about $40 worth of products. I also bought some Biofusion Rosemary mint conditioner & Hydrating conitioner which were $3.99 each (regular $7.99). I already know how the Elasta QP products work & fell in love with the CON Argan Oil Sulfate free poo about a week ago. Hopefully the Biofusion works well with my hair!!

I'll be going down south to visit my hometown in about 3 weeks & I need to find me some new type of braids to do myself.  I'm not sure if I would want to do kinky twists again.  It took me 14 or 15 hours (i think...) the last time that I did them myself.  I just may have my mom frenchbraid my hair so that I can sew me some weave in.  Gonna need to look at some different styles for the sew in though since I got two different textures going on.  Its either gonna have to be completely braided & covered or its going to have to be something curly to blend the front into so that my two textures won't be obvious. 

Any ideas?!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 27, 2013)

Girl you got a good deal on all of that!!!!


----------



## tequilad28 (Jul 28, 2013)

I cowashed yesterday since I went to the beach.  I decided to try a flat twist out.  I put my DB leave in conditioner,coconut oil and GVP chi silk infusion serum.  I will load pictures once I upload them

Oh just fyi I was rushing my DH to take my pic since we had to leave, that's why you can still see where I did my parts in the back, but I fluffed it up later and looked much better lol


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2013)

naija24 said:


> yeeeeah, i'm gonna be in here for a while. i want full SL over everything else right now. I never had a "full" hair length and i think hair just looks better when its not in layers.
> 
> anyway, I'm still in twists, blargh, entering week 3. I think i'm gonna keep them in until the end of August or until they're so busted looking they start falling out themselves haha! taking biotin 10kmcg daily still. i am starting to feel some added growth. the roots under my twists in some areas are super puffy. and i have not washed my hair in a while. i hope to have near 2 inches by the end of this period.
> 
> ...


 
My hair is about that long now and it took me a year starting from a 2" big chop. I probably could have been there sooner because I have had to trim quite a bit and my hair isn't growing very fast. 

It really depends on your currently length.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2013)

Hair is getting longer. Wearing my hair in a flat twists style. Been a while since I have been able to wear one.


----------



## LexiDior (Jul 28, 2013)

right now i have in cornrows. tomorrow when i wake up, ill take it out and ride the waves.


----------



## apemay1969 (Jul 29, 2013)

I had a two mishaps in the last month. First, I flatironed my thin crown and never snapped back. I'm telling you we got some 2b waves up there. Not looking good so I decide to do crochet braids with human hair. I also had a good idea to dab a little glue to hold the slippery hair. This is the result.



This was cut from the back. I couldn't see the back and I glued by hair. Never. Ever again. Can't even blame my daughter this time. Been trying to get the glue out since last weekend so I gave up and snipped.

I'm still growing good. I'm past CBL so I'm thinking that with no mishaps, I should make SL by December.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 29, 2013)

Pure, raw shea butter is my friend. Idk why I never tried it straight before. I buy bulk, mix it with other butters. Shoooot. Tried it this last week and my porous hair soaks it up. I slather it on lightly misted hair reaaaaaly thick before bed. Yes it feels greasy. In the morning my fro feels like satin. Greasy gone. Just....ahhhhhh! Zero build up.

Not a good styler, but it's a moisture retention goddess.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## ronie (Jul 29, 2013)

naija24 said:


> yeeeeah, i'm gonna be in here for a while. i want full SL over everything else right now. I never had a "full" hair length and i think hair just looks better when its not in layers.
> 
> anyway, I'm still in twists, blargh, entering week 3. I think i'm gonna keep them in until the end of August or until they're so busted looking they start falling out themselves haha! taking biotin 10kmcg daily still. i am starting to feel some added growth. the roots under my twists in some areas are super puffy. and i have not washed my hair in a while. i hope to have near 2 inches by the end of this period.
> 
> ...



This is such a cute picture of you. Your hair  looked great too. Hoping for something similar in September when I straighten my hair. Sorry I don't have an answer for you. First time growing out my hair to shoulder length too.


----------



## ronie (Jul 29, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I don't have a fast way. I actually rollerset my hair before I dust. It is the only way I can see how much I'm taking off.



Trying this method next time I dust which is this week actually. I am following the 8 week regimen recommended by komaza. Previously I have taken out 1/2 to 3/4 inch but I think I will try 1/4 to 1/2 this time.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Jul 29, 2013)

Currently rocking a twistout with clip in extensions ..


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Pure, raw shea butter is my friend. Idk why I never tried it straight before. I buy bulk, mix it with other butters. Shoooot. Tried it this last week and my porous hair soaks it up. I slather it on lightly misted hair reaaaaaly thick before bed. Yes it feels greasy. In the morning my fro feels like satin. Greasy gone. Just....ahhhhhh! Zero build up.
> 
> Not a good styler, but it's a moisture retention goddess.
> 
> ...



Fantastic. If you have a good styler then you should have no problem throwing it on top of the shea butter and having great results.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 29, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Fantastic. If you have a good styler then you should have no problem throwing it on top of the shea butter and having great results.


Thanks! 
Working from home today. I am trying Aveda Light Elements which only works on dry hair. Just put it on this morning and put my hair in 8 chunky flat twists. Going out in a few hrs after work. Will see how this does as a styler.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 30, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> I had a two mishaps in the last month. First, I flatironed my thin crown and never snapped back. I'm telling you we got some 2b waves up there. Not looking good so I decide to do crochet braids with human hair. I also had a good idea to dab a little glue to hold the slippery hair. This is the result.
> 
> View attachment 219233
> 
> ...



OOOOHHHH!!!! I should give you pow pows for putting glue in your head!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 30, 2013)

So I finally washed my dirty matted up hair last night.  My scalp is THANKING ME!!!! lol

Lost minimal hair though so that was good considering.  Gotta love that Aussie Moist son!

My dads wife hasnt seen me since my hair was a lot shorter so when she saw me yesterday she was a bit in shock.  She was trying to get my hair growth secrets saying I'm holding back lol.  She needed to go to CVS to pick up some witch hazel so I pointed out everything I use for my hair.  She seriously looked at me like this  GIVE ME THE REAL SECRET NOW!!!


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 30, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> OOOOHHHH!!!! I should give you pow pows for putting glue in your head!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 30, 2013)

hey ladies!  not too much has been going on.  i have been wearing my hair pulled back.  my new growth is starting to kick in. i have been trimming my hair because i am just scissor happy.  i don't think i am going to stretch too long.  i will be 9 weeks Saturday, i may do another week or 2. i am still experiencing postpartum shedding.  i plan on doing something to my hair today.  i am going to wash and deep condition.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey ladies nothing new over here either. I've been continuing doing twist outs as suggested by Komaza. However I re twisted last night using gel but it didn't completely take the frizz out.  Any suggestions?   The first 3 are from yesterday morning when I took my twist down after applying a LI and coconut oil and slept overnight. But the last pics are of today. I re twisted using gel but it didn't help tame my frizzy problem area my crown! :-(




















HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Jul 30, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow think your hair looks great. I can show you frizzy twistout if you want. Just wait until i get the pictures from my phone. I wish my twist outs were as defined and well behaved.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 30, 2013)

ronie said:


> HairPleezeGrow think your hair looks great. I can show you frizzy twistout if you want. Just until i get the pictures from my phone. I wish my twist outs were as defined and well behaved.



Haha yes please share. I love to see y'all pics. Mine are defined but my crown is frizzy and I need some tips on what to use to help that part.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 30, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hey ladies nothing new over here either. I've been continuing doing twist outs as suggested by Komaza. However I re twisted last night using gel but it didn't completely take the frizz out.  Any suggestions?   The first 3 are from yesterday morning when I took my twist down after applying a LI and coconut oil and slept overnight. But the last pics are of today. I re twisted using gel but it didn't help tame my frizzy problem area my crown! :-(
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



HairPleezeGrow

I dont see no frizz   lol. Besides, frizz is what makes it look like real  hair. Maybe you could just dampen your finger and twist those parts before you go out

JS


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 30, 2013)

Ummm really! ?! Ladies? If y'all don't get in here and give me some advice on my frizz that I see!!!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Jul 30, 2013)

nothing new going on. seriously bored of my twists already. i have another month or so before i consider taking them out. taking biotin daily.

i have noticed about a good half inch of nappy hair under my twists. idk if that's new growth or a loosening twist. how can i tell?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 30, 2013)

naija24 said:


> nothing new going on. seriously bored of my twists already. i have another month or so before i consider taking them out. taking biotin daily.
> 
> i have noticed about a good half inch of nappy hair under my twists. idk if that's new growth or a loosening twist. how can i tell?



Your new growth will be softer and not as dry since it's closer to your scalp. Also do you know how much length you normally get per month? If you had grays like me it would be easier for you to tell lol. I hendigo so it turns my grays a coppery kind of blonde so when my hair grows out I can tell. You can also take one down in the back to see.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Ummm really! ?! Ladies? If y'all don't get in here and give me some advice on my frizz that I see!!!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Sorry, I don't have hair anything like yours  I have no suggestions on frizz.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 30, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Your new growth will be softer and not as dry since it's closer to your scalp. Also do you know how much length you normally get per month? If you had grays like me it would be easier for you to tell lol. I hendigo so it turns my grays a coppery kind of blonde so when my hair grows out I can tell. You can also take one down in the back to see.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Okay, then this is definitely new growth i'm feeling. i have about a quarter of an inch in most places and close to half in others. it's only been two weeks as well!! yay biotin!

i may take one down in the back but i won't know how to put it back in a twist.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 30, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Ummm really! ?! Ladies? If y'all don't get in here and give me some advice on my frizz that I see!!!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



ELASTASA QP Olive oil and mango cream works really well on my DD's hair. It works best on dry clean hair. When I use it on damp clean hair, it does not stay tight like I want it to.  I use a heavy finger dip worth on each twist and smooth all the way down each section as I part (not on the whole head at once), then twist the two strands as I cross them over each other.  Hope that makes sense and helps.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 30, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> ELASTASA QP Olive oil and mango cream works really well on my DD's hair. It works best on dry clean hair. When I use it on damp clean hair, it does not stay tight like I want it to.  I use a heavy finger dip worth on each twist and smooth all the way down each section as I part (not on the whole head at once), then twist the two strands as I cross them over each other.  Hope that makes sense and helps.



I'm going to have to try this. Is it sold at like walgreens or Walmart?  Or do i have to go to BSS? Thnx Jobwright!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 30, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'm going to have to try this. Is it sold at like walgreens or Walmart?  Or do i have to go to BSS? Thnx Jobwright!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I have only seen the cream in the bss.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 31, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hey ladies nothing new over here either. I've been continuing doing twist outs as suggested by Komaza. However I re twisted last night using gel but it didn't completely take the frizz out.  Any suggestions?   The first 3 are from yesterday morning when I took my twist down after applying a LI and coconut oil and slept overnight. But the last pics are of today. I re twisted using gel but it didn't help tame my frizzy problem area my crown! :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is your hair color treated?


----------



## ronie (Jul 31, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Haha yes please share. I love to see y'all pics. Mine are defined but my crown is frizzy and I need some tips on what to use to help that part.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



The front looked decent, and I was getting ready to wear it out. WhenI looked at the back, it was a frizzy undefined soft cottony mess. So I wore my hair in a puff. I am myself looking for a good styler. I love the qhemet honey bush soft gel, but it has glycerin, and I'm afraid to use it and cause more frizz. I will try it anyways this weekend. I guess I will have to see how it holds up in the summer. It was the perfect gel in fall and spring.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2013)

ronie said:


> The front looked decent, and I was getting ready to wear it out. WhenI looked at the back, it was a frizzy undefined soft cottony mess. So I wore my hair in a puff. I am myself looking for a good styler. I love the qhemet honey bush soft gel, but it has glycerin, and I'm afraid to use it and cause more frizz. I will try it anyways this weekend. I guess I will have to see how it holds up in the summer. It was the perfect gel in fall and spring.



Thnx for sharing. I guess we can only see our own frizz bc I don't see any lol. I'm sure it's there though. I just bought some ORS pudding at walgreens as I didn't make it to the other side of town to BSS. I'm going to wash and give that a try today.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Is your hair color treated?



The front middle portion was colored last September and my hendigo turns my grays a coppery blond color so the darker color Auburn is dye and the lighter color is my grays. 







HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 31, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow I stopped doing twists for that very reason, the frizz was annoying, I was using more product to tame the frizz and my hair was not touchable.  I do braidouts now and the results are better for me.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> HairPleezeGrow I stopped doing twists for that very reason, the frizz was annoying, I was using more product to tame the frizz and my hair was not touchable.  I do braidouts now and the results are better for me.



I haven't tried a braid out. I think I'm going to give it a try. Do you do individual braids or braid to the scalp? Hopefully it's individuals bc I'm on a no cornrow mission for a while.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 31, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> The front middle portion was colored last September and my hendigo turns my grays a coppery blond color so the darker color Auburn is dye and the lighter color is my grays.
> 
> View attachment 219541
> 
> ...



Well I noticed the parts you're saying are frizzy look like they were color treated hair. Since you use henna maybe some extra moisturizing in those areas might fix the frizz?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Well I noticed the parts you're saying are frizzy look like they were color treated hair. Since you use henna maybe some extra moisturizing in those areas might fix the frizz?



Thanks ma'am yeah I see what you are saying but that part has always been my frizzy problem area since I big chopped long ago. I guess the color didn't make it any better lol. It just magnified it. Nothing has worked on those parts so I just wanted to see what you lovely ladies have been using bc my attempts are not good.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 31, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks ma'am yeah I see what you are saying but that part has always been my frizzy problem area since I big chopped long ago. I guess the color didn't make it any better lol. It just magnified it. Nothing has worked on those parts so I just wanted to see what you lovely ladies have been using bc my attempts are not good.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF




I used to have that same problem and believe it or not I would put Vaseline on those parts.  Just the sections that were stupid frizzy.  I made sure that it was clean, moisturized and sealed and then put the plain Vaseline on JUST the trouble spots and then after a while I no longer had those troubled spots...

I got the idea from the lady who had her daughters hair like half way to the floor and she put Vaseline in her daughters hair and it was beautiful (some of yall might remember who I'm talking about).  She got a lot of slack for it but it worked for them, has worked for others and worked for my sections that just didnt cooperate (and those sections were dye, relaxer, and any other chemical free so it was just natural frizz)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I used to have that same problem and believe it or not I would put Vaseline on those parts.  Just the sections that were stupid frizzy.  I made sure that it was clean, moisturized and sealed and then put the plain Vaseline on JUST the trouble spots and then after a while I no longer had those troubled spots...
> 
> I got the idea from the lady who had her daughters hair like half way to the floor and she put Vaseline in her daughters hair and it was beautiful (some of yall might remember who I'm talking about).  She got a lot of slack for it but it worked for them, has worked for others and worked for my sections that just didnt cooperate (and those sections were dye, relaxer, and any other chemical free so it was just natural frizz)



Wow really I've never heard of using vaseline. That is definitely going to be on my list to try. So do you put vaseline and then LI and then styler?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 31, 2013)

Vaseline is a sealer that most of lhcf maligns.

Shoot, my hair likes Vaseline/petroleum/grease. It's all kinda the same.

I use in winter to heavy seal and style soaking wet hair.

Be reminded you must sulfate shampoo it out tho.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 31, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Wow really I've never heard of using vaseline. That is definitely going to be on my list to try. So do you put vaseline and then LI and then styler?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF




i did leave in, oil, then Vaseline


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 31, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Vaseline is a sealer that most of lhcf maligns.
> 
> Shoot, my hair likes Vaseline/petroleum/grease. It's all kinda the same.
> 
> ...




Yeah, Vaseline here is either heaven or the devil himself depending who you ask lol.  

But agreed, you must use sulfate shampoo.  I use sulfate shampoo anyway because my scalp doesnt like the sulfate free ones (dont know if baking soda will get it out) 

In the winter if my ends are feeling a bit dry I will put Vaseline on them as well before tucking into my bun (back when I had enough hair lol)


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 31, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I haven't tried a braid out. I think I'm going to give it a try. Do you do individual braids or braid to the scalp? Hopefully it's individuals bc I'm on a no cornrow mission for a while.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I do them individual.  I'll cornrow the front for the first inch so its closer to my scalp but you could just do a flat twist to the scalp and switch to braid for the length.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 31, 2013)

What about a heavy oil? Like castor or hempseed for frizzy hair?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> What about a heavy oil? Like castor or hempseed for frizzy hair?



Yeah I have castor oil too. Would I apply it once hair is dry or to damp hair? Do I use it to seal?  I only have used it in my sulphur oil mix for my scalp when I run out of NJoys oil. TIA!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 31, 2013)

ronie said:


> The front looked decent, and I was getting ready to wear it out. WhenI looked at the back, it was a frizzy undefined soft cottony mess. So I wore my hair in a puff. I am myself looking for a good styler. I love the qhemet honey bush soft gel, but it has glycerin, and I'm afraid to use it and cause more frizz. I will try it anyways this weekend. I guess I will have to see how it holds up in the summer. It was the perfect gel in fall and spring.



ronie
It looks like you may need to start your braids closer to the scalp and in smaller sections. Also you need something really moisturizing that makes your curls pop.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2013)

Yay guys so I used the ORS pudding and undid my twists with castor oil and can finally report I have little to no frizz! I haven't covered the parts yet. I just took the twist down. Tell me what you think?  Thanks ladies for all your advice. 












HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Jul 31, 2013)

Did a 1/4 to 1/2 inch trim last night. I then soaked my hair in gleau oil. Cowshed this morning with hairveda masks cream rinse then DC with SD RCA. I used a protein leave in by komaza followed my qhemet ctdg. Put in big twists with SD mocha bling butter. 
Before the trim I was comfortable claiming shoulder length. Below is a picture of it. I forgot to take another one after the trim. I actually was scared to see the damage, lol. But ends feel good so I'm happy. Need my hair in tip top shape for my September flat iron.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2013)

ronie said:


> Did a 1/4 to 1/2 inch trim last night. I then soaked my hair in gleau oil. Cowshed this morning with hairveda masks cream rinse then DC with SD RCA. I used a protein leave in by komaza followed my qhemet ctdg. Put in big twists with SD mocha bling butter.
> Before the trim I was comfortable claiming shoulder length. Below is a picture of it. I forgot to take another one after the trim. I actually was scared to see the damage, lol. But ends feel good so I'm happy. Need my hair in tip top shape for my September flat iron.



Hey girl.   even after taking off the 1/2in you can still claim SL I believe!  It's nothing like good feeling fresh ends. Can't wait for you flat iron in September also! And your hair is looking so thick and lush.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Jul 31, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> ronie
> It looks like you may need to start your braids closer to the scalp and in smaller sections. Also you need something really moisturizing that makes your curls pop.



mshoneyfly, they were twists and yes definitely too big. I was trying that chuncky twistout look. They were actually way too moisturized. The hair was super soft and fluffy, too soft to hold a curl. And you are right again about twisting close to my scalp. When I look at it the roots look line they have not been twisted in months lol. 
I usually get better results with smaller and tighter twists and with using a moisturizer that has protein.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey Guys!!

OKAY!!  So you twisted my arm . Here's my length check!






View attachment 219623







Now I just cant wait for the front to get there!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2013)

ronie said:


> mshoneyfly, they were twists and yes definitely too big. I was trying that chuncky twistout look. They were actually way too moisturized. The hair was super soft and fluffy, too soft to hold a curl. And you are right again about twisting close to my scalp. When I look at it the roots look line they have not been twisted in months lol.
> I usually get better results with smaller and tighter twists and with using a moisturizer that has protein.



Really?  I actually like the fluffy chunky twistout.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> OKAY!!  So you twisted my arm . Here's my length check!
> 
> Now I just cant wait for the front to get there!



Looking real good mshoneyfly! Your hair looks gr8 actually. Beautiful ma'am.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey HairPleezeGrow

You really got some good pics this time!!  I see what you mean about the frizz in the first set. Your curl pattern is gorgeous!!  It looks like you can just shake-n-go, lol!  I love it! So glad you found a product that does the job!


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 31, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yeah I have castor oil too. Would I apply it once hair is dry or to damp hair? Do I use it to seal?  I only have used it in my sulphur oil mix for my scalp when I run out of NJoys oil. TIA!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I use it on damp hair, light amounts after I use a leave in.  I have dense, but fine strands so I use the leave in and castor oil lightly.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 31, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yay guys so I used the ORS pudding and undid my twists with castor oil and can finally report I have little to no frizz! I haven't covered the parts yet. I just took the twist down. Tell me what you think?  Thanks ladies for all your advice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 219613
> ...



just gawjus honey!


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm still here! Not much going on...been in a weave the past 3 weeks and will be switching to individual braids this weekend. 

HairPleezeGrow your twistout looks so good!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2013)

MsKikiStar said:


> I'm still here! Not much going on...been in a weave the past 3 weeks and will be switching to individual braids this weekend.
> 
> HairPleezeGrow your twistout looks so good!



Thnx hun...

What kind of braids are you getting?  Or shall I say what look are you going for?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Jul 31, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yay guys so I used the ORS pudding and undid my twists with castor oil and can finally report I have little to no frizz! I haven't covered the parts yet. I just took the twist down. Tell me what you think?  Thanks ladies for all your advice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 219613
> ...



Your curls are so juicy. Happy you found something that works. I guess you needed some heavy sealing. Maybe twisting with a butter will eliminate your frizzies.


----------



## ronie (Jul 31, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> OKAY!!  So you twisted my arm . Here's my length check!
> 
> ...


OO looks like someone is well on her way to APL. Your front should be there by year end. Congrats on reaching SL.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 31, 2013)

mshoneyfly!!!!! Congrats, girl! You done made SL!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 1, 2013)

Congratulations ronie and mshoneyfly. Looks like we will have a lot of graduates this year.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 1, 2013)

Its so funny...when I look at that LC pic I just cant believe its my own hair!  That hairnorexia is REAL!  I never bothered to do LC pics bc I honestly didn't think I had much retention at all...its pretty crazy, huh?

But I don't wanna leave this thread bc I wanna focus on the front of my hair


----------



## soulglo (Aug 1, 2013)

Im nervous to take down my twist extensions hopefully I have good growth
I hate that its still so hard to manage my hair. I think the back of my hair is grazing my shoulders


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 1, 2013)

I noticed some splits today on my troubled crown. 

I realized its been over 2 months since my last dust (well, dust turned full blown trim). Time to do a tiny dusting. No more than quarter inch! I promise!


----------



## soulglo (Aug 1, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yeah I have castor oil too. Would I apply it once hair is dry or to damp hair? Do I use it to seal?  I only have used it in my sulphur oil mix for my scalp when I run out of NJoys oil. TIA!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Damp!!! I love castor oil it seals in a lot of moisture that way


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 1, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I noticed some splits today on my troubled crown.
> 
> I realized its been over 2 months since my last dust (well, dust turned full blown trim). Time to do a tiny dustingNo more than quarter inch! I promise!



I noticed a huge difference in the amount of split ends after I changed all my combs. I switched to hercules sagemanns.  very good investment.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 1, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yay guys so I used the ORS pudding and undid my twists with castor oil and can finally report I have little to no frizz! I haven't covered the parts yet. I just took the twist down. Tell me what you think? Thanks ladies for all your advice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 219613
> ...


 
Just Beautiful!!!  I've wanted to try ORS pudding because the container & magazine ads say that its good for ponytails too!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 1, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Just Beautiful!!!  I've wanted to try ORS pudding because the container & magazine ads say that its good for ponytails too!



Thanks ma'am. Give it a go. It left my hair feeling so soft and moisturized.  It really does feel like butter. However the smell of this product is something else...it smells like a relaxer to me lol. I had to read the jar again after I opened it bc I was like wait a minute. I can't wait until I have a full looking ponytail. I have to give puffs a try with the elastic bands (you know the illusion of a bigger puff/pony) using this.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Trixie58 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello. Relaxed today after 10 week stretch. I got mixani bb mild. I think my stylist majorly overlapped bc i got the relaxer after taking out some summer cornrows and my hair was wavy and she couldnt deal with it  . in good news she left it in no more than 10 minutes and only combed thru once, so i dunno. well hopefully if i baby it i wont have another setback. My broken areas are trying their best to grow back.

Heres a pic update. The left is the end of may (last relaxer) and the right is today. Hopefully u can see progress. I am heading into a 12-14 week stretch helped by my cornrows/wig.


----------



## Tatilove (Aug 1, 2013)

This is some good growth for only 10 weeks. Congrats!!!



Trixie58 said:


> Hello. Relaxed today after 10 week stretch. I got mixani bb mild. I think my stylist majorly overlapped bc i got the relaxer after taking out some summer cornrows and my hair was wavy and she couldnt deal with it  . in good news she left it in no more than 10 minutes and only combed thru once, so i dunno. well hopefully if i baby it i wont have another setback. My broken areas are trying their best to grow back.
> 
> Heres a pic update. The left is the end of may (last relaxer) and the right is today. Hopefully u can see progress. I am heading into a 12-14 week stretch helped by my cornrows/wig.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 2, 2013)

ronie mshoneyfly HairPleezeGrow

congrats on making SL!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 2, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> ronie mshoneyfly HairPleezeGrow
> 
> congrats on making SL!



Uh un shortdub not me ma'am lol. Y'all are not kicking me out until December 31st...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 2, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Uh un shortdub not me ma'am lol. Y'all are not kicking me out until December 31st...
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



so you are just gonna hangout until you hit APL huh?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 2, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> so you are just gonna hangout until you hit APL huh?



Mmmwwwaahahaha...yes

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Aug 2, 2013)

We need to rename this challenge the SL to WL challenge  By December folks hair going to be blocking movie screens.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 2, 2013)

faithVA said:


> We need to rename this challenge the SL to WL challenge  By December folks hair going to be blocking movie screens.



Lmao!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 2, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Uh un shortdub not me ma'am lol. Y'all are not kicking me out until December 31st...
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 2, 2013)

faithVA said:


> We need to rename this challenge the SL to WL challenge  By December folks hair going to be blocking movie screens.



lol:
faithVA
You might be right 
Its a long way between full SL and APL


----------



## Trixie58 (Aug 2, 2013)

Trixie58 said:


> Hello. Relaxed today after 10 week stretch. I got mixani bb mild. I think my stylist majorly overlapped bc i got the relaxer after taking out some summer cornrows and my hair was wavy and she couldnt deal with it  . in good news she left it in no more than 10 minutes and only combed thru once, so i dunno. well hopefully if i baby it i wont have another setback. My broken areas are trying their best to grow back.
> 
> Heres a pic update. The left is the end of may (last relaxer) and the right is today. Hopefully u can see progress. I am heading into a 12-14 week stretch helped by my cornrows/wig.



faithVA, HairPleezeGrow, @ronie, Wenbev, probably chopping again before i cornrow. i think the last 5 inch chop has made me a cutting addict 

my hair is growing fast, but my breakage 2-3 inches from the ends is not catching up. thinking of taking myself up to an inch above SL (basically where i started in late may) to completely start over. if my growth is consistent, i'll be back where i am now in 3 months....but without see-thru ends. would anyone sign off on this, or do you all want me to wait until i get some more growth so I don't lose length progress?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 2, 2013)

Trixie58 said:


> faithVA, HairPleezeGrow, @ronie, Wenbev, probably chopping again before i cornrow. i think the last 5 inch chop has made me a cutting addict
> 
> my hair is growing fast, but my breakage 2-3 inches from the ends is not catching up. thinking of taking myself up to an inch above SL (basically where i started in late may) to completely start over. if my growth is consistent, i'll be back where i am now in 3 months....but without see-thru ends. would anyone sign off on this, or do you all want me to wait until i get some more growth so I don't lose length progress?



Can you just nurse your ends with some type of protein and moisturize after until it does catch up? I don't think you have to cut off your progress unless your ends are split. You have to treat the cause which is your breakage or why it's breaking bc if you continue to have breakage then you are going to end up cutting your progress every 3 months.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Trixie58 (Aug 2, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Can you just nurse your ends with some type of protein and moisturize after until it does catch up? I don't think you have to cut off your progress unless your ends are split. You have to treat the cause which is your breakage or why it's breaking bc if you continue to have breakage then you are going to end up cutting your progress every 3 months.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Hey girlie. My ends look great, nice and blunt. The problem is that ALL my hair is growing fast, and seemingly at the same speed. The breakage is growing a lot, but it is still 2-3 inches shorter than the rest of my hair. I really don't see how it will catch up. I could go the gradual route and just do a 1 inch trim like every few months, that would work to catch it up...but my ends will be thin for a longer time and I'm impatient. Have you been thru an experience like this?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 2, 2013)

Trixie58 said:


> Hey girlie. My ends look great, nice and blunt. The problem is that ALL my hair is growing fast, and seemingly at the same speed. The breakage is growing a lot, but it is still 2-3 inches shorter than the rest of my hair. I really don't see how it will catch up. I could go the gradual route and just do a 1 inch trim like every few months, that would work to catch it up...but my ends will be thin for a longer time and I'm impatient. Have you been thru an experience like this?



No I haven't but I have seen a lot threads or questions asked about breakage. I see what you are saying now. Yeah you could trim every couple of months then to even it out or if you think it would be better to just cut and get it over with then do what you think is best. Whatever you decide it will grow back. But remember to treat the breakage or it will continue. I've been hearing about aphogee lately.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Trixie58 (Aug 2, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> No I haven't but I have seen a lot threads or questions asked about breakage. I see what you are saying now. Yeah you could trim every couple of months then to even it out or if you think it would be better to just cut and get it over with then do what you think is best. Whatever you decide it will grow back. But remember to treat the breakage or it will continue. I've been hearing about aphogee lately.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Ok. Yea i don't want to do anything rash. as background, in march chunks of my hair broke down to the line of demarcation. All over my head. I was apl and cut to neck length so that the breakage wouldn't have so far to go. Ive come a long way since them, but the ends are still thin bc of the breakage and I'm tired of looking at it. So my inclination is to cut but as i look in the mirror, it would be quite short for me.  Maybe trimming 1 inch every couple months is the answer.  i will think about it and sleep on it.


----------



## ronie (Aug 2, 2013)

faithVA said:


> We need to rename this challenge the SL to WL challenge  By December folks hair going to be blocking movie screens.




Sounds good to me.


----------



## tequilad28 (Aug 2, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Mmmwwwaahahaha...yes
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Lolololol girl u crazy


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 3, 2013)

Trixie58 said:


> @faithVA, @HairPleezeGrow, @ronie, @Wenbev, probably chopping again before i cornrow. i think the last 5 inch chop has made me a cutting addict
> 
> my hair is growing fast, but my breakage 2-3 inches from the ends is not catching up. thinking of taking myself up to an inch above SL (basically where i started in late may) to completely start over. if my growth is consistent, i'll be back where i am now in 3 months....but without see-thru ends. would anyone sign off on this, or do you all want me to wait until i get some more growth so I don't lose length progress?



Trixie58 step away from the shears!!!


----------



## Trixie58 (Aug 3, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Trixie58 step away from the shears!!!



Ok thats 2 people, you and HairPleezeGrow advising against it. Ok you all win. I will chill and just wear a loose pony for few weeks since i just relaxed, then start ps'ing with weaves and wigs till early next year. Ill trim after that. Sadly there will be another woman in new york city wandering the streets with scraggly hair for the next six months. I have to push thru this phase!


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 3, 2013)

Still braided up.  Its been about a month....I miss my wigs!!!!  I miss changing my hair every 2 weeks!!!  But I'm gonna try to hang in there for another month.  Waaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2013)

It's my 1 year bc anniversary this weekend. I colored my hair last night with the Shea Moisture Medium Brown. It came out nicely. I think the Naturtint works better on my hair though. But I did at least get to try the Restorative conditioner which my hair ilkes. So I will pick up a bottle of that when my stash gets smaller.

Doing a rollerset for a wedding. I hope it comes out nice.  I will try to take pictures before the style gets to old. Then it is going back into twists.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 3, 2013)

faithVA said:


> It's my 1 year bc anniversary this weekend. I colored my hair last night with the Shea Moisture Medium Brown. It came out nicely. I think the Naturtint works better on my hair though. But I did at least get to try the Restorative conditioner which my hair ilkes. So I will pick up a bottle of that when my stash gets smaller.
> 
> Doing a rollerset for a wedding. I hope it comes out nice.  I will try to take pictures before the style gets to old. Then it is going back into twists.



YAY!!! Congrats faithVA!!
I would love to see pics!  My DD wants to try that SM color. I love the restorative conditioner too. I have only used as a moisturizer, though


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 3, 2013)

faithVA said:


> It's my 1 year bc anniversary this weekend. I colored my hair last night with the Shea Moisture Medium Brown. It came out nicely. I think the Naturtint works better on my hair though. But I did at least get to try the Restorative conditioner which my hair ilkes. So I will pick up a bottle of that when my stash gets smaller.
> 
> Doing a rollerset for a wedding. I hope it comes out nice.  I will try to take pictures before the style gets to old. Then it is going back into twists.



Congrats!  Glad your treated yourself to nice color. Can't wait to see pics. Have fun at the wedding 

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 3, 2013)

today was henna day, currently dcing.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 3, 2013)

I hendigo'd today too. Did some flat twists, so I'm anxious to see how they are going to come out bc I haven't done them on my hair wet. I tried them last night on dry hair but I had been doing a regular twistout all week so wasn't sure about the result this morning after take down. Hope the results are good tomorrow since my hair was done tonight after my hendigo and wash. Oh yeah and I applied my NJoy sulphur oil while hendigoing.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 4, 2013)

Okay ladies so here's my flat twistout. I', kind of on the fence    about it bc I like big full hair but I guess and am hoping it gets bugger by tomorrow.


----------



## ronie (Aug 4, 2013)

Trixie58 said:


> faithVA, HairPleezeGrow, @ronie, Wenbev, probably chopping again before i cornrow. i think the last 5 inch chop has made me a cutting addict
> 
> my hair is growing fast, but my breakage 2-3 inches from the ends is not catching up. thinking of taking myself up to an inch above SL (basically where i started in late may) to completely start over. if my growth is consistent, i'll be back where i am now in 3 months....but without see-thru ends. would anyone sign off on this, or do you all want me to wait until i get some more growth so I don't lose length progress?


Trixie58
 Sorry i'm just seeing this. I must have missed the tag alert. So yeah, as the ladies said before me: stay from the shears if your ends look good. It can get a bit addictive.  Just make sure to keep your ends protected and moisturized.*I usually have to fight myself not to cut the 2 days following a trim. I put myself on a 8 week schedule and keep it moving. I could do better at protecting my ends, but i am enjoying my hair too much. Besides my hair is too short to not be manipulated often, if i want to look decent. Good luck chica.


----------



## ronie (Aug 4, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay ladies so here's my flat twistout. I', kind of on the fence    about it bc I like big full hair but I guess and am hoping it gets bugger by tomorrow.



HairPleezeGrow it is very pretty. I am with you on the bigger hair. The one time i tried it, i found the curls were too defined, and the do came out flat. I never gave it another try, as i think i will like it better either on blown out hair, or on much longer hair.
 ETA: Your hair looks so soft and silky.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 4, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay ladies so here's my flat twistout. I', kind of on the fence  about it bc I like big full hair but I guess and am hoping it gets bugger by tomorrow.


 
Maybe lifting the roots with your fingers will help with some fullness. 2nd and 3rd day may give you more of the results you are looking for.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 4, 2013)

I have my camera with me but I left the cable at home so I will have to post pics tomorrow night. It was a great rollerset but it was good enough for the wedding. In the future I will try it on wet hair when I have more time for it to dry.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 4, 2013)

I'd changed my routine up a bit about a month & a half ago to just DC'ing once a week instead of twice. Then instead of co-washing I use a sulfate free poo & a 3-5 minute condish since my scalp has been producing extra oils in the summertime. This method works better for me than co-washing alone for some reason. My hair feels cleaner & softer since the sulfate free poo doesn't strip my hair. I now do the regular wash & DC on Wednesday or Thursday night. 

So today I Poo'd w/ CON Argan oil sulfate free poo & condish with Silk Elements Megasilk (I prefer the Organix Shea Butter & Argan Oil condish over this one). Elasta QP leave-in condish & four ponies to airdry while I'm watching a movie! I just realized that its one more month to my anniversary of my HHJ!  Woo hoooohooo!


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Aug 5, 2013)

Starting to worry about breakage from buns and detangling ., slacking on vitamins and co-washing :/ 

These days I've been so lazy with my hair ! Hopefully I have NO setbacks tho , just m&s ps'ing and praying lol.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Here is my curly fro as my SO calls it. I rollerset on dry hair so it isn't straight but it served it's purpose. I was deciding whether to wear a headband or not. Decided not. Maybe next time I will rollerset on wet hair to see if it gets straighter. But I hate a dryer


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 5, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Here is my curly fro as my SO calls it. I rollerset on dry hair so it isn't straight but it served it's purpose. I was deciding whether to wear a headband or not. Decided not. Maybe next time I will rollerset on wet hair to see if it gets straighter. But I hate a dryer



It look so soft and fluffy...  

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^It was fluffy alright


----------



## Trixie58 (Aug 5, 2013)

ronie said:


> @Trixie58
> Sorry i'm just seeing this. I must have missed the tag alert. So yeah, as the ladies said before me: stay from the shears if your ends look good. It can get a bit addictive. Just make sure to keep your ends protected and moisturized.*I usually have to fight myself not to cut the 2 days following a trim. I put myself on a 8 week schedule and keep it moving. I could do better at protecting my ends, but i am enjoying my hair too much. Besides my hair is too short to not be manipulated often, if i want to look decent. Good luck chica.


 
Yes girl I am addicted to cutting. But it's also because I am a little OCD about breakage. To be honest I would rather be short than have shoulder length hair with little short pieces throughout like I do now. But I think I'm also out of my element right now. I've never had this big of a setback. I'll push through tho. xoxo


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 6, 2013)

faithVA

Very cute!!


----------



## ronie (Aug 6, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Here is my curly fro as my SO calls it. I rollerset on dry hair so it isn't straight but it served it's purpose. I was deciding whether to wear a headband or not. Decided not. Maybe next time I will rollerset on wet hair to see if it gets straighter. But I hate a dryer



That is suppppppper cute faithVA. What kind of rollers did you use? And products? You hair came out shiny, and it looks very soft. I just want to play in it, lol.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2013)

^^Aw thanks ladies. I used the green, I guess they are called magnetic rollers. I colored my hair the night before and twisted it up; so I used As I Am leave-in, apricot oil and As I Am Double Butter. I followed that with a shea butter blend. Then the next morning I spritzed with Komaza Vitamain Reign and used Komaza Califia Curling Pudding.

The only thing that is a staple for my rollersets is the Curling Pudding. It doesn't matter what I mist it with. And I could have skipped the Double Butter and the Shea Butter blend. 

It was soft initially. I think if I can find a replacement for the Double Butter my hair would come out better.


----------



## ronie (Aug 6, 2013)

faithVA said:


> ^^Aw thanks ladies. I used the green, I guess they are called magnetic rollers. I colored my hair the night before and twisted it up; so I used As I Am leave-in, apricot oil and As I Am Double Butter. I followed that with a shea butter blend. Then the next morning I spritzed with Komaza Vitamain Reign and used Komaza Califia Curling Pudding.
> 
> The only thing that is a staple for my rollersets is the Curling Pudding. It doesn't matter what I mist it with. And I could have skipped the Double Butter and the Shea Butter blend.
> 
> It was soft initially. I think if I can find a replacement for the Double Butter my hair would come out better.



Oh great thanks for the info. I really want to try that. How long did you leave the rollers on? I don't have a mist that I am really in love with right now.
 What do you think if I apply my leave in, seal with my silk dream butter mix, twist but don't let the twists dry all the way? Then I can roller set (on damp hair, skipping the need for a mist) with the Shea moisture curl and style milk. 
I am definitely trying it.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2013)

ronie said:


> Oh great thanks for the info. I really want to try that. How long did you leave the rollers on? I don't have a mist that I am really in love with right now.
> What do you think if I apply my leave in, seal with my silk dream butter mix, twist but don't let the twists dry all the way? Then I can roller set (on damp hair, skipping the need for a mist) with the Shea moisture curl and style milk.
> I am definitely trying it.



The mist isn't important. It's only job is to wet the hair. I generally use water but I was trying to use the Vitamin Reign up. If I mist my hair it will air dry in 2 to 3 hours. I was in a rush Saturday so I sat under the dryer for 40 minutes.

You can try doing it on damp hair. My hair needs something to set the curl though, which is why I mist and then apply a product before rollersetting. Nothing you mentioned would have my curls hold. That is why I use a curling pudding. 

But as you play around with it you will find what works.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hmmm....  Yall have me wondering if I can roller set my hair now.  I may try it this weekend since I have nothing planned but to clean.

I used to have a soft bonnet dryer but my brother broke it while I was in India...  So I would have to air dry.  Usually when I air dry I have to keep the rollers in for 2 days... But since I dont have that much hair any more it may dry faster.  Plus when I roller set the only thing I do is put a little bit of cond on towel dried hair and roll.

I wonder


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 6, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Hmmm....  Yall have me wondering if I can roller set my hair now.  I may try it this weekend since I have nothing planned but to clean.
> 
> I used to have a soft bonnet dryer but my brother broke it while I was in India...  So I would have to air dry.  Usually when I air dry I have to keep the rollers in for 2 days... But since I dont have that much hair any more it may dry faster.  Plus when I roller set the only thing I do is put a little bit of cond on towel dried hair and roll.
> 
> I wonder



A tip for relaxed or natural:  use a spray bottle of water to mist each section so your hair is wet as it goes on the roller. This will help keep it smooth.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Hmmm.... Yall have me wondering if I can roller set my hair now. I may try it this weekend since I have nothing planned but to clean.
> 
> I used to have a soft bonnet dryer but my brother broke it while I was in India... So I would have to air dry. Usually when I air dry I have to keep the rollers in for 2 days... But since I dont have that much hair any more it may dry faster. Plus when I roller set the only thing I do is put a little bit of cond on towel dried hair and roll.
> 
> I wonder


 
Your hair is not as kinky/curly as mine so you shouldn't have any problem rollersetting. If you want to cut down on the time, let it dry stretched then mist it with a little conditioner and water and roll, so it is just damp and not wet. Your hair is also much longer than mine so you should be able to do it just fine.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 7, 2013)

Welp I'm glad you ladies can rollerset!  I literally suck at it. I've tried numerous times but no beuno. I may have to get some flexi rods and do it that way bc the traditional way isn't working lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 7, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Welp I'm glad you ladies can rollerset!  I literally suck at it. I've tried numerous times but no beuno. I may have to get some flexi rods and do it that way bc the traditional way isn't working lol.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Traditional never worked for me either. My hair is too porous and kinky for old skool sets. Curlformers changed my setting life though. Gets it nearly relaxer straight and bouncy. 

Reversion is another issue though 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 7, 2013)

faithVA I think that rollerset is gorgeous

Here is my length check; better late than never


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 7, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> faithVA I think that rollerset is gorgeous
> 
> Here is my length check; better late than never



Looking gr8 girl...are you waiting on your front to reach SL? Think you are nearly there.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 7, 2013)

I think I made shoulder length officially.  Roller set and wrapped for the night but will take a photo in the a.m. Wish me luck!!!!!  Maybe unicorns will dance through my scalp tonight so I won't be disappointed in the morning...


----------



## naija24 (Aug 7, 2013)

i wanted to say faithVA that your hair looks delicious! dream afro length and texture.

i'm dying to know how long my hair is now and how thick my new growth is but I want to give my braids another 2-4 weeks. Probably the end of August so that I have a full inch of new growth and I'm three months post relaxer. Probably my longest stretch in a year. 

dreading getting a trim as well.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2013)

^^Thank you naija

Yeah just let your hair be and enjoy the long break. You will enjoy all of the growth. Cant wait to see it.


----------



## naija24 (Aug 7, 2013)

it's just that some of the bases of the braids are really looser than it was earlier this month. idk if that's a good or bad thing. I touch the base and it feels like there's barely any hair there.It's a thin strip of hair. I hope that's normal :O

I am looking forward to all the growth though


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 8, 2013)

IHey ladies, I've been away for work, but glad to be back and have enjoyed reading.  faithVA your rollerset looks very fluffy and I like it with the headband.


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 8, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Looking gr8 girl...are you waiting on your front to reach SL? Think you are nearly there.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thank you, yes I am going for full shoulder length


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 8, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I think I made shoulder length officially.  Roller set and wrapped for the night but will take a photo in the a.m. Wish me luck!!!!!  Maybe unicorns will dance through my scalp tonight so I won't be disappointed in the morning...



I MADE IT?!?!?!?!  Just barely but I think so.....


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you Wenbev. Everytime I hear the word fluffy it reminds me of that animated cartoon when the little girl yells He's So Fluffy.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2013)

Congratulations Jobwright. We have sooo many graduates.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 8, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I MADE IT?!?!?!?!  Just barely but I think so.....



You definitely made it!   

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Aug 8, 2013)

I honestly don't know what exact length my hair is .. My sides are hitting my collar bone but my crown and back is what I'm focused the most on . So I'm pushing till December !


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 8, 2013)

Jobwright

Congrats girl!!! Woohooo!! You definitely made it! I like how it all looks about the same length...no unusually long or short pieces. Great job!


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 8, 2013)

Congratulations Jobwright! Onto CBL-APL for you! 

I'm firmly entrenched in the SL challenge now. My very back layers are like 1.5" from CBL (weeeird!).

Unfortunately, my crown hasnt even passed the rounded part of the back of my head! WTF?!?! Why can that area NEVER retain?!?! 

A short crown makes the entire hair look short. I HATE this!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 9, 2013)

gbunnie
DarkJoy
My crown and sides are the same way. That crown area just wont behave as nicely as the nape.  I also have wispy edges and I think that makes my hair look shorter and thinner too. 

Im working hard on my edges and IDK if there's ANY hope for this crown, smh. I might leave the texturizer on that part a min or two longer next time.


----------



## ronie (Aug 9, 2013)

I have to give up the pompadour. My twists all over my head are pretty even in thickness from root to tip. The front section is the only area where the last 2 inches are half the thickness of the root. I have been investigating, and right now I believe it to be caused by the bobby pins i use to secure my pompadours. 
If you've seen my pictures, you ll see that I do it with almost every styles, even with my puffs. I will stay away from the puffs for a while too. I feel like cutting those 2 inches, but I don't have the heart to do it. There are no splits that I can see or any breakage. I will post pictures later when I undo my twists to wash my hair.
These are not great but you can see what I'm talking about:




Small twist in the front




Small twist from a random spot

I will post better pics later. I think I might go ahead and chop of those thin ends and call this a set back. Danm bobby pins.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2013)

^^It very well could be the bobby pins. If you give it a break then you will be able to tell for sure. You should at least trim some of it away and give yourself a good protein treatment at least in that area if you haven't done one recently.

I found out during my Komaza Analysis follow up that I was shredding my strands in the back while trying to wear puffs. It was too much strain on my strands.  As much as I want to wear a puff for convenience I will probably have to wait until I am full SL to wear it comfortable. 

During the analysis, she showed me pictures of hair damage due to different types of hair accessories. I was shocked. I had never thought about it before.


----------



## tequilad28 (Aug 9, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I MADE IT?!?!?!?!  Just barely but I think so.....


congrats! Your looks nice, thick, shiny and healthy


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 9, 2013)

faithVA said:


> ^^It very well could be the bobby pins. If you give it a break then you will be able to tell for sure. You should at least trim some of it away and give yourself a good protein treatment at least in that area if you haven't done one recently.
> 
> I found out during my Komaza Analysis follow up that I was shredding my strands in the back while trying to wear puffs. It was too much strain on my strands.  As much as I want to wear a puff for convenience I will probably have to wait until I am full SL to wear it comfortable.
> 
> During the analysis, she showed me pictures of hair damage due to different types of hair accessories. I was shocked. I had never thought about it before.



Really? !? Puffs & accessories? Who would have thought. And a ton of women rock puffs and use accessories so I wonder how many people are getting damage and not knowing it? So did she say if it was the application and removal of the accessory that is causing the damage?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## tequilad28 (Aug 9, 2013)

my new discovery. With research I figured out that my hair has a higher than normal porosity.  That would explain my the puffiness and frizz when I do curly styles in this hot humid Florida weather.  SO I used the info from the one of the threads on this board re acv rinse formula.  I used it as a final rinse and then I sprayed some in my hair before my leave ins.AMAZING my 2nd attempt at a flat twist out came so nice and soft.  Its day 4 and the curls are still holding up, no frizz just doing M&S.  Which usually day 2 game over I'm in love


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Really? !? Puffs & accessories? Who would have thought. And a ton of women rock puffs and use accessories so I wonder how many people are getting damage and not knowing it? So did she say if it was the application and removal of the accessory that is causing the damage?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I gather some things are just bad no matter how you apply them. But for things it is about the application, like for instant the puff. Like for our hair at the twa stage and we roll that fabric or band across the sections of our hair and we are using that band to stretch our hair to create a puff that could be an issue. 

For my hair it was really an issue because I have so much shrinkage and trying to hold the hair in place for a puff caused stress where the band was and it was breaking.

Some things like bobby pins you can actually see the indentation it leaves on strands. 

I have learned to stop trying to force styles. If my hair isn't long enough for it yet then I have to wait. And I try to use accessories sparingly for now. 

And like anything, it varies head to head. The stronger the strands the less worry


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 9, 2013)

bobbi pins, though? Ugh sorry ronie . It just being in the front, I wouldnt call it a setback. You dont have to trim your whole head. And you can trim the bangs slowly...maybe half now and half in a couple months.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 9, 2013)

SO I'm being forced to go out again tonight.  So this time I will take pictures while sober so you guys can see my hair lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 9, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> SO I'm being forced to go out again tonight.  So this time I will take pictures while sober so you guys can see my hair lol



Lol have fun!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 10, 2013)

So turns out I actually did have fun lol.  And I finally got a decent pic of my hair.  I dont know why its so hard!!!  Its like trying to get a good pic of my hair is like getting a good pic of big foot! 

Gotta love the "club bathroom pix" lol


----------



## ronie (Aug 10, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So turns out I actually did have fun lol.  And I finally got a decent pic of my hair.  I dont know why its so hard!!!  Its like trying to get a good pic of my hair is like getting a good pic of big foot!
> 
> Gotta love the "club bathroom pix" lol
> 
> http://s697.photobucket.com/user/neekie5235/media/IMG_20130809_211605.jpg.html



Such gorgeous curls. Your whole look is gorgeous. Magazine cover perfect.  Love it.


----------



## ronie (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the advice ladies. Today I trimmed 1 inch off the front. Cause even if i don't see the breakage, it must have happened since the ends are thinner than the roots. Thank god it s only my bangs. It looks much better now. 
Next month is my flat iron date, so I will take care of the rest after i straighten my hair. I might get it professionally trim if I get a stylist who listen.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 10, 2013)

Love the curls MzMomo. We want to see the drunk pictures  

I agree with you about how hard it is to get good pictures.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 10, 2013)

So lovely MzMoMo! Love your look.   Girl ain't that the truth about taking good pics. I be fighting to get something decent.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## nm51tj (Aug 10, 2013)

I know I've length checked already, but seeing as i straightened- thought I'd do another one! Lol.x


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 10, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Love the curls MzMomo. We want to see the drunk pictures
> 
> I agree with you about how hard it is to get good pictures.




faithVA  How did I know you were gonna ask for the drunk pix lol

But yes, if I dont have the right light all you see is a black mass around my head lmao.  One pic from last weekend a friend posted on my FB "Why did you shave your hair again?!?"  I was like "I DIDNT!! Its blending with the background jerk!" lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you ladies.  Lord know I be trying lol..  

Then to come home, take a nap, wake up for yoga and then come home take care of the dogs and do my 3 miles...  Man, healthy living is hard!!!  Now I know why I stayed fluffy for so long lol


----------



## angie4ever (Aug 11, 2013)

What length are you now?

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?  Transitioning 

What retention methods do you plan on using?   Co wash, hot oil treatment, deep condition, no/less heat

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special? No


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 11, 2013)

angie4ever said:


> What length are you now?
> 
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?  Transitioning
> 
> ...




Welcome angie4ever!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 12, 2013)

OK so...about these split ends!!  I got my Split Ender today. If anybody has one of those I'd appreciate any reviews or advice.  I know I gotta flat iron it first though 

I cant wait to get my ends in shape. I like using HBCO and AVG to M&S first but that seals the splits so you cant see them. I might try jojoba oil and another moisturizer so I can get as many splits as possible.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 12, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> OK so...about these split ends!!  I got my Split Ender today. If anybody has one of those I'd appreciate any reviews or advice.  I know I gotta flat iron it first though
> 
> I cant wait to get my ends in shape. I like using HBCO and AVG to M&S first but that seals the splits so you cant see them. I might try jojoba oil and another moisturizer so I can get as many splits as possible.



I have one...I always str8en first and do small section at a time. Make sure your are going in the direction you put it on. It does work and trims just the right amount. I don't use it all the time bc I don't feel like str8ening my hair but it does the job.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 13, 2013)

From May to August  Getting there


----------



## tequilad28 (Aug 13, 2013)

LexiDior said:


> From May to August  Getting there



Wow that sure is some growth. Your hair looks nice and full. Its def coming along nicely


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 13, 2013)

tequilad28 said:


> Wow that sure is some growth. Your hair looks nice and full. Its def coming along nicely



Thank you, seeing that picture from scared me lol. I didnt see it coming.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 13, 2013)

LexiDior said:


> From May to August  Getting there



Yo LexiDior you cant be up in here posting all that lovely growth goodness in less than four months without a recap of your reggie!!!  Spill the beans girl!


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Tell her Wenbev! Tell her!

Now spill the reggi young lady!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## naija24 (Aug 13, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> OK so...about these split ends!!  I got my Split Ender today. If anybody has one of those I'd appreciate any reviews or advice.  I know I gotta flat iron it first though
> 
> I cant wait to get my ends in shape. I like using HBCO and AVG to M&S first but that seals the splits so you cant see them. I might try jojoba oil and another moisturizer so I can get as many splits as possible.



What is this split ender?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 13, 2013)

naija24

Its a gadget that cuts split ends without taking away your length. There are lits of tutorials on YT


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2013)

Can you just blow dry your hair with the split ender? It wouldn't seem like it would need to be fully straight just to get the ends.

I want one but I'm going to need at least APL hair before it is feasible for me.


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 13, 2013)

DarkJoy Wenbev

Protective styling(box braids), Biotin, and Scurl with a few added things. I dont touch my hair and I dont put heat on it. I seal with castor oil, coconut oil, and EVOO.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 13, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Can you just blow dry your hair with the split ender? It wouldn't seem like it would need to be fully straight just to get the ends.
> 
> I want one but I'm going to need at least APL hair before it is feasible for me.



Yes you can blow dry your hair only. I do that since my hair gets pretty str8 with just blow drying so thats what i meant when i said i always sr8en and work with small sections either way.

ETA- girl you don't have to be APL. It's effective no matter what length. 

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yes you can blow dry your hair only. I do that since my hair gets pretty str8 with just blow drying and work with small sections either way.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thanks. This is good to know. I doubt if I would straighten my hair to dust the ends. I probably wouldn't even blow dry it. I would probably try it with a rollerset first. If that didn't work then I would blow dry the rollerset


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't know if it is time for our length checks but I did one using my LC shirt. This makes it easier now that my hair actually touches a number lol.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I don't know if it is time for our length checks but I did one using my LC shirt. This makes it easier now that my hair actually touches a number lol.



You know what Im going to say...


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I don't know if it is time for our length checks but I did one using my LC shirt. This makes it easier now that my hair actually touches a number lol.




Awwww, that is so cute with the little fingers. Can I borrow your daughter when my hair gets long enough to pull.I doubt if my SO will help me with any length check pics. Maybe when I have longer hair he will reconsider.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 13, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> You know what Im going to say...



No I don't...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 13, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Awwww, that is so cute with the little fingers. Can I borrow your daughter when my hair gets long enough to pull.I doubt if my SO will help me with any length check pics. Maybe when I have longer hair he will reconsider.



You sure can lol. Girl who you telling...I don't know why the men act like it's a chore to take a darn pic. But when we reach our lengths they gonna want to have they hands all up and thru our ish!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow

Tell SO to take some sexy shots along with the LC pic and he might see things differently. Such a precious baby, btw. 

Ive been wanting to get a LC shirt from JGA. I wonder what number my hair is??


----------



## naija24 (Aug 13, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> Tell SO to take some sexy shots along with the LC pic and he might see things differently. Such a precious baby, btw.
> 
> Ive been wanting to get a LC shirt from JGA. I wonder what number my hair is??



I assume that length check shirts start at SL?


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 13, 2013)

Girl,

The minute my hair hit full Neck length old boy got fro excited.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 14, 2013)

naija24
I see you're featured on the JGA blog, hunh??  Nice article...congrats girl!!


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 14, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> No I don't...
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 14, 2013)

I really need to be active in this thread. Currently 13 months post BC. BC'ed to 1 1/2 in.










I wish my wet texture was my all the time texture.

Reggie: cowash almost daily
Moisturize LOC: KCKT, Oyin hair dew, Oyin burnt sugar pomade

Shampoo infrequently (haven't found one that doesn't dry my hair extremely bad. 
DC when I remember 
No growth aids: topical or internal 

My plan: steam weekly, shampoo biweekly, DC weekly, cover hair at night, keep hands out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 14, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I really need to be active in this thread. Currently 13 months post BC. BC'ed to 1 1/2 in.
> 
> I wish my wet texture was my all the time texture.
> 
> ...



I think your hair looks lovely. And you have some gr8 growth for just 13 months. Have you tried cream of nature shampoo?  It's not drying imo.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Aug 14, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I really need to be active in this thread. Currently 13 months post BC. BC'ed to 1 1/2 in.
> 
> I wish my wet texture was my all the time texture.
> 
> ...



You already look SL to me! Congrats!! 

I hope my nape is that long at the end of the year. I'm due to a trim though


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 14, 2013)

naija24 said:


> You already look SL to me! Congrats!!
> 
> I hope my nape is that long at the end of the year. I'm due to a trim though




Thank you!
I think I'll wait to claim it until my crown touches.


----------



## naija24 (Aug 14, 2013)

I will be taking my braids out on the 31st of August. That'll make me ten weeks post relaxer. Ill do a trim and length check that day. Still trying to avoid the salon if I can help it. I want to see how long I can stretch my relaxer. 

Aiming for six months!!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 14, 2013)

Idk if I mentioned but I put my hair in like 40 mini twists and dusted my natural hair that way over the weekend. Nice and easy this way.

The air had been dry so added a second cowash during the week

Otherwise she's growing and doing well. Retention is good too.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 14, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I think your hair looks lovely. And you have some gr8 growth for just 13 months. Have you tried cream of nature shampoo?  It's not drying imo.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



The argan oil one? Hated it...still have a full bottle. 

I ordered elucence moisture benefits shampoo which I hear good things about.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 14, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> The argan oil one? Hated it...still have a full bottle.
> 
> I ordered elucence moisture benefits shampoo which I hear good things about.



Let us know how that one turns out.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Aug 14, 2013)

nevermind, i'm taking these braids out. my hair is so crispy and dry wow. and these senegalese twists knot like nothing else. i'm afraid of some of my hair locing up.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 14, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> The argan oil one? Hated it...still have a full bottle.
> 
> I ordered elucence moisture benefits shampoo which I hear good things about.



I dont know what shampoos you have tried but I love Aussie Moist and I think people tend to forget out it because they're trying different stuff and what not.  But I shall not stray from Aussie Moist.  Plus no ordering and shipping and its not too pricey you know.  If you havent tried it yet give it a shot.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 14, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I dont know what shampoos you have tried but I love Aussie Moist and I think people tend to forget out it because they're trying different stuff and what not.  But I shall not stray from Aussie Moist.  Plus no ordering and shipping and its not too pricey you know.  If you havent tried it yet give it a shot.



The elucence was about $6-$8 for a 10oz bottle so it wasn't too bad but ur right, on the ground would def be better. I've also been studying Alicia James' Reggie because we seen to have the same hair type, density, etc. she uses HH hello hydration. I think I'll stop by target to see if I can pick up both in a trial size. Thanks!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 14, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> The elucence was about $6-$8 for a 10oz bottle so it wasn't too bad but ur right, on the ground would def be better. I've also been studying Alicia James' Reggie because we seen to have the same hair type, density, etc. she uses HH hello hydration. I think I'll stop by target to see if I can pick up both in a trial size. Thanks!




Yes I also love HE HH!  In fact that was my staple until I got hooked on Aussie.  Actually I think the only reason I preferred Aussie over HE HH was because that had the big a$$ pump bottles lol


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 15, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> The argan oil one? Hated it...still have a full bottle.
> 
> I ordered elucence moisture benefits shampoo which I hear good things about.



Have you tried the giovanni eco chic line? No parabens, sulfates or other baddies.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 15, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I dont know what shampoos you have tried but I love Aussie Moist and I think people tend to forget out it because they're trying different stuff and what not.  But I shall not stray from Aussie Moist.  Plus no ordering and shipping and its not too pricey you know.  If you havent tried it yet give it a shot.



I love aussie, especially tht 3 min miracle.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 15, 2013)

went shopping at the indian market today...bought neem oil, 2 small packages of nupur henna, a box of rose petal and shikakai powder.  All under $15 
I originally picked up a bottle of that amla oil in the green box, but when I read the ingredients, the first on the list was mineral oil.   Can't wait to try them all, especially the neem oil for my prepoo.


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 15, 2013)

Where do you ladies get your powders from and what kind really help growth??


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 16, 2013)

LexiDior said:


> Where do you ladies get your powders from and what kind really help growth??



Hey I get mine from my local Indian store. There's an Avurvedic thread here and it lists how the powders benefit the hair and what's their uses are. It also lists different websites where you can purchase online if you can't get them on ground locally.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 16, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Have you tried the giovanni eco chic line? No parabens, sulfates or other baddies.



No. Is that the one with the green packaging? I've seen it in my local BSS.

Thanx for the recs


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 16, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Let us know how that one turns out.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Ok I shampooed with the Elucence moisture benefits shampoo today.....AMAZING. Hair was still soft and pliable, not hard and tangly. Hope it continues to work this way


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 17, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> No. Is that the one with the green packaging? I've seen it in my local BSS.
> 
> Thanx for the recs



Ive never tried the green bottles, but yes thats giovanni.  
http://www.vitacost.com/productResu...ovanni&ss=1&x=0&y=0&ntk=products&Ntt=Giovanni 
I've attached a link to vitacost's site. 
As long as the bottle says eco chic, youre good to go.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Aug 17, 2013)

Checking in .. I have been slipping ! My house is currently being renovated with blowers everywhere, no sinks , all my hair stuff is scattered and my hair is like straw ! Idk what to do with it and I just hope when everything is settled my hair is not a broken mess !


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 17, 2013)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> Checking in .. I have been slipping ! My house is currently being renovated with blowers everywhere, no sinks , all my hair stuff is scattered and my hair is like straw ! Idk what to do with it and I just hope when everything is settled my hair is not a broken mess !



If anything keep your hair oiled and use a little spray bottle with water and conditioner to keep it moisturized until everything is done. Do you have friend's or family where you can go over and do your hair like on weekends?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## summertimewine (Aug 18, 2013)

Am I shoulder length or do I still need a few inches? I felt my hair touching my shoulders this week so I decided to take some pictures.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Aug 18, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Ive never tried the green bottles, but yes thats giovanni.
> http://www.vitacost.com/productResults.aspx?NttSR=1&previousText=Govanni&ss=1&x=0&y=0&ntk=products&Ntt=Giovanni
> I've attached a link to vitacost's site.
> As long as the bottle says eco chic, youre good to go.



Ok. I wasn't sure if it was their "too chic" line. I love their deeper moisture conditioner. (In fact I should pick some up, it's been a while!)


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 18, 2013)

Been playing with my crown. I realize I've been selling it short. The rest of my hair grows out "straight" the first inch to inch and a half. The crown the kinks and coils start at about .5". So it never looks like it grows. It takes a lot of pulling and tugging  and detangling to see its length because it the size of the  coil is as small as those super thin coffee straw things if not smaller. No wonder! It is longer than I thought


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 18, 2013)

frogkisses said:


> Am I shoulder length or do I still need a few inches? I felt my hair touching my shoulders this week so I decided to take some pictures.



Your hair is definitely SL. Not like the rest of us bc your hair is even throughout so that's even more wonderful. Most of us are SL in the back and sides and waiting for our crown and front to reach it. Beautiful hair ma'am.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 18, 2013)

frogkisses said:


> Am I shoulder length or do I still need a few inches? I felt my hair touching my shoulders this week so I decided to take some pictures.



Yes, you are SL.  Congratulations!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 18, 2013)

frogkisses said:


> Am I shoulder length or do I still need a few inches? I felt my hair touching my shoulders this week so I decided to take some pictures.



:Yep: definitely full SL. I can see that if it straight, it would be a good bit past SL. Lovely curls too 
Congrats!


----------



## summertimewine (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm so excited! Thank you all for your help! I was thinking I was just a bit off shoulder length, but I guess not! My front curls only go to my bottom lip, so hopefully they catch up! Also my hair is really smooth but the ends feel crispy, not dry, just not smooth as the length of my hair. Does that mean I need to cut? I am checking all my shed hairs and I cannot see any split ends or breakage. I haven't cut since my BC in September, do you think its time for a trim?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2013)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> Checking in .. I have been slipping ! My house is currently being renovated with blowers everywhere, no sinks , all my hair stuff is scattered and my hair is like straw ! Idk what to do with it and I just hope when everything is settled my hair is not a broken mess !



If you really need to you can get 2 liters of water from grocery, drug, convenience store and try doing just a water rinse. It will help your scalp and at least get some moisture to your hair until you can fully shampoo.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2013)

frogkisses said:


> Am I shoulder length or do I still need a few inches? I felt my hair touching my shoulders this week so I decided to take some pictures.



Definitely SL.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 18, 2013)

Gave myself a sorely needed dusting and S&D with the split ender today. It worked well. Im about to wash and DC now.

ETA:  I had a LOT of split ends but I think I got them all. I think it was from trying to detangle and comb wet hair. No more of that!!  I let my hair air dry 90% and the tangles release on their own.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 20, 2013)

Wash day was today --prepoo with hair trigger in scalp, protein condish  and grapeseed oil on hair with heat.  Shampoo'd with giovanni deep moisture, followed with giovanni xtreme protein, followed with tea mixture under giovanni deeper moisture condish.  Hair is soft, curls defined and shiny after rinsing.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone use neem oil? How are you using it? Its really strong smelling so I'm thinking to use as a prepoo with another oil...any suggestions will be helpful


----------



## naija24 (Aug 20, 2013)

getting a relaxer touch up today. i couldn't transition. I almost feel like a doof for trying but whatever. I like my hair relaxed.

I'll post length check pics when I'm done.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 20, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Anyone use neem oil? How are you using it? Its really strong smelling so I'm thinking to use as a prepoo with another oil...any suggestions will be helpful



Don't know about neem oil...you probably could mix it with another oil or if you have any essential oils to combat the smell.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 20, 2013)

naija24 said:


> getting a relaxer touch up today. i couldn't transition. I almost feel like a doof for trying but whatever. I like my hair relaxed.
> 
> I'll post length check pics when I'm done.



Can't wait to see pics!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Aug 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> thanks for the tips ! Water and oil worked best with my hair in twists so I just kept it simple and did a twist out ! Now that my house is semi-normal I can get back to my regular routine  ..


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello ladies it's been a minute. Just checking in. I've made it to shoulder length woo hoo. Pics to come after my laptop is repaired.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Aug 21, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Anyone use neem oil? How are you using it? Its really strong smelling so I'm thinking to use as a prepoo with another oil...any suggestions will be helpful


I tried mine as a prepoo mixed with other oils and I still smelled the neem oil after washing.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 21, 2013)

OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> Hello ladies it's been a minute. Just checking in. I've made it to shoulder length woo hoo. Pics to come after my laptop is repaired.



Congrats. I haven't posted in awhile. I have a lot going on and have been busy. I am closing in on 11 weeks post. I think I will be relaxing at the end of the month. I will have a stylist do it for me. I believe I will be making my goal for Oct and be full SL by the end of the year.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 21, 2013)

There is no way to mask that neem smell. It's ok if you actually use shampoo and wash it out. The smell lingers for hours if you just cowash

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 21, 2013)

Im supposed to do a cowash and DC tonight...but dont feel like it. 

When Im not feeling so lazy  I will prepoo with garlic oil again and cowash with VO5 herbal escapes ocean refresh. I got my coconut milk powder today!!  It smells delectable too!  

I plan to make a small amount of paste and mix it with my fenugreek paste as a DC and use Folicure LI diluted with water. This makes my hair bouncy and hydrated!

My quick and easy low manipulation style is a Bantu knot-out on 50% dried hair.


----------



## naija24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey ladies!! I got my touch up! Whoot.

Length Check in:






Yes, my hair isn't as long as I'd like it to be but I really like that when I take pictures, my head is framed with hair on all sides! Yay! I am more confident that I'll hit my goal of SL by December.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 21, 2013)

Its gorgeous naija24. Its growing really fast too!  Im sure you will make it.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2013)

naija24 said:


> Hey ladies!! I got my touch up! Whoot.
> 
> Length Check in:
> 
> ...



 on your growth. It will just get better from here.


----------



## naija24 (Aug 21, 2013)

faithVA mshoneyfly thanks ladies!!


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 21, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Congrats. I haven't posted in awhile. I have a lot going on and have been busy. I am closing in on 11 weeks post. I think I will be relaxing at the end of the month. I will have a stylist do it for me. I believe I will be making my goal for Oct and be full SL by the end of the year.



I'll be relaxing at the end of the month as well at 16 weeks post.  I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 21, 2013)

naija24, your hair is coming along nicely


----------



## naija24 (Aug 22, 2013)

xu93texas thanks! Does it look like I need a trim from the photos? I'm trying to hold off until I'm SL.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 22, 2013)

naija24 said:


> xu93texas thanks! Does it look like I need a trim from the photos? I'm trying to hold off until I'm SL.



Trim now. Just a little like 1/4 or 1/8 of an inch


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 22, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'll be relaxing at the end of the month as well at 16 weeks post.  I can't wait to see your pics!



How has your stretch been for you?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 22, 2013)

naija24 said:


> Hey ladies!! I got my touch up! Whoot.
> 
> Length Check in:
> 
> ...


 

Looks really good Naj! You are so photogenic.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey guys check out my post I made about my Peruvian wavy/curly hair. I'm uploading pics of my wig I made right now...


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 22, 2013)

I been staring longingly at my shears again. 

So I saw my hair twin on yt which I posted in the twa thread. She makes a great flat twist out.

I realized she got her fro nicely shaped. Mine has no shape. Just round and cloud like.

I am willing to sacrifice some length for a complimentary shape. This no shape business is keeping me in a tight pulled up puff which is boring and doesn't go with my generally professional look. So the shears are coming out this weekend.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 22, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I been staring longingly at my shears again.
> 
> So I saw my hair twin on yt which I posted in the twa thread. She makes a great flat twist out.
> 
> ...





:-/ step away from the shears!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2013)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];18883625]I been staring longingly at my shears again.
> 
> So I saw my hair twin on yt which I posted in the twa thread. She makes a great flat twist out.
> 
> ...



Do you know what you are doing? I think there is nothing wrong with shaping your hair. Give it 48 hours and if you still want it do it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 22, 2013)

HPG, she neeeeeds shape!! Lol

Well faith, I been cutting mine and other ppls weaves, wigs, extensions, for like 15 yrs... Uh... Hope there's not much diff. 

I just want to get it into more of a tapered bob thing than this ANNOYING mullet. My sides are a little short so this should be relatively easy and I won't lose more than a month's growth.

 Plus, the back is now  an inch away stretched from cbl while the mid layers are NL. Gives me the opportunity to start  evening out these really deep layers.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 22, 2013)

OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> Hello ladies it's been a minute. Just checking in. I've made it to shoulder length woo hoo. Pics to come after my laptop is repaired.



Congrats!


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 22, 2013)

OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> I tried mine as a prepoo mixed with other oils and I still smelled the neem oil after washing.



Yeah, thats what I'm trying to avoid, it is very strong smelling...


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 22, 2013)

naija24 said:


> Hey ladies!! I got my touch up! Whoot.
> 
> Length Check in:
> 
> ...



Great growth naija24! You have such a great smile!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2013)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];18883789]HPG, she neeeeeds shape!! Lol
> 
> Well faith, I been cutting mine and other ppls weaves, wigs, extensions, for like 15 yrs... Uh... Hope there's not much diff.
> 
> ...



Don't come in here talmbout your stylist jacked you up. You asked for a trim and then it was eyeball length  You can't trust those scissor happy stylist.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 22, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Don't come in here talmbout your stylist jacked you up. You asked for a trim and then it was eyeball length  You can't trust those scissor happy stylist.



Faith I think she's doing it herself.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Faith I think she's doing it herself.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I know. I was just being silly.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 22, 2013)

........

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 22, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I know. I was just being silly.



Oh...lol

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 23, 2013)

naija24 said:


> xu93texas thanks! Does it look like I need a trim from the photos? I'm trying to hold off until I'm SL.



When was your last trim? I usually trim 1/4 in with  each relaxer- about 4 times per year.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 23, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> How has your stretch been for you?



So far so good. I just don't know what to do with my hair. I'm so tired of wearing wigs. I'm really not ready to relax. It doesn't make sense to relax and then cover my hair with wigs all the time. I made an appointment to get box braids.  I really don't want to relax until I'm sure I'm SL.  So I may change my mind about relaxing at the end of this month and wear braids for awhile.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 24, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> So far so good. I just don't know what to do with my hair. I'm so tired of wearing wigs. I'm really not ready to relax. It doesn't make sense to relax and then cover my hair with wigs all the time. I made an appointment to get box braids.  I really don't want to relax until I'm sure I'm SL.  So I may change my mind about relaxing at the end of this month and wear braids for awhile.



That sounds like a good plan. I'm not in a rush either, but I don't want things to get rough. I can't get braids. I have no edges.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Aug 25, 2013)

Trying to grow out the hair on the crown of my head  but since i do alot of ponytails , buns, etc. it just seems like it doesn't grow in the middle at all , any advice on increased growth would be great..

Working on wearing low buns , etc.. And thinking about flat ironing , and doing twist outs and braid outs more often .


----------



## naija24 (Aug 25, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> When was your last trim? I usually trim 1/4 in with  each relaxer- about 4 times per year.



xu93texas I got my best friend to trim me for free. She's amazing. I lost no length and just got rid of maybe 1/4inch of scraggly ends. No more roughness yay!

Ill do my next trim in December if I need it.twice a year seems like enough


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 25, 2013)

still around...took out the box braids...I'm cornrowed under a wig now...Mini by Beshe.  I'm thinking of wiggin it till the end of the year.  The only thing I've been doing is oiling my scalp every other day.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm still...around. Been in box braids for the last 3 weeks but I want to take them out already. Think I'll give them another 3-4 weeks, just to keep my hands out of my hair. 

On another note, I'm on the hunt for a new moisturizer. Elasta QP Mango Butter hasn't been penetrating like it used to. Other than that nothing has changed.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 26, 2013)

did a cowash with suave naturals mint and rosemary and a final tea rinse with nettle and rooibos tea last night.  First time to use tea as a final and I'll do it again.
Not much to report on growth, it seems I'm in telogen right now


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 26, 2013)

I've noticed that the LOC or LCO is   NOT me. Tried it different ways, clarified, protein before, but the results are always the same. greasy hair. And I am not heavy handed by any means.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2013)

[USER=322033 said:
			
		

> Wenbev[/USER];18898317]I've noticed that the LOC or LCO is   NOT me. Tried it different ways, clarified, protein before, but the results are always the same. greasy hair. And I am not heavy handed by any means.



What will you do instead?

I am thinking the same thing for myself. I am thinking about doing LC or LLC. Going to try several variations in September.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 26, 2013)

faithVA said:


> What will you do instead?
> 
> I am thinking the same thing for myself. I am thinking about doing LC or LLC. Going to try several variations in September.



faithVA i think just a creamy leave in and a non oily butter. Last night, I just used giovanni's direct leave in and darcy's sweet cocoa bean whip.  I took the twists out this morning and my hair was moisturized, soft and shiny with definition.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 26, 2013)

Uhh yeah.....so I was transitioning and everything was going well but you see what had happened was....4 inches of NG does not go with working out when gel don't wannna make her stay slicked down. I was gonna try to wait & braid her up but no can doo (no pun intended). No other styles (braidouts, twistouts, etc) go with working out either as the NG became unrully from sweating in the head so much.  So after 7 months of transitioning, a sista relaxed all 4 inches of that NG on 8/17 & loving every bit of it!!  I thought it was gonna feel thin after relaxing but its actually still thick.  I think that I texlaxed on accident anyway because my hair is wavy (as opposed to coily) when it has conditioner in it which it does not do when permed bone straight. I used a mild Elasta QP w/ no base & my edges now lay flat ALL day long when gel is in its presence!!  

I'm considering transitioning again when I get to around Collar bone length but i'll see. I do see that I can stretch for at least 29 weeks so I'll be stretching quite a bit from now on between relaxers!! I also trimmed about a quarter of an inch from my ends as well and hoping to make it to SL by the end of my next stretch (going for 16 weeks).  My regimen is still the same as reported last time but I've also started massaging my edges/temples & nape with Doo Gro's Megathick somebody or another & have noticed some growth. Not as thick as I want but at least it grew!! HHJ ladies!!


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 26, 2013)

londonfog So after 7 months of transitioning, a sista relaxed all 4 inches of that NG on 8/17 & loving every bit of it!!  I thought it was gonna feel thin after relaxing but its actually still thick.  I think that I texlaxed on accident anyway because my hair is wavy (as opposed to coily) when it has conditioner in it which it does not do when permed bone straight. I used a mild Elasta QP w/ no base & my edges now lay flat ALL day long when gel is in its presence!!


SAME HERE!!!!!  I was and still am proud of myself for going that long but enough is ENOUGH!  I feel my hairiest is waaaaay more healthy now and I am loving my relaxed hair!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 26, 2013)

Sooo I'm missing my hair already lol. I just can't get to my hair and scalp with this sew in. When my closure finally comes I'm taking this out to make my full wig like I wanted. I will be able to cowash,  dc and apply my oil.  So maybe in another week or 2 its coming down.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sooo I'm missing my hair already lol. I just can't get to my hair and scalp with this sew in. When my closure finally comes I'm taking this out to make my full wig like I wanted. I will be able to cowash,  dc and apply my oil.  So maybe in another week or 2 its coming down.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I wish I could make a wig for myself. I bought one  a few months ago but it seems too tight


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 26, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I wish I could make a wig for myself. I bought one  a few months ago but it seems too tight



It's not that bad actually. You just have to take your time while making it. Try it out with some cheap hair one day and just practice with that.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey ladies how you all doing?  I'm thinking about cutting my hair again actually.  My bangs are growing in good from the last cut and just thinking of bring it up some more for the blunt cut in the future.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm still around also. I have been in 2 strand afro kinky twists for 2 weeks now and will keep them in for about 6-8 weeks total. When I take them out, I'll treat my hair for about a week or 2 then repeat the twists. I am really trying to keep my hands out of my hair and achieve full SL this year. Then on to APL next year.


----------



## back2relaxed (Aug 28, 2013)

Still here...I think I'm officially SL in the back, and just about there on the sides.  I experienced excellent growth this summer.  I have been in protective mode with bunning and ponytails.  I'll be getting my hair washed at the salon on Friday morning.  So I'll wear it out for a week and a half and then back to some sort of protective style, buns, rollerset, something!


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Aug 28, 2013)

Really have to stay outta ponytails now .. My crown is breaking off something crucial ! Idk how I'm going to recover from it but I do know I have to give my hair a break somehow .


----------



## naija24 (Aug 28, 2013)

So close to SL I can smell it. My hair is healthy, not breaking, and responding well to touch ups. I doubt I need to do PS at all anymore either. I'm retaining length! By my next touch up in October I am confident that the back will be NL maxed out. So exciting!! 

I'm starting to wonder if I can make it to APL by June or July next year


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey Girls! 

I baggied my ends for the first time last night!  My ends feel softer than ever!  Im gonna do this a few times a week after m&s to see if I get some better retention...esp on the left side. This area in the back is just hitting SL while the whole right side is beyond. I did a good dusting with the Split Ender a bit ago so my ends are nice and healthy looking. I wanna keep that up by avoiding split ends.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah my sew in did not last another week. I just couldn't...I had to get to my head.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 28, 2013)

Since Ive been natural, I tried a weave two years ago and i literally took it out three days later. It was too hot, too tight and I couldnt get to my scalp. 
Funny, when I was relaxed, I wore weaves for the better part of a year with no issues.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Aug 28, 2013)

I just realized I hit 10 months post BC today! (Only because I read it in my siggy. ) Didn't think I'd make it past 6 months so I'm proud of myself. 

Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 29, 2013)

i might have to wait another month for my touch up.  i don't feel like spending the money going to the salon right now, or buying some relaxer. i'd rather buy storage containers, or something.  plus, my stretch is going good so far.  i have been taking a lot of medication of the past couple of weeks, so i may need to hold off as well.  i really need some more hair on my edges too.  i don't want to relax scalp! lol. so a month it will be!  i guess i will flat iron my hair.  i am going to have to do a really good job. so it will take a lot of time to get a smooth, shiny press. i am going to have to do thin sections.  i'm sitting here with coconut oil in my hair now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 29, 2013)

i think i am going to challenge myself to wait until december to relax!  i know that is crazy talk for me, but i really need my edges to fill in more and it might take that long to get an inch or more of new growth in those spots. so i am going to load up on the conditioners.  i am sticking with my staples.  not going to try anything different.  maybe a different heat protectant spray, since i will be using heat.  i want to keep my relaxers buddies though, so i hope they will just let me stick with them.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 29, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i think i am going to challenge myself to wait until december to relax!  i know that is crazy talk for me, but i really need my edges to fill in more and it might take that long to get an inch or more of new growth in those spots. so i am going to load up on the conditioners.  i am sticking with my staples.  not going to try anything different.  maybe a different heat protectant spray, since i will be using heat.  i want to keep my relaxers buddies though, so i hope they will just let me stick with them.



Don't worry relaxer buddy,  I'll stretch right along with you for a while


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 29, 2013)

I relaxed today. 

What length would you all say I am??


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 29, 2013)

LexiDior said:


> I relaxed today.
> 
> What length would you all say I am??



I'd say you are there. Give it a couple more inches or by the end of the year for full SL and beyond.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 29, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'd say you are there. Give it a couple more inches or by the end of the year for full SL and beyond.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



thanks! i wasnt sure but I wanted expert opinions on my length.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Aug 30, 2013)

So no cutting.  Did a rollerset then went over it w/ a flatiron.  The shape and length is just fine.  The thing is though, I still resorted to a headband and really my edges are...eh...meh. Which is making me want to go back to my airdried rollersets.  The thing is I had stopped them b/c I was using the snap-top, which is what makes them so smooth when I take them out (much smoother than if I just used a clip).  But I was worried that my edges were sacrificing.  And you know...maybe it wasn't an ideal situation for the edges, but it seems like they aren't doing that much better w/ the other techniques I was using.

Basically, it was the battle of style or hair journey and I think I'm fine with sacrificing a little flyness.  I'm actually not fly and like it that way lol.  So I'll go back to my air-dried rollersets.  I may not wash daily though, but maybe every few days or so; few times a week.  Then too I want to look into some different kinds of headbands.  And just go from there.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 31, 2013)

did a cowash with suave nat rosemary and mint and oil rinsed with a mix of grapeseed an hot six oils.  Hair is in a tee shirt, kinda feeling lazy.  Will just flat twist and tie down with a scarf when I'm good and ready


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 1, 2013)

Eh the rollerset was wack. Don't think I'm going back to that regimen. I want to try the wash every 2/3 wks thing I did some time back. And I made sure to roll my hair at night so I wouldn't use heat in between. Yea. 

I think I stopped because my hair was getting greasy but I think that was more from greasing my scalp and think I was putting curlwax in between too. Will just use it right after washing. 

Ok regimen redo take-2


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 1, 2013)

I applied my NJoy oil and dcing with Giovanni botanical con under a plastic cap. Will probably do a twistout and then a length check since it's coming up on my 2 month trim next week. I may wait until October to LC though since I did do one about a month ago.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Sep 1, 2013)

Getting a little more length. Was able to put the back of my hair into two flat twists. Hopefully by the end of the year I will be able to get the back in a small bun.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 2, 2013)

me and are not friends I tell ya!  That oil rinse I did the other day? Hair is still greasy...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2013)

Gained a little more growth in the front. A few of my twists reach the top of my lip. I don't see much growth in the back. It is hard to tell. Tried to put the back into a banana clip but between my shrinkage and the density I am going to need quite a few more inches to make it work.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 3, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Gained a little more growth in the front. A few of my twists reach the top of my lip. I don't see much growth in the back. It is hard to tell. Tried to put the back into a banana clip but between my shrinkage and the density I am going to need quite a few more inches to make it work.



See, my bangs are barely barely at the bridge of my nose. The back is less than an inch from cbl. Crazy how growth is diff from person to person.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> See, my bangs are barely barely at the bridge of my nose. The back is less than an inch from cbl. Crazy how growth is diff from person to person.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


 
It is crazy. I would rather have the growth in the back, then I could wear a puff or a bun. Not much I can do with long hair in the front 

My hair has always grown faster in the front, even when I was relaxed. I also end up dusting the back more because it is a different kind of hair. Hopefully, the majority of my hair will be NL by December. 

We just have to stay patient.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 3, 2013)

^^^my hair grows faster in the back. I'd love faster front hair because it can be thicker with blunt cuts. That one line on long hair in the back looks thin by itself.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 3, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> me and are not friends I tell ya!  That oil rinse I did the other day? Hair is still greasy...


should say me and oil, anyhow, I may recant.  did yoga and just rinsed my hair with warm water in the shower and rinsed once more in cool water after my shower.  Tshirt dried and hair was moist, easy to detangle and shiny. May try again.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 3, 2013)

faithVA said:


> It is crazy. I would rather have the growth in the back, then I could wear a puff or a bun. Not much I can do with long hair in the front
> 
> My hair has always grown faster in the front, even when I was relaxed. I also end up dusting the back more because it is a different kind of hair. Hopefully, the majority of my hair will be NL by December.
> 
> We just have to stay patient.



you n me are in the same boat; my hair grows very fast in the crown and front, back is always shorter. looks like a tapered fro or reversed mullet lol


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ok. I tried to battle with braids again and I again lost the fight. Ugh. I thought it would be cute to do crochet braids with human hair. Horrible human hair at that. I put a dot of glue cause I'm an idiot and didn't think that it would leak to my own hair. I thought that I had left enough room. Long story short (I know. Too late) but I had to wack out a hunk of hair on my already thin crown and a chunk out of the back. 

I couldn't get pictures of the back with my 2megapixel pay as you go phone while I'm waiting for my replacement iPhone. I couldn't wait either. 





Do you see it? Its a bunch of curlies in the middle of coilies. I wanted to chop all the hair on my head. Again. But I decided that I'd keep going on my journey and when I reach my goal, I'll probably even it out.









These are my coilies while coily and also stretched out. Again, my camera stinks. Big time. Ugh. But I'm getting there. I could be SL cause it goes a little past the frame of the picture. 

I'm posting this in the middle of the night because I start in a new classroom tomorrow with middle schoolers and I don't know what to do with my hair. Wigging it will mean I'll have to keep wigging it. Natural and I'll have to figure out how to wear my hair while its so thin.


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 3, 2013)

Update photo.  Cowashing often is working!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 3, 2013)

Yipes apemay1969! no bueno  Luckily, it's just hair and will fill in in a couple months.
___

It's crochet braid time for me too. I crocheted all through spring and half of summer. It's time to go back because the scissors keep tempting me...they just call my name all day err day 

Will spend this week doing an indigo to get it nice and black to easily match extensions, protein Rx it, moisturize and moisturize again. 

Wonder if there's a good place online to order bulk 3c-4a synthetic hair online. Ideas anyone? Need a change and I pretty much wore out all the local shops...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 3, 2013)

Sigh...I can't see anyone's pics today for some reason!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 3, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> Ok. I tried to battle with braids again and I again lost the fight. Ugh. I thought it would be cute to do crochet braids with human hair. Horrible human hair at that. I put a dot of glue cause I'm an idiot and didn't think that it would leak to my own hair. I thought that I had left enough room. Long story short (I know. Too late) but I had to wack out a hunk of hair on my already thin crown and a chunk out of the back.
> 
> I couldn't get pictures of the back with my 2megapixel pay as you go phone while I'm waiting for my replacement iPhone. I couldn't wait either.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry to hear about your setback apemay1969 Try using jbco on the scalp in those thinning areas to kick start the growth and thicken up what is there.  Also ayurvedic powders can help strengthen if not thicken as well.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes  apemay1969  Wenbev gave you some good advice. I actually 4got I even use those powders bc they are apart of my regimen and they do help strengthen the hair. Take a look at the ayurvedic thread.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 4, 2013)

Man, I did a bun today and my crown looked like a comb-over. I may have to wig it until that fills in cause I'm too cool for this. I want a full lace but I also like driving and eating.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 4, 2013)

I did the flatiron with curlwax and this is just too much grease. Damn. I'm washing it tonight n rollerseting. It may look wack for the first week but will eventually get trained and look better. We'll see.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2013)

I scheduled my first official rollerset at the salon for the end of October. I am hoping to have an extra inch of hair by then so hoping it will come out nicely.

I do my own rollerset but want to see what a salon finish looks like so I can get some tips.  I also want to get that nice scalp massage that I miss at the salon.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 4, 2013)

^^^faithVA your hair looks awesome in that avie!


And I think I'll do a protein deep condition.  CPR has protein right?  I'd rather ORS Mayo, but I know I already have CPR at home.  Then after that I'll do my regular Suave Humectant Poo and Con, NTM, and rollerset.  And I'll just need to find some headwrap/headband alternatives for when it gets boring.  I say that 2-3 times a year, but I really do.  I'd totally do some pretty silk handscarves as headbands, but I want something work-appropriate and that just blends in well.  Solid, dark colors, not too much shine.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 4, 2013)

Also, I always feel like I should have my hairline showing...instead of putting the scarf along my forehead w/ no hair showing.  Idk why but seems like it makes a difference.  But it seems easier to do w/ the regular headband than the scarves.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2013)

^^Thank You. I appreciate that. 

Cant wait to see everyone's progress in December.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 4, 2013)

What yall doing?

I want to go home and wash my hair.


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm living vicariously through yalls (Paula Dean?) hair stories and pictures.  Im on week 3 and a half with these cornrows...under this wig.  Can you sense my unhappiness?  I wanna play in my hair too!  I may unleash the demon tomorrow.  I'm supposed to wait until Monday...I have no self control.  I need a length check in my life!


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 4, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> ^^^faithVA your hair looks awesome in that avie!
> 
> 
> And I think I'll do a protein deep condition.  CPR has protein right?  I'd rather ORS Mayo, but I know I already have CPR at home.  Then after that I'll do my regular Suave Humectant Poo and Con, NTM, and rollerset.  And I'll just need to find some headwrap/headband alternatives for when it gets boring.  I say that 2-3 times a year, but I really do.  I'd totally do some pretty silk handscarves as headbands, but I want something work-appropriate and that just blends in well.  Solid, dark colors, not too much shine.


 
I used to LOVE that motions cpr when I was relaxed!


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 4, 2013)

I may just mix up some henna and brew tea while I'm at the gym tonight.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 4, 2013)

Evallusion said:


> I'm living vicariously through yalls (Paula Dean?) hair stories and pictures.  Im on week 3 and a half with these cornrows...under this wig.  Can you sense my unhappiness?  I wanna play in my hair too!  I may unleash the demon tomorrow.  I'm supposed to wait until Monday...I have no self control.  I need a length check in my life!



Evallusion
I know what you mean about playin in my hair. I bought weave months ago but never got it done. I tried crochet weave but took it right out. Now I wanna have my DD give me yarn braids when she gets back for Thanksgiving. Im gonna miss doing my diy DCs.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 4, 2013)

Wenbev
I mixed my henna this morning. I could tell right away that I got good color release bc it stained my fingers. Thinking about adding chlorella, coconut milk powder and SAA powder to my usual mix. Cant wait to get home!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 4, 2013)

Didn't do CPR. But washed all that curl wax out and did rollerset. Even if it's a lil frizzy tomorrow it'll be so nice to just comb it back and run my hands through my hair lol. The frizz will go away once my hair gets used to getting the daily moisture. Might take about a week. Still plan to wear a scarf or bandana headband


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 4, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Wenbev
> I mixed my henna this morning. I could tell right away that I got good color release bc it stained my fingers. Thinking about adding chlorella, coconut milk powder and SAA powder to my usual mix. Cant wait to get home!



mshoneyfly What kind of henna do you use? I use jamila to cover my greys or nupur to stretch my jamila

I've thought about adding chlorella to my henna, but figured I would have to add too much to make a difference. And I take about 18g of it anyway  I added a full fat yogurt to my henna mix once and my hair was so hard and the curls were so tight while rinsing the henna I wanted to cry.  I know others have had luck, but I dont do proteins in henna anymore.  
My mix is jamila henna, warm tea and a splash of cranberry or some other acidic juice.  I'll let it sit for an hour then add a couple drops of patchouli essential oil and some large squirts of agave nectar or honey.  The agave or honey makes it sooo easy to rinse.  I dont wait for the dye release anymore, I still get really good grey hair coverage even when I leave it in for three to four hours.
I heart henna


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 5, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Wenbev
> I mixed my henna this morning. I could tell right away that I got good color release bc it stained my fingers. Thinking about adding chlorella, coconut milk powder and SAA powder to my usual mix. Cant wait to get home!



oh mshoneyfly where do you get the silk amino acids?  I'm interested.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 5, 2013)

Wenbev
I PMd you

ETA: i use the same two brands mixed together for basically the same reasons.  Im afraid to take chlorella orally. I have a whole jar that I just opened tonight!  I love the silk powder in my DCs and leave ins.

I just posted my henna process in the coffee, tea, ayurvedic thread


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 5, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Wenbev
> I PMd you
> 
> ETA: i use the same two brands mixed together for basically the same reasons.  Im afraid to take chlorella orally. I have a whole jar that I just opened tonight!  I love the silk powder in my DCs and leave ins.
> ...



mshoneyfly
I got it thanks again! I'll check that thread out. 
Nooo, dont be scared, its wnderful! Check out this thread if you havent already, so much infoformation.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=329287&highlight=what+about+chlorella
If you have any questions feel free to ask, i've been taking chlorella for just about a year now.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 6, 2013)

Update:
My henna rinsed out nicely without that bone dry feeling I usually get. My hair is STRONG, moist and with beautiful color. I will be mixing that chlorella into my DCs and treatments from now on. Taking it orally might upset my stomach too much. Sometimes I don't drink enough water too. 

Ive started back taking my Toji pure density hair vitamins. The directions say take two in the am and two in the pm but I think this is too much. I take one a day   i like them though. I also take one biotin 5000 mcg on most days.

 Sometimes I skip a day of vitamins just to allow my system to 'catch up' and rest so to speak. I have to take them on a full stomach too or I get nauseous. If I feel I haven't drank enough water, I will skip a day. Don't want to get constipated   If I worked out Id prob drink more

Just moisturized with my beloved Shea Moisture restorative conditioner  I will baggy overnight to keep the moisture going

HHHG!!!


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 6, 2013)

I've had henna in my hair since 10:30 this morning, haven't done a henna in 6 weeks so I this is going to be a really long henna day today.  
Mixed up a box of jamila with a mix of nettle, rooibos, horsetail and decaf black teas, let it sit for an hour. Then added a couple drops of patchouli essential oil and agave.  Going over to trader joes for a bottle of sesame oil to start oil pulling tomorrow.


----------



## naija24 (Sep 6, 2013)

I wish my hair was longer and had more body. It looks sometimes like its molded to my head  :/ especially when I moisture and seal. I don't like roller sets cuz it gives me grandma hair right now. 

Not sure what to do


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2013)

[USER=380627 said:
			
		

> naija24[/USER];18939383]I wish my hair was longer and had more body. It looks sometimes like its molded to my head  :/ especially when I moisture and seal. I don't like roller sets cuz it gives me grandma hair right now.
> 
> Not sure what to do



Have you tried rollersetting and then wrapping it and then tying it with a scarf to loosen the girls? 

When I was relaxed my stylist would rollerset, wrap and then put me under hte dryer again with one of those white bands. That should give you a really nice bob.

You can also set your hair on bigger rollers so you have more volume and less curl.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 6, 2013)

It's been such a long week for me. I haven't been on really to post but just read some to get my mind off of things going on. Yesterday we got some news that we knew was coming for a while now. My mom has been getting chemo for 18 months and has had it changed 4 times. Nothing is working and the cancer has spread to her lymph nodes.   :'(  this was not the news we wanted to hear.  I'm devastated and on top of it all we are going to have some drama if my mom does not get better and God decides to take her home. Why does money always come in between family?  We have 1 person in our family from my mom's kids  who is all about just the money and it hurts us. I think everyone tends to have that one person and we (my mom's kids) are trying to figure out what to do. Anyway I just needed to vent bc I've been keeping it in and have basically been my family's back bone through out this all. I'm the youngest of the children and the one who stepped up to take care of my mom, grandma,  and disabled sister. I've always helped take care of them but this has been difficult. Anyway I need to go back and see what you ladies wrote.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2013)

[USER=330401 said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow[/USER];18939895]It's been such a long week for me. I haven't been on really to post but just read some to get my mind off of things going on. Yesterday we got some news that we knew was coming for a while now. My mom has been getting chemo for 18 months and has had it changed 4 times. Nothing is working and the cancer has spread to her lymph nodes.   :'(  this was not the news we wanted to hear.  I'm devastated and on top of it all we are going to have some drama if my mom does not get better and God decides to take her home. Why does money always come in between family?  We have 1 person in our family from my mom's kids  who is all about just the money and it hurts us. I think everyone tends to have that one person and we (my mom's kids) are trying to figure out what to do. Anyway I just needed to vent bc I've been keeping it in and have basically been my family's back bone through out this all. I'm the youngest of the children and the one who stepped up to take care of my mom, grandma,  and disabled sister. I've always helped take care of them but this has been difficult. Anyway I need to go back and see what you ladies wrote.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



It is ok to vent. I am sorry your mom received the news she did. My mom just passed in June. Feel free to pm if you want to vent or just release anything. I will be a listening ear. I will keep you, your mom and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 6, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow I'm so sorry to hear about your ma.  Thoughts and prayers are with you.  It is not easy being the lone caregiver when you have siblings and other family members that don't pitch in. Money always makes people crazy.  Just breathe girl, sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## ronie (Sep 6, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> It's been such a long week for me. I haven't been on really to post but just read some to get my mind off of things going on. Yesterday we got some news that we knew was coming for a while now. My mom has been getting chemo for 18 months and has had it changed 4 times. Nothing is working and the cancer has spread to her lymph nodes.   :'(  this was not the news we wanted to hear.  I'm devastated and on top of it all we are going to have some drama if my mom does not get better and God decides to take her home. Why does money always come in between family?  We have 1 person in our family from my mom's kids  who is all about just the money and it hurts us. I think everyone tends to have that one person and we (my mom's kids) are trying to figure out what to do. Anyway I just needed to vent bc I've been keeping it in and have basically been my family's back bone through out this all. I'm the youngest of the children and the one who stepped up to take care of my mom, grandma,  and disabled sister. I've always helped take care of them but this has been difficult. Anyway I need to go back and see what you ladies wrote.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Sorry to hear about your mom, and your situation. Sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 6, 2013)

just washed out the henna after 7 hrs. The horsetail tea helped greatly with the rinse out. amazing! rinsed with water and only used conditioner 2x to rinse out the rest.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 6, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> just washed out the henna after 7 hrs. The horsetail tea helped greatly with the rinse out. amazing! rinsed with water and only used conditioner 2x to rinse out the rest.



I've never left my hendigo in for more than 2 hours....wow 7 hours . That's gr8 it rinsed out easily.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you ladies for the well wishes! It really does mean a lot. 


So where are y'all getting the SAA from?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2013)

I dusted my ends tonight. Want to make sure I keep retaining. I hate dusting/trimming. It seems to take forever. But I'm done now. I will do a protein treatment this weekend to give my hair some added strength.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 6, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I've never left my hendigo in for more than 2 hours....wow 7 hours . That's gr8 it rinsed out easily.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Girl when I first starting using henna, I used to do it overnight!!! Normally, I only do three hours max since I've been using henna for almost three years. But bc I hadn't done a henna treat in over a month and I had ALOT of grey hairs, I wanted to make sure they were all covered.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 6, 2013)

Im all set to henna my roots only two weeks from now. I wanna keep my NG stretched as much as possible


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm so inconsistent with posting, y'all just gonna have to just love me anyway  

Ok so I hope these cell block A twists magically turn into a good twistout. I'm skill-challenge. I can't wait til I can make a ponytail.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 7, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I'm so inconsistent with posting, y'all just gonna have to just love me anyway
> 
> Ok so I hope these cell block A twists magically turn into a good twistout. I'm skill-challenge. I can't wait til I can make a ponytail.



That looks like it's going to be one nice looking chunky twistout!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm tired of short hair 

I was looking at my measurements, I will be lucky to hit APL by the end of next year. Hopefully I can hit full SL by the spring.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm tired of short hair
> 
> I was looking at my measurements, I will be lucky to hit APL by the end of next year. Hopefully I can hit full SL by the spring.



Aww it will be alright faith. Even though my hair is where it's at I still feel the same way as you do. I feel like my hair is short (bc it is lol) and it seems like it's taking forever...I said I was going to measure this month or next but I'm not. I'm going to wait til the end of the year. I don't want to be disappointed so soon.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 7, 2013)

The results:






Not bad for a first try. I also plan in trying flexi rods soon


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> The results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's cute. How many braids did you have?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Aww it will be alright faith. Even though my hair is where it's at I still feel the same way as you do. I feel like my hair is short (bc it is lol) and it seems like it's taking forever...I said I was going to measure this month or next but I'm not. I'm going to wait til the end of the year. I don't want to be disappointed so soon.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



bah humbug! I may feel more optimistic after I finish my hair. I'm tired of doing my hair. When I get a chance to put it up I will.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> That's cute. How many braids did you have?



I did about 20 2 strand twist with as I am twisting-something. Used Oyin burnt sugar pomade for take down.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> bah humbug! I may feel more optimistic after I finish my hair. I'm tired of doing my hair. When I get a chance to put it up I will.



Girl if you tired of doing your hair already imagine when you get to your goal length lol!!! And you betta not cut it either!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 7, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> The results:
> 
> Not bad for a first try. I also plan in trying flexi rods soon



This is ubber cute!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm tired of short hair
> 
> I was looking at my measurements, I will be lucky to hit APL by the end of next year. Hopefully I can hit full SL by the spring.



Me too faithVA!  My goal is grazing APL by the end of 2014 which would be nothing short of a miracle. I'm sure you'll be APL way before me. Your hair seems to be thriving. 

 I got my hair trimmed a few days ago into an ear length bob and I like it.  I had to cut to even out my nape due to tying my durag too tight underneath my wigs. Even though it's so hard being patient while growing out a pixie cut, I'm really liking my new hairdo and I'm determined to keep my ends healthy and simplify my regimen to retain length from here on out.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Girl if you tired of doing your hair already imagine when you get to your goal length lol!!! And you betta not cut it either!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



When my hair is longer I can do like APrayer4Hair and put in 20 twists and go  Now I have to put in 2.5 to 3 hours worth of twist to get me through the week. When I can style my hair in an hour I will feel much better 

I won't be cutting any healthy hair


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Me too faithVA!  My goal is grazing APL by the end of 2014 which would be nothing short of a miracle. I'm sure you'll be APL way before me. Your hair seems to be thriving.
> 
> I got my hair trimmed a few days ago into an ear length bob and I like it.  I had to cut to even out my nape due to tying my durag too tight underneath my wigs. Even though it's so hard being patient while growing out a pixie cut, I'm really liking my new hairdo and I'm determined to keep my ends healthy and simplify my regimen to retain length from here on out.



My hair is getting better but it is still just growing at an average rate. Even though my nape is grazing SL, the rest of my hair has many inches to go. Most of my hair is just reaching the bottom of my ear which makes my  hair most nape length. 

I know it is getting there. I just need to stop thinking about 6 more months of twisting my hair


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 7, 2013)

Idk...thinking of going back natural. I say that now, but not making any real plans. All I know is the daily washing I coming back into rotation and feeling like a habit and I like it. And the scarf headbands I was rocking today weren't bad. And...I've been looking at a lot of natural YT videos (that's the culprit right there). My hair isn't all the way relaxed anyway; my airdried rollersets have a blow-dried natural look anyway, so for heat-less styles I'm better off looking at natural looks anyway.

All I do know is that I'm under the dryer now with WGO on my scalp and Cholesterol on my strands (products that worked good on my natural hair back in the day). I'd like to do this as a weekly treatment. And that I don't want to use anymore heat until the end of the year. So I'll let that be my first phase and go from there.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 7, 2013)

So kind of a transitioning along the way type of thing.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm tired of short hair
> 
> I was looking at my measurements, I will be lucky to hit APL by the end of next year. Hopefully I can hit full SL by the spring.



faithVA
I feel you on the short hair thing. I made 10 weeks post texturizer today. Ive got some good, strong NG BUT its not that much. I wanna see some MAJOR growth and retention...RIGHT NOW!!!

:sigh:


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> When my hair is longer I can do like APrayer4Hair and put in 20 twists and go  Now I have to put in 2.5 to 3 hours worth of twist to get me through the week. When I can style my hair in an hour I will feel much better
> 
> I won't be cutting any healthy hair



Yeah I gotcha I understand what you mean.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 7, 2013)

APrayer4Hair
Very cute twist out!!  So defined and gorgeous texture.


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 7, 2013)

My fast behind took my cornrows out and unleashed the demon. What in the H.E. Double Hockey sticks was i thinking?!? I was immediately discouraged and wound up having to go to work with deep conditioner still in my hair.  Picture an angry black woman with a plastic cap on and a wig overtop of that...in the summertime...for 8 hours!!  No bueno.  

After work I managed to get it halfway braided down and mashed it back down under my wig (See how happy i am?!?...ohmmmm)  I actually caught a cramp in my hand and wrist trying to wrestle this stuff.  I can't wait till my hair falls! Im so sick of it growing upwards trying to reach the heavens.  Anyhow, im gettin my cornrows done over Monday.  Im done ranting.  Good day and good night.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2013)

Evallusion said:


> My fast behind took my cornrows out and unleashed the demon. What in the H.E. Double Hockey sticks was i thinking?!? I was immediately discouraged and wound up having to go to work with deep conditioner still in my hair.  Picture an angry black woman with a plastic cap on and a wig overtop of that...in the summertime...for 8 hours!!  No bueno.
> 
> After work I managed to get it halfway braided down and mashed it back down under my wig (See how happy i am?!?...ohmmmm)  I actually caught a cramp in my hand and wrist trying to wrestle this stuff.  I can't wait till my hair falls! Im so sick of it growing upwards trying to reach the heavens.  Anyhow, im gettin my cornrows done over Monday.  Im done ranting.  Good day and good night.



That's a lot of hair girl  At least you had a wig


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 8, 2013)

Other threads talk about how hard it is to go from SL to APL or APL to BSL..

No. Just no.

The worst stretch is going from a fade or 1-2" twa to SL. This mess takes at LEAST a year. And for us slow growers or fine heads who have to dust often add 6 months to that!!! And let us all pray that we don't get a set back cuz that could add more months.

My sides and crown need to drop past my ears or I'm really going off!

Just venting. 

le sigh...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Other threads talk about how hard it is to go from SL to APL or APL to BSL..
> 
> No. Just no.
> 
> ...



We aren't going to have any set backs. We are all going to behave ourselves and support each other 

But yeah that talk about getting to APL being hard is crazy. We should slap every person that says that


----------



## Penelope74 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think its to late for me to join, but I'm cheering yall on from the side lines!!!

My hair is el/nl somewhere in between. Growing kinda quickly, but not as fast as my nails!!! Can't waittill the next SL challenge comes up!!! I'M ALL IN IT!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2013)

[USER=396949 said:
			
		

> Penelope74[/USER];18944189]I think its to late for me to join, but I'm cheering yall on from the side lines!!!
> 
> My hair is el/nl somewhere in between. Growing kinda quickly, but not as fast as my nails!!! Can't waittill the next SL challenge comes up!!! I'M ALL IN IT!!!!



You need to join us now so you can roll into the APL challenge with us. 

Quite a few of us are El/NL so you are just in time.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 8, 2013)

It aint too late Penelope74! Just welcome yerself right on in!  We got plenty room 

BTW APrayer4Hair that twist out is AMAZING--and  the cut is amazing.

Thanks faithVA. Just having a moment...this thread (and you!!) has been amazing support through the tough learning and short stages. Thank ya'll!


----------



## Penelope74 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cool,,, I'm soooo in. Idk how to post pics tho,,, but I'll try
This pic was about 1year ago. 


This one is current. It's growing GOOD in the crown area,, but not so good around the nape. Any suggestions???



My avatar is my usual style...


----------



## Penelope74 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, THIS is the current one.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> We aren't going to have any set backs. We are all going to behave ourselves and support each other
> 
> But yeah that talk about getting to APL being hard is crazy. We should slap every person that says that



I refuse to have another setback! I'm not trying anything new.  Well I want to try a conditioner, something a. Little heavier for my new growth.  I need to get some more one&only Argan oil or fantasia ic serum. I don't need to bun until I get some more length. There is a hair candy that just holds my hair in place without coiling my ends up.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2013)

[USER=396949 said:
			
		

> Penelope74[/USER];18944295]Sorry, THIS is the current one.
> 
> View attachment 224215



Tell us more about your nape. What is it doing? What have you tried?

Share your entire regimen with us and we might be able to give some tips.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> shortdub78;18944741[/USER]]I refuse to have another setback! I'm not trying anything new.  Well I want to try a conditioner, something a. Little heavier for my new growth.  I need to get some more one&only Argan oil or fantasia ic serum. I don't need to bun until I get some more length. There is a hair candy that just holds my hair in place without coiling my ends up.



What hair candy is that?  You should be fine trying a new conditioner.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> What hair candy is that?  You should be fine trying a new conditioner.



I gotta get on my computer to show u. But its a holder. A hole on each side and it has a stick that u slide through. U can find them at the bss for $2


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I gotta get on my computer to show u. But its a holder. A hole on each side and it has a stick that u slide through. U can find them at the bss for $2



I want to try curls unleash. I want to order silk dreams, but I'm kinda low on product for me and my dd. I want to try it on her today.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> shortdub78;18945037[/USER]]I gotta get on my computer to show u. But its a holder. A hole on each side and it has a stick that u slide through. U can find them at the bss for $2



How long is your hair? How are you wearing it? Are you twisting your hair up and then using it? Or are you pulling it down like in a ponytail? 

I think I have what you are talking about, but I don't think I ever had enough hair to wear it. I have all kinds of hair candy but no hair


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> How long is your hair? How are you wearing it? Are you twisting your hair up and then using it? Or are you pulling it down like in a ponytail?
> 
> I think I have what you are talking about, but I don't think I ever had enough hair to wear it. I have all kinds of hair candy but no hair



I pull it up. My hair is sl now, but I won't truly claim it until November. I tried to take a pic, but it isn't good.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I pull it up. My hair is sl now, but I won't truly claim it until November. I tried to take a pic, but it isn't good.
> 
> View attachment 224283



Thank You. I swear taking good pictures may be harder than retaining hair


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I pull it up. My hair is sl now, but I won't truly claim it until November. I tried to take a pic, but it isn't good.



Excuse the face. I'm keeping it a little too real!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Thank You. I swear taking good pictures may be harder than retaining hair



Lol it is! I'm not gonna get that curls unleashed. Too many bad reviews.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Excuse the face. I'm keeping it a little too real!
> 
> View attachment 224285



Nice hair. You have a very nice bob. Can't wait to see it again in December.

Can't wait to see all of the December updates 

We have about 16 more weeks. That is still a lot of time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Nice hair. You have a very nice bob. Can't wait to see it again in December.
> 
> Can't wait to see all of the December updates
> 
> We have about 16 more weeks. That is still a lot of time.



I got 13 weeks of new growth. I tried to straighten as best as I could. I would love to wait until December to relax again, but that may be doing too much. Can't wait to see the updates too


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 8, 2013)

shortdub78
Girl, your hair is super gorgeous. And you're already SL in the front!!  I love it!!

Penelope74
  the more the merrier!!  Yes we need to know your regimen to give advice


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 8, 2013)

shortdub78 gorg hair!
Penelope74 welcome and share your regimen!
DarkJoy I feel like I've been at this length for two+ years, so I'm feeling your rant. I made it to BSL from 2inches of hair in three years decided to get a silkener.  Had to big chop again but it seems my hair is taking longer to grow.  

We'll make it full SL and beyond!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 8, 2013)

Penelope74 hey girl welcome! 

shortdub that hair is bomb.com hunny. Gorg bob and also I might add you do look full SL however I'm not the one to throw people out lol. Shoot if left up to me I'd be walking round here BsL still on the SL thread lol don't judge me, I just don't want to leave!  Naw but really we do get to know each other and then you have to move on like in school where you in a brand new class and don't know anyone.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Penelope74 (Sep 8, 2013)

@mshoneyfly 


Wenbev

Here my "normal' regemin, right now I am DIY relaxed probably every 4 months with a mild relaxed, and coming out of EL. I usually wear my hair like my picture but I’m getting married next year 2015 (saving for big wedding and MEGA Honeymoon) and I want at least BSL. My ULTIMATE goal is MBL.
I’m on a vitamin regime of 3,00mg MSM, 400mcg Folic Acid, 50mg Zinc, B- Complex, Calcium, 10,000mg Biotin, Nature’s Bounty Hair Skin and Nails, Iron, 2000 mg Fish oil. I drink water, but probably not as much as I should. I Co-Wash 3x’s per week with Pantene Truly Natural, and DC w/ Palmers Coconut Protein Pack. I oil nightly with Aragon oil, Vitamin E oil, EVOO, and I SWEAR by Wild Grow with the red top and KEMI OYL. I’ve tried everything from MN7 to inversion. 
My hair is growing and a nice pace, but my nails have to be trimmed it seems like every week, they grow so fast. 
Now I’m wondering if I am leaving anything out. I read up on the hair type but its hard to understand because I've been relaxed so long, I'm not sure what my 'naural" state is. 
What is tea rinses? i see people say its good for hair.
I’m also trying to get away from heat, but since my hair is shorter I don’t know what else to do with it short of just slicking it back which is a for my line of work. I'm thinking about rocking a nice wig.


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 8, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Excuse the face. I'm keeping it a little too real!



OMG!!!!  Your hair is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Penelope74 hey girl welcome!
> 
> shortdub that hair is bomb.com hunny. Gorg bob and also I might add you do look full SL however I'm not the one to throw people out lol. Shoot if left up to me I'd be walking round here BsL still on the SL thread lol don't judge me, I just don't want to leave!  Naw but really we do get to know each other and then you have to move on like in school where you in a brand new class and don't know anyone.
> 
> ...



Thank you ladies! Please don't kick me out! I felt like the earth crack and I fell in when I left the bsl challenge! Don't let the world end on me now! I'm riding with ya'll so we can cross this apl and beyond!


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 8, 2013)

Penelope74
Congrats on your engagement and upcoming wedding!! Wow! You are doing ALOT of vitamins!  I could never remember to take them all.  A tea rinse is brewing a strong batch of teas or herbs to rinse your hair as a final rinse or to put under your DC. Caffeinated black and green tea supposedly block DHT to stop shedding.  Personally, I've used decaf teas and herbs from my garden to reduce shedding, add slip when rinsing/detangling, impart shine and overall hair lusciousness! And sometimes a little extra color. 

You mentioned in an earlier post that your nape was suffering; I would ask that you reevaluate how you detangle in that area, confirm that you are rinsing all cleansing/conditioning products from that area extra well, notice the way your nape hair feels compared to the rest of your hair especially since you are doing a long stretch between chem treatments. 

Limit your heat usage to 2x a month, try twist outs or braidouts with a headband or wig it.  In you do wig it, make sure you take care of your hair underneath. 

Does your conditioning cowash have sulfates, parabens, etc? May want to switch... Also add some JBCO to the nape area to help it catch up to the rest of your hair and try pre-poos with oils as well.  Sorry to be lengthy...


----------



## Outlook (Sep 8, 2013)

So think I'll start an end of the year no-heat challenge. Feeling my lil scarf today and threw on some earrings too.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 8, 2013)

Outlook said:


> So think I'll start an end of the year no-heat challenge. Feeling my lil scarf today and threw on some earrings too.



Welcome Outlook


----------



## Penelope74 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wenbev

Congrats on your engagement and upcoming wedding!! Wow! You are doing ALOT of vitamins! I could never remember to take them all.  
*The vitamins is the easy part, my D/H bought me a Am/Pm pill box that I pack once per week. So it's as easy as popping open the top and dumpint them out. GREAT INVENTION*
 A tea rinse is brewing a strong batch of teas or herbs to rinse your hair as a final rinse or to put under your DC. Caffeinated black and green tea supposedly block DHT to stop shedding. Personally, I've used decaf teas and herbs from my garden to reduce shedding, add slip when rinsing/detangling, impart shine and overall hair lusciousness! And sometimes a little extra color. 
*Can I use just regular Green Tea bags or is it a certain type of tea?*

You mentioned in an earlier post that your nape was suffering; I would ask that you reevaluate how you detangle in that area, confirm that you are rinsing all cleansing/conditioning products from that area extra well, notice the way your nape hair feels compared to the rest of your hair especially since you are doing a long stretch between chem treatments. 

*I noticed that in the top of my head there is NG but none on the nape. My hair feels the same all over.* *I'm pretty sure im getting all he product out when I shampoo it. *

Limit your heat usage to 2x a month, try twist outs or braidouts with a headband or wig it. In you do wig it, make sure you take care of your hair underneath. 
*As far as a np heat style, what about if I oil and wrap it up at night, wear it wrapped in the circle all day, comb out at night, re-oil and do it all over again. would that be considered a pritective style. I know it's no heat. *
Does your conditioning cowash have sulfates, parabens, etc? May want to switch... Also add some JBCO to the nape area to help it catch up to the rest of your hair and try pre-poos with oils as well. 
*I'm not sure if Co-wash by pantene has those sulfates or parabens in it, cause I dont know WHAT those are in the 1st place.* 

Sorry to be lengthy...  *Lengthy is good, more information = better understanding*


----------



## Penelope74 (Sep 8, 2013)

Outlook

I'd be up for a no heat challenge,,, but would that include my darling hair dryer? (I'm feeling a little anxiety coming on already.....)


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 8, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Excuse the face. I'm keeping it a little too real!



Girl, your bob is nice. Your hair is nice and thick!


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 8, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Thank you ladies! Please don't kick me out! I felt like the earth crack and I fell in when I left the bsl challenge! Don't let the world end on me now! I'm riding with ya'll so we can cross this apl and beyond!



Nobody is kicking anybody out  definitely sticking it together.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 8, 2013)

Penelope74

*Can I use just regular Green Tea bags or is it a certain type of tea?*
Yes you can!!!

*As far as a np heat style, what about if I oil and wrap it up at night, wear it wrapped in the circle all day, comb out at night, re-oil and do it all over again. would that be considered a pritective style. I know it's no heat. *
Yes, that sounds like a protective style to me! 

*I'm not sure if Co-wash by pantene has those sulfates or parabens in it, cause I dont know WHAT those are in the 1st place.* 
LOL, no worries! An example would be Sodium Lauryl Sulfate or methylparaben or diisodecyl phthalate in the ingredient list


----------



## Outlook (Sep 8, 2013)

Penelope74 said:


> @Outlook
> 
> I'd be up for a no heat challenge,,, but would that include my darling hair dryer? (I'm feeling a little anxiety coming on already.....)


 

lol uhhh....how are u using the hair dryer?  I'll use mine for weekly deep conditions and on my rollersets when I've washed too later.  Either time I'll be under there like 15-30min max.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2013)

Well dang! What y'all doing in here. I have to go catch up now


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Penelope74 hey girl welcome!
> 
> shortdub that hair is bomb.com hunny. Gorg bob and also I might add you do look full SL however I'm not the one to throw people out lol. Shoot if left up to me I'd be walking round here BsL still on the SL thread lol don't judge me, I just don't want to leave!  Naw but really we do get to know each other and then you have to move on like in school where you in a brand new class and don't know anyone.
> 
> ...



Yeah trying to get people out of these threads is crazy. It's like trying to get grown kids to move out of the house   Speaking of which, where is MsMomo?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Yeah trying to get people out of these threads is crazy. It's like trying to get grown kids to move out of the house   Speaking of which, where is MsMomo?



Hahahaha

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Penelope74 (Sep 8, 2013)

Outlook

Sad to say, I'm talking about my beloved hand held dryer. She is a help to me because when it air dries,, it liike like I stuck my tongue in a socket!!! So Idk if a no heat challenge will be so easy for me.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 8, 2013)

Penelope74 said:


> @mshoneyfly
> 
> Wenbev
> 
> ...



Penelope74
Im sure you can make it to your goal. Congrats on your vitamin regimen. Im doin good if I remember to take mine 4x a week 

About your regimen:  
Do you ever use a clarifying/chelating poo? I think one or more of the products you named have silicones that can build up and cause breakage. Also, if you use a no lye relaxer, the mineral deposits from relaxer and/or if you have hard water that can cause buildup, dryness and then breakage. 

If you use protein 3x per week your hair must really love it. Mine does too but you might need a moisture DC too for if you decide to clarify/chelate once a month or so. The cowashing must be giving you all the moisture you need without using a water based moisturizer between washes. 

To learn your hair type, stretch as long as possible and examine your new growth closely. The cones also coat and tame the hair so may not be showing the real texture of your NG. 

You may wanna read the coffee, tea ayurvedic thread from the beginning. Diff teas have diff benefits to hair ; moisture, thickening, strength, stop shedding, etc. A rinse is just pouring the brewed tea over the hair and scalp after shampoo or after DC. You can also google the name of the tea to learn its benefits for hair. Many on this board get their teas from Vitacost. 

If everything is going well then you may not need to change much. 

Again, Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## londonfog (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello My Lovelies!!  Welcome to all the new ladies!!  It appears that December is coming up on us pretty fast huh?!! 

I had to go back quite a few pages to get caught up!  This upcoming weekend, I was thinking about doing either a sew-in or crochet braids (both DIY) but I'm sticking to a budget so it'll be the less expensive of the two.  My ends are starting to be dry from being up in a lil bun under my phony pony (despite my efforts to M&S twice a day) so I'm gonna add a couple co-washes & an extra moisturizing DC in this week before I braid it.  If I don't do the sew-in or crochet braids then I'll get another pony (cuz the honey that I have won't make it past next weekend) & add co-washing & an extra DC back to my regimen.  

I normally do my poo with CON Ultra moisturizing poo (sulfate) on the weekends & poo mid-week with Organix Tea Tree & Mint (sulfate free) mid-week so I think I'll cut the CON from weekly use to once a month & work with sulfate free to combat the dry ends.  I can't be losing progress thinking I'm protective styling on my lil ends & they withering away!!  Matter of fact....I think I'm about to go co-wash now!! HHJ ladies!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey Ladies,
I think I finally made myself a bun...with my own hair!!  When I look at the pic I cant believe its my hair!

So what do you think??  Does this look like a real bun??


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I think I finally made myself a bun...with my own hair!!  When I look at the pic I cant believe its my hair!
> 
> So what do you think??  Does this look like a real bun??
> ...



You people are killing me. That bun is beautiful and huge looking. 

I'm so frickin jealous. I feel some kinda way


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I think I finally made myself a bun...with my own hair!!  When I look at the pic I cant believe its my hair!
> 
> So what do you think??  Does this look like a real bun??



That bun looks good! That looks like a lot of hair.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 8, 2013)

This one is a better pic



faithVA
I Know, right???  I swear Ive never had a lot of hair. My hair has always been fine; thats why I cant believe it!!  Thanks!

xu93texas
Girl perception is everything and looks can certainly be deceiving!!!  Thanks a bunch!!

londonfog
Thanks Girl!!


----------



## londonfog (Sep 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I think I finally made myself a bun...with my own hair!! When I look at the pic I cant believe its my hair!
> 
> So what do you think?? Does this look like a real bun??
> ...


 
Loves it!! That bun is huge & gorgeous honey!!


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 8, 2013)

OMG. mshoneyfly that is the most beautiful bun I have seen yet!!!!!  Deets pleezzzzz!!!!  Wow! Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I think I finally made myself a bun...with my own hair!!  When I look at the pic I cant believe its my hair!
> 
> So what do you think??  Does this look like a real bun??



Giiiiirl this just gave me life....I need deets please. See now I want to do a bun. But mine won't be big and beautiful as your. I love it.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 8, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow
Jobwright
 

Well,  Im 10 weeks post texturizer and just did a fresh henna followed by a shikakai, tulsi dc treatment. Maybe all those variables gave me extra thickness. Used a keratin VO5 to cowash out. 

I did a light blowdry with D&L 6-week anti reversion creme. It got so straight that I decided not to flatiron. Just raked the hair up with fingers, did a lose 2-strand twist, rolled the end under with my finger and pinned right in the center. Put one more pin in center right side bc it looked lopsided. Tied the edges and front with a long skinny scarf for a few, then took off and put on stretchy headbands. 

Thats it!!  I watched 50-leven YT vids on buns for short relaxed hair, too


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> Jobwright
> 
> 
> ...



Now watch I try this and it will be a supreme mess. But I'm gonna try...


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I think I finally made myself a bun...with my own hair!!  When I look at the pic I cant believe its my hair!
> 
> So what do you think??  Does this look like a real bun??
> ...


 
mshoneyfly You know I'm hating on your bun right now right? It is beautiful girl!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 8, 2013)

Jobwright
I think the trick is: dont put any moisturizer on the length and ends of hair. That will make them too soft to stand up the way you want. I got that tip from a YTer


----------



## tequilad28 (Sep 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Jobwright
> I think the trick is: dont put any moisturizer on the length and ends of hair. That will make them too soft to stand up the way you want. I got that tip from a YTer



Omg im sooo disgusted lolol your bun is GORGEOUS!  Im jealous.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly

If I have to come back in here and keep starring and obsessing over your darn bun...Im going to make a thread about it lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Sep 8, 2013)

i am an inch to the base of my neck and 2 inches from SL in the back. pretty happy. So yes, in two touch ups   I should reach my goal.

I'm thinking about doing curlformers for the first time. Is it possible to do it on unevenly lengthed NL hair? I plan to do the curlformers and then finger come them out so that they eventually drop and look nice. thoughts?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 8, 2013)

naija24 said:


> i am an inch to the base of my neck and 2 inches from SL in the back. pretty happy. So yes, in two touch ups   I should reach my goal.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing curlformers for the first time. Is it possible to do it on unevenly lengthed NL hair? I plan to do the curlformers and then finger come them out so that they eventually drop and look nice. thoughts?



Not sure but I just made a curl formers thread in hopes of getting some ideas and tips.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> Jobwright
> 
> 
> ...


 I need to try this!
 I


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 9, 2013)

So looks like I am going natural.  Well going back.  And I'll just be transitioning.  Just going to keep up with daily washing and go from there.


----------



## Trixie58 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi everyone!!! I'm back on board. I took a hiatus because against many of your advice I chopped. Everyone in the free world knows that chunks of my hair broke off to the new growth. At the beginning of August i cut it to a bob well above my shoulders. The first was taken a few days after my cut on aug 8. The second is today sep 9, i think its grown a bit. Anyway starting msm powder today in addition to my viviscal, prenatals, and vitamins. Need to up my water and workouts. Hopefully SL soon.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Sep 9, 2013)

My twistout lasted three days with just covering in with a bonnet at night. I'm so excited :woohoo: I've never gotten 3-day hair.  I picked up some Jane carter natural twist out foam to try with my next set. I also got some flexi rods but I probably won't use those yet.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 9, 2013)

Just to do something, I just applied Ovation (OCT) to my scalp and a little JBCO to my edges.  I'll leave them in for a bit and then will wash out.  Just to see what happens I guess.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 9, 2013)

So just 20-25min to wash and set my hair.  Not bad.  And just 5-10min in the morning.


----------



## naija24 (Sep 9, 2013)

tried the curlformers. i think my hair is too short.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 9, 2013)

I gotta find some skinny elastic headbands that don't feel like their cutting off my circulation 
My bun doesn't look good without two skinny headbands. Maybe something I can tie on instead of elastic. Anybody have something like that?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 10, 2013)

mshoneyfly:  do they need to be skinny?  I'm all into scarves now, so maybe a thin scarf and make it thinner?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 10, 2013)

I think it needs to be elastic to help me form the bun but def  something skinny like in the pic a few posts up. My head still feels a little sore from wearing the ones in the pics all day today. Maybe a dark colored scarf that I could fold to get the right look.

Thanks, I will shop around tomorrow to see what I can find.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 10, 2013)

omg mshoneyfly! That bun is...WOW!!!


----------



## ronie (Sep 10, 2013)

mshoneyfly love love your bun. Great job on that one.


----------



## ronie (Sep 10, 2013)

Tired of the twists. 

My new protective style




Not too neat, but I will be practicing.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 10, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> So just 20-25min to wash and set my hair.  Not bad.  And just 5-10min in the morning.



I'm just gonna m&s, put my hair up, and call it a day. I got some elasta qp dpr? And some fantasia heat protectant serum. I like to use when I apply my leave-in and its close to the argan oil from sallys. I bought a bunch of hair stuff for my dd.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 10, 2013)

Trixie58 said:


> Hi everyone!!! I'm back on board. I took a hiatus because against many of your advice I chopped. Everyone in the free world knows that chunks of my hair broke off to the new growth. At the beginning of August i cut it to a bob well above my shoulders. The first was taken a few days after my cut on aug 8. The second is today sep 9, i think its grown a bit. Anyway starting msm powder today in addition to my viviscal, prenatals, and vitamins. Need to up my water and workouts. Hopefully SL soon.



Welcome back. You had to do what you had to do for yourself. Glad to have you back.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 10, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> My twistout lasted three days with just covering in with a bonnet at night. I'm so excited :woohoo: I've never gotten 3-day hair.  I picked up some Jane carter natural twist out foam to try with my next set. I also got some flexi rods but I probably won't use those yet.



Please let us know how you like the twist out foam. I've never had much success with JC products, but I am always curious. They look like they will be fabulous but then my hair says no


----------



## faithVA (Sep 10, 2013)

[USER=356485 said:
			
		

> mshoneyfly[/USER];18951773]I gotta find some skinny elastic headbands that don't feel like their cutting off my circulation
> My bun doesn't look good without two skinny headbands. Maybe something I can tie on instead of elastic. Anybody have something like that?



At Target, probably Walmart as well, they sell those elastic ribbon hair ties. They usually have black, brown and cream.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 10, 2013)

roni, that is just lovely and neat enough!

You ladies are inspiring with these new styles you're sporting. 

SInce I'm playing hookie from work, I'll comb through YT for some styles for my low density hair too!


----------



## Trixie58 (Sep 10, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Welcome back. You had to do what you had to do for yourself. Glad to have you back.



Thank you thank you


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 10, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm just gonna m&s, put my hair up, and call it a day. I got some elasta qp dpr? And some fantasia heat protectant serum. I like to use when I apply my leave-in and its close to the argan oil from sallys. I bought a bunch of hair stuff for my dd.



Hey what's M&S?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 10, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> Hey what's M&S?



Moisturize and seal


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 10, 2013)

itismehmmkay said:


> Hey what's M&S?



I'm sorry I didn't see this, but yeah it's moisturize and seal. Better wash session today. I just felt like it today. I even used a detangling spray on my new growth, so I wouldn't get any knots. The elasta qp dpr 11 plus was good too. Now I am air drying my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 10, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't see this, but yeah it's moisturize and seal. Better wash session today. I just felt like it today. I even used a detangling spray on my new growth, so I wouldn't get any knots. The elasta qp dpr 11 plus was good too. Now I am air drying my hair.



May flat iron late tonight.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 10, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm just gonna m&s, put my hair up, and call it a day. I got some elasta qp dpr? And some fantasia heat protectant serum. I like to use when I apply my leave-in and its close to the argan oil from sallys. I bought a bunch of hair stuff for my dd.


 
I love me some Elasta QP DPR 11+!!! My ends felt dry from having my hair in a bun under my phony pony & I sat with some EQP DPR (added more EVCO & Grapeseed oil) under a plastic cap for an hour & my honey was good to go after that!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 10, 2013)

londonfog said:


> I love me some Elasta QP DPR 11+!!! My ends felt dry from having my hair in a bun under my phony pony & I sat with some EQP DPR (added more EVCO & Grapeseed oil) under a plastic cap for an hour & my honey was good to go after that!!



I didn't Like how it felt when I first put it on, but it conditioned my new growth well!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 10, 2013)

Washed my hair with HQ lemon and white tea poo. Dc'd with komaza protein strengthener. Dcing under steamer for 40 minutes with BASK whisky dc,  shea moisture restorative con, some raw honey and some ayurvedic powders. Will cowash with Wen and then probably lightly blow dry so I can trim my ends.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 10, 2013)

Well Ladies,
Im convinced the big beautiful bun was a fluke!  I haven't been able to recreate it since that day :angry: i found some stretchy headbands that are not so tight so thats a plus. Im gonna keep working on the bun bc I want it to be my cute PS.   Ive dreamed of growing enough hair to bun easily. Im not there yet but Im motivated.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 10, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Well Ladies,
> Im convinced the big beautiful bun was a fluke!  I haven't been able to recreate it since that day :angry: i found some stretchy headbands that are not so tight so thats a plus. Im gonna keep working on the bun bc I want it to be my cute PS.   Ive dreamed of growing enough hair to bun easily. Im not there yet but Im motivated.



I'm sure you'll make that bun again!

I still have this prepoo in.  Give me the strength to do it tonight, feeling so lazy!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 11, 2013)

Gotta keep this on the first page!

My chunky twist outs are tired. And I'm feeling some kind of way about crochets right now.  I wanted to curlformers tonight after cowashing but dang, that's time consuming. I might wanna get a pack of those rod thinggies. I could stop at Sally's during lunch break  I think I'd like the softer body they give at least on YT vids I see...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Gotta keep this on the first page!
> 
> My chunky twist outs are tired. And I'm feeling some kind of way about crochets right now.  I wanted to curlformers tonight after cowashing but dang, that's time consuming. I might wanna get a pack of those rod thinggies. I could stop at Sally's during lunch break  I think I'd like the softer body they give at least on YT vids I see...



Let me know how that goes and what products you use to set it.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 11, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I didn't Like how it felt when I first put it on, but it conditioned my new growth well!


 
Oh.... nevermind then! hahaha


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 11, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Let me know how that goes and what products you use to set it.


 
Hah! Snuck out on lunch and got them faithVA. Lets see if the kid allows me enough me-time to set my hair tonight


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 11, 2013)

seeing a little breakage on my ends, but my hair is so shiny and healthy looking.  My hair is bipolar.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 11, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> seeing a little breakage on my ends, but my hair is so shiny and healthy looking.  My hair is bipolar.



Just time to dust is all...

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## felic1 (Sep 11, 2013)

gbunnie said:


> Gorgeous bun!


 

Magnifico Bun! I will be so glad when someone can say something like this to me! No hatin intended!


----------



## MissyB (Sep 11, 2013)

I detangled my boyfriend's hair today after he washed it and had to admit that I felt a little hair envy! When I stretched it out, I was surprised to see that it's APL!!!!! Shrinkage in the braids makes it look like the ends of his braids touch the base of his neck.  We've been together since '09 and I haven't noticed an increase in length just from looking at his hair.  He said he started growing his hair in 2001.  This man literally  does nothing but wash, blow dry and get it braided every 2/3 weeks. I'm about to borrow his regimen. Lol.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 11, 2013)

You're right darkjoy, I checked my calendar, the last time I dusted was in May. I guess I'll check my farmer's almanac for best days to trim.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 11, 2013)

MissyB said:


> I detangled my boyfriend's hair today after he washed it and had to admit that I felt a little hair envy! When I stretched it out, I was surprised to see that it's APL!!!!! Shrinkage in the braids makes it look like the ends of his braids touch the base of his neck.  We've been together since '09 and I haven't noticed an increase in length just from looking at his hair.  He said he started growing his hair in 2001.  This man literally  does nothing but wash, blow dry and get it braided every 2/3 weeks. I'm about to borrow his regimen. Lol.


Wow MissyB! Dude uses heat too? I bet he has fine hair. No one ever notices my fine hair length either until I stretch it out...not that it's much  but full shrunk it still looks like my BC!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 11, 2013)

My son pushed the send button haha

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 11, 2013)

So here's my 2nd attempt at bantu knotting my hair...smh just plain failure. I cannot get this to work for me. I'm thinking I need something with more hold. Le sigh I won't give up though.

















HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 11, 2013)

I used my instyler to straighten my roots. I didnt wash and DC first though 

I didnt need it. That shikakai tulsi paste followed by a VO5 Freesia cowash was the truth!!!   Hair is holding moisture and feels perfectly balanced


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 12, 2013)

I did need a trim! I detangled and used a denman, that brush slid thru the length, but kept getting stuck in the ends.  I trimmed this afternoon, about a 1/4 inch everywhere.  spritzed each section I trimmed with a tea blend and twisted. The denman slid thru like butta and the ends were so curly!
I haven't used any heat since May, so I can't wait for the October check in!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 13, 2013)

Bump...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 13, 2013)

bump 
did some yardwork today, decided to just rinse my sweaty head with water, broke out my new purchase, KeraVada Amla and co oil, to oil my scalp.  Has lots of goodies in it including MSM


----------



## MissyB (Sep 14, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Wow @MissyB! Dude uses heat too? I bet he has fine hair. No one ever notices my fine hair length either until I stretch it out...not that it's much  but full shrunk it still looks like my BC!





NO, the only heat that comes near that man's hair is a blow dryer.  I literally pulled his hair to see how far it'd comfortably go. Here I go confusing folks again. LOL!!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 14, 2013)

Having a love-hate relationship with Miss Hair today.

First, I tried flexi-rods. It will be great when my hair is longer., though it's stretched to "texlax" texture.

Second, low density and overly stretched = scraggly

Third, I still havent cut into a shape. Mostly because of the low densitiness makes it difficult to imagine what shape would work that would flatter my face. It's so whispy!

Though I'm irritiated with how even loose cornrows treat my fine strands, I'm tempted to throw it back in crochets anyway for some relief...

grrrr


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 14, 2013)

Well I decided. I'm so irritated with my hair, rescheduled today's plans for tomorrow and going to the BSS for some hair. I'll be crocheting through the afternoon. THat should buy me 2 weeks of peace


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 14, 2013)

I just trimmed my ends and washed my hair with Carols Daughter Tui sulfate free poo and then conditioned with Giovanni botanical con. Will probably braid it back down for my wigs. Maybe I'm not sure yet bc I'm trying to preserve my edges and hairline but these darn cornrows just aren't doing it. Maybe I can leave more hair out or braid in a beehive.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sorry I've been mia guys. No more internet so I can only access from my phone which is not fun.

Any way, not the best length check but I figured it will do lol 



I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## ronie (Sep 14, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Sorry I've been mia guys. No more internet so I can only access from my phone which is not fun.
> 
> Any way, not the best length check but I figured it will do lol
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



Welcome back girlie. We've missed you. Your hair looks amazing, but don't let faithVA see you in here with all that APL prettiness, lol. Just kidding. You have made great progress, and you are an inspiration to the rest of us.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 14, 2013)

Bwahahaha! I refuse to leave!

Thanks, I've missed you guys. Went through lhcf withdraw and what not lol

It's funny, I still feel like I'm running around with ear length hair lol. I think it's the layers

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 14, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Sorry I've been mia guys. No more internet so I can only access from my phone which is not fun.
> 
> Any way, not the best length check but I figured it will do lol
> 
> ...



Can we say APL Mz.MoMo5235?


----------



## tequilad28 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey ladies! I had to read a lot to catch up, man so much progress being made.  Pls tell me why when I went to to post a comment I wasn't allowederplexed and when I finally had the time to figure it out, I totally forgot about the email I had received to renew my membership Anyhoo same old here. I got a touch up last monday my ends look nice and healthy but I want full SL NOW.. sigh oh n I just purchased wen fig hmmm maybe I'll become a wen head.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 14, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Can we say APL Mz.MoMo5235?



Thanks ^_^

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 14, 2013)

tequilad28 said:


> Hey ladies! I had to read a lot to catch up, man so much progress being made.  Pls tell me why when I went to to post a comment I wasn't allowederplexed and when I finally had the time to figure it out, I totally forgot about the email I had received to renew my membership Anyhoo same old here. I got a touch up last monday my ends look nice and healthy but I want full SL NOW.. sigh oh n I just purchased wen fig hmmm maybe I'll become a wen head.



tequilad28  I'm a wen head, love that stuff.  And you see an immediate difference especially if you follow how the model did in the video.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 15, 2013)

Put in the crochets. Best set yet.

The other good news is I sell myself short. This is the first time the tails of the cornrows rested firmly on my shoulders !!! Sheesh, I remember when they were little stubs...awwww.... 

Giving MzMomo the side eye....   Gorgeous hair tho! Just beautiful! You taking supplements?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 15, 2013)

Bought some larger perm rods. Plan to play with them this week n may cut the sides of my hair in prep for transition. Still washing daily m rollersetting with magnetic rollers.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh didn't DC last night. Too tired. If we are on schedule and I get E in bed early I'll do it tonight


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 15, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Sorry I've been mia guys. No more internet so I can only access from my phone which is not fun.
> 
> Any way, not the best length check but I figured it will do lol
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



Mo your hair is still coming along as beautiful as ever.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 15, 2013)

Well I didn't braid my hair down. I just threw some twists in under my wig for my date with hubby last night. I was going to wear a twistout for church but my little man got sick and hubby took the other kids to church. I just gave him a breathing treatment so me and little man are cuddling on the couch.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 15, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow hope you son feels better


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 15, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Put in the crochets. Best set yet.
> 
> The other good news is I sell myself short. This is the first time the tails of the cornrows rested firmly on my shoulders !!! Sheesh, I remember when they were little stubs...awwww....
> 
> Giving MzMomo the side eye....   Gorgeous hair tho! Just beautiful! You taking supplements?



Just grown up daily vit gummies and eating well.  I can't do the supplement thing. I tried when I first started my hhj way back in the day and I just didn't get results or was very consistent. I just keep things as simple as possible

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 15, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Well I didn't braid my hair down. I just threw some twists in under my wig for my date with hubby last night. I was going to wear a twistout for church but my little man got sick and hubby took the other kids to church. I just gave him a breathing treatment so me and little man are cuddling on the couch.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thank you and I hope he feels better. Sick little ones are no bueno 

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 15, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> HairPleezeGrow hope you son feels better



Thanks Wen.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 15, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Thank you and I hope he feels better. Sick little ones are no bueno
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



Thanks Mo! 

Hey do you do twistouts,  braidouts,  etc?  If so what do you use to give you hold?  My hair never has enough hold and always comes out way too soft. I don't want crunch or hard hair but just more darn hold lol!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 15, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks Mo!
> 
> Hey do you do twistouts,  braidouts,  etc?  If so what do you use to give you hold?  My hair never has enough hold and always comes out way too soft. I don't want crunch or hard hair but just more darn hold lol!
> 
> ...



Shea moisture curling pudding I think it's called. Comes in like a peachy orangey jar. Has just enough hold with out crunch.

But I used to also use eco styler, let it fully dry in all of it's crunchy glory, then wet my hands and scrunch out the crunch.

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 15, 2013)

It's called curl enhancing smoothie. I was way off lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 16, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> It's called curl enhancing smoothie. I was way off lol
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



Oh okay bc I was really going to look for what you had said. I was like I don't remember them having a pudding. Yeah but SMCHS I hate the stuff lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 16, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Oh okay bc I was really going to look for what you had said. I was like I don't remember them having a pudding. Yeah but SMCHS I hate the stuff lol.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Lol yeah I was way off then I was in the bathroom and looked and was like "I'm pretty sure that's not the name I gave" lol

Yeah not everyone likes it. It's one of those iffy products. 

But try using your fav holdin product and then scrunch the crunch out if it's crunchy. It worked on almost everything when I was in my pj phase

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Ladies,
I figured I finally have enough length to get a length check t-shirt...so I ordered one   one for DD too. JGA has free shipping if you buy two until tomorrow!!

Im 11 weeks post and my NG is starting to clump so my relaxed ends follow the leader and I get strands that stick together with trapped shed hairs. This is a sure sign that its time to texturize soon. Wanted to hold out til my bd in Nov but I dint see how h well:  i usually relax at 12-14 weeks so I hope this means good retention and growth

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 17, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I figured I finally have enough length to get a length check t-shirt...so I ordered one   one for DD too. JGA has free shipping if you buy two until tomorrow!!
> 
> Im 11 weeks post and my NG is starting to clump so my relaxed ends follow the leader and I get strands that stick together with trapped shed hairs. This is a sure sign that its time to texturize soon. Wanted to hold out til my bd in Nov but I dint see how h well:  i usually relax at 12-14 weeks so I hope this means good retention and growth
> ...



I am 14 weeks now and I don't think I have ever stretched this long! I had to change my method for washing and detangling to deal with the new growth and to avoid knots from the shed hairs. I wash and condition in 4 sections, I applied the conditioner like a relaxer. I used a detangler, fingers first, then a comb. It took me a long time to do all of that but I barely had breakage. I got enough to put my hair in a neat mini bun with just good day pins and no ponytail holder. So have u changed anything to continue your stretch?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey shortdub78
too lazy to wash in sections on my last wash and these are the consequences. You are right I should be washing in sections with this much NG but I have been applying the conditioner and deep treatments relaxer style though. 

I ended up rewetting my hair in sections, applying D&L Anti Reversion, detangle and blowdrying on low.  Hair is smooth; NG flat. Silicones are the only thing to tame my NG this deep into a stretch.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Sep 18, 2013)

I haven't been here for awhile.  Kinda of been busy with life. I'm challenging myself to go a year without a perm,  last time I got a perm was in April.  Hair have been growing. 











Cut my hair into a Bob in January. Really hoping to see some progress but January 2014


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 18, 2013)

Got these white ppl trained at work finally. This time last year they were so shocked when I went from short Afro to Curly Crochet weave and back again. They'd talk about it for days. Now, they dont even notice. Thank goodness!

Only been a cpl days. Miss her already tho.  The crown shoulder length yet?


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 18, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Got these white ppl trained at work finally. This time last year they were so shocked when I went from short Afro to Curly Crochet weave and back again. They'd talk about it for days. Now, they dont even notice. Thank goodness!
> 
> Only been a cpl days. Miss her already tho.  The crown shoulder length yet?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Got these white ppl trained at work finally. This time last year they were so shocked when I went from short Afro to Curly Crochet weave and back again. They'd talk about it for days. Now, they dont even notice. Thank goodness!
> 
> Only been a cpl days. Miss her already tho.  The crown shoulder length yet?



That is my philosophy. Wear your hair the way you want to and switch it up. They get used to it. I have been all over the place with my hair in 4 years. And most of the time it is just a scraggly, fuzzy mess. They don't say a word. 

Train them early


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 18, 2013)

Lol faithVA.

Im now considering a straight bob length weave in the near future. Wonder how long it'll take them to digest that. As if I care 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Tatilove (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi guys!

Just checking in. I haven't posted here in a while, but I still read everything. For those of you who don't know, I have started a hair journey back in June of this year, because in January I went from about bsl to not even neck length. I had about 3-4 inches of uneven hair left on my hair. I'll spare you the details of how it happened.

I've been taking pictures for each month that I have been in my journey. This month makes it 3 months, but I haven't taken the pictures for the month of september yet. I have from June to August. I am planning on getting a relaxer this month, so I will post the comparison pictures once I do it.

[URL=http://s59.photobucket.com/user/Princesse_Creole/media/June2013straightlength.jpg.html][IMG]http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/Princesse_Creole/June2013straightlength.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
*This is when I first decided to start a hair journey in June. My hair had grown fast from January because at the time I only had about 3-4 inches of hair*


[URL=http://s59.photobucket.com/user/Princesse_Creole/media/July2013partlyairdriedhair1.jpg.html][IMG]http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/Princesse_Creole/July2013partlyairdriedhair1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
*This is in July, one month after I began my hair journey. I was glad to see that I am making progress after just a month*

[URL=http://s59.photobucket.com/user/Princesse_Creole/media/august26wethair-Copie2.jpg.html][IMG]http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g286/Princesse_Creole/august26wethair-Copie2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
*This last one is in the month of august after I washed my hair. I could see that my hair was making progress, but it was also VERY obvious that there was a lot of breakage*

Today I am 18 weeks post relaxer. I might relax next week. Once I get a relaxer, I will post a picture of my progress for the month of September.

When I set my goals for my hair journey, I told myself that I would surely reach shoulder length by October, and be full shoulder length by January 1, but I don't see that happening right now. I'm starting to think about taking a vitamin to see if my hair would grow faster, but where I live the bottle people pay $4 in the states, I would pay 15-17$ here... Even on Amazon. Oh Well!

I am open to tips and advice people, because most of you seem to have a good handle on this hair journey. I see a looooooooot of progress in here. Some even managed to make it APL while staying in this thread


----------



## ronie (Sep 19, 2013)

Flat ironing my hair for the first time tomorrow. Doing it myself; cannot afford a setback right now.


----------



## naija24 (Sep 19, 2013)

Haven't been on in a while. Too much in real life stuff going on to focus that much on my hair. 

A few things though:
--may stretch to 12 weeks so mid November for my next touch up. If I can handle it, maybe I will stretch until December. I just can't be bothered with salons anymore and I want to see a real growth in length the next time I do it. 

--not taking biotin, I see how much of a difference it makes on my overall hair growth. It definitely does its job when you take it but I hate shaving daily in the fall so I probably won't be using it anymore. At least for a while. 

--should I maintain all hair growth, I should be arm put length by this time next year, cuz I'm only 6 inches away in the back. Ill be avoiding all salons until next summer because I think not going is actually helping me retain length lol.  All I do is cowash and air dry. Hair is no longer a chore now hat it's longer. 

Finally, I'm excited to know that ill be shoulder length about come late November or early December as I've said before. But I'm scared now because due to the cold, scarves etc i am afraid of breakage at my ends. I don't know any easy protective styles yet either. Preferably something for hair as short as mine still. I can't bun yet. Maybe banana clips?


----------



## BonBon (Sep 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I trimmed my ends this weekend and did a protein treatment so they are straight for at least another 6 weeks.



 Heya faithVA,

Just wondered what protien treatment you use that helps your hair for 6 weeks?

----------------

 Its good to have old pics in this thread. I've been worrying recently that my hair is growing really slowly, but looking back I may have been exceeding the average growth rate

 Pretty sure all my hair wont be on the same level in December because the crown is naturally taking longer to reach, but will be happy anyway.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2013)

[USER=26733 said:
			
		

> Vanthie[/USER];18990723]Heya faithVA,
> 
> Just wondered what protien treatment you use that helps your hair for 6 weeks?
> 
> ...



I am low porosity and natural so I don't do protein too often, if that clarifies things. The last time I used the 4Naturals Reconstructor which has kerating, that I bought from Sally's. If I used anything before my next color job I will use Giovanni Nutrafix which seems to be a be a bit gentler and does contain keratin.

How often do you use protein? and which one do you use?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 20, 2013)

Sumra 

That's how I feel like my crown is taking so long. I doubt I will be full Sl by December but if I can get the side and front there at least it would be good.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2013)

Um, I'm confused. How is Vanthie and Sumra the same person


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Um, I'm confused. How is Vanthie and Sumra the same person



Whoops sorry I saw vanthie lol

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## BonBon (Sep 20, 2013)

faithVA

 I just had my name change come through today 

 I see. My hair is natural, high porosity. I think I'm supposed to be doing protien every wash day. Do you have any idea how quickly protien wears off your hair? Does it last till the next wash?

 I'm just using ORS RP or Aubrey Organics GPB at the moment. 

HairPleezeGrow

 Yeah it's annoying! I haven't straightened my hair yet so not sure how it will look  

 I know that the bottom layers are collarbone and the rest is between cheek and shoulder.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2013)

Sumra said:


> faithVA
> 
> I just had my name change come through today
> 
> ...



I use a keratin reconstructor so it binds with the strand. It should not wash off versus other types of protein that lay on the surface of the strand. 

If you have high porosity you may want to include a keratin protein treatment in your regimen and perhaps alternate using something like the GPB.


----------



## ronie (Sep 20, 2013)

Preview of my flat iron. 



Close up of the back



Not even half way done but I'm excited. Flat iron is on 350, and I m using the chase method with one pass. I curl as I get to the ends. If I need more curls later I will go over it at maybe 275.



The blow out.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2013)

ronie said:


> Preview of my flat iron.
> 
> View attachment 225943
> 
> ...



 pictures. Can't wait to see the finished look


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 20, 2013)

ronie said:


> Preview of my flat iron.
> 
> Close up of the back
> 
> ...



Can't wait til you're done!  Looking so good already.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## londonfog (Sep 20, 2013)

Sorry, Dup post!


----------



## londonfog (Sep 20, 2013)

Did my crochets today! Hoping they last me at least 2 months. 

Sorry for the sideways pic. Posting from my phone.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 20, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Did my crochets today! Hoping they last me at least 2 months.
> 
> Sorry for the sideways pic. Posting from my phone.



Oooh so pretty... what kind of hair is that?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Sep 20, 2013)

Between my 100 breaks, and my 2 year old wanting everything, by the time I was done I had to rush out for my pedicure before the salon close. I only took a picture of the front then I wrapped my hair. 
On my way back home. Before I leave the house tonight I will make sure to take pics all over. 
Here s the final look of the front.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Oooh so pretty... what kind of hair is that?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thank you! The style is Malibu Twist & its by Rast Afri (crochet fast'n e-z).


----------



## ronie (Sep 20, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Did my crochets today! Hoping they last me at least 2 months.  Sorry for the sideways pic. Posting from my phone.


That is really pretty. This would be a good protective style for me. Looks easy on the edges (my main problem area).


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Any tips on roller setting ?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 20, 2013)

ronie said:


> That is really pretty. This would be a good protective style for me. Looks easy on the edges (my main problem area).



Thank you! That was actually the main reason I chose this PS! Constantly doing wigs wear on my edges & phony ponies get old after a while. I needed something easy on the edges & that I could easily put up to workout in.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 21, 2013)

ronie said:


> Preview of my flat iron.
> 
> View attachment 225943
> 
> ...



That is looking luscious ronie.


----------



## soulglo (Sep 21, 2013)

Shrinkage is the devil. I believe it's part of tge reason I get so many splits

I've been anti heat for the longest

But I'm going to occassionally start using a blow dryer

I'm contemplating going to the salon to get a trim in about a month but I'm scared


----------



## ronie (Sep 21, 2013)

Taking a good picture of my hair with this phone has become such a mission, lol. Anyways I got a few decent ones I can share. I got some nice ones on my camera that I can post later. But until then.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 22, 2013)

Cowashed my hair with Wen 613 after Prepooing with KeraVada brahmi oil. Twisted my hair back up with motions curl creme and pudding.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 22, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Thank you! The style is Malibu Twist & its by Rast Afri (crochet fast'n e-z).


I have that one my head right now too for the last week!  I really like it. Makes a nice curly 'fro!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 22, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Cowashed my hair with Wen 613 after Prepooing with KeraVada brahmi oil. Twisted my hair back up with motions curl creme and pudding.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Prepooed with coconut oil last night. Didn't mean to sleep in it, but I was so tired. Going to wash today. I had to put my hair in 6 sections this time. New growth is getting thicker. I guess I might flat iron or just try to bun.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 22, 2013)

shortdub78
That shea moisture ABS purification masque over a nice tea rinse  is the only thing to soften my NG. I had been doing a lot of treatments that strengthen (fenugreek paste, bentonite clay, rhassoul clay, shikakai-tulsi paste). Plants and other natural stuff often have protein so I was starting to feel that my hair was too strong!!

Now my NG is soft, fluffy and moist. I wore it in a damp messy bun yesterday and it still feels good this morning!  My curls are poppin. Thats when I know I got the moisture-protein balance correct.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 22, 2013)

ronie said:


> Taking a good picture of my hair with this phone has become such a mission, lol. Anyways I got a few decent ones I can share. I got some nice ones on my camera that I can post later. But until then.



Its nice and full and looks healthy.  I think you are going to have some really good growth between now and December. It is going to look even better


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 22, 2013)

So Ive been trying to see which version of LOC/LCO...works for my hair and which combo of products too. 

Thursday night after my tea rinse  and DC with the Purification masque on dry hair I did LCO with some Folicure leave in diluted with water as the L, Shea Moisture restorative conditioner as the C and Vatika as the O. My hair retained moisture well for the next 2-1/2 days.

I henna'd today and now Im trying it again with the same products. I wanna see how long I can go this week without needing to remoisturize. I will report back later 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 23, 2013)

I am going to cowash tomorrow with Tresemme moisturizing conditioner that I added castor and grapeseed to. Im gonna airdry and flat iron and measure. I texlaxed last week and I'm so freaked out about damage I want to measure now before I... well, I'm just gonna cause I've not been very successful with retention and chemicals. I'm staying positive though. I know a lot more not to do.

I'm still unclear what SL is. In the back, its the chicken wing part, right? In the front it's the collar bone sorta, huh? I know it's in this thread somewhere but i can't remember. 

Anybody remember where it's located up in here?


----------



## BonBon (Sep 23, 2013)

Lol @ chicken wing. I count it as level with the tops of the shoulders straight across. Collar bone is a longer length than SL.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2013)

OK so where is the chicken wing part?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2013)

I am retaining  I can finally get all of the back of my hair into a banana clip.   I can't bun yet but this is a start. So I put the banana clip on and then did a mock flat twist in the back. This is a game changer for me. So now I can cowash midweek and I can rollerset because I can put the back up. :yippee:

I may be too lazy to do those things now though  But at least I have the option.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 23, 2013)

Didn't mean too, but ended up cutting some relaxed ends this weekend.  I think I cut about 3", some areas maybe 4.  It started when I saw some of the ends were bone straight when I was about to rollerset.  That was Sat.  I cut some more on Sun right before my rollerset.  So all bone straight ends are gone, but I'm just 1mth post so it's still texlaxed hair on my head.  I put a pic up in the Everyday stickie thread.


----------



## ronie (Sep 23, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Its nice and full and looks healthy.  I think you are going to have some really good growth between now and December. It is going to look even better


Thanks. I was a bit surprised with all the shedding I been fighting to see it so thick and full. My ends were great too. My last trim was August 2nd. I really did not need any trim, but since they were straight, and I would trim next month anyways, I went ahead and trimmed off 1/2 an inch all over. I just slapped some coconut oil on it and twisted it up. Next was I will do a hardcore protein. Will baby my hair for the next 2 weeks then it's twist extensions until December. 
Gotta be extremely careful though, cause I am team weak edges (read no edges, lol). Thinking of maybe lightly cornrowing the front going back,  up to the crown area and then twist the rest.   We ll see.


----------



## Luckyladyj (Sep 23, 2013)

I just got my hair washed and rollerset today. I feel do good because all my efforts have paid off.I am officially shoulder length. I want to thank you ladies for everything.I am off to my next hair journey of APL.I hope to be APL by New Years if it doesnt happen that soon then I hope by easter 2014.I really want to thank you ladies for everything...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2013)

[USER=377113 said:
			
		

> Luckyladyj[/USER];19004871]I just got my hair washed and rollerset today. I feel do good because all my efforts have paid off.I am officially shoulder length. I want to thank you ladies for everything.I am off to my next hair journey of APL.I hope to be APL by New Years if it doesnt happen that soon then I hope by easter 2014.I really want to thank you ladies for everything...



Where the pictures at? You know we love pictures.


----------



## ronie (Sep 23, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Where the pictures at? You know we love pictures.



What she said


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 25, 2013)

Bumpity bump!  

Nothing new for me ladies. I'm getting kind of bored and fed up with my hair lately. I wish I just had way more length (as we all do) bc it seems I'm doing the same old thing and feel limited to what I can do. Also at least if I had more length then if I am doing the same ole things it would look way better and last longer. Oh well in time.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## BonBon (Sep 25, 2013)

This is actually the first time I've joined and participated in a length goal thread and I think as its drawing into the last months I'm finding I am watching the pot a biterplexed. Thinking about my hair too much and have started playing in it again -_-

 Need to get my patience back! 

 Anyhoo, I have decided to get a nice chic bob cut in Dec or Jan to level off the uneven bits, so looking for google image inspiration


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Sep 25, 2013)

I haven't been in here in a while. But I'm currently in a sew in. It's been in for about three weeks. I haven't straightened my hair since May 2012 i have no idea how long it is yet. I'm so tempted to take this out and straighten.... But i know i need to stay protected to ensure that I hit that shoulder length mark.., I'd like to be pass shoulder length on New Year's.


----------



## ronie (Sep 25, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Bumpity bump!
> 
> Nothing new for me ladies. I'm getting kind of bored and fed up with my hair lately. I wish I just had way more length (as we all do) bc it seems I'm doing the same old thing and feel limited to what I can do. Also at least if I had more length then if I am doing the same ole things it would look way better and last longer. Oh well in time.
> 
> ...



HPG yeah i am kinda bored too. Wish i was APL already, lol. I am happy with my hair right now, cause i can do more things than i could a few months ago. I just need 2 more solid inches, and i will be at peace. Can't wait to wash out my flat iron so i can put them away in twist extensions.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 25, 2013)

Im not bored yet cuz Im just starting to really see some length retention and its blowin my mind!   maybe bc I keep doing diff things and trying diff stuff. List of stuff I bought but haven't tried yet

Watercress powder
Irish moss powder
Horsetail powder
Saw palmetto powder
Elder berry powder
Spina christ powder
Ylang ylang EO
Mullein leaf tea
Licorice root tea

I also need to nail down my rhassoul, bentonite pink Australian clay recipe. Ahhh! Lots to do and so little time

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Sep 25, 2013)

9 weeks stretched and was gonna relax at 10 , but didn't get much growth in some areas so I'm waiting . My hair in the places that do have NG there so I'm trying to be verrrry , verrrry patient and just wait lol. Might do another sew in , idk !


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey ladies, noticing thickness at the nape where I had my breakage setback in May   Very happy to see this!! Hoping thickness means forthcoming length!!


----------



## ronie (Sep 26, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Im not bored yet cuz Im just starting to really see some length retention and its blowin my mind!   maybe bc I keep doing diff things and trying diff stuff. List of stuff I bought but haven't tried yet  Watercress powder Irish moss powder Horsetail powder Saw palmetto powder Elder berry powder Spina christ powder Ylang ylang EO Mullein leaf tea Licorice root tea  I also need to nail down my rhassoul, bentonite pink Australian clay recipe. Ahhh! Lots to do and so little time  I LOVE this HHJ!!


Lol. You do have lots to do. I am done experimenting at this point. I may try a new conditioner here and there(Maybe). Other than that I will stick to keeping it simple until I am full SL. 
My mind is already on APL to be honest, lol.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 26, 2013)

ronie said:


> Lol. You do have lots to do. I am done experimenting at this point. I may try a new conditioner here and there(Maybe). Other than that I will stick to keeping it simple until I am full SL.
> My mind is already on APL to be honest, lol.



Yep! I'm focusing on apl. I just flat ironed my hair and its grown from a few weeks ago. I really need to take my vits and drink more water. I'm having some health issues and it is what is causing my hair to be dry. I don't even feel like wearing it down.


----------



## jcdlox (Sep 26, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Hey ladies, noticing thickness at the nape where I had my breakage setback in May   Very happy to see this!! Hoping thickness means forthcoming length!!



That's great! I had nape breakage too and its now growing in. Baby it and be patient, it will come back.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2013)

I am ready to APL as well. I've never been full SL natural so I don't know what that is like. I'm just ready to put in a few twists and plop them on the top of my head for weeks on end  I'm feeling really hair lazy.

I did a faux wet bun this past weekend. Never again. Lesson learned. Even though I twisted my hair after that my ends are breaking like crazy. So now I have to baby my ends and hopefully they will forgive me for the transgression.


----------



## ronie (Sep 26, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I am ready to APL as well. I've never been full SL natural so I don't know what that is like. I'm just ready to put in a few twists and plop them on the top of my head for weeks on end  I'm feeling really hair lazy.
> 
> I did a faux wet bun this past weekend. Never again. Lesson learned. Even though I twisted my hair after that my ends are breaking like crazy. So now I have to baby my ends and hopefully they will forgive me for the transgression.



Great you caught it early. Stay away from the wet bun miss lady.
 So who's gonna be the APL 2014 captain?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2013)

ronie said:


> Great you caught it early. Stay away from the wet bun miss lady.
> So who's gonna be the APL 2014 captain?



Yes mother 

Yes who is leading the charge for APL 2014?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 26, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Yes mother
> 
> Yes who is leading the charge for APL 2014?



ronie is...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> ronie is...
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Oh yeah. You are right. I see now that she volunteered.


----------



## ronie (Sep 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> ronie is...
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



My eyes were on you HairPleezeGrow
You'll make a great captain. So will faithVA, mshoneyfly, Wenbev. Very knowledgeable, and always quick to help with tips, and encouragement. Me I'm just here for the hair pictures.
I can be the picture monitor to make sure (i mean remind) people post pictures every week. No excuses, no such thing as i am in braids. or weaves. We love all kind of pictures.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2013)

Did y'all hear something? hmm, Must have just been a gust of wind


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 26, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Did y'all hear something? hmm, Must have just been a gust of wind



Exactly...you ain't getting out of this one ronie. We took a two person vote so far lol and I'm sure the others will be with us!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Exactly...you ain't getting out of this one ronie. We took a two person vote so far lol and I'm sure the others will be with us!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Yes we believe in you ronie. And we are here to support you  Let us know when you create the challenge and we will be your first challengers.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 26, 2013)

Im surely in too!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## londonfog (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm not even SL yet & y'all trynna leave me!! Bump dat! I'll be SL by December so y'all aint getting rid of me that easy! Count me in the APL challenge too!!!


----------



## naija24 (Sep 26, 2013)

I am debating breaking my rule this year and visiting a Dominican salon to get a blowout. I have a party tomorrow night and as host I need to look on point and have my hair be layed!!! 

If I shouldn't, someone talk me out of it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 26, 2013)

londonfog said:


> I'm not even SL yet & y'all trynna leave me!! Bump dat! I'll be SL by December so y'all aint getting rid of me that easy! Count me in the APL challenge too!!!



Girl ain't none of us SL yet lol. And we don't leave no woman behind!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 26, 2013)

naija24 said:


> I am debating breaking my rule this year and visiting a Dominican salon to get a blowout. I have a party tomorrow night and as host I need to look on point and have my hair be layed!!!
> 
> If I shouldn't, someone talk me out of it.



Just be careful. If you trust them and have gone to them b4 without heat damage then I say go for it. Only you know how your hair behaves and what it can handle. But you better post pics lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 26, 2013)

londonfog said:


> I'm not even SL yet & y'all trynna leave me!! Bump dat! I'll be SL by December so y'all aint getting rid of me that easy! Count me in the APL challenge too!!!



On another note that hair is gorg!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Sep 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Just be careful. If you trust them and have gone to them b4 without heat damage then I say go for it. Only you know how your hair behaves and what it can handle. But you better post pics lol.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



The best Dominican salon I've ever been to is just far from me but gosh they were worth it. Never had breakage or heat damage from them. Very skilled ladies. I want to go back just because I really have a lot of new growth and I don't want to do my hair myself >_>

Lazy I know. 

Plus I always felt like Dominican salons helped me stretch my relaxers to 3-4 months.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 26, 2013)

I'll be up in the APL challenge with my super mullet 'fro! Even if the sides and crown havent even reached jaw length yet . They grow so damn slow. 

My last pull in the nape showed me less than an inch from CBL! Why cant the crown be like that?!?! Think there's an inch before my crown touches the top of my ears ffs! Argh!

(frustrated)


----------



## naija24 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ill be in be APL challenge next year too! Aiming for APL by fall of next year. 

Right now, I'd love to be SL. I'm about two inches from it. Pretty depressing


----------



## londonfog (Sep 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow

Thank you much!! That was supposed to be "If you try to leave me, I'm gonna hold on to your ankles while you're walking & dragging me" look! LOLOL!


----------



## londonfog (Sep 26, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I'll be up in the APL challenge with my super mullet 'fro! Even if the sides and crown havent even reached jaw length yet . They grow so damn slow.
> 
> My last pull in the nape showed me less than an inch from CBL! Why cant the crown be like that?!?! Think there's an inch before my crown touches the top of my ears ffs! Argh!
> 
> (frustrated)


 
My nape grows super fast too! I'd cut off an inch back there at least 3 times in the last year & it grows back within a few months time.  My crown and sides fall right at the tip of my nose & bottom of ears but seems to be taking their sweet time!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 26, 2013)

londonfog said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> Thank you much!! That was supposed to be "If you try to leave me, I'm gonna hold on to your ankles while you're walking & dragging me" look! LOLOL!



Haha lol!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2013)

naija24 said:


> I am debating breaking my rule this year and visiting a Dominican salon to get a blowout. I have a party tomorrow night and as host I need to look on point and have my hair be layed!!!
> 
> If I shouldn't, someone talk me out of it.



If you have been there before then OK. If not consider a roller set. 

Otherwise you can end up with heat damage, broken end and a set back.  It just isn't worth it trying to be cute for a few hours.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I'll be up in the APL challenge with my super mullet 'fro! Even if the sides and crown havent even reached jaw length yet . They grow so damn slow.
> 
> My last pull in the nape showed me less than an inch from CBL! Why cant the crown be like that?!?! Think there's an inch before my crown touches the top of my ears ffs! Argh!
> 
> (frustrated)



We will hang in there together DarkJoy. I have to dust my crown quite often because it has a lot of issues. So it is short too  And my nape is so fine  

So let's do the mullet 'fro  We can be like those Dr. Seuss wreck'em up twins


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Exactly...you ain't getting out of this one ronie. We took a two person vote so far lol and I'm sure the others will be with us!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Yea I think ronie will be great that makes three votes


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm down to be in the APL challenge.  I think APL will be easier than getting to SL considering how long my neck is.  I pulled the nape last night and I'm about 3.5" from CBL, my sides that dont grow are STILL a bit below jaw, the front to my top lip and the crown is just under my ear. I still have a long way to go.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 27, 2013)

Ladies, 

Im down for APL too. I started to join that challenge a month ago but I wanted to get all my hair as close to SL as possible. And, the current thread is not all that busy from what I can tell.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Sep 27, 2013)

So the middle of my hair goes to my collarbone .. Very front to my lips (which were bangs , so yay!) sides to the middle of my neck , and very back neck length .. My hair is a messs lol . But the middle always grows the fastest so I try not to cut so soon but .. It's tempting !


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 27, 2013)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> So the middle of my hair goes to my collarbone .. Very front to my lips (which were bangs , so yay!) sides to the middle of my neck , and very back neck length .. My hair is a messs lol . But the middle always grows the fastest so I try not to cut so soon but .. It's tempting !



step away from the scissors!


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok. I know y'all can't see detail because my 2 mp camera phone sucks. What you would see is that when i stretch I'm at collar bone. My shoulders are so slopy and my traps(?) are thick as heck and uneven. I'm thinking i won't claim SL until I'm APL. Then I'll be sure. Geesh.

What's up with these sideways pictures? I can't seem to delete them with my phone. I'll fix it when I can get on my computer. They stink.


----------



## BonBon (Sep 27, 2013)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> So the middle of my hair goes to my collarbone .. Very front to my lips (which were bangs , so yay!) sides to the middle of my neck , and very back neck length .. My hair is a messs lol . But the middle always grows the fastest so I try not to cut so soon but .. It's tempting !



 Seriously I'm really thinking about getting it evened out just because it's going to have to be done at some point. Still thinking about it. 
 My bangs : Chin length
 Crown: Ear - Chin
 Mid layer: Neck -Shoulder
 bottom layer: Past collar bone
 Back - Shoulder


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Sep 27, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> step away from the scissors!


 ok ok ...   Lol !


----------



## faithVA (Sep 27, 2013)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> So the middle of my hair goes to my collarbone .. Very front to my lips (which were bangs , so yay!) sides to the middle of my neck , and very back neck length .. My hair is a messs lol . But the middle always grows the fastest so I try not to cut so soon but .. It's tempting !



That is very odd  Girl, leave that alone. That middle piece may be the difference in your being able to wear some style that you want.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 27, 2013)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> So the middle of my hair goes to my collarbone .. Very front to my lips (which were bangs , so yay!) sides to the middle of my neck , and very back neck length .. My hair is a messs lol . But the middle always grows the fastest so I try not to cut so soon but .. It's tempting !



My hair is not even. I have an asymetrical bob, so I will have to rock a side part for a long time! I may cut it even when I reach mid back length.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 27, 2013)

I work from home on Fridays so I'm just chilling, polishing my nails, watching old episodes of Vampire Diaries & decided to look in my journal that I decided to start when I began my hair journey (which I haven't written in since July 5th-wow!).  It's very interesting to go back & see where you began in comparison to how far you've gotten & the progress that's been made!  So glad that I began this journey!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm posting this in all the threads (almost all) that I'm apart of so if you see it again sorry ahead of time lol. 

Okay I'm sooo excited to announce I finally have a twistout I love! I think this is one of my best ones to date. I know it's something so simple or not important to most but being able to have my hair look nice and decent in a style I did is everything to me right now in this stage of my journey. Anyway I cowashed my hair Tuesday night with Wen and then only put in HH Marshmallow LI. Wednesday night I decided to put twists in my hair bc I knew I had a function to go to for my son's daycare and didn't feel like fooling around with my wigs. I put 20 twists in using motions curl creme and argon eco styler gel. I left the twist in as I usually take them down very next day. They set nicely and this morning I had to bug dear old hubby to take pictures of it bc it came out soooo freaking nice. There was no crunch from the gel either. I didnt do anything to the front bc I didnt want to manipulate it too much. Alright alright on to the pics.






















HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Sep 27, 2013)

At the Dominican salon. So jealous of all the ladies with long hair and using gray rollers (means their hair is at least APL). 

I'm currently getting a deep conditioner. I will post pictures. 

Seriously wish my hair was longer. Totally regret my BC  I'd have been back at SL if I didn't chop.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 27, 2013)

naija24 said:


> At the Dominican salon. So jealous of all the ladies with long hair and using gray rollers (means their hair is at least APL).
> 
> I'm currently getting a deep conditioner. I will post pictures.
> 
> Seriously wish my hair was longer. Totally regret my BC  I'd have been back at SL if I didn't chop.



Can't wait to see pics! Don't worry your hair will be there as well.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## FlyyBohemian (Sep 27, 2013)

I know I'm late but I'm joining the challenge. I'm two inches away!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 27, 2013)

FlyyBohemian said:


> I know I'm late but I'm joining the challenge. I'm two inches away!


 

Welcome!


----------



## felic1 (Sep 27, 2013)

naija24 said:


> At the Dominican salon. So jealous of all the ladies with long hair and using gray rollers (means their hair is at least APL).
> 
> I'm currently getting a deep conditioner. I will post pictures.
> 
> Seriously wish my hair was longer. Totally regret my BC  I'd have been back at SL if I didn't chop.


 
I am going to buy some super size rollers to eyeball for the " I am getting there thrill". I so want to have to use some super size rollers. You are not alone!!


----------



## felic1 (Sep 27, 2013)

I did not know that there was so much distance between full shoulder length and armpit length. It has been two years and I am still pursuing APL. At least I am making progress!


----------



## naija24 (Sep 27, 2013)

felic1 said:


> I did not know that there was so much distance between full shoulder length and armpit length. It has been two years and I am still pursuing APL. At least I am making progress!



felic1 how much distance is it for you? 

For me, it's about three inches from my collarbone to my armpits. So I expect to hit APL 6 months following cbl


----------



## naija24 (Sep 27, 2013)

felic1 said:


> I am going to buy some super size rollers to eyeball for the " I am getting there thrill". I so want to have to use some super size rollers. You are not alone!!



They gave me their smallest rollers  pretty disappointed. But again it's about how my hair looks when done not while being done. If my hair to touches the nape of my neck I may do a dance.


----------



## naija24 (Sep 27, 2013)

The hait


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 27, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow
I do know what you mean about styling your own hair and having people say "ooohh, who did your hair"? and you can casually say "oh, I did myself". 

Your curls look awesome  I like how funky and cool it looks in the front!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 28, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> I do know what you mean about styling your own hair and having people say "ooohh, who did your hair"? and you can casually say "oh, I did myself".
> 
> Your curls look awesome  I like how funky and cool it looks in the front!
> ...



Thnx mshoneyfly

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## felic1 (Sep 28, 2013)

naija24 said:


> @felic1 how much distance is it for you?
> 
> For me, it's about three inches from my collarbone to my armpits. So I expect to hit APL 6 months following cbl


 
It may be four or five inches in the front, but it is maybe eight inches it seems in the back. It is only midway in the back. The front has a few hairs that can stretch to under the arm. The back seems to be growing slower. I am babying the back. See...


----------



## ronie (Sep 28, 2013)

Walks in thread, reads all the nonsense about hosting APL 14, drools on HairPleezeGrow gorgeous twist out, walks out to search for long forgotten jar of Eco styler argan ( yes, found it), comes back to lurke some more, leaves thread and will wait for one of these fine SL sistas to start APL 14 soon.


----------



## ronie (Sep 28, 2013)

naija24 said:


> The hait


 
Your hair looks healthy and full. The length will come soon enough. And it will be that much better.


----------



## ronie (Sep 28, 2013)

FlyyBohemian said:


> I know I'm late but I'm joining the challenge. I'm two inches away!


Welcome. 
Looking at that huge puff, you might already be there if not closed. Do you have a stretched out piece?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 28, 2013)

ronie said:


> Walks in thread, reads all the nonsense about hosting APL 14, drools on HairPleezeGrow gorgeous twist out, walks out to search for long forgotten jar of Eco styler argan ( yes, found it), comes back to lurke some more, leaves thread and will wait for one of these fine SL sistas to start APL 14 soon.



Girl you betta stop playing!

ETA: hahaha

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 28, 2013)

FlyyBohemian said:


> I know I'm late but I'm joining the challenge. I'm two inches away!



Welcome Flyybohemian great puff


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 28, 2013)

ronie said:


> Walks in thread, reads all the nonsense about hosting APL 14, drools on HairPleezeGrow gorgeous twist out, walks out to search for long forgotten jar of Eco styler argan ( yes, found it), comes back to lurke some more, leaves thread and will wait for one of these fine SL sistas to start APL 14 soon.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2013)

Beautiful twist hairPleazeGrow

Be Patient naija24

ronie 

FlyyBohemian


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 28, 2013)

going full force with the ayurvedics and tea yall! always been a henna head but have been doing tea rinses with rosemary and nettle since the summer which has reduced my shedding to 1/10 of what it has been since March.  A month ago, I started adding other herbs that the gals from the coffee, tea, ayurvedic, etc challenge thread are using as well as KeraVada products as of two weeks ago.  
Let me just say, I did a henna about three weeks ago and hair is shinier and I see not only grey hairs popping out, but new hairs that are super fine maybe a half inch in length.  As I mentioned a few days ago upthread my hair is also bigger.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 28, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> going full force with the ayurvedics and tea yall! always been a henna head but have been doing tea rinses with rosemary and nettle since the summer which has reduced my shedding to 1/10 of what it has been since March.  A month ago, I started adding other herbs that the gals from the coffee, tea, ayurvedic, etc challenge thread are using as well as KeraVada products as of two weeks ago.
> Let me just say, I did a henna about three weeks ago and hair is shinier and I see not only grey hairs popping out, but new hairs that are super fine maybe a half inch in length.  As I mentioned a few days ago upthread my hair is also bigger.



That's gr8 Wen. I do have ayurvedic powders and never thought to add to my tea. Hmmm I only use them with my hendigo.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Sep 28, 2013)

Moisturized my 10 day old flat iron (more like a blow out now) with entwine couture exotique butter creme hydrator, and put in medium twists with Eco styler Argan oil.  Been trying to achieve the stretched out twist out look since Monday. Every time I ended up picking my hair out into a blow out fro. I even tried the miss Jessie's buttercream. The closest I got was a wavy fro after using QB gel. 
Will post pictures tonight. Washing my hair out tomorrow, so hoping to end this flat iron with a bang, lol.
Thanks for the Eco inspiration HPG.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 28, 2013)

ronie said:


> Moisturized my 10 day old flat iron (more like a blow out now) with entwine couture exotique butter creme hydrator, and put in medium twists with Eco styler Argan oil.  Been trying to achieve the stretched out twist out look since Monday. Every time I ended up picking my hair out into a blow out fro. I even tried the miss Jessie's buttercream. The closest I got was a wavy fro after using QB gel.
> Will post pictures tonight. Washing my hair out tomorrow, so hoping to end this flat iron with a bang, lol.
> Thanks for the Eco inspiration HPG.



Hey don't pic it out. Use your fingers and separate the twists gently. Then use the pic only at the roots to lift to cover the parts.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## BonBon (Sep 28, 2013)

My last update pic 11th July and new one 20th September











 Dealing with extreme dryness at the moment. Driving me mental. I've been told my hair is high porosity which I personally feel is a natural tendency for me rather than damage, but it's never been this bad beforeerplexed. In the past it would feel dry about 2 days after wash day and then start to hold moisture. Now it can be a week and its still sucking up any product and going back to dry -_-


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm going to try flat twist for a while. Let's see how fuzzy they get. Hopefully over the next few weeks I can get better at styling. Here's today's style though.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 29, 2013)

ronie HPG is giving good advice; use your fingers. This method works for a twist out, braid out, Bantu knot out AND roller sets!  faithVA Your flat twists are cute! They look nice on you but I think you can probably pull off most any style. Nice job! 

Sumra
Nice retention. The first pic looks like collarbone length. You are well past that point in the second pic. I am high porosity too. Henna really helps seal my shaft and helps my hair to hold more moisture. 
 I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks mshoneyfly. That was sweet. Aw shucks!


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 29, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to try flat twist for a while. Let's see how fuzzy they get. Hopefully over the next few weeks I can get better at styling. Here's today's style though.
> 
> View attachment 227229
> 
> ...



Nice! And those flat twists create the best twistouts!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 29, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to try flat twist for a while. Let's see how fuzzy they get. Hopefully over the next few weeks I can get better at styling. Here's today's style though.



They look nice. Yours are so thick and chunky not like my anorexic ones lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 29, 2013)

Sumra said:


> My last update pic 11th July and new one 20th September
> 
> Dealing with extreme dryness at the moment. Driving me mental. I've been told my hair is high porosity which I personally feel is a natural tendency for me rather than damage, but it's never been this bad beforeerplexed. In the past it would feel dry about 2 days after wash day and then start to hold moisture. Now it can be a week and its still sucking up any product and going back to dry -_-



That's some nice growth girly!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Nice! And those flat twists create the best twistouts!!!



Thank You. I've yet to have a nice flat twist out. My ends always come out crunchy and my hair is drier than when I wear twists. I'm hoping that length helps. Maybe I just haven't gotten the right twist out products yet.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> They look nice. Yours are so thick and chunky not like my anorexic ones lol.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thank You. Yeah but your twist out looks better than mine


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 29, 2013)

So I just couldnt wait any longer...I texturized today at 13 weeks post. My wet pony looks a little plumper and fuller so that makes me happy. Will probably post a pic tomorro

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 29, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Thank You. I've yet to have a nice flat twist out. My ends always come out crunchy and my hair is drier than when I wear twists. I'm hoping that length helps. Maybe I just haven't gotten the right twist out products yet.



Try to spray your hair with liquid moisturizer or liquid condish at least 2x/day. I use a bit of castor oil or hair trigger oil in my scalp only while in flat twists.  you'll really need a product to smooth your entire hair shaft.  I like darcy's bot  sweet cocoa bean smoothing cream. Also a smaller detangling comb on the ends.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 30, 2013)

My hair got braided into a beehive yesterday to make wigging it a bit more easier. And give my hair a break. I only left a little leave out. I applied my NJoy oil and KeraVada brahmi in pumpkin spice. Has anyone done a beehive?  How long does it lasts b4 having to redo?


















HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Sep 30, 2013)

So my twist out was a fail. First, i agree with @haipleezegrow, that there was no crunchy feeling from the gel. I was really surprised to find my hair super soft, too soft. Right after undoing the twists it looked good, but the hair felt too soft to hold a curl. As soon as i started separating, all definition was gone. So i picked it out again and wore a cute little wavy afro style. I will post them pictures after i edit this post. Although noone needs to see this mess.


----------



## ronie (Sep 30, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> ronie HPG is giving good advice; use your fingers. This method works for a twist out, braid out, Bantu knot out AND roller sets!  faithVA Your flat twists are cute! They look nice on you but I think you can probably pull off most any style. Nice job!
> 
> Sumra
> Nice retention. The first pic looks like collarbone length. You are well past that point in the second pic. I am high porosity too. Henna really helps seal my shaft and helps my hair to hold more moisture.
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Thanks for the advice ladies, but i think i either used too much products, or i should have i left my hair dry some more. It did not feel wet or damp but very soft. HairPleezeGrow did you use a blow dryer with the gel?  
Yes faithVA your flat twists are delicious looking. I have the same issue with my flat twist outs being a bit dryer than regular twist outs. My ends always look a bit weird too. 
Sumra that is some nice retention. How are you protecting those ends miss lady. We are nosy around here.


----------



## ronie (Sep 30, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My hair got braided into a beehive yesterday to make wigging it a bit more easier. And give my hair a break. I only left a little leave out. I applied my NJoy oil and KeraVada brahmi in pumpkin spice. Has anyone done a beehive?  How long does it lasts b4 having to redo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have. With my hair texture, it can last a good 2-3 weeks. You hair seems to be on the silky side, so i am not sure if it can hold on that long.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 30, 2013)

ronie said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies, but i think i either used too much products, or i should have i left my hair dry some more. It did not feel wet or damp but very soft. HairPleezeGrow did you use a blow dryer with the gel?
> Yes faithVA your flat twists are delicious looking. I have the same issue with my flat twist outs being a bit dryer than regular twist outs. My ends always look a bit weird too.
> Sumra that is some nice retention. How are you protecting those ends miss lady. We are nosy around here.



No no blow dryer. I started twisting on dry hair bc I noticed it stretches it a bit for me. And I know what you mean about the hair feeling too soft. This is the way mines always is no matter what I use so I just end up twisting it every night with no product after the initial twists. That helps me keep the look, if not I would end up with a curly fro.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 30, 2013)

ronie said:


> I have. With my hair texture, it can last a good 2-3 weeks. You hair seems to be on the silky side, so i am not sure if it can hold on that long.



K thanks I hope it lasts me at least 3 weeks.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Try to spray your hair with liquid moisturizer or liquid condish at least 2x/day. I use a bit of castor oil or hair trigger oil in my scalp only while in flat twists.  you'll really need a product to smooth your entire hair shaft.  I like darcy's bot  sweet cocoa bean smoothing cream. Also a smaller detangling comb on the ends.



Thanks. I will try it again when I reach SL. I am usually twisting on wet hair and that seems to be a problem. It works out ok if my hair is stretched and dried. But who has time for all of that 

Thanks ronie.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 30, 2013)

So the concensus is for me to leave my beehive in no more than 3 or 4 weeks and that's what I'll do.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 30, 2013)

Had this crazy dream last night that I decided to press my hair. The strands just went on and on and when I finished pressing it was MBL!  I kept thinking, my shrinkage is massive! No wonder I thought it wasnt retaining! 

IRL today, I'm taking out these crochets. I can't take it anymore. It's only been 2 weeks and I want to do a proper wash. Plus I got a small spot in the bangs edge where it broke a little.  Usually I have leave out there but didnt this last time. Wont be doing that again....


----------



## BonBon (Sep 30, 2013)

ronie

 I put it in cornrows, or flat twists 1x every 3 - 4 weeks and leave it that way I was never able to retain when I played around in it more because my hair is quite fine/fragile.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 30, 2013)

Yall, I love working from home where I can wash my hair, be on LHCF AND get a full day's pay.  

Pull test shows my back layers grazing CBL in just that time. Another inch for my crown to touch my ears. My bangs are grazing the bridge of my nose FINALLY! 2 weeks of PS paid off.

Revisiting phony buns with Marley hair this week. They need to be dry buns cuz wet just take my ends all the way off. Got to stretch my sides overnight via banding and use a bazillion pins to get it all to the top of my head but as long as it's neat and stays should be good enough for work.


----------



## ronie (Sep 30, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Yall, I love working from home where I can wash my hair, be on LHCF AND get a full day's pay.   Pull test shows my back layers grazing CBL in just that time. Another inch for my crown to touch my ears. My bangs are grazing the bridge of my nose FINALLY! 2 weeks of PS paid off.  Revisiting phony buns with Marley hair this week. They need to be dry buns cuz wet just take my ends all the way off. Got to stretch my sides overnight via banding and use a bazillion pins to get it all to the top of my head but as long as it's neat and stays should be good enough for work.


Girl I hate you.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2013)

ronie said:


> Girl I hate you.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 30, 2013)

Im doing another henna tomorrow. After my texturizer, it looks like most of my color is gone 

Hair is a tad bit tangly and dry after all the protein so I will use the Godrej Nupur mix with all the extra goodies inside. Tonight I will mix it up and freeze it then moisturize my hair and baggy for a few hours.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 30, 2013)

ronie said:


> Girl I hate you.





faithVA said:


>



Looks like I can work from home tomorrow too! Hmmm... wonder if I wanna re-install my crochets while I 'work'?


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 1, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My hair got braided into a beehive yesterday to make wigging it a bit more easier. And give my hair a break. I only left a little leave out. I applied my NJoy oil and KeraVada brahmi in pumpkin spice. Has anyone done a beehive?  How long does it lasts b4 having to redo?  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I just got my hair braided into a beehive today. She said it should last 2-3 weeks. We'll see what happens.


----------



## BonBon (Oct 1, 2013)

I think I may be getting really bad cramps from taking hairfinityerplexed. Disappointed. Going to try to up my water intake and see how that goes-_-


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 1, 2013)

Sumra said:


> I think I may be getting really bad cramps from taking hairfinityerplexed. Disappointed. Going to try to up my water intake and see how that goes-_-



Definitely do some research and see if that's one of the side effects. I would let the company know as well. If the water doesn't help I would stop taking them bc it wouldn't be worth it. Maybe it's something specifically in those pills that are causing the cramps.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## BonBon (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks 

 I think high doses of b vitamins cause stomach problems (and also acne) in some people. I get issues with indigestion and trapped wind already sometimes, but this seems to bring it on badly.

 I've been drinking loads of water today and it seems to have gotten better for now.


----------



## naija24 (Oct 1, 2013)

my hair is doing that thing where it curls up after hitting the base of your neck! yay and nay all at once!

what length does it stop doing that and what can i do to fix this?


----------



## londonfog (Oct 1, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Looks like I can work from home tomorrow too! Hmmm... wonder if I wanna re-install my crochets while I 'work'?


 
You sound like me!! I work from home one day a week (soon to be two days) & thats when I get to really "play" in my hair. I put my crochets on a work from home day too!


----------



## tequilad28 (Oct 1, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Looks like I can work from home tomorrow too! Hmmm... wonder if I wanna re-install my crochets while I 'work'?



That aint right.  Lololol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 1, 2013)

naija24 said:


> my hair is doing that thing where it curls up after hitting the base of your neck! yay and nay all at once!
> 
> what length does it stop doing that and what can i do to fix this?



I dk what you mean...can you post a pic of it?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Oct 1, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I dk what you mean...can you post a pic of it?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



you see what it's doing? it's like curling up. my hair never did that before but i guess it wasn't long enough?

i want to amend this. i don't like wrapping my hair around my head although i do cover it. what shoudl i do?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 1, 2013)

naija24 said:


> you see what it's doing? it's like curling up. my hair never did that before but i guess it wasn't long enough?
> 
> i want to amend this. i don't like wrapping my hair around my head although i do cover it. what shoudl i do?



Oh I see. Well you could use some sort of pin to pin it down or what about the soft sponge roller just on the ends b4 bed.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 1, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Yall, I love working from home where I can wash my hair, be on LHCF AND get a full day's pay.
> 
> Pull test shows my back layers grazing CBL in just that time. Another inch for my crown to touch my ears. My bangs are grazing the bridge of my nose FINALLY! 2 weeks of PS paid off.
> 
> Revisiting phony buns with Marley hair this week. They need to be dry buns cuz wet just take my ends all the way off. Got to stretch my sides overnight via banding and use a bazillion pins to get it all to the top of my head but as long as it's neat and stays should be good enough for work.



Girl who you telling???!? Ive been working from home since May and having henna or dcing hair while on a confrence call AND surfing LHCF is the business!!!


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 1, 2013)

Sumra said:


> I think I may be getting really bad cramps from taking hairfinityerplexed. Disappointed. Going to try to up my water intake and see how that goes-_-



Sumra are you taking it before you eat?


----------



## londonfog (Oct 1, 2013)

naija24 said:


> you see what it's doing? it's like curling up. my hair never did that before but i guess it wasn't long enough?
> 
> i want to amend this. i don't like wrapping my hair around my head although i do cover it. what shoudl i do?


 
I was gonna suggest maybe hair rollers as well at night before bed. Small ones may leave it as a tight curl & larger ones more looser but it depends on your preference.  Either should still accomplish getting it to curl under versus upwards.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 1, 2013)

I love me some Elasta QP Mango Butter & Olive Oil as my moisturizer (outside of braids) but I was thinking of making my own whipped Shea Butter mix. I've never done it before but I'm such a DIYer that I think it shouldn't be hard at all.   If I did it now, I wouldn't be able to see how I like it on my own hair for another few weeks so I'll have to use it on my daughter's hair.  I think that I'll do it this weekend!!


----------



## naija24 (Oct 1, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Oh I see. Well you could use some sort of pin to pin it down or what about the soft sponge roller just on the ends b4 bed.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Soft sponge rollers will work. I would only need 3-4 because it's just the nape of my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2013)

naija24 said:


> my hair is doing that thing where it curls up after hitting the base of your neck! yay and nay all at once!
> 
> what length does it stop doing that and what can i do to fix this?



I think full SL. My hair is starting not to do that.so the base of the nape needs to sit comfortably on your shoulders.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> I think full SL. My hair is starting not to do that.so the base of the nape needs to sit comfortably on your shoulders.



Now that fall is here, I will be Bunning for the rest of the year. I will add a piece here and there for more flare when I want to be fancy.


----------



## BonBon (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Wenbev

I think I was taking it within the first few bites of my food.

Today I took it directly following my food.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 1, 2013)

Sumra said:


> Hi Wenbev
> 
> I think I was taking it within the first few bites of my food.
> 
> Today I took it directly following my food.



try to always take vits after a full meal and with a full glass of room temp water or water that is not icy cold. The stomach needs padding before ingesting and water that is room temp aids in overall digestion. Especially increase water intake by 2x with hair vits and especially if it contains silica.


----------



## BonBon (Oct 1, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> try to always take vits after a full meal and with a full glass of room temp water or water that is not icy cold. The stomach needs padding before ingesting and water that is room temp aids in overall digestion. Especially increase water intake by 2x with hair vits and especially if it contains silica.



 Thank you many times  I don't think I have been taking it with a full glass of water either after the meal. Usually just a gulp. Will try it properly tomorrow.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey Ladies,

Is anyone feeling like a LC isn't necessary or are you doing them later this week?  You know yesterday was a check in date. I think Im gonna use my Split Ender again sometime this week. 

naija24 I think your hair is very cute  It may be curling up naturally because its cut sort of in a layered shape. The good news is: you have some nice shape to your hair, it frames the face nicer than if it were all one length and as you go along it will grow out healthy and cute without looking a HAM!  I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 2, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Is anyone feeling like a LC isn't necessary or are you doing them later this week?  You know yesterday was a check in date. I think Im gonna use my Split Ender again sometime this week.
> 
> naija24 I think your hair is very cute  It may be curling up naturally because its cut sort of in a layered shape. The good news is: you have some nice shape to your hair, it frames the face nicer than if it were all one length and as you go along it will grow out healthy and cute without looking a HAM!  I LOVE this HHJ!!



I think im going to forgo this LC since my hair is braided under my wig. I probably won't do one until the end of the year. I don't want to obsess over length or get disappointed.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Is anyone feeling like a LC isn't necessary or are you doing them later this week?  *You know yesterday was a check in date.* I think Im gonna use my Split Ender again sometime this week.
> 
> naija24 I think your hair is very cute  It may be curling up naturally because its cut sort of in a layered shape. The good news is: you have some nice shape to your hair, it frames the face nicer than if it were all one length and as you go along it will grow out healthy and cute without looking a HAM!  I LOVE this HHJ!!



It was   I didn't realize that. I'm not going to do a length check. I'm not close to SL. I will wait until the end of December. 

I want a split ender. I think I will get one either when I'm full SL or when something reaches APL.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 2, 2013)

LC was yesterday?! I guess I got my challenges confused, I was thinking next LC was when I did my next touchup, tehehe! But uh unn, I'm not planning on taking my crochets out for another few weeks then she's going right back up in some more. LC for me very well maybe in Dec.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2013)

londonfog said:


> LC was yesterday?! I guess I got my challenges confused, I was thinking next LC was when I did my next touchup, tehehe! But uh unn, I'm not planning on taking my crochets out for another few weeks then she's going right back up in some more. LC for me very well maybe in Dec.



Yeah, I think most people are just hanging out  This seems to be a laid back challenge.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 2, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Yeah, I think most people are just hanging out  This seems to be a laid back challenge.



It is by far my favorite challenge though!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 2, 2013)

Going to do a steam with Hydroquench go deep this weekend. I've been applying my NJoy oil and KeraVada brahmi pumpkin spice oil every night. This beehive is definitely coming down and getting redone in 2 more weeks. It's already looking like it needs to be redone lol. My hair is just too fine for scalp braids. Oh well I'm still going to stay braided under my wig and glad I tried the beehive bc its still working better than str8 back.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow, totally forgot about a LC. Oh well, my hair is braided up in a beehive. It'll have to wait until December.


----------



## ronie (Oct 2, 2013)

ronie said:


> So my twist out was a fail. First, i agree with @haipleezegrow, that there was no crunchy feeling from the gel. I was really surprised to find my hair super soft, too soft. Right after undoing the twists it looked good, but the hair felt too soft to hold a curl. As soon as i started separating, all definition was gone. So i picked it out again and wore a cute little wavy afro style. I will post them pictures after i edit this post. Although noone needs to see this mess.


Here are the pictures as promised




I should be banned for posting this, lol




Here s how I actually wore it out. Fully combed out. The back loocked like a fluffy Afro. 




I wore if like that the next day


And here's a full view of what i looked like the night of my flat iron


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 2, 2013)

ronie said:


> Here are the pictures as promised
> 
> I should be banned for posting this, lol
> 
> ...



I think it's cute!  I like the 2nd pic where it's pinned back and the fluffy fro.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Oct 2, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I think it's cute!  I like the 2nd pic where it's pinned back and the fluffy fro.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thanks, these 2 were ok. I really wanted a nice stretched out twist out though. This style has been a fail for me for ever. My avatar picture is a twist out on blow dried hair. I posted about it some times ago; although it looks ok in the avi, it was a disaster of a style. I posted close up pictures the night i did it, and it was not pretty.
Waiting for longer hair to try again. I realized with long hair, definition is not as important. Longhairdon'tcare


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 2, 2013)

ronie said:


> Here are the pictures as promised
> 
> 
> View attachment 227857
> ...



ronie girl please fluff and keep it moving.  It doesnt look bad to me 

Now we need to talk about that dress! Hotness


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 2, 2013)

Sooo I think for our APL 2014 challenge that ronie is going to create we should have LC twice a year. A begging challenge pic of course but our LC pics should be in June and December that way we have enough time pass to tell if and how much length we've gained.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 2, 2013)

sorry yall nowhere near SL so next lc will be in December


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 2, 2013)

Ohhhh It IS LC time! Dang. Well if I got time this weekend I will surely post a pic


----------



## ronie (Oct 2, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sooo I think for our APL 2014 challenge that *ronie is going to create* we should have LC twice a year. A begging challenge pic of course but our LC pics should be in June and December that way we have enough time pass to tell if and how much length we've gained.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


erplexed
See you got the LC time like a Boss. Sounds like the captain to me


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 2, 2013)

ronie said:


> erplexed
> See you got the LC time like a Boss. Sounds like the captain to me



Nah I'm just trying to help a sista out lol! You got this!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Oct 4, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Nah I'm just trying to help a sista out lol! You got this!  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


Come on you gotta do better. How about setting up the thread, lol.


----------



## naija24 (Oct 4, 2013)

Any tips for bunning NL hair?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 4, 2013)

ronie said:


> Come on you gotta do better. How about setting up the thread, lol.



No ma'am....it's all you.   I wouldn't even know how to set up a challenge thread. Any ideas for ronie ladies on how to set up our 2014 APL?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 4, 2013)

naija24 said:


> Any tips for bunning NL hair?



I think it's the same all around with bunning in general...just make sure you aren't bunning too tight and keep your ends well moisturized and tucked neatly away. Wet bunning is a non no but I think some have success with damp bunning and don't bun for too long. Please show us a pic of your bun if you decide to do it.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 5, 2013)

today is wash day  have tea brewing, warming oil for a prepoo while I run errands, will cowash with suave naturals, finish up the ssi banana dc and final rinse with tea.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 5, 2013)

So the air here has hit BONE DRY. Noticed last night my hair is just starting to get annoyed with this... my skin too. I sometimes leave out the mid-week cowash but that cant happen. Might need to get back to 2x mid-week cowash like last spring. Was able to get away with 1 or none all summer. Oh well...


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 5, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> No ma'am....it's all you.   I wouldn't even know how to set up a challenge thread. Any ideas for ronie ladies on how to set up our 2014 APL?  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



HairPleezeGrow
You just start a new thread, say something inspirational and basically copy text from the current APL challenge, right?  Of course change the dates and tell everyone to thank the first post so you can keep track of all challengers. Is there something Im forgetting?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 5, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> You just start a new thread, say something inspirational and basically copy text from the current APL challenge, right?  Of course change the dates and tell everyone to thank the first post so you can keep track of all challengers. Is there something Im forgetting?
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Yes you are forgetting that ronie is starting the thread!  Lol

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Oct 5, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yes you are forgetting that ronie is starting the thread!  Lol  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


You know you wrong for this lol.


----------



## ronie (Oct 5, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleezeGrow You just start a new thread, say something inspirational and basically copy text from the current APL challenge, right?  Of course change the dates and tell everyone to thank the first post so you can keep track of all challengers. Is there something Im forgetting?  I LOVE this HHJ!!


Nope you did not forget anything. Just make sure to tag me when you start.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm around even though I can't post much. I'm down for APL 14.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2013)

The nape doesn't seem to be going anywhere, but the rest of the back is edging towards SL. Some of my front is just past my top lip. I want all of my back to be SL before I claim it. So it looks like spring of next year.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 6, 2013)

Last night I thawed an old (about 3 months), unlabeled henna mix. IDK what I put in it but was determined to use it (too lazy to mix a fresh one) 

I added irish moss and watercress powder  
Slept in it o/n and washed out with shikakai shampoo bar and then vo5 herbal escapes ocean refresh. Hair is noticeably silky, shiny and strong.

I brewed a tea mix too but didnt have time to use it yet


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 6, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Last night I thawed an old (about 3 months), unlabeled henna mix. IDK what I put in it but was determined to use it (too lazy to mix a fresh one)
> 
> I added irish moss and watercress powder
> Slept in it o/n and washed out with shikakai shampoo bar and then vo5 herbal escapes ocean refresh. Hair is noticeably silky, shiny and strong.
> ...



Sounds so yummy for the hair!  I need to make another hendigo mix bc my grays are just every where about an inch long lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 6, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow
I cant say I wish I had more grays but its a good way to measure how much growth you're getting. I have grays but only a few sporadic ones. I have a lot of little ones right on my left side hairline. They don't really grow longer but I am getting some thickness. When the color starts to wear off of that area I know its time to henna.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 6, 2013)

APL 2014 challenge is up


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2013)

Here is my flat twists style this week.


----------



## ronie (Oct 6, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Here is my flat twists style this week.
> 
> View attachment 228315
> 
> ...



Your pictures are really making want to give flat twists another try. I got the cornorows now, but the flat twists are so difficult. I can never keep the rhythm.
 Im gonna practice on my daughter s hair this week.
Probably won't be able to get as fancy as you with the styling, but i am sure determined to get the technique.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2013)

I might need to continue the SL challenge for at least another 8 months. I may join the APL challenge in March of 2014 as well (not sure yet though). I hope there's not a cut-off time to join it but if there is, I'll do a private APL challenge on my own.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2013)

ronie said:


> Your pictures are really making want to give flat twists another try. I got the cornorows now, but the flat twists are so difficult. I can never keep the rhythm.
> Im gonna practice on my daughter s hair this week.
> Probably won't be able to get as fancy as you with the styling, but i am sure determined to get the technique.



If you can cornrow then you can flat twists. I can cornrow the front. I can't do anything with the back. I don't even know what rhythm you are talking about


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2013)

[USER=32545 said:
			
		

> Aggie[/USER];19061361]I might need to continue the SL challenge for at least another 8 months. I may join the APL challenge in March of 2014 as well (not sure yet though). I hope there's not a cut-off time to join it but if there is, I'll do a private APL challenge on my own.



You don't have to be SL to join the APL challenge. As long as you are working towards the goal sometime in 2014, that's all that is needed. But there is no cut off time to join, so come on in when you are ready.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 6, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Here is my flat twists style this week.



I love it faith!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2013)

^^Thank you ladies. I'm trying to get my hair to something presentable. It's been raggedy for a while now. Maybe this is the beginning of a new me


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2013)

faithVA said:


> You don't have to be SL to join the APL challenge. As long as you are working towards the goal sometime in 2014, that's all that is needed. But there is no cut off time to join, so come on in when you are ready.


 
Thanks a million faithVA. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## tequilad28 (Oct 6, 2013)

so pretty!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 6, 2013)

This is how I've been wearing my wig this week. I applied some Ecostyler gel and two strand twisted then bantu knotted the twists. Let it set overnight and took down in the am. I did the same to my little bit of leave out. Sorry for the blurry back shot...my son took it. I did take a pic of the wig once I took dow the the twists by itself. 













HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This is how I've been wearing my wig this week. I applied some Ecostyler gel and two strand twisted then bantu knotted the twists. Let it set overnight and took down in the am. I did the same to my little bit of leave out. Sorry for the blurry back shot...my son took it. I did take a pic of the wig once I took dow the the twists by itself.
> 
> 
> View attachment 228343
> ...



That's cute. That is also a lot of hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 6, 2013)

faithVA said:


> That's cute. That is also a lot of hair.



Girl you have no idea lol it is that's why I alternate it.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2013)

[USER=372435 said:
			
		

> gbunnie[/USER];19061725]I think full SL will happen for me around March next year so I think I can get a hint of APL by December 2014. Sighhh



We will all be in there together. Quite a few of us plan on being their through December and longer.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2013)

gbunnie said:


> Thanks faithVA, glad I'll have some good company and not left behind in the challenges



The last time I was in the APL challenge I ended up having to big chop  Hopefully, I will keep my hair healthy and make APL


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 7, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow
Girl, you are wearing that wig!! It looks really cute on you. It looks like real hair and very similar to your texture. How do you have a leave out with a wig??  Where did you find it?  Its gotta be human hair...eas it really expensive??

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> Girl, you are wearing that wig!! It looks really cute on you. It looks like real hair and very similar to your texture. How do you have a leave out with a wig??  Where did you find it?  Its gotta be human hair...eas it really expensive??
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Thanks mshoneyfly. I'm posting a pic of how much leave out I left out from my beehive. Yes it's human hair I bought off aliexpress. It's a wig I made. I did a review somewhere on this site about it. It's Peruvian curly/wavy hair. I bought 4 packs (yes its a lot of hair) for $196 I think. Aliexpress is cheaper than American vendors who sale virgin human hair. It's applied behind the hair line. 


This is how much leave out I have. 


HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2013)

Double post


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2013)

^^I need to make a wig. That is going to be the only way I can get what I want. I just don't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> ^^I need to make a wig. That is going to be the only way I can get what I want. I just don't see that happening any time soon.



You can get your stuff for it and slowly work on it. Take your time making it so you get it the way you want it.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You can get your stuff for it and slowly work on it. Take your time making it so you get it the way you want it.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Maybe I will start by just watching some yt videos. Since I am hosting the Twist, Braid, Bun challenge I can't wig it up until January. That will give me enough time to at least get started.

I was watching a ytber whose niece made her a natural wig and it was so cute. When I saw that I wanted one.

I found a stylist that will shape up the wigs I have. I have an appointment at the end of the month, so I will take it with me and see what she says.

I hate having anything on my head, so I am going to have to have a wig I love before I will really wear it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Maybe I will start by just watching some yt videos. Since I am hosting the Twist, Braid, Bun challenge I can't wig it up until January. That will give me enough time to at least get started.
> 
> I was watching a ytber whose niece made her a natural wig and it was so cute. When I saw that I wanted one.
> 
> ...



Yeah I hear you.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 7, 2013)

faithVA
I know what you mean. I don't like anything on my head either. I only wear a hat when the Chicago 'hawk' is really showin out. 

Thats why Ive never been successful with wigs. I went to a store once and tried on one. I told the girl, 'oh, this one is too little' and handed it back to her. She just laughed and put it on for me. It was too tight... I got a fat head, 
I thought maybe I could just get the next size up like a dress or pants or something 

My DD says she wants to make one but I don't believe she'd wear it. Maybe I could get her to make one for me

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2013)

[USER=356485 said:
			
		

> mshoneyfly[/USER];19063741]faithVA
> I know what you mean. I don't like anything on my head either. I only wear a hat when the Chicago 'hawk' is really showin out.
> 
> Thats why Ive never been successful with wigs. I went to a store once and tried on one. I told the girl, 'oh, this one is too little' and handed it back to her. She just laughed and put it on for me. It was too tight... I got a fat head,
> ...



I'm from Cleveland and we had those hawk winters as well. My mother would always try to get me to wear a hat  Even now I take a scarf and wrap it around my head. That's the best I can do. 

I have a big head too. When I tried on the wig, the Korean lady said, Oh you have big head  Ok, thanks lady. 

They do make wigs in different sizes but you have to buy them online. The stores usually only stock the popular size. I hear women talking about pinning their wigs down. My wig ain't going no where  

I do want at least 2, especially when I got out of town. I need an emergency back up 

If I make one, I will tell you how to make a big headed wig


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm late but cute flat twists faithVA and love the wig HairPleezeGrow! She's gorgeous 

Today I'm finally washing and I got out my curlformers to stretch not for style purposes. That will be my length check. Pics to come later today.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I'm late but cute flat twists faithVA and love the wig HairPleezeGrow! She's gorgeous
> 
> Today I'm finally washing and I got out my curlformers to stretch not for style purposes. That will be my length check. Pics to come later today.



Thank You. Oh, can't wait for the pics. 

If you aren't going to use them for style, you can always do the lazy man curlformers and only put them on the pieces you are going to use for the length check picture  Not that I ever did that


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Oct 7, 2013)

Flat iron fail....I quit after this section


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Flat iron fail....I quit after this section
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better to err on the side of caution. Maybe your next attempt will be more successful.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I'm late but cute flat twists faithVA and love the wig HairPleezeGrow! She's gorgeous
> 
> Today I'm finally washing and I got out my curlformers to stretch not for style purposes. That will be my length check. Pics to come later today.



Thanks girky. Can't wait for pics!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Flat iron fail....I quit after this section



Your hair is so thick.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2013)

I have had a very long journey. It hurts me to see how close I was. Ok shaking that off  Here is my hair in September 2011. This is where I would like to get back to by Dec 2011. This time around I will do a curlformer set with no heat.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I have had a very long journey. It hurts me to see how close I was. Ok shaking that off  Here is my hair in September 2011. This is where I would like to get back to by Dec 2011. This time around I will do a curlformer set with no heat.



Oh faith you will get there. No worries it will come.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Oct 7, 2013)

faithVA
You'll be there in no time.  I was hoping 2013 would be my APL goal length.  Maybe it will be 2014 for me.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2013)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> faithVA
> You'll be there in no time.  I was hoping 2013 would be my APL goal length.  Maybe it will be 2014 for me.



Thanks ladies for the encouragement. I went back through my blog today an man I feel like Moses in the desert 

Are you in the 2014 APL challenge with us JazzyOleBabe ?


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Oct 7, 2013)

No.  I haven't made my public announcement yet.  I hate to fail in public.  Privately I can accept it a little better .  As of right now, I will keep a close eye on this thread.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2013)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> No.  I haven't made my public announcement yet.  I hate to fail in public.  Privately I can accept it a little better .  As of right now, I will keep a close eye on this thread.



Come on over with us girly. Trust me no one will judge...we all want the same thang!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Oct 8, 2013)

It saddens me that it make take another 4 months to get to shoulder length and the thread is already moving on to APL.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2013)

naija24 said:


> It saddens me that it make take another 4 months to get to shoulder length and the thread is already moving on to APL.



Naija its going to take most of us that long or more to get to SL so don't be discouraged. We all just have hope that we will make our next goal of APL and we aren't even SL yet. We will reach our goal of SL and beyond so stay positive.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2013)

naija24 said:


> It saddens me that it make take another 4 months to get to shoulder length and the thread is already moving on to APL.



Girl we aren't shoulder length either. You are part of our crew now. You go where we go  In 2014 you will be SL and working on APL, so it's all good. 

Most of us will be in this thread through the rest of 2013. And if someone starts a SL 2014 thread I may be in that one as well. It is very common to be in 2 length check threads at the same time.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 8, 2013)

Are you guys going to start a 2014 challenge? If so tag me. I'm transitioning and would love to have full shoulder length hair natural hair by DEC 2014.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Girl we aren't shoulder length either. You are part of our crew now. You go where we go  In 2014 you will be SL and working on APL, so it's all good.
> 
> Most of us will be in this thread through the rest of 2013. And if someone starts a SL 2014 thread I may be in that one as well. It is very common to be in 2 length check threads at the same time.



Yeah me too. Think I will go ahead and start the SL 2014.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Are you guys going to start a 2014 challenge? If so tag me. I'm transitioning and would love to have full shoulder length hair natural hair by DEC 2014.



I'm starting it right now.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'm starting it right now.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



You are?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> You are?


 

Sure...I don't mind. I love you guys and if some aren't comfortable going to the APL thread I want to still KIT!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sure...I don't mind. I love you guys and if some aren't comfortable going to the APL thread I want to still KIT!



Awww, your sweet.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 8, 2013)

I am so ready for the next challenge! 2014 will be the year all our hair will be swangin and bangin! 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 8, 2013)

Ladies I'm just now looking back at my initial pic for this challenge and realized I have come a long way. I do a ton of complaining but reality is my hair is sloooowly getting there. See comparison pics from Nov last year to recent about a month or two ago.









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 9, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Girl we aren't shoulder length either. You are part of our crew now. You go where we go  In 2014 you will be SL and working on APL, so it's all good.
> 
> Most of us will be in this thread through the rest of 2013. And if someone starts a SL 2014 thread I may be in that one as well. It is very common to be in 2 length check threads at the same time.



Or 11 because people kick you out o_o

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 9, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow
Ive been looking back at pics myself. Here's what I came up with. 





I feel like I came a long way too. I didn't really start to see a difference until the months of august and september. I have been busy pouring over my regimen to pinpoint the products/techniques that spurred this growth.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## ronie (Oct 9, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sure...I don't mind. I love you guys and if some aren't comfortable going to the APL thread I want to still KIT!


HairPleezeGrow you are the best.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 9, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Or 11 because people kick you out o_o
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



Oh my this just made me laugh!  Lol

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> Ive been looking back at pics myself. Here's what I came up with.
> 
> I feel like I came a long way too. I didn't really start to see a difference until the months of august and september. I have been busy pouring over my regimen to pinpoint the products/techniques that spurred this growth.
> ...



Yep definitely some good retention you've gotten.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 9, 2013)

ronie said:


> HairPleezeGrow you are the best.



Aww thanks ronie

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Ladies I'm just now looking back at my initial pic for this challenge and realized I have come a long way. I do a ton of complaining but reality is my hair is sloooowly getting there. See comparison pics from Nov last year to recent about a month or two ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, It looks really good. That is why it is so important to take pictures.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Or 11 because people kick you out o_o
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



Some folk just don't make no sense.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> Ive been looking back at pics myself. Here's what I came up with.
> 
> 
> ...



You are definitely ready for the APL challenge  Your longest layers may actually be there by the end of the year.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2013)

Not doing much to my hair. These flat twists are definitely giving me a much needed break. I have just been spritzing them in the morning and evening with a tea mix/glycerin spritz and baggying while I get ready. Slip a bonnet on and I'm done. If I just ride these out through September I think I will be pleased with the results.


----------



## nm51tj (Oct 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Is anyone feeling like a LC isn't necessary or are you doing them later this week?  You know yesterday was a check in date. I think Im gonna use my Split Ender again sometime this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 9, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Not doing much to my hair. These flat twists are definitely giving me a much needed break. I have just been spritzing them in the morning and evening with a tea mix/glycerin spritz and baggying while I get ready. Slip a bonnet on and I'm done. If I just ride these out through September I think I will be pleased with the results.



Hey how much tea and glycerin do you use? Any water added to your mix or is the tea all the liquid you have in there?  I've been trying to find a way to incorporate my tea more than just a tea rinse here and there.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 9, 2013)

You gotta show us the wig. I haven't mastered uparts yet lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2013)

[USER=330401 said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow[/USER];19073447]Hey how much tea and glycerin do you use? Any water added to your mix or is the tea all the liquid you have in there?  I've been trying to find a way to incorporate my tea more than just a tea rinse here and there.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I started with 4 oz of tea with 1 tsp of glycerin. I didn't add any water. After I take down my twist I will decide weather I want to add additional glycerin. If I do I will add an additional 1/2 tsp. With this mix my hair doesn't feel sticky but not quite sure if it is moisturized either. 

But start with a small amount of tea in a bottle and start with 1 tsp of glycerin. Then you can add more with your next batch if needed. Your tea batch is probably better than mine so you may not need much glycerin at all.

My scalp is really dry in the winter. I am hoping the spritzing helps.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 9, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I started with 4 oz of tea with 1 tsp of glycerin. I didn't add any water. After I take down my twist I will decide weather I want to add additional glycerin. If I do I will add an additional 1/2 tsp. With this mix my hair doesn't feel sticky but not quite sure if it is moisturized either.
> 
> But start with a small amount of tea in a bottle and start with 1 tsp of glycerin. Then you can add more with your next batch if needed. Your tea batch is probably better than mine so you may not need much glycerin at all.
> 
> My scalp is really dry in the winter. I am hoping the spritzing helps.



Okay thanks!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 9, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Some folk just don't make no sense.



Bwahahaha!

Just be happy I don't have internet or I'd be posting in the twa thread STILL on a regular. But I'll be back on the computer again in Nov so I'm about to be more active again 

In all 50-11 threads lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 9, 2013)

Glad the spritzes are working for you faithVA! It really is the bomb.com once you find the right combo... and the combos are really endless!

Gotta take my LC pic  it's coming along quite nicely.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2013)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19074033]Glad the spritzes are working for you faithVA! It really is the bomb.com once you find the right combo... and the combos are really endless!
> 
> Gotta take my LC pic  it's coming along quite nicely.



Yeah, I'm still working through the combos. Since I only do my hair once a week, it will be a while before I find the right one.

I bought some ingredients from Ingredients to Die For, I hope to try those soon to see if they help with my moisture. 

I have a lot of teas and a lot of ingredients to practice with  I'm just trying to minimize my breakage in the meantime.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 9, 2013)

LC! Apologies but my selfie cam has a crack right thru the lens  btw, you will see these same dang pics in Apl 2014. Lol

My finger is right on my collarbone. Bangs at the top of my nose. But won't call sl until the crown looks like something.

 What's most amazing is the shine and change of texture from  Ayurvedics, which I show in a bang texture shot. It was 4c+ and dull now it's more like 3c to 4a with good shine. Here the hair is stretched from curlformers.









____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 9, 2013)

Oooo!! DarkJoy
Look at that shine!!!  Lookin good!!!

I like your eye makeup too 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## londonfog (Oct 9, 2013)

Still rocking my crochets! I've been spraying braid spray on my scalp about every other day. Every morning I run my fingers through & trim fuzzies with the scissors then fluff it up with some mousse. I've been getting compliments left & right. Especially from strangers. They actually think that I just have really wild & curly hair! Lolol! I'm going to try to go at least another month but buy my hair to do them again in about two weeks to already have it on hand in case I change my mind


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 10, 2013)

I missed so much the 3 days I was gone! Took last night and this morning to catch up with all that I missed!!! HairPleezeGrow and mshoneyfly hair comparions and DarkJoy and faithVA LCs are awesome! I think I'll need to run a comparison as well bc i I feel like Im really behind you all, especially after my nape dryness/breakage setback in May. 
I joined the APL14 challenge and I'm going to join the SL14 challenge as well. I need to post somw pictures


----------



## faithVA (Oct 10, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> I missed so much the 3 days I was gone! Took last night and this morning to catch up with all that I missed!!! HairPleezeGrow and mshoneyfly hair comparions and DarkJoy and faithVA LCs are awesome! I think I'll need to run a comparison as well bc i I feel like Im really behind you all, especially after my nape dryness/breakage setback in May.
> I joined the APL14 challenge and I'm going to join the SL14 challenge as well. I need to post somw pictures



There is no behind. We are all in here inching forward together. Glad you are hanging out with us in the next challenge.


----------



## KDReese23 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi Ladies!!  Man I wish I had started with this at the beginning of the year, because I've actually made progress!  (never happens for me).  I haven't mastered the art of taking pics of my hair yet so please don't judge the incredibly blurry pic, lol.  Hopefully you all get the idea.  


What length are you now? - Neck length. :-/

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed head. 

What retention methods do you plan on using?  Little to no heat, protective styles when I can, and super moisturized hair and ends. 

Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?  No, not now.  I've taken Hairfinity but didn't see huge results.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 10, 2013)

KDReese23 said:


> Hi Ladies!!  Man I wish I had started with this at the beginning of the year, because I've actually made progress!  (never happens for me).  I haven't mastered the art of taking pics of my hair yet so please don't judge the incredibly blurry pic, lol.  Hopefully you all get the idea.  What length are you now? - Neck length. :-/  Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed head.  What retention methods do you plan on using?  Little to no heat, protective styles when I can, and super moisturized hair and ends.  Are you taking supplements are doing anything else special?  No, not now.  I've taken Hairfinity but didn't see huge results.



Welcome! It's never too late to join . Don't forget to join the SL 2014 and APL 2014 challenges as well


----------



## KDReese23 (Oct 10, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> LC! Apologies but my selfie cam has a crack right thru the lens  btw, you will see these same dang pics in Apl 2014. Lol
> 
> My finger is right on my collarbone. Bangs at the top of my nose. But won't call sl until the crown looks like something.
> 
> ...


Wait, you can change the texture of your hair?  I'm confused.


----------



## KDReese23 (Oct 10, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Welcome! It's never too late to join . Don't forget to join the SL 2014 and APL 2014 challenges as well


I will! Thanks so much.


----------



## KDReese23 (Oct 10, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Welcome! It's never too late to join . Don't forget to join the SL 2014 and APL 2014 challenges as well


Is there already a SL 2014 challenge out there?


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 10, 2013)

KDReese23 said:


> Is there already a SL 2014 challenge out there?



Yes, there is a challenge.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 10, 2013)

KDReese23 said:


> Wait, you can change the texture of your hair?  I'm confused.



@ksreese23

Welcome to the club, girl!!

I use henna and so does DarkJoy along with indigo and lots of other ayervedic powders and clays mixed with conditioner or as a tea rinse. Henna colors and temp softens your texture and coats the hair shaft to seal the cuticle and help with hair growth and thickness. You should check them out.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 10, 2013)

KDReese23 said:


> Wait, you can change the texture of your hair?  I'm confused.


Yes KDReese23 what mshoneyfly said 

Some of these ayurvedic powders like henna seem to loosen the kink in the hair a bit. Nice if you have fine super kinky hair that cant be combed and barely finger detangled through like mine. I'm retaining better like this because not every little thing is breaking it off so much.


----------



## KDReese23 (Oct 11, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Yes KDReese23 what mshoneyfly said
> 
> Some of these ayurvedic powders like henna seem to loosen the kink in the hair a bit. Nice if you have fine super kinky hair that cant be combed and barely finger detangled through like mine. I'm retaining better like this because not every little thing is breaking it off so much.


Wow, who knew?  Obviously everyone here but me, lol.  I'll have to look into that. I have super fine hair too.  Surprisingly enough it never tangles but toward the end of my relaxer period it's ridiculous trying to comb it at the root and/or keep it moisturized.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 11, 2013)

I thought I was almost tangle free too as a TWA  but hitting that SL and longer well...not so lucky. When I was relaxed, never had tangle troubles like you but that new growth was no joke. lol


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 13, 2013)

I was feeling really sorry for myself because I was overwhelmed by my newly texlaxed hair. I haven't had a relaxer since 2008. I found the forum and joined the same year. I could never seem to get past neck length. I have a history of shame with my hair. My mom didn't know how to care for it and she talked bad about it. I was called names in school like Grace Jones and baby eagle.  I thought i had dealt with that shame. 
Now as i approach shoulder length I realize that over the years this was when I would give up, chop it off and start over. 
I'm afraid of long hair! I sabotage!
My sister has 3b thick black curls and dark beautiful skin and my brother has dark blonde curls and blue eyes. My intelligence was admired. They tsk'd about my hair.

Im not giving up. I've accidentally glued my hair and cut out a patch. I clip my split ends instead of shaving to a TWA, I've simplified my regimen and I'm going to reach this goal, gosh darn it. 

Even if it's one patch on the left side of my head, I'm claiming SL and it will be by the end of December.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 13, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> I was feeling really sorry for myself because I was overwhelmed by my newly texlaxed hair. I haven't had a relaxer since 2008. I found the forum and joined the same year. I could never seem to get past neck length. I have a history of shame with my hair. My mom didn't know how to care for it and she talked bad about it. I was called names in school like Grace Jones and baby eagle.  I thought i had dealt with that shame.
> Now as i approach shoulder length I realize that over the years this was when I would give up, chop it off and start over.
> I'm afraid of long hair! I sabotage!
> My sister has 3b thick black curls and dark beautiful skin and my brother has dark blonde curls and blue eyes. My intelligence was admired. They tsk'd about my hair.
> ...



Aww we are here for you all the way girly. Don't give up and we are here to encourage you and one another.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 13, 2013)

Just to let you all know
HairPleezeGrow her Mom passed away this morning 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 13, 2013)

Sympathies for the loss to HairPleezeGrow and family.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you very much.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2013)

[USER=330401 said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow[/USER];19092935]Thank you very much.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



 I'm sorry for your loss HairPleezeGrow. I will definitely keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2013)

Not really doing a length check but when my hair is wet I will pull a strand or two. My nape has been sitting at collarbone forever. That's just what it likes to do. Two inches above that is starting to touch my shoulder. And it looks like the rest of my hair behind my hair is trying to join it. My bangs are just touching the bottom of my lip. 

My center crown though is asking for more love. She is growing up she also has the most breakage. She isn't touching the top of my ear yet.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 14, 2013)

Sounds like our hair is in the same place faithVA! You still massaging the crown? Thanks for that advice long ago! I finally took  it seriously and its really helping (also with that inversion thing--wow!).


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2013)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19096157]Sounds like our hair is in the same place faithVA! You still massaging the crown? Thanks for that advice long ago! I finally took  it seriously and its really helping (also with that inversion thing--wow!).



I think we are in the same place.

I am still massaging my crown. I also use my oil blend and have just starting  putting the mudwash on my scalp as a scalp treatment before I wash. I really need to do the inversion but I'm not consistent.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 15, 2013)

OMGOMGOMG!

I am able to pull my hair up! :reddancer:

It's too kinky to actually pull the ends into a high bun, but I was able to pull it back into a low bun. I wont be sporting it until there's more than the length of my middle finger to show off, though  unless I add some marley


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 17, 2013)

Ready for a length check this weekend. He is from a few months ago... I'm confident I'll make it to shoulder length.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 17, 2013)

SingBrina Nice growth and retention!!  that haircut too...it still looks good 

OAN: I used my Split Ender again on Sunday and my ends look pretty good. Im DCing o/n with warm hair trigger mixed with more garlic and cayenne oil and Nubian Heritage hemp & tamanu on top. I will wash with shikakai poo bar, tea rinse and VO5 as a r/o in the morning. 

 I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 17, 2013)

just checking in! SingBrina my hair is cut similar to yours.  do you plan on evening things out or just let it grow out.  my right side is longer than my left side.  i am just going to let it grow out.  once i make it to MBL, i may even it up a bit.  but i really like to wear buns, since i have a baby boy that loves to pull on and mess up my hair.  i have to wear it pinned up with a scarf on around him.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2013)

SingBrina said:


> Ready for a length check this weekend. He is from a few months ago... I'm confident I'll make it to shoulder length.
> 
> View attachment 229707
> 
> ...



You have had great growth and retention. You are definitely well on your way to SL.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey yall semi-bigchopped   Top still has about 2inches of texturized hair though.


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 17, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> just checking in! SingBrina my hair is cut similar to yours.  do you plan on evening things out or just let it grow out.  my right side is longer than my left side.  i am just going to let it grow out.  once i make it to MBL, i may even it up a bit.  but i really like to wear buns, since i have a baby boy that loves to pull on and mess up my hair.  i have to wear it pinned up with a scarf on around him.



I never thought about it!  Good idea,  I might! Our at least even out the front and leave the back a little shorter still. I also have one side longer than the other because of the cut.


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 17, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> just checking in! SingBrina my hair is cut similar to yours.  do you plan on evening things out or just let it grow out.  my right side is longer than my left side.  i am just going to let it grow out.  once i make it to MBL, i may even it up a bit.  but i really like to wear buns, since i have a baby boy that loves to pull on and mess up my hair.  i have to wear it pinned up with a scarf on around him.



I never thought about it!  Good idea,  I might! Our at least even out the front and leave the back a little shorter still. I also have one side long er than the other because of the cut.


----------



## naija24 (Oct 17, 2013)

SingBrina, your hair and cut are gorgeous!


----------



## naija24 (Oct 17, 2013)

I can finally pull my hair back into a banana clip! (I still need 3-4 bobby pins).












So I think I'm approaching full NL before I hit SL. Argh.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 19, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm sorry for your loss @HairPleezeGrow. I will definitely keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


 

Thank You faith!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2013)

I pre poo'd with KeraVada coffee oil. Dc'd with shea moisture restorative mask and then cowashed with Wen fig. I may twist my hair up for a twistout.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow, thank you for keeping this challenge bumped. I'm not ready to move to the 2014 challenges yet  I am having withdrawals.


----------



## auntybe (Oct 20, 2013)

I haven't posted in a while.  My hair has been super dry.   I am reslly focusing on moisture more than growth.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 21, 2013)

@HairPleezeGrow, I'm so sorry for the loss of your mom!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

Had a good wash day yesterday. Hopefully by the end of the year I have my regimen nailed for the beginning of 2014. I will probably have to get another trim before the end of the year  but I think I have a better plan for retaining after that. I plan to do a keratin reconstructor every 3 week. I will seal with grease and forget about the butters and oils. I will use LLC on wash day. I will use a water based spritz 1x to 2x a day to keep my moisture up. And I will use a comb on my ends to reduce the tangles. If this doesn't work then I don't know what to do.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 21, 2013)

Still in crochets for another week & a half but I want to condition my hair so bad.  I don't like washing & conditioning in with in cornrows.  So instead, I just sat on my bathroom floor reorganizing my stash.  Then...... I started sniffing all the smelly good condishes!!! Don't judge me!! 

I made my own Shea Butter mix over the weekend & I definitely have to find something that's gonna make it smell better.  It smells like freshly chopped trees in the woods & tangy.  erplexed


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2013)

londonfog said:


> @HairPleezeGrow, I'm so sorry for the loss of your mom!



Thank you ma'am

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Oct 21, 2013)

In another sew in for a few weeks .. Currently 14 weeks post so I should have plenty to relax come late November or December


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 21, 2013)

I wanted to take my braids out but im to lazy and need them so I can continue my intense workouts here and there. so I refreshed some that really needed it. I was looking bad up there. I'll keep them in for another week or two and either rebraid or get it trimmed, straightened,  and get my color retouched up or just a trim and straighten.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 21, 2013)

How has grease worked in the past for you faithVA? You know I'm down for the petroleum products if they work. My hair loves it.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19123905]How has grease worked in the past for you faithVA? You know I'm down for the petroleum products if they work. My hair loves it.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



In the past I only used it for about 2 weeks on my ends before I stopped. My hair was so greasy. That was 2 years ago. So I am trying it again. Yesterday was the first time I tried it. 

It went on much smoother than any butter and it seemed lighter. I will have to keep you posted because it is too early to tell.

Do you use it on your entire strand or just your ends?


----------



## naija24 (Oct 21, 2013)

9 weeks post. longest stretch of the year thus far. i'm working towards 12-16. Here's the issue though. I can't stand wash days right now. My hair becomes a tragic mess and I'm afraid I'm starting to get breakage. I'm debating if I should get weekly blowouts or just bite the bullet and relax. i reeeeeally don't want breakage.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2013)

naija24 said:


> 9 weeks post. longest stretch of the year thus far. i'm working towards 12-16. Here's the issue though. I can't stand wash days right now. My hair becomes a tragic mess and I'm afraid I'm starting to get breakage. I'm debating if I should get weekly blowouts or just bite the bullet and relax. i reeeeeally don't want breakage.



It's hard to say bc I've never been in this situation. Is it that your hair is tangled where your new growth is on wash days or what is it?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 21, 2013)

Double post

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 21, 2013)

faithVA said:


> In the past I only used it for about 2 weeks on my ends before I stopped. My hair was so greasy. That was 2 years ago. So I am trying it again. Yesterday was the first time I tried it.
> 
> It went on much smoother than any butter and it seemed lighter. I will have to keep you posted because it is too early to tell.
> 
> Do you use it on your entire strand or just your ends?



Since im hi po, I use it on the entire length. Keeps it from snagging and snapping and it's conquered my extreme ssk problem. I use one with sulfur and it keeps the growth up too. My retention is also way better.

It's best for me on soaking wet hair. I do it in the evening just a teeny bit. Let my flat twists set overnight. No greasiness in the moening.

Had the same little 5oz jar a year. Using it 1-2 times a week. That's how little you need
faithVA
____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19123935]Since im hi po, I use it on the entire length. Keeps it from snagging and snapping and it's conquered my extreme ssk problem. I use one with sulfur and it keeps the growth up too. My retention is also way better.
> 
> It's best for me on soaking wet hair. I do it in the evening just a teeny bit. Had the same little
> 
> ...



Cool. Well I'm lo po, so I am going to stick to just my ends. I don't think I have SSKs as much as I have split ends, so hopefully this will help along with combing my ends. I plan on making BraunSugar's crisco mix to see how that works as my "C" step.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 21, 2013)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Cool. Well I'm lo po, so I am going to stick to just my ends. I don't think I have SSKs as much as I have split ends, so hopefully this will help along with combing my ends. I plan on making BraunSugar's crisco mix to see how that works as my "C" step.



BraunSugar 's crisco mix?

Do you have the recipe?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];19123999]BraunSugar 's crisco mix?
> 
> Do you have the recipe?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Here you go http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=17159205&highlight=crisco#post17159205

Let me know if you make it before I do. My hair is up in flat twists right now so won't be putting anything on it this week.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Here you go http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=17159205&highlight=crisco#post17159205
> 
> Let me know if you make it before I do. My hair is up in flat twists right now so won't be putting anything on it this week.



Girl if you don't get back in here and tell us which page the post with the recipe is on and by who lol. I've went through 35 pages and so far no recipe lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

[USER=330401 said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow[/USER];19124103]Girl if you don't get back in here and tell us which page the post with the recipe is on and by who lol. I've went through 35 pages and so far no recipe lol.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


What? That link should take you right to the post. What you talmbout Willis?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

[USER=330401 said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow[/USER];19124103]Girl if you don't get back in here and tell us which page the post with the recipe is on and by who lol. I've went through 35 pages and so far no recipe lol.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Oh you must be on your phone. It is post #836. And it is by BraunSugar of course.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Oh you must be on your phone. It is post #836. And it is by BraunSugar of course.



K thnx off to look

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's the recipe ladies

The recipe is:

3/4 cup aloe vera gel
1/4 cup crisco
2 tbsps grapeseed oil
1 tbsp castor oil

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 21, 2013)

I haven't been here in a while, I had an accident on the bus. The bus driver hit me with the door. My precious grazing shoulder length crown broke off to some where between lip and nose length. A full shoulder length crown was my hair dream this year. Now that I need about three inches to attain my goal I feel so hair defeated. How many years have I been chasing full shoulder length? erplexed

I will be back with a picture when I get the courage to take it.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

[USER=327887 said:
			
		

> Seamonster[/USER];19124731]I haven't been here in a while, I had an accident on the bus. The bus driver hit me with the door. My precious grazing shoulder length crown broke off to some where between lip and nose length. A full shoulder length crown was my hair dream this year. Now that I need about three inches to attain my goal I feel so hair defeated. How many years have I been chasing full shoulder length? erplexed
> 
> I will be back with a picture when I get the courage to take it.



 That sounds terrible. But I am hoping despite the hair, the rest of you is ok.

Not to be insensitive, but I'm curious. How did you get hit with the door? I haven't been on the bus in ages. Did the door hit you on the top of your head? 

I know you have been chasing it for a while. I think we have been chasing it together. But we will both make it by the spring


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 21, 2013)

faithVA The bus driver slammed the automatic door on me, it got my whole left side pretty good.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

[USER=327887 said:
			
		

> Seamonster[/USER];19124771]faithVA The bus driver slammed the automatic door on me, it got my whole left side pretty good.



How are you recovering? Are you doing ok?


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey guys! I hope the recipe works for you.  I'll be lurking.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> I haven't been here in a while, I had an accident on the bus. The bus driver hit me with the door. My precious grazing shoulder length crown broke off to some where between lip and nose length. A full shoulder length crown was my hair dream this year. Now that I need about three inches to attain my goal I feel so hair defeated. How many years have I been chasing full shoulder length? erplexed
> 
> I will be back with a picture when I get the courage to take it.



Oh my word I hope you are okay!  Make sure you are babying your hair back and no worries we will all get there. What do you plan on doing  differently as far as your regime and styles to help you retain?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

Here are my flat twists this week. I need 8 more flat twists styles to get me through this year. I would love to have an album of go to styles. Ima need some more hair for that though


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 21, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Here are my flat twists this week. I need 8 more flat twists styles to get me through this year. I would love to have an album of go to styles. Ima need some more hair for that though



Very nice!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tequilad28 (Oct 22, 2013)

nothing has changed in the past few weeks.  But I have tried some new products from hairitage hydration since she had a really good sale and I must admit the grapefruit punch conditioner and soft coconut marshmallow leaves my hair especially NG super soft.  I really hope I make SL this year if not SL2014 here I come sigh..


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 22, 2013)

Imma try that inversion method I've been seeing on here tomorrow night! ! Can't wait.  If that works I'll be shoulder length in a week perhaps lol


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 22, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's the recipe ladies
> 
> The recipe is:
> 
> ...



Yay! I am going to make it tomorrow. I actually remembered to buy aloe vera gel. I got the kind you can eat (bleargh).

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 22, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Here are my flat twists this week. I need 8 more flat twists styles to get me through this year. I would love to have an album of go to styles. Ima need some more hair for that though



Very nice faith!  Love it

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 22, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> Hey guys! I hope the recipe works for you.  I'll be lurking.



Do you keep the mix in the fridge?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





HairPleezeGrow said:


> Very nice faith!  Love it
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thanks ladies.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2013)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];19127625]Yay! I am going to make it tomorrow. I actually remembered to buy aloe vera gel. I got the kind you can eat (bleargh).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Since you did this at 12:38 AM, is tomorrow Tuesday or is tomorrow Wednesday? Let us know when you make it. 

BraunSugar uses more AVG than a lot of recipes I have seen. I am hoping that makes it less greasy and more creamy.


----------



## naija24 (Oct 22, 2013)

IN SHOCK.





My hair is now where it was pre-BC from last year but soooo much healthier and stronger. I'm so happy right now. So I think I'm about 1 inch away from SL or skimming it. Over the moon yall. Thanks for all the great tips! I think I can definitely make APL next year. Renewing my subscription for sure!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 22, 2013)

naija24 said:


> IN SHOCK.
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is now where it was pre-BC from last year but soooo much healthier and stronger. I'm so happy right now. So I think I'm about 1 inch away from SL or skimming it. Over the moon yall. Thanks for all the great tips! I think I can definitely make APL next year. Renewing my subscription for sure!



Looks great and healthy. You will definitely make APL next year girly.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 22, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Since you did this at 12:38 AM, is tomorrow Tuesday or is tomorrow Wednesday? Let us know when you make it.
> 
> BraunSugar uses more AVG than a lot of recipes I have seen. I am hoping that makes it less greasy and more creamy.



But you are on Eastern Standard Time.  

I am making it now. Today. Tuesday afternoon. I just have to find my stick blender.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> But you are on Eastern Standard Time.
> 
> I am making it now. Today. Tuesday afternoon. I just have to find my stick blender.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



um, yeah , uh huh


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 22, 2013)

Welp I'm back on track with applying my NJoy and KeraVada oil nightly. I might pull out my steamer this week and do a prepoo with steam. More than likely keep my hair in twists under my wig with silk scarf underneath.  I'm going to Walmart tomorrow so I will see what fabric they have. I'm supposed to measure at the end of the month but I'm going to measure tonight probably.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 22, 2013)

faithVA said:


> um, yeah , uh huh



Hahaha! 

Do I melt the crisco?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Do I melt the crisco?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I don't think so. I think if you melt it, it will separate.

You might need to call on BraunSugar to be sure. I've never made it.

What I have seen on yt is they don't melt the crisco and only slightly melt the butter if they use any butters.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 22, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Do I melt the crisco?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF




No, I don't melt the Crisco. I whip it with a hand mixer so that it has a lighter kind of texture.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 22, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> No, I don't melt the Crisco. I whip it with a hand mixer so that it has a lighter kind of texture.



Welp,

I didn't have regular crisco. I only have palm shortening and it is non-hydrogenated so it didn't whip right.  

I'll try it again tomorrow. I have it in the freezer and will whip it when it is cold. I will still use it tonight anyway.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey ladies, just checking in. I'm all braided up in beehive cornrows for the next 2 weeks.  I have a special event to attend next month and I'm having a weave install. I'll rock that until the end of the year. I plan to take it out after 6 weeks and get hair straightened for end of year length check.


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 22, 2013)

Just did day 1 of the inversion method. I hope to get at least half an inch but one full inch would be awesome.


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 22, 2013)

naija24 said:


> IN SHOCK.
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is now where it was pre-BC from last year but soooo much healthier and stronger. I'm so happy right now. So I think I'm about 1 inch away from SL or skimming it. Over the moon yall. Thanks for all the great tips! I think I can definitely make APL next year. Renewing my subscription for sure!



Yayyy you go girl


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2013)

naija24 said:


> IN SHOCK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations. That back will be officially hanging around SL in December.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 23, 2013)

Laying low til I have internet again. Still here though

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 23, 2013)

faithVA said:


> How are you recovering? Are you doing ok?





HairPleezeGrow said:


> Oh my word I hope you are okay!  Make sure you are babying your hair back and no worries we will all get there. What do you plan on doing  differently as far as your regime and styles to help you retain?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thanks for your concern. My recovery has been a lot slower than I expected, so I am just taking it one day at a time. 

I have been neglecting my hair, quit taking my vitamins, and forget about exercise. Right now I got to let the chips fall where they may. As soon as I go back to my regime I should be fine. 

Maybe I will try putting tea on my hair and sealing with oil. I got a burst of energy and put some twist in, they didn't come out that great, but maybe they will protect my hair from further losses. Next I am going to try to add the vitamins back in.

 Lol, I got creative and put a layer of chorella powder in my broccoli lasagna; it taste great.


----------



## Trixie58 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey everyone. Checking in.

It's been about 2.5 months now since I got my last big haircut following a bout of breakage. As everyone knows, I've cut about 8 inches of my hair this year, in stages, after my hair broke off in random places around my head.

My back is growing out nicely and the choppy spots are basically gone in the back with all the haircuts. But I can't tell if my crown has progressed because it was such a hot mess when I started, and still is. Hoping it just needs more time.

Here are my progress picks. The blue shirt is around August 10 and the orange shirt is today after my relaxer yesterday. I stretched 12 weeks. I think next time I will stretch a bit longer, inching towards my goal of 3-4 relaxers a year.

For now just focused on my crown. Spraying it nightly with moisturizer and castor oil, focusing on conditioning it heavily on wash day, and keeping up with my vitamins. Just need to increase my water intake, I am always so busy at work I forget to fill up my water bottle. I think I will be shoulder length by the end of the year but the top layer of my hair has much longer to go. It is so frustrating because it makes my hair tough to style. 

Anyhoo, reading thru everyone's posts now to get caught up. Luv u guys.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 23, 2013)

Been smooth sailing with my laziness. Not much to report.

However, now I know what folks mean by 'lead' hair. There are some on my slow grow side that are silky straight and 2" longer than the rest. At first I thought it was my daughter's hair as sometimes hers gets tangled in mine if I use her brush. I yanked on one and shrieked! It hurt.   There's a few of them. Wonder what they're all about...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 23, 2013)

Trixie58 said:


> Hey everyone. Checking in.
> 
> It's been about 2.5 months now since I got my last big haircut following a bout of breakage. As everyone knows, I've cut about 8 inches of my hair this year, in stages, after my hair broke off in random places around my head.
> 
> ...



Your hair is looking amazing!  It looks so healthy and I definitely can see a difference.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 23, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Been smooth sailing with my laziness. Not much to report.
> 
> However, now I know what folks mean by 'lead' hair. There are some on my slow grow side that are silky straight and 2" longer than the rest. At first I thought it was my daughter's hair as sometimes hers gets tangled in mine if I use her brush. I yanked on one and shrieked! It hurt.   There's a few of them. Wonder what they're all about...



Not sure but I've heard talk about them b4. Some people cut them...some people dont and supposedly the rationale behind leaving them is that the rest of your hair will catch up.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay so here's my starting pic and also proof my hair probably only grows 1/2in or less per month. I've done two trims since my last hendigo treatment on August 3rd and from the pic of my roots I only have a little over an inch of growth for 2 1/2 months  :-(  sad yes I know. Anyway this way I can accurately see if inversion is helping me. I cropped the pic for a closer look.









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Trixie58 (Oct 24, 2013)

Just getting through posts, I am so sorry for your loss HPG. You are in my prayers.

My hair tends to alternate between 3 month growth spurts and then 3 months of silence. Maybe you just need another spurt to start.

xoxo



HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay so here's my starting pic and also proof my hair probably only grows 1/2in or less per month. I've done two trims since my last hendigo treatment on August 3rd and from the pic of my roots I only have a little over an inch of growth for 2 1/2 months :-( sad yes I know. Anyway this way I can accurately see if inversion is helping me. I cropped the pic for a closer look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trixie58 (Oct 24, 2013)

naija24 said:


> 9 weeks post. longest stretch of the year thus far. i'm working towards 12-16. Here's the issue though. I can't stand wash days right now. My hair becomes a tragic mess and I'm afraid I'm starting to get breakage. I'm debating if I should get weekly blowouts or just bite the bullet and relax. i reeeeeally don't want breakage.


 
To help me stretch last time (12 wks) I went to the salon and got it cornrowed and wigged it for the last few weeks. that way I was just getting a few more weeks of growth before my relaxer without worrying about breakage/manipulation. It worked well for me, no shedding/breakage & I think my hair looks healthier post relaxer.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Trixie58 said:


> Just getting through posts, I am so sorry for your loss HPG. You are in my prayers.
> 
> My hair tends to alternate between 3 month growth spurts and then 3 months of silence. Maybe you just need another spurt to start.
> 
> xoxo



Thanks....

I hope the spurt comes soon!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2013)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];19131697]Welp,
> 
> I didn't have regular crisco. I only have palm shortening and it is non-hydrogenated so it didn't whip right.
> 
> ...



Did you ever finish your mix?

I mixed up 1/2 batch last night. I should have let the AVG get room temperature. When I mixed them together they just remained separated and the crisco just clumped. It looked like curdled milk. So impatiently I threw it in the microwave to warm it up and then mixed. This morning it is pretty soupy. So sometime this week I will add a little more crisco to get it a bit more solid. I will add a tablespoon at a time until I get a better consistency.

My grapeseed oil was bad and I didn't want to use my hazelnut on an experiment so I used olive oil and castor oil. It feels a little greasy on my hand but hopefully it will soak into my hair. If not next time I will just add a little hazelnut oil and some EO's.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 24, 2013)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Did you ever finish your mix?
> 
> I mixed up 1/2 batch last night. I should have let the AVG get room temperature. When I mixed them together they just remained separated and the crisco just clumped. It looked like curdled milk. So impatiently I threw it in the microwave to warm it up and then mixed. This morning it is pretty soupy. So sometime this week I will add a little more crisco to get it a bit more solid. I will add a tablespoon at a time until I get a better consistency.
> 
> My grapeseed oil was bad and I didn't want to use my hazelnut on an experiment so I used olive oil and castor oil. It feels a little greasy on my hand but hopefully it will soak into my hair. If not next time I will just add a little hazelnut oil and some EO's.



Precisely how mine looked. When it was partially frozen I was able to use the stick blender. It started coming together but I couldn't incorporate all of the avj. I stuck it back in the freezer and forgot about it and now it is totally frozen. I dod use some on my nape and I liked it. It wasn't greasy. 

Maybe we should try zantham gum or something to help bind it. I might try a little mango butter and see what happens. Maybe I'll add 1/8 c of MB since it is a very solid butter.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2013)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];19138369]Precisely how mine looked. When it was partially frozen I was able to use the stick blender. It started coming together but I couldn't incorporate all of the avj. I stuck it back in the freezer and forgot about it and now it is totally frozen. I dod use some on my nape and I liked it. It wasn't greasy.
> 
> Maybe we should try zantham gum or something to help bind it. I might try a little mango butter and see what happens. Maybe I'll add 1/8 c of MB since it is a very solid butter.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I think I will just use less AVG next time. As I mentioned before most other recipes I have seen call for more crisco than AVG. I have seen the recipes more like 1/2 cup of criso and 1/4 cup of AVG with butters and oils added. 

Yesterday I used 1/4 + 1/8 cup of AVG and 1/8 cup of crisco. Maybe next time I will try the 1/4 cup of AVG with 1/8 cup of crisco and 1 tbsp of oil. I will doctor what I have by adding 1 to 2 tbsp of crisco. 

I won't add any butters because it will be too greasy for my hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Prepooing tonight with KeraVada coffee oil.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 24, 2013)

I tried adding a tab more shortening. It did get a bit better but I still had too much avg. I softened a tab of mango butter and blended that in and that did the trick. I used mango butter because it is a hard butter and isn't as greasy and some butters.

Eta: tab means tablespoon, I should have written T. I added 1 T shortening and 1 T mango butter.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I tried adding a tab more shortening. It did get a bit better but I still had too much avg. I softened a tab of mango butter and blended that in and that did the trick. I used mango butter because it is a hard butter and isn't as greasy and some butters.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Cool I will let you know how it turns out once I add the additional crisco. I didn't make a full batch so I should be able to add 1 to 2 T of crisco and that be enough. 

Once I get this whip straight, I will try mixing equal parts of the whip with a leave-in to see if I can create something to seal with or to twist with.


----------



## auntybe (Oct 24, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's the recipe ladies
> 
> The recipe is:
> 
> ...



I am trying this on Saturday.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2013)

auntybe said:


> I am trying this on Saturday.



Let us know if you get it to work out for you. I think BraunSugar has a yt channel. I just need to go find it.


----------



## BonBon (Oct 24, 2013)

What is this Crisco stuff? I live in the UK so maybe there is an alternative, IDK.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2013)

[USER=26733 said:
			
		

> Sumra[/USER];19139973]What is this Crisco stuff? I live in the UK so maybe there is an alternative, IDK.



It would be a shortening like Trex, or White Flora in the UK


----------



## auntybe (Oct 24, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Let us know if you get it to work out for you. I think BraunSugar has a yt channel. I just need to go find it.



Ok.  I will let you know.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 24, 2013)

BraunSugar should I refrigerate my mix?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 24, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> BraunSugar should I refrigerate my mix?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



No, not unless you used food grade aloe vera gel. If you used Fruit of the Earth or something like that then you can leave it out and it doesn't go bad.


----------



## soulglo (Oct 24, 2013)

Thinking about going to get my hair straightened tomorrow. I know I need a professional trim. I haven't had my hair straightened let alone been to a beauty shop in ages but I want to see where my hair is at. I have a feeling my hair will end up braided back next week


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

soulglo said:


> Thinking about going to get my hair straightened tomorrow. I know I need a professional trim. I haven't had my hair straightened let alone been to a beauty shop in ages but I want to see where my hair is at. I have a feeling my hair will end up braided back next week



Girl I was just thinking the same thing. That I was going to do a protein treatment overnight and moisturizing dc and str8en. Why....just because lol

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2013)

[USER=292856 said:
			
		

> BraunSugar[/USER];19140303]No, not unless you used food grade aloe vera gel. If you used Fruit of the Earth or something like that then you can leave it out and it doesn't go bad.



So are you using a Fruit of the Earth type gel in your mix? If so that would make a difference.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Ummmm no str8ening for me...kind of changed my mind. So my hair is twisted back up.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 24, 2013)

I was using lily of the desert food grade avg.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2013)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];19141569]I was using lily of the desert food grade avg.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



So am I. So if she is using a gel like Fruit of the Earth, then are results would be way off


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 24, 2013)

faithVA said:
			
		

> So am I. So if she is using a gel like Fruit of the Earth, then are results would be way off



I am so glad you figured that out! Now we need to figure out how to fix it.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 24, 2013)

faithVA said:


> So am I. So if she is using a gel like Fruit of the Earth, then are results would be way off





HanaKuroi said:


> I am so glad you figured that out! Now we need to figure out how to fix it.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



faithVA & HanaKuroi

I have used food grade and Fruit of the Earth from the drug store on my hair (not in the crisco mix). What I've found is that the food grade kind flakes in my hair. Idk if that would be an issue in the crisco mix, but as far as helping my hair's pH and helping me retain moisture, they both work the same.

How do your mixes look? Are they creamy? Lumpy? As long as it isn't separating then maybe they will act the same? This is me guessing. I should have been clear about what kind of AVG I used. I only switched up because of the flaking issue.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2013)

[USER=292856 said:
			
		

> BraunSugar[/USER];19141749]I have used food grade and Fruit of the Earth from the drug store on my hair (not in the crisco mix). What I've found is that the food grade kind flakes in my hair. Idk if that would be an issue in the crisco mix, but as far as helping my hair's pH and helping me retain moisture, they both work the same.
> 
> How do your mixes look? Are they creamy? Lumpy? As long as it isn't separating then maybe they will act the same? This is me guessing. I should have been clear about what kind of AVG I used. I only switched up because of the flaking issue.



You can't interchange them in a recipe. The Fruit of the earth has Carbomer in it, which is a plastic derivative which gives it the gel consistency. AVG doesn't have anything like that. 

Using AVG at the ratio given, the mix will come out runny and won't mix. There is too much AVG to crisco for them to bind together.

If you look at the Fruit of the Earth bottle, it is 100% Gel but it isn't 100% AVG, even though it does have AVG in it. So we all thought you meant Aloe Vera Gel and not Gel with Aloe Vera.

We think we understand now and will make the adaption.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I am so glad you figured that out! Now we need to figure out how to fix it.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I think if you just have AVG, it would be better to add the butter for your mix. The ratios are off now and it would require too much to really fix it. 

I know understand why when I looked at other recipes they were different. the other recipes I saw called for 1 cup crisco, 1/4 cup of AVG, 1 T butter and 3 T oil. That will probably blend much better.

It is probably easier to start over than to spend too much time with the previous mix. If you have the Fruit of the Earth Gel or any other gel you can mix that.

I may try mixing a gel and the crisco at a later point.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2013)

[USER=77 said:
			
		

> auntybe[/USER];19139967]I am trying this on Saturday.



We got clarification from BraunSugar. She is using a gel like Fruit of the Earth for her AVG. If you are using a food grade AVG it won't work in this recipe. Just wanted to let you know before you get started.


----------



## naija24 (Oct 24, 2013)

i tried. i'm getting a relaxer next week. too many broken hairs and after all the progress i made thus far I don't want any setbacks. i'll be relaxing at 10 weeks. that's not horrible right?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

naija24 said:


> i tried. i'm getting a relaxer next week. too many broken hairs and after all the progress i made thus far I don't want any setbacks. i'll be relaxing at 10 weeks. that's not horrible right?



No not horrible. Only you know what your hair can handle and if it's not tolerating a longer stretch then do what you have to to prevent a setback.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## naija24 (Oct 24, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow, it's hard for me because i'm terrified of crappy salon stylists now.  They either over process or never relax how I like or badger me with "DO YOU WANT FLATIRON??" Like it's less about me and more about them having fun with my hair. 

I want to do it myself but I'm terrified I'll screw it up.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 24, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I think if you just have AVG, it would be better to add the butter for your mix. The ratios are off now and it would require too much to really fix it.
> 
> I know understand why when I looked at other recipes they were different. the other recipes I saw called for 1 cup crisco, 1/4 cup of AVG, 1 T butter and 3 T oil. That will probably blend much better.
> 
> ...



Oh I see. That is my own fault because I thought that the 100% was referring to the amount of aloe vera in the gel. Like I thought it was pure. I should have paid more attention to that.

I tried a crisco mix before with the 1 cup of crisco and 1/4 cup of avg and I felt like my hair was very greasy. Again, it wasn't the food grade avg but the mix was very heavy on my hair and weighed it down.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 24, 2013)

I just looked at the ingredients. SMH.







Shaking my head because of the way it is worded on the label. It says 100% gel and then under that it says pure. 






Now I like FOTE and I will keep using it, but surely they must know that this could lead people to believe it's one thing when it is something else.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> Oh I see. That is my own fault because I thought that the 100% was referring to the amount of aloe vera in the gel. Like I thought it was pure. I should have paid more attention to that.
> 
> I tried a crisco mix before with the 1 cup of crisco and 1/4 cup of avg and I felt like my hair was very greasy. Again, it wasn't the food grade avg but the mix was very heavy on my hair and weighed it down.



It wasn't your lack of attention. That bottle label is a trick  Big ol Aloe Vera label sitting there. 

The other recipe may be greasy. So far I am working on 50/50 to see how that goes. It may need a bit of butter to make it solid.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 24, 2013)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I think if you just have AVG, it would be better to add the butter for your mix. The ratios are off now and it would require too much to really fix it.
> 
> I know understand why when I looked at other recipes they were different. the other recipes I saw called for 1 cup crisco, 1/4 cup of AVG, 1 T butter and 3 T oil. That will probably blend much better.
> 
> ...



I added a tablespoon  of the shortening and it didn't work but the I added 1 tablespoon of the  mango butter and it is creamy and fluffy.

I can't say if it is greasy or not because I used it with something else and sealed with jbco.

I see no flakes. I will use it again this weekend and report back.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I added a tablespoon  of the shortening and it didn't work but the I added 1 tablespoon of the  mango butter and it is creamy and fluffy.
> 
> I can't say if it is greasy or not because I used it with something else and sealed with jbco.
> 
> ...



Yeah the butter is much heavier than the crisco, so it can bind better. 

I added 2 tbsp of crisco and am letting it sit. I may need 1 or 2 more, but I think it is better. I can use it as it is now but the ooziest of it makes me nauseous


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 24, 2013)

^^^^ I used the original recipe posted I just added the extra crisco and mango butter.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## soulglo (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm excited I just took down all my braids and my hair is looking shiny and good. I can almost fit it in a ponytail! Lawd that would be a first.
Now to figure out where the heck I should get my hair done tomorrow that won't leave me dreading my decision.

I also can't figure out a style because I love volume and I'm not very good with upkeep

Old school black beauty shop?
Beauty college for cost effectiveness?
Possibly a natural hair salon eh distance and cost though..


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Oct 25, 2013)

Just relaxed tonight. Pictures later after I have a chance to style.


----------



## soulglo (Oct 25, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Ummmm no str8ening for me...kind of changed my mind. So my hair is twisted back up.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Lol I still know that I need my ends trimmed because my diy are not cutting it. And bad ends were my undoing my 1st natural go around


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2013)

soulglo said:


> Lol I still know that I need my ends trimmed because my diy are not cutting it. And bad ends were my undoing my 1st natural go around



Girl I just got lazy plus I remembered my hair never comes out fly when I str8en so waist of time right now. Maybe when it reaches longer lengths.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## BonBon (Oct 25, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Girl I just got lazy plus I remembered *my hair never comes out fly when I str8en* so waist of time right now. Maybe when it reaches longer lengths.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


 
Me neither, but I think I'm beginning to figure things out. Even though it didn't get full straight last time it was silky and moveable which I've NEVER had  before in all my jacked up past attempts . Even the very tight crunchy 4z bits of my hair came out soft. Think its the DC like a relaxer method and low product after drying that helped.

I will try it one more time at Xmas after I buy a tourmaline hair dryer. I'd like an end of challenge straight pic, but doubt I'll do it again until the end of next year.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Sumra said:


> Me neither, but I think I'm beginning to figure things out. Even though it didn't get full straight last time it was silky and moveable which I've NEVER had  before in all my jacked up past attempts . Even the very tight crunchy 4z bits of my hair came out soft. Think its the DC like a relaxer method and low product after drying that helped.
> 
> I will try it one more time at Xmas after I buy a tourmaline hair dryer. I'd like an end of challenge straight pic, but doubt I'll do it again until the end of next year.



Yeah that's when I will probably str8en if I do is for end of year pic/beggining of year challenges. Wish me luck when the time comes....what kind of dryer is that you speak of?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 25, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Prepooing tonight with KeraVada coffee oil.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I'm going to cowash my hair tomorrow and put in a faux bun for more flare


----------



## BonBon (Oct 25, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yeah that's when I will probably str8en if I do is for end of year pic/beggining of year challenges. Wish me luck when the time comes....what kind of dryer is that you speak of?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



 I need some luck for myself also lol! The day I get nice, pretty flat ironed hair I will be dancing and flipping my hair all around 

 Well I found out that the new tourmaline dryers are different from regular ones. Basically it seems to leave the hair silky rather than dried out and also dries it faster. I'm sure there's a technological explanation, but that's the bit thats important to me Did you see this thread?

 I don't use a hairdryer at all because it used to make my hair crunchy so I'll try one of these to see the difference.

 Also I'm getting a straightening comb. I usually do the comb chase method but its fiddly and annoying with a regular comb.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2013)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];19142331]^^^^ I used the original recipe posted I just added the extra crisco and mango butter.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



So far I have found that the mix is better whipped when very warm. I tried to whip it before I heated it and it just curdled again  So I nuked it and let it cool a bit then I whipped it. I added an additional 2 T of crisco. This morning it was nice and solid. I put some on my arms and forearms and it felt good and wasn't greasy. I will try it on my hair this weekend. Even with 1/2 a batch I ended up with 1 cup of whip which will last me forever.

Since I hacked this I don't have a real recipe. But next time I will let the AVG get room temperature and then whip it. I will slightly heat 1/4 cup of crisco and then try whipping in 1 T of AVG at a time. Unfortunately it may be months before I need a new batch.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Sumra said:


> I need some luck for myself also lol! The day I get nice, pretty flat ironed hair I will be dancing and flipping my hair all around
> 
> Well I found out that the new tourmaline dryers are different from regular ones. Basically it seems to leave the hair silky rather than dried out and also dries it faster. I'm sure there's a technological explanation, but that's the bit thats important to me Did you see this thread?
> 
> ...



I'm going to look into those blow dryers. Maybe someone will have a BF sale that sales them. I have one of those combs but I kind of wish the teeth were a tad bit smaller (closer together).

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2013)

My hair has been doing very well and I think most of it has to do with dropping oil from my regimen  I twisted my hair up on Sunday and have been spritzing and baggying nightly. It is now the end of the week and my hair still looks neat. Usually by Wednesday, my hair is a fuzzy, frizzy mess. By Thursday, I am just embarrassed. On Friday, I usually do a twist out to spare myself further embarrassment. My hair looks like I could get a 2nd week out of it. I am so surprised.

If I can get my moisture levels up I may be able to keep my flat twist in for 2 weeks.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 25, 2013)

been a minute but here I am.  prepoo'd this morning with warmed hair trigger to the scalp thanks mshoneyfly and kera vada's green tea oil on the hair.  cowashed with tresseme naturals aloe vera and avocado condish. Sitting with oscar blandi's marine mud ( my untimate spa product guilty pleasure) as a dc for 20 mins w/ heat.  Will wash that out and final rinse w/ my tea brew of nettle, horestail, fenugreek, and rose hips.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Bought some shea moisture products CVS had a bogo free on this brand. I purchased 3 yucca & aloe thickening milks, 3 coconut & hibiscus curl milk, and 2 anti breakage mask.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2013)

^^I hit CVS as well. I bought 2 of the Reconstructive Conditioners. I am going to try it as a leave-in this weekend. But I purchased it for a cowash conditioner. I won't be cowashing for a while though. It would be great if it worked as a leave-in and a cowash conditioner


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2013)

faithVA said:


> ^^I hit CVS as well. I bought 2 of the Reconstructive Conditioners. I am going to try it as a leave-in this weekend. But I purchased it for a cowash conditioner. I won't be cowashing for a while though. It would be great if it worked as a leave-in and a cowash conditioner



You probably can use it as a LI once per week since it's a reconstructor I wouldn't apply to LI more than that. I'm sure it will work gr8 as a cowash con. Lmk how it works out either way. Girl I'm telling you I was using Bee Mine Beeutiful as a LI (didn't read the label that it was a dc) lol don't ask...anyway I was using it on my girls and myself and our hair was so amazingly soft it wasn't even funny. Then one day I read some where one here it was a dc and was like"uh-uh which one they got bc mine is a LI" yeah right.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You probably can use it as a LI once per week since it's a reconstructor I wouldn't apply to LI more than that. I'm sure it will work gr8 as a cowash con. Lmk how it works out either way. Girl I'm telling you I was using Bee Mine Beeutiful as a LI (didn't read the label that it was a dc) lol don't ask...anyway I was using it on my girls and myself and our hair was so amazingly soft it wasn't even funny. Then one day I read some where one here it was a dc and was like"uh-uh which one they got bc mine is a LI" yeah right.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Girl, don't mind me. I used the wrong word. It's restorative not reconstructive  I knew that sounded wrong 

Nothing wrong with using a DC as a leave-in if the ingredients are natural.


----------



## soulglo (Oct 25, 2013)

Vent: seems like I can't escape split ends. I'm really anoyed got a trim. Had to get a press to get a trim ugh it reverts back instantly. So my goal is to save up for some high quality sheers and continue to just do braids and do my hair myself. Hate that flatironed/pressed smell.

Decided not to go to the salon again. I always end up regretting it. I may just pay the high price and distance and just go to natural salons


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2013)

soulglo said:


> Vent: seems like I can't escape split ends. I'm really anoyed got a trim. Had to get a press to get a trim ugh it reverts back instantly. So my goal is to save up for some high quality sheers and continue to just do braids and do my hair myself. Hate that flatironed/pressed smell.
> 
> Decided not to go to the salon again. I always end up regretting it. I may just pay the high price and distance and just go to natural salons



Have you thought about investing in the split ender? And doing your own trims? Look it up and see if it's something you are interested in that may help you.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## soulglo (Oct 25, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Have you thought about investing in the split ender? And doing your own trims? Look it up and see if it's something you are interested in that may help you.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



After reading some reviews I see that you have to use it on straightened hair -_- thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 26, 2013)

soulglo said:


> After reading some reviews I see that you have to use it on straightened hair -_- thanks for the suggestion though



No it doesn't have to be flat ironed. It can be blow dried or stretched since you are using small pieces of hair at a time.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow

Nice haul!! I got one lousy deep treat masque and one restorative conditioner  

I wanted more of that masque and the purification masque, dangit!!  Even though I have 3 deep treats in my stash and 2 purification 

I use the deep treat to mix up all my ayurvedics. It helps it come out so smooth and moist. 

This morning I rinsed out a mix with coconut milk powder, bhringraj powder, tulsi powder, AVG, oils and conditioner. Also, Im loving this ylang ylang EO. My hair still smells so nice!  And soo soft and strong. I think this mix is a hit for my hair

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 26, 2013)

faithVA

The restorative is my fav LI!! I also use it as my midweek moisturizer. Also used it a few times as a rinse out but I dont like to use it up too fast so I save it for moisturizing. I love it that much!!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> faithVA
> 
> The restorative is my fav LI!! I also use it as my midweek moisturizer. Also used it a few times as a rinse out but I dont like to use it up too fast so I save it for moisturizing. I love it that much!!
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



I hope I love it then I would have another leave-in option. I bought it for  cowashing though. I currently use deva curl when i do cowash. I love deva curl but I would like to have a backup option. And if I can get a bogo on shea moisture it would be less expensive.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 26, 2013)

Where did you guys purchase the split ender? And how did ou know it was the real deal and not a knockoff?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 26, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Where did you guys purchase the split ender? And how did ou know it was the real deal and not a knockoff?



I don't remember but I purchased mine I believe when it came out. You can do a search for it and it will have reviews.  If I'm not mistaken I think it even has reviews for the ones that are knock off telling you so that way you don't purchase it from there.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## soulglo (Oct 26, 2013)

My cvs didn't have shea at all :/


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 26, 2013)

soulglo said:


> My cvs didn't have shea at all :/



You can get a rain check for when they have it back in stock they will still honor the bogo free.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 27, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Where did you guys purchase the split ender? And how did ou know it was the real deal and not a knockoff?



Wenbev
You have to get it from splitender.com. Its pink. The knockoff I think is blue and is sold on Amazon. I really like mine but your hair needs to be straight on the ends so it wont pull.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## soulglo (Oct 27, 2013)

Do you ladies have any recommendations for styles?

I usually do braids
But I can't braid lol
 And my flatiron/pressing experience went wrong 

So I'm trying to thinkof something besides a twistout 
A style that isn't super flat

My hair is 4a/4b


----------



## soulglo (Oct 27, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You can get a rain check for when they have it back in stock they will still honor the bogo free.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


Really darn. I read this too late


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 27, 2013)

soulglo said:


> Do you ladies have any recommendations for styles?
> 
> I usually do braids
> But I can't braid lol
> ...



If you have access to YT you can look of videos of different styles. I mainly do twistouts or wig so I'm no help.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2013)

I think I definitely like the Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner as a leave-in. I will try it again next wash day to be sure. It is nice and thick but I don't have to use a lot. I'm sure one bottle would last me at least 3 months. 

I had a really good wash day today. I shampooed with a mudwash and let it sit for 30 minutes, did a tea rinse, oiled my scalp with NJoy's oil, DCd and let it sit while I did yoga. Rinsed, baggied, air dried for a few and then applied a leave-in, 2nd leave-in, cream, and the crisco whip. My hair was just behaving itself today. 

I do like the crisco whip. I don't know if it works on my hair but it is nice and light. i used some on my hair and the rest on my body.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Oct 28, 2013)

^^I used to love using it as a leave in. When I got preggo with my newest son, the smell was sooooooo awful to me! A coworker had their lotion. I bought it from her and threw it away. I gave all the conditioner I had away. My son is 7 months old now and I can barely tolerate it. So sad!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2013)

^^Wow, that's a crazy experience. The body is so interesting. I don't know if I even smelled it at all


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 28, 2013)

My SD order should be coming today! Yay!!!!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## KDReese23 (Oct 28, 2013)

Does anyone know of a good creamy leave-in for dry hair?  (dry as in not wet, versus needing moisture)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 28, 2013)

KDReese23 said:


> Does anyone know of a good creamy leave-in for dry hair?  (dry as in not wet, versus needing moisture)



I used my LI on wet hair so not sure if I will be any help. Have you tried Hairitage or Silk Dreams? Not sure what in stores creamy leave ins there are.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Oct 28, 2013)

KDReese23 said:


> Does anyone know of a good creamy leave-in for dry hair? (dry as in not wet, versus needing moisture)


 
I lurve Neutrogena triple moisture leave in when i apply to wet hair or NTM mixed with ORS olive oil moisturizer when my hair is straight. I mix it for straight hair so i have minimal reversion. HTH.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Oct 28, 2013)

Idk if I posted my texlax results. I was almost 36 weeks post and decided to go back to the creamy crack. I wasn't retaining the way I'd hoped and also spending way too much time on my hair. I lurve the results! I've done a wash and go each day since. 

Pictures or it didn't happen...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 28, 2013)

MrsMelodyV said:


> Idk if I posted my texlax results. I was almost 36 weeks post and decided to go back to the creamy crack. I wasn't retaining the way I'd hoped and also spending way too much time on my hair. I lurve the results! I've done a wash and go each day since.
> 
> Pictures or it didn't happen...



Very nice...what line did you use?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Oct 28, 2013)

Ors regular formula.


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Oct 29, 2013)

yup i did after two years i'm back to relax it was way to much time wasting on my hair while i'm pre go


----------



## soulglo (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm convinced that some people with 4a-3b textured hair is actually a result of heat damage 

This is based on my experience with heat

I experienced some heat damage this past weekend but I just washed my hair and i am relieved that the majority of my hair is reverting back

I can't wait to invest in komoza 

I've almost used up my products and I still have splits and some heat damage in the back despite a 1inch trim so I will be investing in komoza's protein strengthner


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 29, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Wenbev
> You have to get it from splitender.com. Its pink. The knockoff I think is blue and is sold on Amazon. I really like mine but your hair needs to be straight on the ends so it wont pull.
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



Does it have yo be bone straight or would a roller or curlformers stretch be enough. Kinda like blow out straight? I might get one if it can use it without having to flatiron.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2013)

soulglo said:


> I'm convinced that some people with 4a-3b textured hair is actually a result of heat damage
> 
> This is based on my experience with heat
> 
> ...



There's a lot of women who's hair is heat damaged but they don't consider it to be. I've seen a ton of YT videos where clearly you can see the damage and they still say they don't have it.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Does it have yo be bone straight or would a roller or curlformers stretch be enough. Kinda like blow out straight? I might get one if it can use it without having to flatiron.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



You don't have to flat iron but your hair has to be able to pass through without getting caught. Stretched or a blow out is fine as long as your hair is very detangled so it goes smoothly.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Does it have yo be bone straight or would a roller or curlformers stretch be enough. Kinda like blow out straight? I might get one if it can use it without having to flatiron.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



I am considering this as a Christmas Gift to myself.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 29, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I am considering this as a Christmas Gift to myself.



Going out Friday and need to figure out what to do with my hair. I guess I will break out the heat. I hate the curling iron I have. I need a new one. Mine doesn't get hot enough. I want to get a hair book so I can find some cute styles.


----------



## tequilad28 (Oct 29, 2013)

sooo after a 3rd attempt wen fig is a no go. I noticed that my hair was shedding a lot despite being extra careful to detangle before I wash as suggested and even when I did my tea rinse a lot of hair was still coming out.  After my hair was 70% dry and I put my leave in and serum and it was still coming out when I combed that was it for me!  I found out that there are others whose hair was falling out or has thinned out in a few months due to wen but I just happy that I cut that badboy off real quick to avoid any setbacks. Tho there are those who rave about it and it works for them I'm with the other crowd where ya it does make your hair incredibly soft but with less hair lol.  Funny thing is this last time my hair wasn't that soft at all. I guess Ill just use my other conditioners to co wash for extra moisture


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> shortdub78;19160945[/USER]]Going out Friday and need to figure out what to do with my hair. I guess I will break out the heat. I hate the curling iron I have. I need a new one. Mine doesn't get hot enough. I want to get a hair book so I can find some cute styles.



Try out pinterest. There are hundreds of pics of cute styles.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2013)

Sitting here with my hendigo on my roots. Will wash out in 4 hours and then 30 minute dc with shea moisture yucca & baobab anti breakage treatment. Then dc with SD raz affair.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 29, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow


HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sitting here with my hendigo on my roots. Will wash out in 4 hours and then 30 minute dc with shea moisture yucca & baobab anti breakage treatment. Then dc with SD raz affair.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



That sounds heavenly.

Just wanted to check in, Now that I have the guts to show a photo of the broken crown and I need to beg for some suggestions. I know you guys care and will help me. Every hair on my head is shoulder length except for the crown. I wanted to cut out some layers once the crown got full sL but now that it is back to mouth length I am thinking this is going to take forever. So do you know of any edgy bob styles with a short crown? TIA

Below is a photo of my crown (I am holding on to a hair that survived the storm), my bob with the crown pinned, and the stretched bob.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2013)

[USER=327887 said:
			
		

> Seamonster[/USER];19163153]HairPleezeGrow
> 
> That sounds heavenly.
> 
> ...



I want to help but I'm not seeing anything wrong with your hair. And if your crown is mouth length it sounds like it should work with layers just fine.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> That sounds heavenly.
> 
> ...



Are we looking at the same head of hair?  I think it looks gr8 and undetectable. Don't cut your hair. Maybe try and add more moisture to that area. What protein have you been using?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Are we looking at the same head of hair?  I think it looks gr8 and undetectable. Don't cut your hair. Maybe try and add more moisture to that area. What protein have you been using?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thanks. I thought I was looking at the wrong pictures. I reopened them, zoomed in


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 29, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Are we looking at the same head of hair?  I think it looks gr8 and undetectable. Don't cut your hair. Maybe try and add more moisture to that area. What protein have you been using?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF





faithVA said:


> Thanks. I thought I was looking at the wrong pictures. I reopened them, zoomed in




 you guys are so funny. Here I am lamenting my in between length and ya'll think it looks just fine. Alright I will just trim the crown, and try to hide it in January when we start our journey to APL. *Do you think I need to do SL 2014 or is enough of my hair long enough to claim SL?*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> you guys are so funny. Here I am lamenting my in between length and ya'll think it looks just fine. Alright I will just trim the crown, and try to hide it in January when we start our journey to APL. Do you think I need to do SL 2014 or is enough of my hair long enough to claim SL?



Yes your hair is long enough to claim SL. Join us in the APL 2014 challenge.  Most of us are in the SL 2014 also!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yes your hair is long enough to claim SL. Join us in the APL 2014 challenge.  Most of us are in the SL 2014 also!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Agreed. You are SL. Just keep on rolling. Your crown will catch up.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2013)

I cowashed this morning with HH honey hash and then applied shea moisture thickening milk to my hair. Applied JC nurish & shine on top.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm headed to the salon tonight. It will be my first visit in a long time. I am looking forward to the wash, condition and scalp massage. I just plan to get a rollerset so I compare a professional rollerset to my own. I know I will need a trim  because my ends are looking a little crazy. Hopefully we can keep it to 1/2". 

If I get in early enough I will post pictures. Otherwise I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm headed to the salon tonight. It will be my first visit in a long time. I am looking forward to the wash, condition and scalp massage. I just plan to get a rollerset so I compare a professional rollerset to my own. I know I will need a trim  because my ends are looking a little crazy. Hopefully we can keep it to 1/2".
> 
> If I get in early enough I will post pictures. Otherwise I will do it tomorrow.



Can't wait to see!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## BonBon (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for starting the SL 2014 challenge 

 Never participated in a goal thread before, but I found after September I was getting a bit obsessed with growth and length checking. Now it's like I have a whole  year to reach full SL all around my head which is easy without setbacks. Aiming low will give me a sense of achievement sooner.

 The back of my hair is like 2 inches from APL for the first time in my life.  I don't think I've ever gotten the nape to grow more than an inch, or so  as its quite fine and easy to break. People used to make fun of it in high school.

 My family and friends will be shocked when I do my final reveal Don't think anyone has ever seen my hair longer than ear length lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2013)

Sumra said:


> Thanks for starting the SL 2014 challenge
> 
> Never participated in a goal thread before, but I found after September I was getting a bit obsessed with growth and length checking. Now it's like I have a whole  year to reach full SL all around my head which is easy without setbacks. Aiming low will give me a sense of achievement sooner.
> 
> ...



Girl yeah they will...and you will show them.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Can't wait to see!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I'm going to try to take pictures in the morning after I style it. I haven't figure out how I am going to wear it just yet.


----------



## lovely_locks (Oct 31, 2013)

I have no idea why I thought that I would be shoulder length by December. Granted it is only November (tomorrow). My nape is Neck length my edges are an inch under my ear lobe, and my bangs are the same as my edges. I don't see shoulder length in my future until May. And that is if I count shoulder length as my bangs and edges lol! Which I will!


----------



## naija24 (Nov 1, 2013)

Drenching my hair in leave in and oil. Missed one of my inversion days, slept for 14 hours last night, didn't MS, what a terrible night. I must have been tired as all hell.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 1, 2013)

naija24 said:


> Drenching my hair in leave in and oil. Missed one of my inversion days, slept for 14 hours last night, didn't MS, what a terrible night. I must have been tired as all hell.



You sound like it! Hope you got some rest! I'm running on fumes today! I'm going to flat iron and curl my hair today. I'm glad it isn't raining! I'm going to do my inversion right now to get that out of the way!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2013)

No pics from my rollerset. When I took off my bonnet this morning it looked curled but when I touched it to separate it, it just flopped  I don't think setting foam is enough to hold my hair. 

So I just put my hair into a puff. Didn't take any pictures of that either. 

I really wanted to trim my ends this morning. It is so easy with rollersets. But I didn't have enough time. I may do it this evening.

I at least learned a few things. 
1. Put gel on my edges to smooth them down. 
2. If I use a liquid to set my hair, really saturate it. 
3. Curling creams work better on my hair than setting foams.
4. It takes less than 2 hours for my hair to dry. 
5. That I can do a rollerset as well as a professional

I am going to do more roller/rod/curlformer sets next year. But for the remainder of this year I am going to stick to twists.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 1, 2013)

Sitting with henna, will wash out in 3 hours.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 1, 2013)

I am really going to be working on this crown the rest of the year. Driving me nuts. So the very tip top of the crown behind the bangs area is JUST getting to the tips of my ears   the nape is now a comfortable CBL  and the sides are at the earlobes... what a weird mess. I do remember really cutting into the crown during the BC because that was where the worst color damage was, though...sigh... it was so short I couldnt even grab it to twist it, so that must have been 1" or less while the rest was 2" or so!  So it has come a good ways...

At some point, maybe when the crown finally gets just past sl, I'll start snipping the nape to even it out. 

Luckily, I wear it barely stretched so no one notices but me.


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 2, 2013)

I just finished my crochet braids using human wet and wavy. I'm 7 weeks post on my texlax. Hope these braids can last til Christmas. 
I may not make it to SL officially but I'll measure after my touch up in December.

ETA: I had to snatch that hair out of my head. I looked like something from Beloved all wild and not wet and not easy just jacked. 

I went into some perfection mode and couldn't stop tweaking the braids. I couldn't blend in the front because of NG and my thin top and crown. 

Ugh. 

When I have a protective style in sometimes i get in a zone and I'll grab anything to make it look good. Stuff I wouldn't dare put on my texlaxed hair just for the sake of blending. 

So instead of 2 almost carefree months, I gotta wash, DC and all that other stuff I usually do on Sundays. Man. Da**.


----------



## Trixie58 (Nov 2, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> @HairPleezeGrow
> 
> That sounds heavenly.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Seamonster--
I think your hair looks great! If u've seen any of my other posts, because of severe crown breakage, I cut from below APL to a chin-length bob this year. That was the right decision for me bc the crown breakage was like down to 1/4-1/2 inch, but I don't think you should do it. 
At this point, my hair has grown to sit on SL and the crown is like 2-3 inches long. It continues to grow, but I am sometimes tempted to cut again because the crown will never really catch up. So trust me I feel you. But here is why I don't:
1)  I remind myself that literally no one notices but me. I am sure you have folks all the time tell you that your hair is thick and beautiful. 
2) I set different goals. Having a long layer at the top, which is (hopefully) what I will have once the rest of my hair reaches APL, to me anyway can be quite beautiful. However, that's for me because my crown breakage is more significant and my hair is fine. Your crown breakage is so minimal that it will probably just continue to blend in with the rest of your hair.
3) I remind myself that the crown at 2-3 inches is simply in an awkward state and the shape will look different as it grows longer. I would say give your hair a little more time to change in shape and revisit the situation in 2014.
HTH xoxo


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 2, 2013)

After washing out my henna last night, dc with DB dc for an hour with heat, rinsed that and added DB pumpkinseed leave in condish, Beemine growth serum to the scalp and DB coco bean moisturizer before twisting.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 3, 2013)

I got in on the Walgreens buy 2 get one free Shea Moisture sale the other day. I got 2 of the ABS poo and one purification masque  i just happened to stumble upon this sale. Also got some ORS olive oil hair masque marked down to $5.99. Im trying this for the first time soon. 

I got one deep treatment masque and one restorative conditioner from the CVS sale last week. This was a pretty good haul to add to my stash. 

Anybody use the oRS masque before?  Id like to read a review from a LHCFer, if possible. It has a noticeably strong chemical-like smell to it 

Im prepooing O/N with safflower oil after massaging my scalp. I have my fenugreek powder soaking in boiled water O/N to make my paste in the morning. I will use safflower oil instead of coconut oil this time. I might add coconut milk powder during the blending process. This mix should stop my shedding in its tracks.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## soulglo (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm looking online and I see shea 3/19.98. I wonder what it is in my local store
 ( not buy 2 get 2 free)


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2013)

My hair is still stretched from my rollerset so I trimmed my ends today. It has been about 8 weeks. They were looking pretty scraggly. Hopefully with changes in my regimen and with things I have learned I can extend it to 10 weeks. Getting ready to twist my hair up now.


----------



## mschristine (Nov 3, 2013)

Will definitely be in the SL Challenge 2014..another setback with my nape..


----------



## londonfog (Nov 3, 2013)

I took my last set of crochets out on Friday, Poo'd with CON Ultra-moisturizing poo, did a protein DC with ORS Hair mayo for about 30 minutes then a moisture DC with Elasta QP DPR+11 for about an hour & a half. I didn't want to wait to airdry my hair because it wouldn't have been dried until Saturday morning so I put Cantu Shea Butter leave-in & heat protectant & blow dried it. 

I put a new set of crochets in this time that I absolutely love (even more than the last set)!! Its still similar to the last set, however, this set is more silky & is called Romance Dream Curl something or another. Its much more manageable & curls better with mousse than the Twist style that I had before. Crochets is definitely my "go to" PS!!! I love that I can do it myself & that it only takes me about 3-4 hours to do. Its easier on the edges too! The curly styles is better for me than straight crochets as these cover up the cornrows easily.  

I had about an inch of NG not stretched & I made 11 weeks post on Saturday. I thing that mistakenly texlaxing my natural hair on the last touch-up was not bad at all because my hair still has its texture but is wavy in comparison to being coily when I was transitioning. I have about only 1 inch of bone straight relaxed hair on the ends but I'm not cutting anything!! Its a lot easier now to stretch my relaxers after transitioning for 7 months than it was before. I had to look at the calendar just to see how many weeks post I am!  I'll be relaxing in December when I take this set out & I'll do a LC at the time for my last pic in 2013 & my starting pic for 2014. I'm still trying to figure out where SL is on my body because where my actual shoulders start, is the same place where my collar bone starts. So I don't know if I'll be SL or CBL when I get where I'm going. *smacking lips*


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 3, 2013)

My crochet braids never come out right. My thin hair up top won't let it look right. It always ends up looking like a half wig cause my hair won't stay braided. 

Back to boring buns.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2013)

mschristine said:


> Will definitely be in the SL Challenge 2014..another setback with my nape..



Awe make sure you baby it back.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2013)

londonfog said:


> I took my last set of crochets out on Friday, Poo'd with CON Ultra-moisturizing poo, did a protein DC with ORS Hair mayo for about 30 minutes then a moisture DC with Elasta QP DPR+11 for about an hour & a half. I didn't want to wait to airdry my hair because it wouldn't have been dried until Saturday morning so I put Cantu Shea Butter leave-in & heat protectant & blow dried it.
> 
> I put a new set of crochets in this time that I absolutely love (even more than the last set)!! Its still similar to the last set, however, this set is more silky & is called Romance Dream Curl something or another. Its much more manageable & curls better with mousse than the Twist style that I had before. Crochets is definitely my "go to" PS!!! I love that I can do it myself & that it only takes me about 3-4 hours to do. Its easier on the edges too! The curly styles is better for me than straight crochets as these cover up the cornrows easily.
> 
> I had about an inch of NG not stretched & I made 11 weeks post on Saturday. I thing that mistakenly texlaxing my natural hair on the last touch-up was not bad at all because my hair still has its texture but is wavy in comparison to being coily when I was transitioning. I have about only 1 inch of bone straight relaxed hair on the ends but I'm not cutting anything!! Its a lot easier now to stretch my relaxers after transitioning for 7 months than it was before. I had to look at the calendar just to see how many weeks post I am!  I'll be relaxing in December when I take this set out & I'll do a LC at the time for my last pic in 2013 & my starting pic for 2014. I'm still trying to figure out where SL is on my body because where my actual shoulders start, is the same place where my collar bone starts. So I don't know if I'll be SL or CBL when I get where I'm going. *smacking lips*



Love these!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## londonfog (Nov 3, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> My crochet braids never come out right. My thin hair up top won't let it look right. It always ends up looking like a half wig cause my hair won't stay braided.
> 
> Back to boring buns.



Well honey when my girl gets long enough for boring buns, I'll be right there along with ya!



HairPleezeGrow said:


> Love these!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thank you lady!


----------



## soulglo (Nov 3, 2013)

I just went on a haul. I need to figure out how to make buying natural things more cost effective. I couldn't wait on a sale.

I bought hairfinity 2 month supply (yeah finally caved in)

Komaza - I bought the protein strengthner and some oil

Hopefully by buying these things my hair will thrive and I can cut the cost of buying extension hair and paying for braids


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2013)

soulglo said:


> I just went on a haul. I need to figure out how to make buying natural things more cost effective. I couldn't wait on a sale.
> 
> I bought hairfinity 2 month supply (yeah finally caved in)
> 
> ...



I've been thinking about Hairfinity also. I used it about a year ago and it works. I dk why I stopped...probably the price lol and laziness on taking vitamins. I might give it another go. Are there any discount codes?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## soulglo (Nov 3, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I've been thinking about Hairfinity also. I used it about a year ago and it works. I dk why I stopped...probably the price lol and laziness on taking vitamins. I might give it another go. Are there any discount codes?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Right now ...no there was a 10% oct 24-28 smh lol it was probably the price. I had to think about the time when my hair flourished. I think I was taking a high potency vitamin. I've been taking alive vits for awhile. I like that it has veggie powder in it lol.


----------



## LexiDior (Nov 3, 2013)

Any tips or products for shedding and breakage?? I was almost full SL but now smh I dont know.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2013)

LexiDior said:


> Any tips or products for shedding and breakage?? I was almost full SL but now smh I dont know.



Garlic pills are good for shedding as well as tea rinses,  and protein for breakage. Komaza has a protein strengthener that's good. I think a lot of ladies use Nexxus (sp?), or aphogee.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LexiDior (Nov 3, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Garlic pills are good for shedding as well as tea rinses,  and protein for breakage. Komaza has a protein strengthener that's good. I think a lot of ladies use Nexxus (sp?), or aphogee.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I did an aphogee treatment two months ago, is it too soon to do another??


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2013)

LexiDior said:


> I did an aphogee treatment two months ago, is it too soon to do another??



I think you can do them monthly...but don't take my word on it as I've never used that one. Maybe someone else will chime in.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2013)

[USER=354653 said:
			
		

> LexiDior[/USER];19187597]I did an aphogee treatment two months ago, is it too soon to do another??



Was it the 2 step or the 2 minute treatment?

Are you relaxed? texlaxed or natural?

If relaxed or texlaxed when was the last time your relaxed?


----------



## LexiDior (Nov 3, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Was it the 2 step or the 2 minute treatment?
> 
> Are you relaxed? texlaxed or natural?
> 
> If relaxed or texlaxed when was the last time your relaxed?



It was the 2step treatment. im relaxed and my last relaxer was two months ago.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2013)

[USER=354653 said:
			
		

> LexiDior[/USER];19187907]It was the 2step treatment. im relaxed and my last relaxer was two months ago.



If you are relaxed then you may want to use protein at least monthly. I'm not sure you want to use the 2 step though. I am natural but color treated and I do a reconstructor every 3 to 4 weeks. 

You can try the 2 step again and follow with a good deep conditioning. If you don't feel comfortable with that, then get a good reconstructor and try protein every 3 to 4 weeks increasing or decreasing based on how your hair responds.


----------



## LexiDior (Nov 3, 2013)

faithVA said:


> If you are relaxed then you may want to use protein at least monthly. I'm not sure you want to use the 2 step though. I am natural but color treated and I do a reconstructor every 3 to 4 weeks.
> 
> You can try the 2 step again and follow with a good deep conditioning. If you don't feel comfortable with that, then get a good reconstructor and try protein every 3 to 4 weeks increasing or decreasing based on how your hair responds.



Thanks. Ill try another and see how well it works.


----------



## soulglo (Nov 4, 2013)

Whoot my orders shipped. Cross fingers that I don't have a facial breakout


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm on day 5 of my inversion. I hope to see some good growth by the end of the month. We shall see.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 5, 2013)

A little breakage  plus lack of coil definition except when I clarify/chelate (and that's good for only one wash cycle) no matter what else I do. Couple that with constant skin problems and it points to the water filter on the shower head needing changing.

That thing is supposed to be good for 6 months! I'm only getting 3!

#frustrated!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 5, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> A little breakage  plus lack of coil definition except when I clarify/chelate (and that's good for only one wash cycle) no matter what else I do. Couple that with constant skin problems and it points to the water filter on the shower head needing changing.
> 
> That thing is supposed to be good for 6 months! I'm only getting 3!
> 
> #frustrated!



I was bad to my hair for 4 days! Now I am paying for it. I didn't tie it up, moisturized, etc...and it got dry. So I had some broken strands. I'm going to have to discontinue my stretch and relax next week. But I plan on stretching for 5 months. I just need to go a professional.


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 5, 2013)

Trixie58 said:


> Hi Seamonster--
> I think your hair looks great! If u've seen any of my other posts, because of severe crown breakage, I cut from below APL to a chin-length bob this year. That was the right decision for me bc the crown breakage was like down to 1/4-1/2 inch, but I don't think you should do it.
> At this point, my hair has grown to sit on SL and the crown is like 2-3 inches long. It continues to grow, but I am sometimes tempted to cut again because the crown will never really catch up. So trust me I feel you. But here is why I don't:
> 1)  I remind myself that literally no one notices but me. I am sure you have folks all the time tell you that your hair is thick and beautiful.
> ...


This is a good plan. When I cut my hair for the new year I am going to take off  a fourth to a half inch and see what that does.


----------



## BonBon (Nov 5, 2013)

Feels like for the past however long I have been focused on hiding hair, gaining inches. Now I am nearly there I'm now bothered and having to accept I have naturally thinnish hair. Never really cared before but now I'm thinking of the straighter styles I want to do, tis a bit of an anti climax.

 I'm not one to dwell on the negative, so I will get over this LOL.


----------



## ilong (Nov 5, 2013)

LexiDior - ITA with HPG and faithVa.  

Protein treatments and tea rinses.   I do a hard protein treatment (Aphogee) monthly and apply conditioners with protein, as a leave-in, every couple of days. I steep fresh garlic in my tea rinses, pour on some prepared fenugreek , put DC on top, put on a plastic cap and bonnet and leave on for an hour plus. Several posters have had great success with fenugreek.

Indian grocers sell Garlic oil but it has mineral oil - but if you don't mind mineral oil - the oil is an alternative to fresh garlic.

Garlic usually reduces/stop shedding within a very short period of time.


----------



## LexiDior (Nov 5, 2013)

ilong said:


> @LexiDior - ITA with HPG and faithVa.
> 
> Protein treatments and tea rinses.   I do a hard protein treatment (Aphogee) monthly and apply conditioners with protein, as a leave-in, every couple of days. I steep fresh garlic in my tea rinses, pour on some prepared fenugreek , put DC on top, put on a plastic cap and bonnet and leave on for an hour plus. Several posters have had great success with fenugreek.
> 
> ...



ilong thanks. ill try my protein products.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Nov 5, 2013)

So I'm just took down my sew-in ... 

- first thing I did was a hot oil treatment , THEN took down the braids .... Hair was sooooo soft and easy to comb thru 14 wk new growth :O 

- planning on washing tonight , doing protein treatment and dc then probably wear clip-ins until next sew-in .. Also planning on getting relaxer by next week ! 

Excuse my wild hair lol , most of it is collar bone length in front , hopefully it will reach full SL by December !


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2013)

Here are my twists this week. Nothing special.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 5, 2013)

LexiDior said:


> Any tips or products for shedding and breakage?? I was almost full SL but now smh I dont know.



LexiDior

The best thing Ive found to stop shedding almost instantly is coconut milk under my DC. The second best thing is fenugreek paste. Then there's a garlic oil prepoo and then tea rinses.     The coconut and fenugreek also grow the hair too and stop breakage!!  I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## LexiDior (Nov 6, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> @LexiDior
> 
> The best thing Ive found to stop shedding almost instantly is coconut milk under my DC. The second best thing is fenugreek paste. Then there's a garlic oil prepoo and then tea rinses.     The coconut and fenugreek also grow the hair too and stop breakage!!  I LOVE this HHJ!!



mshoneyfly

Thank you. I looked up info on fenugreek and it looks like its available in a liquid which i want to try. Where did you buy the paste from, or did you just buy the seeds and mix it with something??


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey y'all! Sorry I've been MIA but I'm back and my hair is doing well still not shoullder length yet but very close. Will definitely be joining the SL 2014 thread. I'm in braids right now but will do a touch up soon and will do a length check. The only change I have to mention is that I just started taking Hairfinity. I still use Njoys oil every other day and I need to wash these braids but they're so heavy I don't think I can handle the weight when wet. I did get a nice summer growth spurt so I'm hoping when I take these out and trim I shouldn't be that far away.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 7, 2013)

Pre poo'd with KeraVada fenugreek oil and applied my NJoy oil. Dc'd with SD raz affair and then cowashed with HH sticky honey hash con. Dk what I'm going to do to my hair yet.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Trixie58 (Nov 7, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> This is a good plan. When I cut my hair for the new year I am going to take off a fourth to a half inch and see what that does.


 
Awesome. I'm sure by then it will have moved along and thickened up there.


----------



## Trixie58 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have noticed my hair is thinner on one side. It is kind of out of nowhere. I am not sure why, but I am going to 1) stop wrapping it, and 2) actually take the time to baggy at night. I have been just flopping in bed Hopefully that side will start to fill in, there's some broken strands and thinness on the ends. Do you guys think I should trim it? It's been 3 months since my big chin-length chop and I'm shoulder length now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 7, 2013)

Today's wash n go I guess lol. 





HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 8, 2013)

Here are hair up dates the right was when I got a hair cut nape length in May,  the bottom left was the end of August and almost touching my shoulders,  and the top left 



was this week. I think I just made shoulder length


----------



## faithVA (Nov 8, 2013)

SingBrina said:


> Here are hair up dates the right was when I got a hair cut nape length in May,  the bottom left was the end of August and almost touching my shoulders,  and the top left
> 
> View attachment 232775
> 
> was this week. I think I just made shoulder length



Very nice progress. Do you have your hair cut in an asymmetrical cut? Or is it just growing out that way?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 8, 2013)

SingBrina said:


> Here are hair up dates the right was when I got a hair cut nape length in May,  the bottom left was the end of August and almost touching my shoulders,  and the top left
> 
> was this week. I think I just made shoulder length



You are definitely SL and by end of December you will be there for sure if you can't tell this soon. You have some pretty, thick hair.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Queensheba88 (Nov 8, 2013)

Took my hair out of box braids and it seems my hair has evened out some..still working on my crown though...wore my hair in a puff today


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 8, 2013)

Queensheba88 said:


> Took my hair out of box braids and it seems my hair has evened out some..still working on my crown though...wore my hair in a puff today



Love the puff...wish my hair was this full.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## soulglo (Nov 9, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey y'all! Sorry I've been MIA but I'm back and my hair is doing well still not shoullder length yet but very close. Will definitely be joining the SL 2014 thread. I'm in braids right now but will do a touch up soon and will do a length check. The only change I have to mention is that I just started taking Hairfinity. I still use Njoys oil every other day and I need to wash these braids but they're so heavy I don't think I can handle the weight when wet. I did get a nice summer growth spurt so I'm hoping when I take these out and trim I shouldn't be that far away.



Are you getting an upset stomach from hairfinity or anything? How are you taking them?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 9, 2013)

Finally getting some decent uniformed hang time in the shower. I remember not long ago just my front and very nape would hang just a little and now it seems to be more all around. APL hurry up and come now! 



HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 10, 2013)

LexiDior said:


> @mshoneyfly
> 
> Thank you. I looked up info on fenugreek and it looks like its available in a liquid which i want to try. Where did you buy the paste from, or did you just buy the seeds and mix it with something??


 
Sorry for the late reply LexiDior
I've been sick with a cold these past few days.  I have a ton of the fenugreek seeds that I boil for 10 mins and let sit overnight then pour into the blender to get a nice fluffy, slippy, moisturizing paste.  Then I add oil and blend a little more and the paste is ready to apply.  Its the consistency of a deep conditioner.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 10, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Sorry for the late reply LexiDior
> I've been sick with a cold these past few days.  I have a ton of the fenugreek seeds that I boil for 10 mins and let sit overnight then pour into the blender to get a nice fluffy, slippy, moisturizing paste.  Then I add oil and blend a little more and the paste is ready to apply.  Its the consistency of a deep conditioner.



Hope you feel better soon.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LexiDior (Nov 10, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Sorry for the late reply @LexiDior
> I've been sick with a cold these past few days.  I have a ton of the fenugreek seeds that I boil for 10 mins and let sit overnight then pour into the blender to get a nice fluffy, slippy, moisturizing paste.  Then I add oil and blend a little more and the paste is ready to apply.  Its the consistency of a deep conditioner.




I hope you feel better. The chemist in me is intrigued but the procrastinator in me is feeling some type of way about all that work . Do you wash it out or leave it in??


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 10, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Sorry for the late reply LexiDior
> I've been sick with a cold these past few days.  I have a ton of the fenugreek seeds that I boil for 10 mins and let sit overnight then pour into the blender to get a nice fluffy, slippy, moisturizing paste.  Then I add oil and blend a little more and the paste is ready to apply.  Its the consistency of a deep conditioner.



mshoneyfly hope you feel better soon! how long do you leave the paste in and do you use it with heat? I may have to give this a whirl...


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 11, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Sorry for the late reply LexiDior
> I've been sick with a cold these past few days.  I have a ton of the fenugreek seeds that I boil for 10 mins and let sit overnight then pour into the blender to get a nice fluffy, slippy, moisturizing paste.  Then I add oil and blend a little more and the paste is ready to apply.  Its the consistency of a deep conditioner.



I was sick too. I fell asleep with it in my hair and woke up 14 hours later with a concrete cap on.  

Eta: And today my principal kept smelling urine. I shampooed lots and the smell is lingering. I wish I smelled like maple syrup.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 11, 2013)

Wenbev LexiDior I rinse the paste out in shower. Then shampoo with a sulfate. Some people just cowash after rinsing or not but I found that I need to shampoo with fenugreek. I only leave it in for about an hour. Leaves the hair silky, shiny and stops shedding. It also leaves my scalp tingly, especially in the back of my head. I think its the main source of my recent growth and retention.   

Check out the "fenugreek is the business" thread. Also here is a link to the vid I used as a guide in making the paste:  

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kqZbWBvsrAo 

ETA:  i dont use any heat. I just wrap in a few pieces of saran wrap then add a plastic cap and my skully hat  but you could use a dryer or steamer if you have one

 I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 11, 2013)

soulglo said:


> Are you getting an upset stomach from hairfinity or anything? How are you taking them?



Hi soulglo! Sorry so late I'm just now seeing this. I was taking one in the morning and one in the evening but now I just take two at once so I don't forget later. I have been feeling nauseous on and off but once I eat I'm fine.


----------



## MissyB (Nov 12, 2013)

It's growing!!!!


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 12, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Very nice progress. Do you have your hair cut in an asymmetrical cut? Or is it just growing out that way?



Yeah asymmetrical! !! Want It to grow a bit more before I cut even! Thank you!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 13, 2013)

I used NJoys Purifying Cowash yesterday and it cleanses very well. It isn't a thick cowash by no means and you expect it to be more like the way a traditional conditioner or cleansing conditioner would be in consistency but it isnt. Do not attempt to detangle with this cowash but it gets the job done and cleanses very good. I massaged my scalp with it and applied it to shaft of my hair. Left in for 10 minutes and rinsed. My hair felt soft. I followed up a moisturizing con with slip so I could detangle (SDDH). This is an excellent cowash so far. Had my curls popping.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh yeah I forgot I tried on my NJoy LC shirt. I wish she had XXL but oh well. 





HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## LexiDior (Nov 13, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> @Wenbev @LexiDior I rinse the paste out in shower. Then shampoo with a sulfate. Some people just cowash after rinsing or not but I found that I need to shampoo with fenugreek. I only leave it in for about an hour. Leaves the hair silky, shiny and stops shedding. It also leaves my scalp tingly, especially in the back of my head. I think its the main source of my recent growth and retention.
> 
> Check out the "fenugreek is the business" thread. Also here is a link to the vid I used as a guide in making the paste:
> 
> ...



Thank you, ill check out the vid on it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 13, 2013)

Slipped on the dusting for almost 4 months . So now it needs a full blown trim. Fine hair let's you have it when you ignore frequent trimmings. Break city.

It's cool tho. One inch.... It'll grow back and maybe I can even it up a bit too. I'll invert and pray that works. Lol

Gonna straighten it via curlformers and snip away this weekend.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 14, 2013)

Bump...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 16, 2013)

Where you ladies at?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 16, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Where you ladies at?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I am currently wanting to dust and even though I know I need to, I'm obsessed with two or three lead hairs making the goal.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 16, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> I am currently wanting to dust and even though I know I need to, I'm obsessed with two or three lead hairs making the goal.



Lol Omgosh

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm here. For some reason I just don't have much to add lately.  I think I'm just ready for this year to be over and to move onto something different with my hair. I won't make SL in 2013 so I guess I'm ready for 2014. Maybe I should just hang out in the 2014 thread and just post my final pic here and use it as my starting pic there.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey Ladies, Im here too 

I need to do a dusting myself so Im gonna use my split ender tonight while my hair is straight. Then I'm doing a DC with AOGPB for the first time. I have a tea mix in the freezer with coconut milk added  so I will do a tea rinse first.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 16, 2013)

Had my hair in bantu knot curls the last three days. Going to cowash and redue them tonight!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Nov 16, 2013)

faithVA

You are not alone.  I am here with you.  The Michael Jackson song.


----------



## soulglo (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm here. I put in some havana twist extensions last week so I'm toughing it out 2 more weeks until I take them out


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey everyone, been awhile. Not working from home anymore, so trying to find time to log in and keep up with the posts have been super hard!
I trimmed my hair last week after I flat ironed. My ends were crying out for a trim.  But my hair is just brushing the tops of my shoulders finally but I still have a loooong way to go.  
Anyhow, I ordered the split ender today and will straighten again probably in couple weeks.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 18, 2013)

I cowashed my hair Friday night and used Shea Moisture thickening milk, and KeraVada LI butter on top. Well Saturday morning I twisted my hair with HH Pink Stuff in hopes of a great twistout today...well let's just say it was an epic fail! No hold what so ever. Think I'm going to have to stick to ORS pudding and Eco styler gel.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 18, 2013)

Welp we have about a month and half til end of the year. What are we doing ladies for our end of year reveal/starting pic?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Welp we have about a month and half til end of the year. What are we doing ladies for our end of year reveal/starting pic?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I am looking forward to the end  Supposedly I am going to do a curlformer set. I will either do it the weekend after Christmas or New Year's Eve.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 18, 2013)

Think I'm going to do a flexi rod set...we shall see. Might do mine on new years eve as well bc I will wear my wig for Xmas more than likely.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 18, 2013)

I am still in my relaxer stretch but I'm thinking about going to a natural hair salon and letting them give me a steam treatment, straighten my hair and give me a much needed make my hair mostly even trim then Im weaving it up until mid January!


----------



## BonBon (Nov 18, 2013)

Whew, can't believe only a month and a bit to go.

 Best thing that has happened recently is my hair retaining moisture again after incorporating protein. Great to have my hair feeling soft again instead of like brillo lol. 

 Still braided under wigs. I know I'm definitely not going to make full shoulder length, but should make it in 2014  
 Will be buying my hair dryer in December sometime and I'll get my flat irons when I visit home. Will post a final pic some time after Christmas

 Haven't seem my hair straight for a LONG, long time. Exited.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 19, 2013)

I picked up the scissors yesterday  picked up the flatiron for the first time in over a year as well. Last cut was July.

I cleansed, reconstructored, heat serumed, and flat twisted to dry and stretch, then hit it with my CHI iron at only 250oF. My hair is fine and low density so straightens with little effort.

Anyway, the difference between the crown (EL) vs the nape (CBL) and bangs (Nose) was way too big. Soooo... snipsnip. I dusted the crown, chopped 2" off the nape and 2" off the bangs. Goodbye Mullet!!!

Yes, it's shorter but I feel better about it now. However, it's almost bone straight and anytime I long for the creamy crack, I'll straighten it to remember why. This whispy stuff is not the business. I'll take my naps any day.

Funny thing---I havent worm my hair straight to work in over a year. Not a single damn notice! LMAO. They are always commenting on how fly my kinky little fro is tho... tells me all I need to know


----------



## londonfog (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey ladies! 

It took me a minute to realize that I wasn't getting any email notifications from LHCF only to log in & see that I needed to renew my subscription.  

Still in my crochets & loving it! I don't know if I even want to change my style now! LOL! I re-did them about 2-3 weeks ago.....I think. Idk but anyhoo, still hanging in there! I'll be about 17 weeks or so post when I take these out.  I don't know if I even want to relax or just keep doing the crochets.  I may just straighten with a flat iron when I take them out for LC. .

The texture of this particular hair is very manageable & bouncy so I can maintain the curls a lot better than the last set.  My BSS appears to only reorder when they feel like it so I'll have to stop in about 2 weeks before I redo to make sure they have it in stock or have them reorder.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey londonfog! I thought you were transitioning? What did I miss?


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey londonfog! I thought you were transitioning? What did I miss?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 19, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey @londonfog! I thought you were transitioning? What did I miss?


 
Babygrowth, I was transitioning! Then my edges wouldn't lay down anymore no matter what I used & walking around with a mini crown fro was not how I gets down lololol!  I made it all the way to 29 weeks & then decided to relax.  I wound up underprocessing so I still have some waves & texture when its wet.  I prefer the texlaxed state so I'm gonna keep up with that or at least until it grows to where I can do some other styles. Its definitely easier to stretch now though.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 19, 2013)

So today I went Thanksgiving shopping with my sister. We got everything we need for next weeks dinner except turkey and ham (my brother is getting that). This will be our first Thanksgiving Holiday without my mom and I hope we do her proud. Good thing I helped her cook (I pretty much did it all) lol for the past 5 years. Anyone else do their food shopping?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 19, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Babygrowth, I was transitioning! Then my edges wouldn't lay down anymore no matter what I used & walking around with a mini crown fro was not how I gets down lololol!  I made it all the way to 29 weeks & then decided to relax.  I wound up underprocessing so I still have some waves & texture when its wet.  I prefer the texlaxed state so I'm gonna keep up with that or at least until it grows to where I can do some other styles. Its definitely easier to stretch now though.



Lol. I feel you. I love my texlaxed hair! The best of both worlds really.  For me anyway! Thats why I can stretch ridiculously long. I may transition again one day but it would be a long, long transition! Lol. Well feel free to rejoin our buddy group. Most of us are relaxing around mid January.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 19, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So today I went Thanksgiving shopping with my sister. We got everything we need for next weeks dinner except turkey and ham (my brother is getting that). This will be our first Thanksgiving Holiday without my mom and I hope we do her proud. Good thing I helped her cook (I pretty much did it all) lol for the past 5 years. Anyone else do their food shopping?
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


 I will do my tday shopping this weekend. This will be my first without a giant crowd of 15-20 in laws (divorce). It will be a relief to have one just me, DD and my parents and sibling. I HATED getting up at 5am the last 10 years to cook and clean. I could barely lift my head by the time they got there to eat ~2. Whew!

And even better, I wont have to do my hair HairPleezeGrow!

PS, I'm sure you will do your mother proud!


----------



## naija24 (Nov 19, 2013)

I think I will be SL (barely) by my next touch up. This harsh cold though makes me afraid that I won't retain though. Argh. My bf suggested braids through the end of winter but every time I get braids I feel like it stunts my growth and dries my hair out.


----------



## BonBon (Nov 19, 2013)

naija24 said:


> I think I will be SL (barely) by my next touch up. This harsh cold though makes me afraid that I won't retain though. Argh. My bf suggested braids through the end of winter but every time I get braids I feel like it stunts my growth and dries my hair out.



 Do you keep your hair moisturised in the braids.

 Crown n Glory methods website has a good braid regimen. I haven't worn braids for years but once I started to saturate my braids with braid spray every 2-3 days I maintained my hair really nicely. 

 I do believe my hair was a little thinner in spots because of the strain when people braid too tightly though -_-


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2013)

I've decided I'm not going to claim SL until the hair on the sides just below my crown hit my shoulders. That hair is just at the bottom of my ear. So I may not be full SL until the end of next year.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 19, 2013)

doing a prepoo with trader joes nourish condish and grapeseed oil under the heat cap for 20 min. Will cowash and dc on top of a tea rinse for 30 min, flat twist for bed.


----------



## BonBon (Nov 19, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I've decided I'm not going to claim SL until the hair on the sides just below my crown hit my shoulders. That hair is just at the bottom of my ear. So I may not be full SL until the end of next year.



Yeah. I'm probably the same. Suspect Ill have a mullet like Darkjoy when I straighten Will probably cut the longer layer so it fits a bit more with the shorter bits 

 On another positive note I now have the longest struggle hairs in my family Now I don't have to have that small worry that I was destined to have shorter hair also. I know what the science is, but it's not encouraging to not have anybody in your family with medium-long hair.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 20, 2013)

yaya24
You may wanna mix your JBCO with coconut oil to thin it out some or if you're just using on the scalp, it may be fine the way it is. I mix mine and its still a pretty thick oil. I recently added some safflower oil to the mix to get the ceramide benefits too. 

OAN
I really like that AOGPB. It smells so good!!  Kinda smells a lot like Wen 613. Its really moisturizing. I haven't had any breakage and very little shedding since wash day on Sunday. Hair feels strong and moist.  I did a final rinse with nettle tea and my hair is so dark and shiny. It was a great wash day!!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 20, 2013)

mshoneyfly 
Sounds like a plan! Except my scalp hates coconut oil lol.
I'll cut it with hempseed oil instead.

Thanks for the idea of mixing it!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2013)

Just did a trim or dust whichever one you want to call it. My ends were tangling around each other extremely bad and SSKs galore. I know I don't have to show pic but I'm a firm believer if no pics it never happened lol.





HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Trixie58 (Nov 22, 2013)

Family,

So I cut my hair again last night. This guy said he took only an inch off, but I give that a side-eye. To me it looks closer to two. I was SL after my relaxer in October, but I had a trim and then the cut yesterday. I am basically back where I was in August, or maybe slightly shorter. 

Yesterday's cut took the ends down even to most of the short pieces that I have been battling since March when my hair broke to the point of demarcation in several random areas. These pieces have gradually grown out, but it has still been frustrating because they were still like an inch or two shorter than the rest of my hair. Now I am closer now to being able to comb it without seeing shorter pieces everywhere. It's mostly just a bob, but he also layered the top a little bit, so the annoying breakage in my crown has some semblance of order. I hate having a shorter crown but there's no quick fix, I just have to keep growing it out. There is some slight layering in the top layer as well, unavoidable because of the breakage. Hopefully it makes my hair rounded since I have a long face. I'm hoping the layers will look nice as my hair grows out.

I know I have advised some of you not to approach broken hair this way (cutting to even it out instead of waiting for it to catch up), but for me this is the only way I stay sane. The key is to hide the pics on my computer from last year when  I was below APL . Right now it's a little shorter than I want, but with LHCF I have learned to track my progress. After my last cut in August I was back to SL in ten weeks. so I am thinking that I'll be back to SL around February. Sorry it does not look like I will be celebrating SL with the rest of you in December 
Plan is to go no-heat, keep it braided and wig it for the next six months, straightening only a couple times for special occasions. But I have to tell them not to add hair to my braids, I think I got some breakage when I did that in the past.

Would love comments on my cut. xoxo.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 22, 2013)

Trixie58

I think the cut looks nice from what I can see. You had to do what you had to do to continue on your HHJ and if that meant a trim or cut then so be it. You won't regret it in the end especially if that was keeping you from progress. We will all more than likely see you in the SL 2014 thread so no worries.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Dshsjh4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

I just washed with unleash curls and conditioned with luv naturals conditioner. To lazy to deep condition I hope I'll be alright... Now air drying !!!


----------



## Queensheba88 (Nov 22, 2013)

Today I cowshed my hair with the Shea moisture restorative conditioner and herbal essences long term relationship mixed w. Olive/coconut oil my hair feels nice and soft....wiggling it today


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 23, 2013)

Cowashed with As I Am. Made me upset because my hair was dryer than the norm.  I didn't use a lot either. .. ill give it another shot and use more and leave it on my hair for 10 minutes too before rinsing I did bigger bantu knots and can't wait to see how it will turn out tomorrow. I wish I could wake up and be mbl. But the journey to get there is fun so nvm lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 23, 2013)

SingBrina said:


> Cowashed with As I Am. Made me upset because my hair was dryer than the norm.  I didn't use a lot either. .. ill give it another shot and use more and leave it on my hair for 10 minutes too before rinsing I did bigger bantu knots and can't wait to see how it will turn out tomorrow. I wish I could wake up and be mbl. But the journey to get there is fun so nvm lol



Girl we all wish that. It will be reality one day though. I did my girls hair in bantu knots last night. I'm going to leave them in and take then down Sunday for church. I'm hoping it comes out nice. FX!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Nov 23, 2013)

Got a trim yesterday to get rid of some rough ends and shape up my nape. My hair is feeling better and looking great. I need to invest in a hooded dryer and rollers..looks like that will be my early Christmas present to myself


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2013)

SingBrina said:


> Cowashed with As I Am. Made me upset because my hair was dryer than the norm.  I didn't use a lot either. .. ill give it another shot and use more and leave it on my hair for 10 minutes too before rinsing I did bigger bantu knots and can't wait to see how it will turn out tomorrow. I wish I could wake up and be mbl. But the journey to get there is fun so nvm lol



Do you usually leave it on for long periods. I would swear I saw a warning stating not to leave the cleansing products on the hair for more than 4 minutes.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey ladies! I haven't been on here in a while due to a lack of a work/life balance. But anywho...
My hair has gotten longer than I expected. So I just might be shoulder length already or full-shoulder by end of the year. I'll be back with pics after I find a light colored tee shirt.


----------



## BonBon (Nov 24, 2013)

So much hair came out of my head yesterday on wash day

 I left my cornrows in for longer than intended because of unexpected events but I had about 4  balls of hair by the end erplexed Probably normal but I don't like it. 

 Tried Keracare humecto overnight but the jury is out. I think I prefer the ORS replenishing pak.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 24, 2013)

did a blow out to use the split ender, made two passes to make sure all the ssks and split ends were cut off. thinking to try a bantu knot out tonight.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 24, 2013)

Flatironed last week. Then washed the the other day and wore a flat twist out. Kinda missed the straight. Boo. Think it's time to change the look. So I'll keep it stretched for a while with curlformers until I'm bored.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 24, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Flatironed last week. Then washed the the other day and wore a flat twist out. Kinda missed the straight. Boo. Think it's time to change the look. So I'll keep it stretched for a while with curlformers until I'm bored.



Which ones do you use? I was thinking of buying them but idk.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 25, 2013)

hey @Babygrowth!  I use the short and narrow. I also dont use a bunch. I tried before using like 40 on my fine low density hair, but my hair strightens easily. Relaxer straight is not the business for me (looks too thin).

I flat twist at the roots and put the 'formers on the end so it's not super straight at the roots and keeps volume.

The best stretch seems to happen when using a setting lotion. I've used Mizani, Lottabody and Mixed Chicks. Just using a butter or oil doesnt get good straightening results and it reverts too dang fast.

Just try them! They're really versatile as you can see. Just requires some experimentation and knowing what you want--ex, body vs spiral curls, etc


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 25, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> hey @Babygrowth!  I use the short and narrow. I also dont use a bunch. I tried before using like 40 on my fine low density hair, but my hair strightens easily. Relaxer straight is not the business for me (looks too thin).
> 
> I flat twist at the roots and put the 'formers on the end so it's not super straight at the roots and keeps volume.
> 
> ...



Cool! Thanks for visual. I'm going to have to try these. Didn't know they had short and narrow.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 25, 2013)

I jut took advantage of the Obia sale and ordered 1 thing (I know I can't believe it myself lol) I got the twist whip butter.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 25, 2013)

tried the flat twist and bantu knot epic fail.  Hair was too loose, looked beach waves at 5am was flat by 7am. boo.


----------



## tequilad28 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm 11 weeks post and I'm going to get a Touch up next week.  So I added a protein treatment with nexxus emergencee to my wash day today and my new growth was super soft detangling was a breeze.  I'm really liking the avocado pudding by VS


----------



## faithVA (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm going to move over to the 2014 thread. I don't feel like updating two threads  I will post my end of year pic in both spots though and come back and congratulate any ladies that reach SL.


----------



## naija24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sumra said:


> Do you keep your hair moisturised in the braids.
> 
> Crown n Glory methods website has a good braid regimen. I haven't worn braids for years but once I started to saturate my braids with braid spray every 2-3 days I maintained my hair really nicely.
> 
> I do believe my hair was a little thinner in spots because of the strain when people braid too tightly though -_-



Sumra, sorry for not responding. I don't frequent here like I used to. I do use braid spray when I'm in braids but my scalp still itches something fierce. I think it has something to do with synthetic hair. 

I was considering a weave but I feel like I would personally hate the maintenance. I would only consider it if I could get a weave (full SL) and just not even THINK about my hair for 4-5 months. So that the next time I do see my hair, i'm skimming APL (4 inches away).


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 27, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Do you usually leave it on for long periods. I would swear I saw a warning stating not to leave the cleansing products on the hair for more than 4 minutes.



I just used it as if I was shampooing. So about 5 and rinsed


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2013)

SingBrina said:


> I just used it as if I was shampooing. So about 5 and rinsed



Ok. I think not leaving it on very long is a good idea. I wouldn't go over 5 minutes. But hopefully you have resolved your dryness issue.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Dec 4, 2013)

So I'm back with pics. I made it to shoulder length . In these photos my hair was flatironed from the previous week. Also hit my 1-year post BC on 10/28. Please disregard the shiny-ness of my face  it was midnight lol.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2013)

MsKikiStar said:


> So I'm back with pics. I made it to shoulder length . In these photos my hair was flatironed from the previous week. Also hit my 1-year post BC on 10/28. Please disregard the shiny-ness of my face  it was midnight lol.



 

Yay, we are seeing the beginning of our December graduates. Let the pictures flow.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 4, 2013)

My cornrows are getting loose under my crochets. I gots another week & a half to go to make 6 weeks in crochets. I'll go purchase my relaxer & phony pony next week (maybe a new flat iron too). I'll pony it for a few weeks after I relax & then put some crochets back in. So far I've gone 2 rounds of crochets 6 weeks at a time.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 4, 2013)

MsKikiStar said:


> So I'm back with pics. I made it to shoulder length . In these photos my hair was flatironed from the previous week. Also hit my 1-year post BC on 10/28. Please disregard the shiny-ness of my face  it was midnight lol.



Woot!  Woot! Congrats girl!  

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey ladies. Idk what to do. I am 6 months post relaxer and I just now found out I may not relax for another 9 months or so. Help me?! I need to figure out what to do. Should I weave it up, wig it out and crochet it down? Lol... last time I went through this I chopped it off and I can't do that this time... Suggestions please...


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 4, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey ladies. Idk what to do. I am 6 months post relaxer and I just now found out I may not relax for another 9 months or so. Help me?! I need to figure out what to do. Should I weave it up, wig it out and crochet it down? Lol... last time I went through this I chopped it off and I can't do that this time... Suggestions please...



Umm...why 9 months?  

I would wig it up. I've had my weave in for 2 weeks and I miss my hair and scalp and the ease of wigs. However, I paid too much money for the hair, color, weave service, and cut/style. This bad boy is staying in for at least 8-9 weeks to get my monies worth.  I just told my hubby I could've purchased a lot of wigs for the same amount.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 4, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Umm...why 9 months?
> 
> I would wig it up. I've had my weave in for 2 weeks and I miss my hair and scalp and the ease of wigs. However, I paid too much money for the hair, color, weave service, and cut/style. This bad boy is staying in for at least 8-9 weeks to get my monies worth.  I just told my hubby I could've purchased a lot of wigs for the same amount.



Well, I am preggers with baby #2 ! I do like wigs but I can't do lace wigs because I somehow end up losing my edges even when I baby them.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 4, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Well, I am preggers with baby #2 ! I do like wigs but I can't do lace wigs because I somehow end up losing my edges even when I baby them.



Congratulations!! 

I don't do lace wigs. My signature wig is a pixie wig. Now that I'm rocking all this hair, I'm looking at longer length wigs.

Your avi pic is cute. Are u still wearing that hairstyle?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 4, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Well, I am preggers with baby #2 ! I do like wigs but I can't do lace wigs because I somehow end up losing my edges even when I baby them.



Awww congrats!  What a blessing ...
I'd say wig it so you have access to your hair when you want to.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## MsKikiStar (Dec 4, 2013)

faithVA HairPleezeGrow thank you


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 4, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> I don't do lace wigs. My signature wig is a pixie wig. Now that I'm rocking all this hair, I'm looking at longer length wigs.
> 
> Your avi pic is cute. Are u still wearing that hairstyle?



Thank you! I love those braids but they were getting super heavy and my edges were starting to have a fit so I had to take them out 



HairPleezeGrow said:


> Awww congrats!  What a blessing ...
> I'd say wig it so you have access to your hair when you want to.
> 
> HPG
> ...



Thank you! Theres nothing like being able to take that wig off at night and let your scalp breathe! Plus I like to wash/cowash my hair frequently!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 11, 2013)

Here are my ending pics. I have trimmed since then but I'm not taking any more pics until March. Sorry they are upside down.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Here are my ending pics. I have trimmed since then but I'm not taking any more pics until March. Sorry they are upside down.



Looking good considering you've trimmed. You are getting there!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2013)

Here's my ending pic





HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 11, 2013)

Congrats Babygrowth! The prenatals will give you a nice growth spurt...and good for the baby too  Nice growth and ending pic!

ANd you too HairPleezeGrow! Shoot, you about to be APL!

I have a holiday party Saturday night. Thinking I might *gasp* blow dry and flat iron for that and use that for ending pics


----------



## SingBrina (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm in braids right now. I did hit shoulder length and not sure if I posted a pic. I'll post another later anyway. I'm doing monistat and jbco oil mix in my hair daily. Hoping I can get an inch a month and reach apl in June instead of December. Only going to straighten my hair 5-6 times next year I'm hoping


----------



## Trixie58 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey just doing a quik update, prolly my last of the year. This pic is after my relaxer last wk (dec 3). This will be my starting point as i go into nxt yr. I'm like an inch or two away from shoulder length, ill prolly get there in a few months then maybe join the APL 2014 challenge. Maybe nxt yr will be a better hair year after my breakage in march that took the rest of the year and tons of cutting to resolve. My stylist said i have normal layers now and no more damage, so hopefully i can start anew. 
Using chlorella and msm, prenatals, viviscal, biotin and flaxseed. Also using no heat other than my hot oil treatments and trying to drink water and baggy nightly. hopefully i can grow and retain with that. Lets see everyone elses picks and hair lessons for the year! I know i had a few


----------



## londonfog (Dec 13, 2013)

I took my crochets out yesterday & did my relaxer. I don't know if I missed washing & conditioning my own hair or having my crochets more. Any hoo I still don't think I've hit SL.  I flat ironed & had some growth but not mind blowing. My edges have made a remarkable recovery though. They aren't as thick as I want but I'm not embarrassed to hide the sides anymore & I'm positive they'll continue to grow. My hair has made a complete recovery over my year journey & I can put a ponytail!! It was only 4 inches long but I didn't have to struggle to get it in the scrunchy. I even played around with my homemade stocking bun & it was nice!! Ending pics attached. I'm rocking a phony pony for a couple months to give my hair a break from the braiding then right back to my crochets! In the mean time I got a bathroom cabinet fulla conditioner calling my name! Sorry the attachments are crazy! Don't know how to fix that.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 13, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Well, I am preggers with baby #2 ! I do like wigs but I can't do lace wigs because I somehow end up losing my edges even when I baby them.



Congrats Babygrowth!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 13, 2013)

DarkJoy

I hope so. I just have to remember not to get hair lazy. My last pregnancy I bc'ed and it was horrible for me no extra growth and lots of headaches. This time I may relax I may not but with my product stash I'm sure it will be much better than before.

Thanks londonfog! Next year we will be APL maybe even close to BSL!


----------



## Trixie58 (Dec 14, 2013)

Somewhat unrelated but I am off chlorella. This is the second time ive tried it and wound up with an unbearably itchy scalp after a week, and this time compounded by shedding thats still going on despite a round of garlic shampoo and aphogee 2 step. Maybe it doesnt like my chemistry? Hopefully my body and hair will be bak to normal soon now that I'm off it.


----------



## BonBon (Dec 23, 2013)

Are people putting end of year pics in here.  Noticed everyone has scooted over to the new one


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 23, 2013)

Sumra said:


> Are people putting end of year pics in here.  Noticed everyone has scooted over to the new one



Some of us already posted end of year pics...not sure if the other ladies will post.


----------



## BonBon (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh wow I missed it lol. May attempt to straighten in a few days


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm probably not posting end of year pics. I didn't have much growth or retention this year. I'm just going to pretend like 2013 didn't happen


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 27, 2013)

Trixie58 said:
			
		

> Hey just doing a quik update, prolly my last of the year. This pic is after my relaxer last wk (dec 3). This will be my starting point as i go into nxt yr. I'm like an inch or two away from shoulder length, ill prolly get there in a few months then maybe join the APL 2014 challenge. Maybe nxt yr will be a better hair year after my breakage in march that took the rest of the year and tons of cutting to resolve. My stylist said i have normal layers now and no more damage, so hopefully i can start anew.
> Using chlorella and msm, prenatals, viviscal, biotin and flaxseed. Also using no heat other than my hot oil treatments and trying to drink water and baggy nightly. hopefully i can grow and retain with that. Lets see everyone elses picks and hair lessons for the year! I know i had a few



Your hair looks very healthy. It looks so nice and even. Your hair will grow very quickly. Stay doing what you are doing.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 27, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm probably not posting end of year pics. I didn't have much growth or retention this year. I'm just going to pretend like 2013 didn't happen


Awww faithVA! I know the feeling... was just debating that very thing. Think I'll post a starting picin the 2014 SL challenge that can technically serve as an ending pic as well since I wont be moving on to APL 

My low retention was my own fault. Well the scissors fault. They. just. would. NOT. leave. my. hand. 

Getting that split ender when I get paid. That way, I wont cut an inch, when really all I needed was 1/8th. My last cut was almost 3" in the back. It evened things a bit with the crown, but I'm still feeling iterplexed.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2013)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19435105]Awww faithVA! I know the feeling... was just debating that very thing. Think I'll post a starting picin the 2014 SL challenge that can technically serve as an ending pic as well since I wont be moving on to APL
> 
> My low retention was my own fault. Well the scissors fault. They. just. would. NOT. leave. my. hand.
> 
> Getting that split ender when I get paid. That way, I wont cut an inch, when really all I needed was 1/8th. My last cut was almost 3" in the back. It evened things a bit with the crown, but I'm still feeling iterplexed.



I will do the same. I have in puffy twists right now but will take a pic when I take them out. I don't know exactly what my problem was in 2013.  It's in the past. Plan to do better in 2014.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Dec 27, 2013)

MsKikiStar said:


> So I'm back with pics. I made it to shoulder length . In these photos my hair was flatironed from the previous week. Also hit my 1-year post BC on 10/28. Please disregard the shiny-ness of my face  it was midnight lol.




MsKikiStar how long did it take you to get to SL?


----------



## ronie (Dec 27, 2013)

Will post end of year pic the first week of January. I may flat iron for New Year's Eve. My hair seemed to have recovered from its breakage spell since yesterday' treatment ( Claudie normalizing DC). So I will see how it feels next week. If all goes well I will flat iron. If not I will just do a pull test. Great pictures ladies. Congratulations to all the SL ladies, and to all of us who made progress in general. 2014 will be even better.


----------



## SingBrina (Dec 28, 2013)

Here is my current length on 11/05/13... It's grown a lot since that picture because I've been doing the monistat and GHE...that stuff is amazing. But it looks shoulder length?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2013)

[USER=248302 said:
			
		

> SingBrina[/USER];19438905]Here is my current length on 11/05/13... It's grown a lot since that picture because I've been doing the monistat and GHE...that stuff is amazing. But it looks shoulder length?
> 
> View attachment 239331



Congratulations. I would definitely say that you are shoulder length.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Jan 5, 2014)

So I'm still in between sew-ins and don't have a specific end of the year pic but this is close enough lol 





Although I can't quite say that it's shoulder length , I can say that it's thicker ! I didn't bother to straighten it since I went into a sew-in but congratulations to those who reached their goal !


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jan 9, 2014)

CharlieEcho said:


> MsKikiStar how long did it take you to get to SL?



About 1 year. I had 2" of hair all over in November 2012 and trimmed probably 3 times in 2013. What really worked for me was protective styling.


----------

